# CONNECTIONS 4 #80



## jinx

Oh yes, sure, I believe that. Hm. Everyone else had a glass in their hand.


London Girl said:


> It was somebody else's drink that I borrowed for the picture!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up. Glad you girls had a good time in London. Not done much today except look after the baby for a couple of hours & he slept all the time! My DD came back & was power-washing our patio, which was badly needed. I'm now going to eat fish & vpchips which DH has just brought n, blow the diet! Have a good rest of the day. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Friends no longer had to go in for a sleep study. You get a machine to use at home while your sleep in the comfort of your own bed. The cpaps contain a computer which then gives the tech a read out of your sleeping pattern.


My DD has to go in and sleep there I wish she could do it here because I am going to be staying with her and I doubt I will sleep very well!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good for you having a little drink but it's a shame it didn't help you sleep, that'll be those noisy boys!!! xx


Ditto from me, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It is extremely important to take care of sleep apnea as you know. Recently someone on the main forum lost their adult daughter to apnea. So sad.


binkbrice said:


> My DD has to go in and sleep there I wish she could do it here because I am going to be staying with her and I doubt I will sleep very well!


----------



## binkbrice

I have to go now and try to get my laundry done and maybe clean the floors in the kitchen and dining room.

Hope you all are enjoying the rest of your Saturday wherever you are at in it!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> It is extremely important to take care of sleep apnea as you know. Recently someone on the main forum lost their adult daughter to apnea. So sad.


That is sad my dad and Linky have to machines dad uses a cpap and Linky uses a bipap, my heart doctor wants to have me tested too!


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, I have been catching up and there is quite a lot of excitement going on out there!!
Had a day in London with Jill today and was surprised to find they had all the main roads in central London closed to traffic, to allow cyclists to ride around freely. There were thousands of them from little old ladies and gents on 'sit up and beg' bikes to tiny toddlers with stabilisers on their bikes! It was a glorious sight to see and I found out later that DD and family were among the riders somewhere!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It is extremely important to take care of sleep apnea as you know. Recently someone on the main forum lost their adult daughter to apnea. So sad.


Yes, it is important. Mr. Ric also uses a CPAP and it has helped him a great deal.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was somebody else's drink that I borrowed for the picture!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Yeh, yeh :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yeh, yeh :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you made it back in one piece, there's a few of us on here that would have done exactly the same, good eye or no good eye!!! What's the llama for then?


Just for something to do really. I seem to be into toys at the moment.
I could see the cars in front of me so I thought I would be OK unless I was stopped and had to read a registration plate, I might have been in trouble then.xxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> It's always good to have a little excitement in your road. We had new neighbour's moving in today & I do love a good 'nose."


We had two sheep wandering up and down the lane :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It was somebody else's drink that I borrowed for the picture!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Well it wasn't mine oe Rebeccas. Xx????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Well it wasn't mine oe Rebeccas. Xx????????????????????????????????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a good day, got the bed changed and all the washing done. Told Mr P he was not to wear anything before we went away. Started sorting out my crochet. Spent dome time potfering in the garden, just had some freshly picked courgettes and tomatoes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> I have used a CPAP for about 6 years now. I must admit I don't use it every night, just because I hate putting it on. When I do use it I sleep all night & usually feel great in the morning. I used it every night when I was on holiday & it made such a difference to me. I didn't feel tired at all in the day. My DD can always tell if I have used it as she says I alway look "better." I did find that my mouth dried out so now I have a small water tank attached to it, seems to work. I hope you get good results when using yours. Xx


That sounds very promising.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good day, got the bed changed and all the washing done. Told Mr P he was not to wear anything before we went away. Started sorting out my crochet. Spent dome time potfering in the garden, just had some freshly picked courgettes and tomatoes.


Sounds like a really good day! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I have been catching up and there is quite a lot of excitement going on out there!!
> Had a day in London with Jill today and was surprised to find they had all the main roads in central London closed to traffic, to allow cyclists to ride around freely. There were thousands of them from little old ladies and gents on 'sit up and beg' bikes to tiny toddlers with stabilisers on their bikes! It was a glorious sight to see and I found out later that DD and family were among the riders somewhere!!


I would have loved to have seen this.. me and my camera both!


----------



## jinx

Sounds a little kinky to me. However if Mr P stays indoor I am sure no one will be the wiser that he is not wearing anything.


PurpleFi said:


> Had a good day, got the bed changed and all the washing done. Told Mr P he was not to wear anything before we went away. Started sorting out my crochet. Spent dome time potfering in the garden, just had some freshly picked courgettes and tomatoes.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I try to learn something new everyday. Today I learned that a courgette is a zucchini in my little corner of the world. It seems granddaughters friend all want Pokemon Go hats. I have two more to make today and then I promise myself I will not make any more.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Happy new week.... I slept like a baby and have just got up. 10.45. disgusting!!!!I might do some tidying up today....


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I would have loved to have seen this.. me and my camera both!


I cannot believe I didn't take any pictures, I guess I was waiting to see my lot before I took one! They have said they thought they saw Jill and I a few times but who knows why they didn't give us a shout!?!!

I'm not sure these pictures were from yesterday, they may be but it will give you a flavour of the day!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Happy new week.... I slept like a baby and have just got up. 10.45. disgusting!!!!I might do some tidying up today....


Totally disgusting :sm09: :sm09: lucky you. I'd cooked his lordship's breakfast, picked some runner beans, got dinner ready and done some knitting, talk about Sunday being a day of rest!! Dull, damp and cool here today so hopefully will have a knitting afternoon. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I cannot believe I didn't take any pictures, I guess I was waiting to see my lot before I took one! They have said they thought they saw Jill and I a few times but who knows why they didn't give us a shout!?!!
> 
> I'm not sure these pictures were from yesterday, they may be but it will give you a flavour of the day!!


Well done all of them, I must of missed that they were taking part. 
Where I work they are taking part in a "run" around the Olympic stadium. You can run, walk, toddle or scoot. I'll send you the link June.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally disgusting :sm09: :sm09: lucky you. I'd cooked his lordship's breakfast, picked some runner beans, got dinner ready and done some knitting, talk about Sunday being a day of rest!! Dull, damp and cool here today so hopefully will have a knitting afternoon. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx[/quote
> 
> I think you are over-doing this so soon after your eye surgery?? ( just caring about you). Make sure you rest this afternoon, go Llama knitting!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sounds a little kinky to me. However if Mr P stays indoor I am sure no one will be the wiser that he is not wearing anything.


Morning Jinx,

Mr P does have other clothes to wear, but he likes to wear the same old thing and then want to take them on holiday.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Happy new week.... I slept like a baby and have just got up. 10.45. disgusting!!!!I might do some tidying up today....


I'm only just up too, but as it is Sunday it doesn't matter what time you get up. Anyway that's what Flo says. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, late start this morning but I off to do washing, where does it all come from I want to know! My DD & family want to take me down to the Dome today where there is something going on. They intend taking me in the wheelchair, it's a lovely thought but I think I will stay at home & enjoy a quiet day ( while they are not here!!)


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally disgusting :sm09: :sm09: lucky you. I'd cooked his lordship's breakfast, picked some runner beans, got dinner ready and done some knitting, talk about Sunday being a day of rest!! Dull, damp and cool here today so hopefully will have a knitting afternoon. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx[/quote
> 
> I think you are over-doing this so soon after your eye surgery?? ( just caring about you). Make sure you rest this afternoon, go Llama knitting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately someone has to do these things so it's down to yours truly if anything is to get done. Someone is neither use or ornament at the moment. Still he is off to physio tomorrow so will have 5-6 hours to myself. xx :sm24: :sm24:
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just going to have a walk down town and then get a bit more washing done and tidy the house.

This afternoon I intend to sit and crochet. Hope everyone is having a good week end.

Barny how's the eyes this morning? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just going to have a walk down town and then get a bit more washing done and tidy the house.
> 
> This afternoon I intend to sit and crochet. Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Barny how's the eyes this morning? xx


I don't think it has woken up yet, very bleary but the pain is going so I suppose that is an improvement.
When are you off on holiday and where in France do you go? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, late start this morning but I off to do washing, where does it all come from I want to know! My DD & family want to take me down to the Dome today where there is something going on. They intend taking me in the wheelchair, it's a lovely thought but I think I will stay at home & enjoy a quiet day ( while they are not here!!)


Like your thinking. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think it has woken up yet, very bleary but the pain is going so I suppose that is an improvement.
> When are you off on holiday and where in France do you go? xxx


We are off next week. We are staying in a gite in Brittany with my DD and family and then we are going to visit my son who lives in the Loire Valley. My friend is coming to cat sit and I must get the house tidy for her and get some supplies in.

Glad the pain has gone in your eye, but as others have said you MUST not do too much, you have to give it a time to heal. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> We are off next week. We are staying in a gite in Brittany with my DD and family and then we are going to visit my son who lives in the Loire Valley. My friend is coming to cat sit and I must get the house tidy for her and get some supplies in.
> 
> Glad the pain has gone in your eye, but as others have said you MUST not do too much, you have to give it a time to heal. xx


ps I mean Normandy we are near Bayeaux


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> ps I mean Normandy we are near Bayeaux


Well close, they both end in a Y. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> ps I mean Normandy we are near Bayeaux


Love that part of France, great seafood!!


----------



## jinx

Oh, I understand now. Why is it we find some clothes that we like to wear above all others? I just hung my favorite shirt up. It is too old to wear out and about but is good enough for a nite shirt. I just could not part with it.


PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jinx,
> 
> Mr P does have other clothes to wear, but he likes to wear the same old thing and then want to take them on holiday.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I have used a CPAP for about 6 years now. I must admit I don't use it every night, just because I hate putting it on. When I do use it I sleep all night & usually feel great in the morning. I used it every night when I was on holiday & it made such a difference to me. I didn't feel tired at all in the day. My DD can always tell if I have used it as she says I alway look "better." I did find that my mouth dried out so now I have a small water tank attached to it, seems to work. I hope you get good results when using yours. Xx


thanks for the advice. I always have a drink beside the bed and often need it. I should have got one years ago. I even remarked to my DR that I felt that all I needed was more oxygen. He should have thought of a CPAP.


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, I wish you could rest to give your eye time to heal.


Barn-dweller said:


> Totally disgusting :sm09: :sm09: lucky you. I'd cooked his lordship's breakfast, picked some runner beans, got dinner ready and done some knitting, talk about Sunday being a day of rest!! Dull, damp and cool here today so hopefully will have a knitting afternoon. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Where's the pictures??!!!


I was watching from my study window as I worked. No pictures. I feel a bit sad today - all that money and it's over. I hope the marriage works out and lasts for life.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> That is sad my dad and Linky have to machines dad uses a cpap and Linky uses a bipap, my heart doctor wants to have me tested too!


DO IT!


----------



## LondonChris

Barney I just saw this on the main KP & I thought of you


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We had two sheep wandering up and down the lane :sm18: :sm18:


Now, that would cause excitement here!


----------



## LondonChris

LondonChris said:


> Barney I just saw this on the main KP & I thought of you


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was watching from my study window as I worked. No pictures. I feel a bit sad today - all that money and it's over. I hope the marriage works out and lasts for life.


I know what you mean love, I'm afraid I know too many couples who had expensive, dream weddings followed by failed marriages. What a waste! I was disappointed when my DD said she and Matt would not be getting married but they would rather spend the money on the kids and the house and I applaud that now!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'm only just up too, but as it is Sunday it doesn't matter what time you get up. Anyway that's what Flo says. xxx


I woke up three times and finally really woke up at 11.30. I really need this CPAP! I do feel rested though.


----------



## London Girl

Love it Chris!! Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Now, that would cause excitement here!


Certainly would around here! How are you today? Wish I was down by the sea today. By the way wore my CPAP last night like a good girl, feel great. When do you get yours?


----------



## LondonChris

Pattern is on Ravelry.


----------



## LondonChris

LondonChris said:


> Pattern is on Ravelry.


That was about the lemons!


----------



## London Girl

Off to Greenwich Park again this afternoon, there is a band called Silver Ghost, think they play trad jazz,love it!! Have a good one everyone, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Certainly would around here! How are you today? Wish I was down by the sea today. By the way wore my CPAP last night like a good girl, feel great. When do you get yours?


I don't know; but I have an appointment next Wednesday to get my results and...?

I wish you were all here by the seaside. There are stalls all along the promenade and lots going on. I wonder why the sky is sometimes so very blue. I want to knit a jumper with it! I must type some minutes and send a report to the MOD. His Nibs is out, so I'd like to simply enjoy the peace.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Off to Greenwich Park again this afternoon, there is a band called Silver Ghost, think they play trad jazz,love it!! Have a good one everyone, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Love Trad Jazz in the open. Enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady

The west end of Marine Parade is closed off for a display of old buses. DH met a friend he has known for many years, and they never realised that they had both worked for Southdown. His niece sent me these. Hot off the press.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh dear, I wish you could rest to give your eye time to heal.


So do I. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Now, that would cause excitement here!


Believe me, that's excitement for us. Anything that moves outside is exciting. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I cannot believe I didn't take any pictures, I guess I was waiting to see my lot before I took one! They have said they thought they saw Jill and I a few times but who knows why they didn't give us a shout!?!!
> 
> I'm not sure these pictures were from yesterday, they may be but it will give you a flavour of the day!!


Wow, that's great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'm only just up too, but as it is Sunday it doesn't matter what time you get up. Anyway that's what Flo says. xxx


I have to agree with Flo, although I was up at 5 a.m. and will be out the door soon for my walk. Too early, but I like to get it out of the way early when it's cooler and there is less traffic and not so many people out and about. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We are off next week. We are staying in a gite in Brittany with my DD and family and then we are going to visit my son who lives in the Loire Valley. My friend is coming to cat sit and I must get the house tidy for her and get some supplies in.
> 
> Glad the pain has gone in your eye, but as others have said you MUST not do too much, you have to give it a time to heal. xx


I agree, Barny, please don't overdo it with the eye.

And, Purple, your trip sounds wonderful and so great you'll be meeting up with your DD and family and then seeing your other son and his family as well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean love, I'm afraid I know too many couples who had expensive, dream weddings followed by failed marriages. What a waste! I was disappointed when my DD said she and Matt would not be getting married but they would rather spend the money on the kids and the house and I applaud that now!!


I completely agree. We had a very simple, inexpensive wedding and we're still going strong! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Off to Greenwich Park again this afternoon, there is a band called Silver Ghost, think they play trad jazz,love it!! Have a good one everyone, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Sounds like fun. Have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> The west end of Marine Parade is closed off for a display of old buses. DH met a friend he has known for many years, and they never realised that they had both worked for Southdown. His niece sent me these. Hot off the press.


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Love it Chris!! Xxx


So do l. Xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Off to Greenwich Park again this afternoon, there is a band called Silver Ghost, think they play trad jazz,love it!! Have a good one everyone, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I must find out when these are on, I always miss them! Hope it was fin. X


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> The west end of Marine Parade is closed off for a display of old buses. DH met a friend he has known for many years, and they never realised that they had both worked for Southdown. His niece sent me these. Hot off the press.


My DH would love to be there too.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello. Ive done 18 rows of pattern on a baby coat and now its just stocking stitch, to be able to take it to s and B tomorrow. DS has been down!!!.

Barny....Think of you...DH is not going to get better overnight, it takes time. Time when you should think of you, you, you. Whats going to happen if you bugger yourself? You, you, you! thats my 10th penneth worth anyway.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree. We had a very simple, inexpensive wedding and we're still going strong! xxxooo


My DD & her DH said they wanted to marry each other & didn't want anything more. We gave them a great wedding but certainly did not spend much money. It was very relaxed. My other DD doesn't really want to get married because they can't face the though of being the Center of attention. I know they will one day go off on their own, have a burger then come home to tell us, their son want her to have the same name as the boys.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello. Ive done 18 rows of pattern on a baby coat and now its just stocking stitch, to be able to take it to s and B tomorrow. DS has been down!!!.
> 
> Barny....Think of you...DH is not going to get better overnight, it takes time. Time when you should think of you, you, you. Whats going to happen if you bugger yourself? You, you, you! thats my 10th penneth worth anyway.


worth well more than 10 pence as well.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> worth well more than 10 pence as well.


I agree -- take care of yourself as much as possible, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I must find out when these are on, I always miss them! Hope it was fin. X


There's a band of some sort on every Sunday afternoon until the end of the school holidays, Google Music in Greenwich Park!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> My DD & her DH said they wanted to marry each other & didn't want anything more. We gave them a great wedding but certainly did not spend much money. It was very relaxed. My other DD doesn't really want to get married because they can't face the though of being the Center of attention. I know they will one day go off on their own, have a burger then come home to tell us, their son want her to have the same name as the boys.


Sam just changed her name by deed poll, made life a lot easier and didn't cost much!


----------



## London Girl

Well, great afternoon in the park, the band was good and a Lindy Hop club came to dance to the music and they were great, now I want to learn the Lindy Hop, anyone up for it!?
There were loads of people there with picnics, like us, it was very entertaining!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I agree -- take care of yourself as much as possible, Barny! xxxooo


I am trying but he doesn't make it easy for me. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Sounds a little kinky to me. However if Mr P stays indoor I am sure no one will be the wiser that he is not wearing anything.


I was waiting for someone else to catch this... and you did! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I cannot believe I didn't take any pictures, I guess I was waiting to see my lot before I took one! They have said they thought they saw Jill and I a few times but who knows why they didn't give us a shout!?!!
> 
> I'm not sure these pictures were from yesterday, they may be but it will give you a flavour of the day!!


That is absolutely wonderful Londy, exercise and fun at the same time for all ages! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally disgusting :sm09: :sm09: lucky you. I'd cooked his lordship's breakfast, picked some runner beans, got dinner ready and done some knitting, talk about Sunday being a day of rest!! Dull, damp and cool here today so hopefully will have a knitting afternoon. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx


Hope your afternoon turns out just the way you like it! xixx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately someone has to do these things so it's down to yours truly if anything is to get done. Someone is neither use or ornament at the moment. Still he is off to physio tomorrow so will have 5-6 hours to myself. xx :sm24: :sm24:


yep.. it takes a while to get tuned up again. Make sure you get your me time kiddo!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> We are off next week. We are staying in a gite in Brittany with my DD and family and then we are going to visit my son who lives in the Loire Valley. My friend is coming to cat sit and I must get the house tidy for her and get some supplies in.
> 
> Glad the pain has gone in your eye, but as others have said you MUST not do too much, you have to give it a time to heal. xx


Have a great time on your trip, I'm sure Bentley will rule the roost, and he will want LOTS of attention when you return! xxx


----------



## Islander

Great idea Chris!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> The west end of Marine Parade is closed off for a display of old buses. DH met a friend he has known for many years, and they never realised that they had both worked for Southdown. His niece sent me these. Hot off the press.


Love your double deckers Saxy! I remember watching On the Buses when I was younger.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> There's a band of some sort on every Sunday afternoon until the end of the school holidays, Google Music in Greenwich Park!


I will.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Sam just changed her name by deed poll, made life a lot easier and didn't cost much!


......and I wouldn't need a hat!


----------



## jinx

Oh, what fun. I wish I could have gone with you.


London Girl said:


> Well, great afternoon in the park, the band was good and a Lindy Hop club came to dance to the music and they were great, now I want to learn the Lindy Hop, anyone up for it!?
> There were loads of people there with picnics, like us, it was very entertaining!!


----------



## grandma susan

Good eveening girls. We had teas then I watched St. Trinians on the TV. in black and white. DH laughed at it too. We are getting sadder. hahaha.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good eveening girls. We had teas then I watched St. Trinians on the TV. in black and white. DH laughed at it too. We are getting sadder. hahaha.


It IS funny, they don't make em like that any more!! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good eveening girls. We had teas then I watched St. Trinians on the TV. in black and white. DH laughed at it too. We are getting sadder. hahaha.


It's one of our favourite films. I love Joyce Grenfell xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hope your afternoon turns out just the way you like it! xixx


It did, I was determined to sit quietly and knit and I did. DH asked after dinner what we were doing this pm and I told him nothing. Ha ha.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Oh, what fun. I wish I could have gone with you.


It does look like fun! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Have a great time on your trip, I'm sure Bentley will rule the roost, and he will want LOTS of attention when you return! xxx


If he will talk to them when they get home. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It did, I was determined to sit quietly and knit and I did. DH asked after dinner what we were doing this pm and I told him nothing. Ha ha.


Good for you! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> There's a band of some sort on every Sunday afternoon until the end of the school holidays, Google Music in Greenwich Park!


The kids here have already gone back to school :sm06: Well for the kids that have to go back anyway :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: freedom!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Okay now I need to go make dinner, Londy your day at the park sounds wonderful I would not be able to sit on the ground though but it would have been fun...I really need to get out more....it would help if I could get up sooner than noon these days!!!! UUUUUGGGHHH!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> The kids here have already gone back to school :sm06: Well for the kids that have to go back anyway :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: freedom!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Morning from Bentley, he is thinking about getting up x


And perhaps he wants a belly pet?


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> He did move, but just to the end of the bed. Morning xxxx


Of course...getting up must be done in stages. Built in snooze alarm.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> The Owl and the Pussycat in their pea-green boat. :sm09:


You are very creative. Love it.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> It's a hardy geranium sometimes called a cransebill. Grows like weeds here, once it has flowered you cut it right down and it flowers again. x


We have a weed called Queen Anne's Lace. I call it a poor man's flower. They were about 2 feet high along the road at my front yard. Very pretty..i like them. We haven't mowed quite a while because the rodents also filled the lawn mower and without a car I couldn't fetch it from the repair store. Today I came home and someone had mowed my front lawn including the Queen Anne's Lace. I am appreciative that they mowed. Must be the fellow next door, who did it when we first moved in. Must call and thank him tomorrow...if he did it. Every yard was nice but mine...im so embarrased. I'm very disappointed in my new car. I didn't know the tinted mirror would make it hard to drive at night. I put a stick on dot magnet with a pretty sticker over the senser but it still is dark and hard to change lanes. The dealer is asking his manager Monday if they could glue a regular mirror over the other. I'm thinking Velcro rather than glue? I want to be ok with it but I know I will never be and it's 72 months of payments.


----------



## jollypolly

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading back from the last post so I know you successfuly got the color out. You had such a positive attitude about the reroute. Good for you. How do I get that way? A coworker went home and found a note on her kitchen table saying her hub had left her and planned to marry someone else. She is smart, blond and a fun person. He is a _________. Fill in the blank as you think. But she met a man who likes tennis and canoeing as she does, married him and is happy.


After I got my car a salesman whi briefly showed us a car son didn't fit in and a usedcar left me a message that I was rude and disrespectful because I didn't buy from him and that is how he feeds his wife and children. I told the manager I'd like the salesman not to have my info, the manager was apologetic.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I'm happy for your former colleague but what a RAT (I'm being polite!) I find the positive side in most situations but I think that one would have got even me beat!!


Worse one...my friend who is a few years older than me has a friend who got muscular distrophy and got so sick she needed help. Her husband left her! She is the nicest person and was a sweet teacher of small children. I'd like to give him a piece of my mind.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I Googled the car, it looks really nice, I would be happy in one of those, don't think we have that model over here yet. Glad you've got it so the rental car is ok to goback, what will you do with your dud car? xx


I'm hoping to donate the 2000 mercury wagon to the cancer society if they want it. I'm not sure about the car. If I fix it it will cost $3,500 and something else could go wrong but I would have a spare car in case I need a rental another time. I'm told it would be smarter to go with a rental as insurance and all is costly. If I sell it I won't get much due to its condition. My front drive looks like a used car lot. That and the aweful presidential election candidate and son had a swolen face and tooth ache when we were deciding on the car but he is better..all this has me very tense.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great day making mosaic dragonfly. Family have now arrived for Chinese. Catch you later


Very pretty. I'm partial to dragon flies.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. Found some lovely charts for crochet granny squares. I will take them on holiday and make myself a hippy style poncho.

KnitWIts here this morning together with Creative Chaos, so goodne knows what we will be up to. I hope to get my dragonfly today as it has now been grouted.

Willl try and catch up later. Happy week everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly wet, cold and windy Wales. It's the 1st of August and I've put the heat on. DH has gone to physio and won't be back until at least 3 so have put some washing in and that's it, I am doing what I want to do. Don't think I will be venturing out the timber lorries have started thundering up and down part of our lane and I don't want to meet one head on. I don't like (can't) reverse and they won't. Hope you are all having better weather the we are, see you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its sunny here 17C. S and B today Dont the weeks fly by?


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> After I got my car a salesman whi briefly showed us a car son didn't fit in and a usedcar left me a message that I was rude and disrespectful because I didn't buy from him and that is how he feeds his wife and children. I told the manager I'd like the salesman not to have my info, the manager was apologetic.


He need lamping bigtime.....How rude and bullying. He needs the sack.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jollypolly said:


> We have a weed called Queen Anne's Lace. I call it a poor man's flower. They were about 2 feet high along the road at my front yard. Very pretty..i like them. We haven't mowed quite a while because the rodents also filled the lawn mower and without a car I couldn't fetch it from the repair store. Today I came home and someone had mowed my front lawn including the Queen Anne's Lace. I am appreciative that they mowed. Must be the fellow next door, who did it when we first moved in. Must call and thank him tomorrow...if he did it. Every yard was nice but mine...im so embarrased. I'm very disappointed in my new car. I didn't know the tinted mirror would make it hard to drive at night. I put a stick on dot magnet with a pretty sticker over the senser but it still is dark and hard to change lanes. The dealer is asking his manager Monday if they could glue a regular mirror over the other. I'm thinking Velcro rather than glue? I want to be ok with it but I know I will never be and it's 72 months of payments.


Could you ask the manager about a way to turn off the sensor in the mirror rather than put something over the glass/mirror portion? DH's car had the same feature and I couldn't stand it and I got the disc out that contains with the instructions (instead of a book for the glovebox!) and there was a setting that we could change. Sure made a big difference for me.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, great afternoon in the park, the band was good and a Lindy Hop club came to dance to the music and they were great, now I want to learn the Lindy Hop, anyone up for it!?
> There were loads of people there with picnics, like us, it was very entertaining!!


perfect for a sunny afternoon.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Love your double deckers Saxy! I remember watching On the Buses when I was younger.


We have double deckers going all along the coast every ten minutes. And for pensioners travel is free. It takes two hours I think from Worthing to Portsmouth, and the views from the top of the bus are so much better than sitting in a car. Magic. They go to Eastbourne the other way.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good eveening girls. We had teas then I watched St. Trinians on the TV. in black and white. DH laughed at it too. We are getting sadder. hahaha.


Not sad at all; it's good clean fun.


----------



## jinx

A hippy vest sounds like a fun project. What color will you make? ;^) :sm16 :sm16


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. Found some lovely charts for crochet granny squares. I will take them on holiday and make myself a hippy style poncho.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning together with Creative Chaos, so goodne knows what we will be up to. I hope to get my dragonfly today as it has now been grouted.
> 
> Willl try and catch up later. Happy week everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your free hours. You have earned them. Hope you can see better today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly wet, cold and windy Wales. It's the 1st of August and I've put the heat on. DH has gone to physio and won't be back until at least 3 so have put some washing in and that's it, I am doing what I want to do. Don't think I will be venturing out the timber lorries have started thundering up and down part of our lane and I don't want to meet one head on. I don't like (can't) reverse and they won't. Hope you are all having better weather the we are, see you later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly wet, cold and windy Wales. It's the 1st of August and I've put the heat on. DH has gone to physio and won't be back until at least 3 so have put some washing in and that's it, I am doing what I want to do. Don't think I will be venturing out the timber lorries have started thundering up and down part of our lane and I don't want to meet one head on. I don't like (can't) reverse and they won't. Hope you are all having better weather the we are, see you later. xxx


It's bright here now, but rain is promised any time and for the rest of the day.


----------



## jinx

I am going to read my book a.s.a.p. I hate that feature on my car. On the old car there was only 3 buttons on the mirror and turning off the idiotic lights was easy to do. Now I have 7 buttons. I would have to take my eyes off the road 10 minutes to find the right button to push.


RookieRetiree said:


> Could you ask the manager about a way to turn off the sensor in the mirror rather than put something over the glass/mirror portion? DH's car had the same feature and I couldn't stand it and I got the disc out that contains with the instructions (instead of a book for the glovebox!) and there was a setting that we could change. Sure made a big difference for me.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> He need lamping bigtime.....How rude and bullying. He needs the sack.


I completely agree!

:sm14:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> The kids here have already gone back to school :sm06: Well for the kids that have to go back anyway :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: freedom!!!!


What happens now then Lisa?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay now I need to go make dinner, Londy your day at the park sounds wonderful I would not be able to sit on the ground though but it would have been fun...I really need to get out more....it would help if I could get up sooner than noon these days!!!! UUUUUGGGHHH!!!!!


Me neither, we had folding chairs and cushions!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your free hours. You have earned them. Hope you can see better today.


Ditto from me, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> We have a weed called Queen Anne's Lace. I call it a poor man's flower. They were about 2 feet high along the road at my front yard. Very pretty..i like them. We haven't mowed quite a while because the rodents also filled the lawn mower and without a car I couldn't fetch it from the repair store. Today I came home and someone had mowed my front lawn including the Queen Anne's Lace. I am appreciative that they mowed. Must be the fellow next door, who did it when we first moved in. Must call and thank him tomorrow...if he did it. Every yard was nice but mine...im so embarrased. I'm very disappointed in my new car. I didn't know the tinted mirror would make it hard to drive at night. I put a stick on dot magnet with a pretty sticker over the senser but it still is dark and hard to change lanes. The dealer is asking his manager Monday if they could glue a regular mirror over the other. I'm thinking Velcro rather than glue? I want to be ok with it but I know I will never be and it's 72 months of payments.


Is there not a 'return within so many days' if you're not satisfied? Most big purchases carry that claim these days, might be worth asking, it's a huge purchase to be dissatisfied with dear!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly wet, cold and windy Wales. It's the 1st of August and I've put the heat on. DH has gone to physio and won't be back until at least 3 so have put some washing in and that's it, I am doing what I want to do. Don't think I will be venturing out the timber lorries have started thundering up and down part of our lane and I don't want to meet one head on. I don't like (can't) reverse and they won't. Hope you are all having better weather the we are, see you later. xxx


Cooler and grey here but as it was Zumba this morning, that suited me fine!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its sunny here 17C. S and B today Dont the weeks fly by?


Yep, August already!! Happy August, everyone!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We have double deckers going all along the coast every ten minutes. And for pensioners travel is free. It takes two hours I think from Worthing to Portsmouth, and the views from the top of the bus are so much better than sitting in a car. Magic. They go to Eastbourne the other way.


We went to Brighton twice and Bognor Regis once from Worthing by double decker bus last year, it makes a lovely day out and all for free!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:31 am EST and 22'C (72'F). The rain went around us again. I have brown lawn. At least it doesn't need to be mown.
We have captured, and released at the conservation area, 5 squirrels. The raccoon hasn't come around since we put out the cages. The last squirrel was funny. He wasn't at all concerned about being in the cage, he just wanted to eat the peanut butter.
I had to frog the scarf that I have been working on. I ran out of yarn. It is now 1 repeat smaller and I'm trying again.
It's the Civic Holiday Monday, so I have the day at home. My blackberry isn't working properly so I have to keep dialing into the office to check for messages. I'll have to have the blackberry guy look at it again.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We went to Brighton twice and Bognor Regis once from Worthing by double decker bus last year, it makes a lovely day out and all for free!!!


That sounds wonderful. When does "senior" age start over there?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, August already!! Happy August, everyone!!!


Happy August to you too. Where has the summer gone? Oh yes, I've been inside hiding from the hot, HOT,  HOT  weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am going to read my book a.s.a.p. I hate that feature on my car. On the old car there was only 3 buttons on the mirror and turning off the idiotic lights was easy to do. Now I have 7 buttons. I would have to take my eyes off the road 10 minutes to find the right button to push.


I have too many buttons on the dash too. I've opened the sun roof a number of times when I'm trying to find the button to defog the mirrors. Doesn't really do the same thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We have double deckers going all along the coast every ten minutes. And for pensioners travel is free. It takes two hours I think from Worthing to Portsmouth, and the views from the top of the bus are so much better than sitting in a car. Magic. They go to Eastbourne the other way.


I missed the double decker buses in London. We couldn't find a stop for them.
I could take a double decker bus from the town where I work into Toronto, then ride around one in Toronto. Not the same. Too bad they don't have a double decker that goes between Toronto and Niagara Falls.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> After I got my car a salesman whi briefly showed us a car son didn't fit in and a usedcar left me a message that I was rude and disrespectful because I didn't buy from him and that is how he feeds his wife and children. I told the manager I'd like the salesman not to have my info, the manager was apologetic.





grandma susan said:


> He need lamping bigtime.....How rude and bullying. He needs the sack.


I agree with Susan. I wonder how many other people he has phoned and left that message. He does need sacking.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly wet, cold and windy Wales. It's the 1st of August and I've put the heat on. DH has gone to physio and won't be back until at least 3 so have put some washing in and that's it, I am doing what I want to do. Don't think I will be venturing out the timber lorries have started thundering up and down part of our lane and I don't want to meet one head on. I don't like (can't) reverse and they won't. Hope you are all having better weather the we are, see you later. xxx


I don't like the lumber trucks that I meet on the roads north of here. They drive too fast. My little car doesn't stand a chance.
Enjoy doing what you want, and enjoy the good weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. Found some lovely charts for crochet granny squares. I will take them on holiday and make myself a hippy style poncho.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning together with Creative Chaos, so goodne knows what we will be up to. I hope to get my dragonfly today as it has now been grouted.
> 
> Willl try and catch up later. Happy week everyone. xx


A poncho would be handy. Crochet squares sounds like a good travel project.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm hoping to donate the 2000 mercury wagon to the cancer society if they want it. I'm not sure about the car. If I fix it it will cost $3,500 and something else could go wrong but I would have a spare car in case I need a rental another time. I'm told it would be smarter to go with a rental as insurance and all is costly. If I sell it I won't get much due to its condition. My front drive looks like a used car lot. That and the aweful presidential election candidate and son had a swolen face and tooth ache when we were deciding on the car but he is better..all this has me very tense.


That sounds like a good idea. I donated one of my cars. The fellow was so happy that he could drive it up onto his truck and didn't have to winch it up.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Worse one...my friend who is a few years older than me has a friend who got muscular distrophy and got so sick she needed help. Her husband left her! She is the nicest person and was a sweet teacher of small children. I'd like to give him a piece of my mind.


Some people don't know how to deal with it when the going gets rough.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We have a weed called Queen Anne's Lace. I call it a poor man's flower. They were about 2 feet high along the road at my front yard. Very pretty..i like them. We haven't mowed quite a while because the rodents also filled the lawn mower and without a car I couldn't fetch it from the repair store. Today I came home and someone had mowed my front lawn including the Queen Anne's Lace. I am appreciative that they mowed. Must be the fellow next door, who did it when we first moved in. Must call and thank him tomorrow...if he did it. Every yard was nice but mine...im so embarrased. I'm very disappointed in my new car. I didn't know the tinted mirror would make it hard to drive at night. I put a stick on dot magnet with a pretty sticker over the senser but it still is dark and hard to change lanes. The dealer is asking his manager Monday if they could glue a regular mirror over the other. I'm thinking Velcro rather than glue? I want to be ok with it but I know I will never be and it's 72 months of payments.


It sounds like you need mouse traps and a lot of them.
Can you and son go driving around on the weekend. Around here there are usually a couple of people who have a lot of lawn mowers on their front yard that they are selling. May take a bit of driving, but you could find a nice mower for a cheaper price.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay now I need to go make dinner, Londy your day at the park sounds wonderful I would not be able to sit on the ground though but it would have been fun...I really need to get out more....it would help if I could get up sooner than noon these days!!!! UUUUUGGGHHH!!!!!


I have one of those fold out camp chairs in my car at all times. It doesn't take much room in the trunk. Mine's heavy duty and very comfy. (I've gone though a few chairs). Whenever I need a place to sit, I have it with me.


----------



## jinx

Not quite the same effect. Sort of like when I turn on the heated seats instead of the air conditioner.


nitz8catz said:


> I have too many buttons on the dash too. I've opened the sun roof a number of times when I'm trying to find the button to defog the mirrors. Doesn't really do the same thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> The kids here have already gone back to school :sm06: Well for the kids that have to go back anyway :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: freedom!!!!


You've earned it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is vacuuming around me, must be upset about something.
I'm signing off now.
Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

JollyPolly I am wondering if it pays to save your car for a spare. If it sits the rodents will probable invade it like they did the other one. Then if you need a spare it would not run.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:31 am EST and 22'C (72'F). The rain went around us again. I have brown lawn. At least it doesn't need to be mown.
> We have captured, and released at the conservation area, 5 squirrels. The raccoon hasn't come around since we put out the cages. The last squirrel was funny. He wasn't at all concerned about being in the cage, he just wanted to eat the peanut butter.
> I had to frog the scarf that I have been working on. I ran out of yarn. It is now 1 repeat smaller and I'm trying again.
> It's the Civic Holiday Monday, so I have the day at home. My blackberry isn't working properly so I have to keep dialing into the office to check for messages. I'll have to have the blackberry guy look at it again.


That squirrel sounds like me!! Sorry you can't finish your scarf as you wanted to but i know you'll make a good job with it, whatever you have to do!! My laptop has been playing up too, could only receive and send emails on my phone! I had to get one of my Zumba pals DH to fix it this morning, I am now back in email land!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds wonderful. When does "senior" age start over there?


It used to be 60 for gals and 65 for guys but it has been changing on a sliding scale over the past 10 years or so, I think it's about 63 now.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I missed the double decker buses in London. We couldn't find a stop for them.
> I could take a double decker bus from the town where I work into Toronto, then ride around one in Toronto. Not the same. Too bad they don't have a double decker that goes between Toronto and Niagara Falls.


Wow, that would be great or even Toronto to London UK!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wow, that would be great or even Toronto to London UK!!!


Might get a bit damp!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Might get a bit damp!


Even on the top deck?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds wonderful. When does "senior" age start over there?


60 for the bus pass.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> What happens now then Lisa?


They are both trying to get a job and DS is trying to get his drivers permit, dd won't be allowed to drive because of her seizures!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Even on the top deck?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm thinking so! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

I need to get moving because the kids have dentists appointments today, it is storming here at the moment so don't really want to move!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> He need lamping bigtime.....How rude and bullying. He needs the sack.


I agree, they are sch bullies.


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> I agree, they are sch bullies.


That was just rude you don't have to buy from who you don't want too who does he think he is any way, he definitely needs lamping!


----------



## binkbrice

Somebody is really ticking me off (which as you all know is really hard to do) they got in my mail box and destroyed my Knit picks magazine and who knows if they took anything........getting tired of it...


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Even on the top deck?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Where your wellies just in case. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Good eveming girls. Its raining tonight but judging by the forecast we have had it better here than you ladies down south. 

I went to S and B today asnd got some knitting done. It wasnt too chaotic today. I hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone.. Went out with the boys & saw 'the owl man'. He had a variety of hand reared owls which the children could touch & hold. Some of the Owls were so tiny. The expression on the children's faces was priceless. 
It's been a reasonable day today but I have been very achy & forecasting rain & it's just started, my legs are always right! Determined to sit & knit tonight, I have been making a jacket for the baby, it's plain stocking stitch & so boring. I have another one to make but it's for a small baby so it will be quicker. I found the pattern on Ravelry & it is so easy.
Have a good evening all. X


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone.. Went out with the boys & saw 'the owl man'. He had a variety of hand reared owls which the children could touch & hold. Some of the Owls were so tiny. The expression on the children's faces was priceless.
> It's been a reasonable day today but I have been very achy & forecasting rain & it's just started, my legs are always right! Determined to sit & knit tonight, I have been making a jacket for the baby, it's plain stocking stitch & so boring. I have another one to make but it's for a small baby so it will be quicker. I found the pattern on Ravelry & it is so easy.
> Have a good evening all. X


Sorry you're achy. Wish I'd been with you I just love owls xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good eveming girls. Its raining tonight but judging by the forecast we have had it better here than you ladies down south.
> 
> I went to S and B today asnd got some knitting done. It wasnt too chaotic today. I hope youve all had a good day.


It's rained here nearly all day and is still raining. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's rained here nearly all day and is still raining. :sm25: :sm25:


It started raining herd around lunch time and has been fairly heavy, giving the garden a much needed soaking.


----------



## jinx

Nice day to sit and knit. Oh no,the rain will make the grass grow.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's rained here nearly all day and is still raining. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Nice day to sit and knit. Oh no,the rain will make the grass grow.


Yes I've done lots of knitting today and constructing my llama, while watching the grass grow in front of my eyes. Still at least I didn't have to water my veggie patch tonight. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, that would be great or even Toronto to London UK!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> After I got my car a salesman whi briefly showed us a car son didn't fit in and a usedcar left me a message that I was rude and disrespectful because I didn't buy from him and that is how he feeds his wife and children. I told the manager I'd like the salesman not to have my info, the manager was apologetic.


He wasn't very professional Polly, things go the way they go and in his job he should know this... the customer comes first.xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've done lots of knitting today and constructing my llama, while watching the grass grow in front of my eyes. Still at least I didn't have to water my veggie patch tonight. :sm24:


We have water restrictions so all the lawns are usually brown. This year I'm keeping one very small piece that we could sit on with 2 lawn chairs green.. in some ways it makes me feel cooler.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> It started raining herd around lunch time and has been fairly heavy, giving the garden a much needed soaking.


Yes, that is so nice for the flowers and gives you a break as well ! xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> That was just rude you don't have to buy from who you don't want too who does he think he is any way, he definitely needs lamping!


Yes, lamp him!!! I'm slowly becoming one of you! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone.. Went out with the boys & saw 'the owl man'. He had a variety of hand reared owls which the children could touch & hold. Some of the Owls were so tiny. The expression on the children's faces was priceless.
> It's been a reasonable day today but I have been very achy & forecasting rain & it's just started, my legs are always right! Determined to sit & knit tonight, I have been making a jacket for the baby, it's plain stocking stitch & so boring. I have another one to make but it's for a small baby so it will be quicker. I found the pattern on Ravelry & it is so easy.
> Have a good evening all. X


Now that would be wonderful to see! The weather is changing here too Chris, I've been achy every nite this week, makes for restless sleep. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds wonderful. When does "senior" age start over there?


We are "allowed" to go the the seniors centre here when you turn fifty.... they are desperate for members!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Now that would be wonderful to see! The weather is changing here too Chris, I've been achy every nite this week, makes for restless sleep. xoxo


By the way my walkway looks you would think it was fall already walking through all the leaves that have fallen already!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> By the way my walkway looks you would think it was fall already walking through all the leaves that have fallen already!


A few of our trees are shedding their leaves as well and the rowan has got its red berries on it. Here comes winter :sm18: and I'm still waiting for summer.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Lots of rain yesterday evening, but boy does the garden smell delicious.

Not much planned today, I'll see what Flo wants to do. Hope everyone is ok, catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a damp dull Wales. Someone has crashed into our fence sometime between 12 and 8 this morning. Broken one cross slat and misaligned part of the fence and gate. Waiting for someone to confess but am not holding my breath, although we have got a reflector as evidence. Not seen the neighbours yet to see if they heard anything. Nothing planned for the day but having a roast duck dinner today as we are missing out on our Sunday roasts as DH goes to physio on Mondays and I don't like meat hanging around too long. He didn't get home until gone 5 yesterday as the drivers got their roots mixed up. See you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its dull here. Got my over 60's today. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp dull Wales. Someone has crashed into our fence sometime between 12 and 8 this morning. Broken one cross slat and misaligned part of the fence and gate. Waiting for someone to confess but am not holding my breath, although we have got a reflector as evidence. Not seen the neighbours yet to see if they heard anything. Nothing planned for the day but having a roast duck dinner today as we are missing out on our Sunday roasts as DH goes to physio on Mondays and I don't like meat hanging around too long. He didn't get home until gone 5 yesterday as the drivers got their roots mixed up. See you later. xxx


Sorry about your fence Barny. I hope they own up whoever it is. Somehow , I dont have much hope.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you're achy. Wish I'd been with you I just love owls xxx


They were very beautiful, one was a black owl which is very rare, so cute!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp dull Wales. Someone has crashed into our fence sometime between 12 and 8 this morning. Broken one cross slat and misaligned part of the fence and gate. Waiting for someone to confess but am not holding my breath, although we have got a reflector as evidence. Not seen the neighbours yet to see if they heard anything. Nothing planned for the day but having a roast duck dinner today as we are missing out on our Sunday roasts as DH goes to physio on Mondays and I don't like meat hanging around too long. He didn't get home until gone 5 yesterday as the drivers got their roots mixed up. See you later. xxx


Sorry about your fence, you might have to wait for the confession! Enjoy your duck dinner. We usually have a roast in the week, too much usually going on Sunday's. I hope you wasn't too lonely yesterday!!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I have one of those fold out camp chairs in my car at all times. It doesn't take much room in the trunk. Mine's heavy duty and very comfy. (I've gone though a few chairs). Whenever I need a place to sit, I have it with me.


We keep chairs in our car all summer, just in case too.


----------



## jinx

I can relate to the achy muscles. Remember learning all those 600+ muscles we learned in school. I have been able to feel each and every one aching and complaining. Hope the weather changes and you are again able to get a restful sleep.


Islander said:


> Now that would be wonderful to see! The weather is changing here too Chris, I've been achy every nite this week, makes for restless sleep. xoxo


0


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, I'm staying in today with the iron & the mountain of clothes that need attention. I had a great idea of using one of the bedrooms for my ironing but I still have to carry things up there. Have a good day everyone, see you later


----------



## jinx

Morning. It would be nice if the person showed up to pay for his/her misdeed. Maybe they did not want to wake you when it happened and decided to let you know this a.m. Roast duck like a pretty special meal for a Tuesday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp dull Wales. Someone has crashed into our fence sometime between 12 and 8 this morning. Broken one cross slat and misaligned part of the fence and gate. Waiting for someone to confess but am not holding my breath, although we have got a reflector as evidence. Not seen the neighbours yet to see if they heard anything. Nothing planned for the day but having a roast duck dinner today as we are missing out on our Sunday roasts as DH goes to physio on Mondays and I don't like meat hanging around too long. He didn't get home until gone 5 yesterday as the drivers got their roots mixed up. See you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your day. I remember enjoy doing the ironing back in the days when we did ironing.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm staying in today with the iron & the mountain of clothes that need attention. I had a great idea of using one of the bedrooms for my ironing but I still have to carry things up there. Have a good day everyone, see you later


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your day. I remember enjoy doing the ironing back in the days when we did ironing.


In never seem to not have things that need ironing, but only do the essentials. I have fiends who iron their underwear, life is too short for that!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. My excitement for yesterday was a trip to the chiropractor. I had a kink in my neck for two weeks. Finally gave up and within 3 minutes the kink is gone. Why did I wait so long? As long as I was out and about I walked the aisles of Walmart to get some exercise as it is too hot/humid to walk outdoors. Now I am off to ride my recumbent bike while I finish knitting a pokemon GO hat.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Update on our fence. Just seen our neighbour and found out more. There was a timber lorry outside our houses at 4 am this morning, he had gone to the wrong site, they are moving timber from the other side of the valley. He was trying to manoeuvre (that looks wrong) his lorry on a single lane road and up a single lane track. Neighbour told him he would have to go right up the track to turn round but had no idea he had done that to our fence. Now trying to trace the forest manager.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Update on our fence. Just seen our neighbour and found out more. There was a timber lorry outside our houses at 4 am this morning, he had gone to the wrong site, they are moving timber from the other side of the valley. He was trying to manoeuvre (that looks wrong) his lorry on a single lane road and up a single lane track. Neighbour told him he would have to go right up the track to turn round but had no idea he had done that to our fence. Now trying to trace the forest manager.


At least you have a witness, hopefully you can get the person responsible to get the fence repaired.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 16'c (61'F). Cool start but going to be hot and humid again. I think that is the only theme for this summer. There were storms on the weekend. They went south of Lake Ontario, and they went to the north. We didn't get any more than a couple drops.
My scarf is getting bigger.
Tonight should have been Knit Night, but the store is closed for the new management. The regulars are meeting at the Silver Bean coffee house. It's a little coffee house beside the river with a covered patio. We'll see how many turn up. If I'm the only one, I won't be knitting Tuesday nights in Peterborough until September. :sm03:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Update on our fence. Just seen our neighbour and found out more. There was a timber lorry outside our houses at 4 am this morning, he had gone to the wrong site, they are moving timber from the other side of the valley. He was trying to manoeuvre (that looks wrong) his lorry on a single lane road and up a single lane track. Neighbour told him he would have to go right up the track to turn round but had no idea he had done that to our fence. Now trying to trace the forest manager.


That would be great if you could get the company to pay for the broken fence.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My excitement for yesterday was a trip to the chiropractor. I had a kink in my neck for two weeks. Finally gave up and within 3 minutes the kink is gone. Why did I wait so long? As long as I was out and about I walked the aisles of Walmart to get some exercise as it is too hot/humid to walk outdoors. Now I am off to ride my recumbent bike while I finish knitting a pokemon GO hat.


The last time I was in the river park in Peterborough, there was a Pokemon gathering there. All kinds of people wandering around the park staring at their cell phones. There was also an environmentalist gathering. I thought it was funny that the two groups were there at the same time.
Your hats would have been very popular at that park.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> In never seem to not have things that need ironing, but only do the essentials. I have fiends who iron their underwear, life is too short for that!


That would be my mum.
If I find something in the store that has to be ironed, I don't buy it. Same with stuff that has to be dry-cleaned.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull here. Got my over 60's today. Have a great day.


Have fun at your over 60's.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Lots of rain yesterday evening, but boy does the garden smell delicious.
> 
> Not much planned today, I'll see what Flo wants to do. Hope everyone is ok, catch you later. xxx


Can you send some of that rain this way. My grass is brown and the flower gardens need to be watered every other day. Ouch my water bill.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A few of our trees are shedding their leaves as well and the rowan has got its red berries on it. Here comes winter :sm18: and I'm still waiting for summer.


I've had someone else's summer. It's been too hot and sticky to go outside and do anything. And August is usually warmer than July.
My lilacs leaves are turning light coloured, but the trees still have their leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We are "allowed" to go the the seniors centre here when you turn fifty.... they are desperate for members!!!


I think everything starts at 65 here. Something to look forward to?
The pharmacy gives discounts starting at 55. I haven't found anyone else who starts early.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We have water restrictions so all the lawns are usually brown. This year I'm keeping one very small piece that we could sit on with 2 lawn chairs green.. in some ways it makes me feel cooler.


I wish I had thought of that before mine all turned brown.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone.. Went out with the boys & saw 'the owl man'. He had a variety of hand reared owls which the children could touch & hold. Some of the Owls were so tiny. The expression on the children's faces was priceless.
> It's been a reasonable day today but I have been very achy & forecasting rain & it's just started, my legs are always right! Determined to sit & knit tonight, I have been making a jacket for the baby, it's plain stocking stitch & so boring. I have another one to make but it's for a small baby so it will be quicker. I found the pattern on Ravelry & it is so easy.
> Have a good evening all. X


We have a 'raptor' man. There is a bird sanctuary and rehabilitation station to the north. He brings the birds that he can't release to the fairs to educate the children. I love the snowy owl. He is so regal, until he eats a mouse. Then he reminds me of our cats. I also like the vulture who eats Kentucky Fried chicken.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Somebody is really ticking me off (which as you all know is really hard to do) they got in my mail box and destroyed my Knit picks magazine and who knows if they took anything........getting tired of it...


That's a federal offence. Does your security video reach far enough to cover the mailbox?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> They are both trying to get a job and DS is trying to get his drivers permit, dd won't be allowed to drive because of her seizures!


I wish them well.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow, that would be great or even Toronto to London UK!!!


The bus would have to have one of those inflatable swim rings. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That squirrel sounds like me!! Sorry you can't finish your scarf as you wanted to but i know you'll make a good job with it, whatever you have to do!! My laptop has been playing up too, could only receive and send emails on my phone! I had to get one of my Zumba pals DH to fix it this morning, I am now back in email land!!


I know the blackberry is a switch setting because it has done this before. I just can't remember where the setting is. There are several pages of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> JollyPolly I am wondering if it pays to save your car for a spare. If it sits the rodents will probable invade it like they did the other one. Then if you need a spare it would not run.


You have a good point there Jinx. With all the damage that the rodents are doing, the spare car would probably cost a lot to keep fixing.


----------



## nitz8catz

It looks like I've caught up.
We still have about 3 squirrels left. One of them has a REALLY long tail. DD wants to keep him. Also the little chipmunk has come out again. Haven't seen him for a long time. The squirrels are all staying in the back trees except when they come up to the bird bath to get a drink so mission accomplished.
I'm off to work now. Bella-kitty is snoring on the shelf below the tv. Must move before I want to join her.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> They are both trying to get a job and DS is trying to get his drivers permit, dd won't be allowed to drive because of her seizures!


I wish them both all the luck in the world in finding and getting the right job for them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Somebody is really ticking me off (which as you all know is really hard to do) they got in my mail box and destroyed my Knit picks magazine and who knows if they took anything........getting tired of it...


Oh no! I had the impression that you kind of live out in the country a bit? Has to be someone living near you but I can't imagine anyone having anything against you and Mr G. MIL?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> He wasn't very professional Polly, things go the way they go and in his job he should know this... the customer comes first.xoxo


Why don't people in retail understand that the object of the exercise is not just to separate the customer from his money but to make sure that they come back again AND tell everyone they know what good service they had??!! He's not just lost Polly as a future customer but all of us as well!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes, lamp him!!! I'm slowly becoming one of you! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Nah, you were one of us from day one, Trish!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> By the way my walkway looks you would think it was fall already walking through all the leaves that have fallen already!


Is that because it's been exceptionally dry this summer Lisa?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp dull Wales. Someone has crashed into our fence sometime between 12 and 8 this morning. Broken one cross slat and misaligned part of the fence and gate. Waiting for someone to confess but am not holding my breath, although we have got a reflector as evidence. Not seen the neighbours yet to see if they heard anything. Nothing planned for the day but having a roast duck dinner today as we are missing out on our Sunday roasts as DH goes to physio on Mondays and I don't like meat hanging around too long. He didn't get home until gone 5 yesterday as the drivers got their roots mixed up. See you later. xxx


Erm, I suppose he hasn't got a reflector missing from his car......?!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My excitement for yesterday was a trip to the chiropractor. I had a kink in my neck for two weeks. Finally gave up and within 3 minutes the kink is gone. Why did I wait so long? As long as I was out and about I walked the aisles of Walmart to get some exercise as it is too hot/humid to walk outdoors. Now I am off to ride my recumbent bike while I finish knitting a pokemon GO hat.


You have a recumbent bike?! Saw several of those in London on Sunday for the bike ride and I used to live near a shop in Cornwall that sold them and you would see a real variety of them zooming about in the town!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Update on our fence. Just seen our neighbour and found out more. There was a timber lorry outside our houses at 4 am this morning, he had gone to the wrong site, they are moving timber from the other side of the valley. He was trying to manoeuvre (that looks wrong) his lorry on a single lane road and up a single lane track. Neighbour told him he would have to go right up the track to turn round but had no idea he had done that to our fence. Now trying to trace the forest manager.


Well done Miss Marple, hope you track him down!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 16'c (61'F). Cool start but going to be hot and humid again. I think that is the only theme for this summer. There were storms on the weekend. They went south of Lake Ontario, and they went to the north. We didn't get any more than a couple drops.
> My scarf is getting bigger.
> Tonight should have been Knit Night, but the store is closed for the new management. The regulars are meeting at the Silver Bean coffee house. It's a little coffee house beside the river with a covered patio. We'll see how many turn up. If I'm the only one, I won't be knitting Tuesday nights in Peterborough until September. :sm03:


Fingers crossed you get a good turn out for the knit night Nitz, I know how much you enjoy it and |september is too long to wait!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That would be my mum.
> If I find something in the store that has to be ironed, I don't buy it. Same with stuff that has to be dry-cleaned.


Yep, me too!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I've had someone else's summer. It's been too hot and sticky to go outside and do anything. And August is usually warmer than July.
> My lilacs leaves are turning light coloured, but the trees still have their leaves.


Yes ours, please will you send it back.xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The bus would have to have one of those inflatable swim rings. :sm09:


Oh, what a lovely picture of you N American gals bobbing about in the water, all the way over here!!


----------



## jinx

Clarification: A stationary recumbent bike. They sure look like they would be easier on the knees than my old fashion pedal bike.


London Girl said:


> You have a recumbent bike?! Saw several of those in London on Sunday for the bike ride and I used to live near a shop in Cornwall that sold them and you would see a real variety of them zooming about in the town!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Erm, I suppose he hasn't got a reflector missing from his car......?!


Ha ha, actually come to think of I didn't check his car. Though as you have probably read by now we know how and when it happened. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well done Miss Marple, hope you track him down!! x


Little panda v timber lorry. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Finally caught up!! Had a wonderful start to my day! I was collected at 9.30 in a very nice white Lexus by two of my Zumba gals and their DHs and whisked off to the local large garden centre, where we met another Zumba couple for breakfast to celebrate my birthday on Friday. I was bought a lovely full English breakfast with coffee and we sat there so long chatting that we topped up with cake before we left at 12.30!! I'm so lucky with all my friends!!

The GKs will be here in an hour so I am just having a rest, ready for the invasion!!

Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Clarification: A stationary recumbent bike. They sure look like they would be easier on the knees than my old fashion pedal bike.


Oh, ok, I was thinking of something like this:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Lots of rain yesterday evening, but boy does the garden smell delicious.
> 
> Not much planned today, I'll see what Flo wants to do. Hope everyone is ok, catch you later. xxx


We've got a damp morning here, too. I'm with Purple and going with Flo today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Sorry about your fence Barny. I hope they own up whoever it is. Somehow , I dont have much hope.


Me, too, Barny. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> At least you have a witness, hopefully you can get the person responsible to get the fence repaired.


Ditto from me, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 16'c (61'F). Cool start but going to be hot and humid again. I think that is the only theme for this summer. There were storms on the weekend. They went south of Lake Ontario, and they went to the north. We didn't get any more than a couple drops.
> My scarf is getting bigger.
> Tonight should have been Knit Night, but the store is closed for the new management. The regulars are meeting at the Silver Bean coffee house. It's a little coffee house beside the river with a covered patio. We'll see how many turn up. If I'm the only one, I won't be knitting Tuesday nights in Peterborough until September. :sm03:


I hope you have a good group show up tonight, Nitzi. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, what a lovely picture of you N American gals bobbing about in the water, all the way over here!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finally caught up!! Had a wonderful start to my day! I was collected at 9.30 in a very nice white Lexus by two of my Zumba gals and their DHs and whisked off to the local large garden centre, where we met another Zumba couple for breakfast to celebrate my birthday on Friday. I was bought a lovely full English breakfast with coffee and we sat there so long chatting that we topped up with cake before we left at 12.30!! I'm so lucky with all my friends!!
> 
> The GKs will be here in an hour so I am just having a rest, ready for the invasion!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


What a wonderful start to your day, indeed! Sounds lovely and yes, you are very lucky with all your friends! Enjoy the GKs today. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

No luck involved. You have good friends because you are a good friend.


London Girl said:


> Finally caught up!! Had a wonderful start to my day! I was collected at 9.30 in a very nice white Lexus by two of my Zumba gals and their DHs and whisked off to the local large garden centre, where we met another Zumba couple for breakfast to celebrate my birthday on Friday. I was bought a lovely full English breakfast with coffee and we sat there so long chatting that we topped up with cake before we left at 12.30!! I'm so lucky with all my friends!!
> 
> The GKs will be here in an hour so I am just having a rest, ready for the invasion!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh, I get it. I now know what you mean. Duh!


Miss Pam said:


> We've got a damp morning here, too. I'm with Purple and going with Flo today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Oh, I get it. I now know what you mean. Duh!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> No luck involved. You have good friends because you are a good friend.


 :sm12: Fank yoo, I don't have to try, you all make it easy!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Im losing the flipping plot. To cut a long story short (thank God I hear you sigh), Ive been without one of my happy pills for 3 days. I went to Over 60's today and played like a Senile twit!!! I played a line when it was a full house, then later used 2 tickets instead of one! They told me not to worry (I wasnt)that it happened to everyone (not me it doesnt). Veronica gave me a new ticket, because we arent up to the mecca standard, and I went and won on it!!!!!I won $2. BUT alas no raffle. Well we cant have it all can we? 

We called at the chemists on the way home and I got my happy pills. !!!! Then we went out for tea to Saltburn. We watched the surfers as the sea was rough (Ive got a photo somewhere) and had OAP cod and chips and tea and bread and butter for $7.50 each. It was gorgeous. We came home and watched that new program on TV Cashtrapped!!!! What a load of rubbish. I cant understand it at all. Theres been some write up in the daily mail, they think its rubbish too.

OBTW when we went to Saltburn we walked along the pier to see what the yarm bombers had knitted. They were great as usual. I ope you've all had a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Im losing the flipping plot. To cut a long story short (thank God I hear you sigh), Ive been without one of my happy pills for 3 days. I went to Over 60's today and played like a Senile twit!!! I played a line when it was a full house, then later used 2 tickets instead of one! They told me not to worry (I wasnt)that it happened to everyone (not me it doesnt). Veronica gave me a new ticket, because we arent up to the mecca standard, and I went and won on it!!!!!I won $2. BUT alas no raffle. Well we cant have it all can we?
> 
> We called at the chemists on the way home and I got my happy pills. !!!! Then we went out for tea to Saltburn. We watched the surfers as the sea was rough (Ive got a photo somewhere) and had OAP cod and chips and tea and bread and butter for $7.50 each. It was gorgeous. We came home and watched that new program on TV Cashtrapped!!!! What a load of rubbish. I cant understand it at all. Theres been some write up in the daily mail, they think its rubbish too.
> 
> OBTW when we went to Saltburn we walked along the pier to see what the yarm bombers had knitted. They were great as usual. I ope you've all had a good day.


Saltburn in August


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Saltburn in August


Saltburn in August


----------



## grandma susan

Saltburn in August


----------



## grandma susan

I give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> I give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and again


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> and again


again


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> again


Saltburn


----------



## grandma susan

saltburn


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


Success!! :sm24: Great photo and sounds like a fun day out. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


Well done, you got there in the end. Xxxxx


----------



## martina

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


Looks cold. But cod and chips sounds great.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


You did it :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> In never seem to not have things that need ironing, but only do the essentials. I have fiends who iron their underwear, life is too short for that!


Life is to short for ironing your underwear!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh no! I had the impression that you kind of live out in the country a bit? Has to be someone living near you but I can't imagine anyone having anything against you and Mr G. MIL?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You remember well we are out but this is a neighborhood full of mischief makers :sm17:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is that because it's been exceptionally dry this summer Lisa?


It hasn't been dry here we have had a lot of rain but it's also been very hot when not raining!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


Hooray!!! I think we went to Saltburn when we were up your way. We have such happy memories of our time up your way. I've already told MrB I want to go back, maybe next year


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


Worth waiting for love!! I miss living near the sea, I find just looking at it very therapeutic, kind of puts life in perspective !!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> You remember well we are out but this is a neighborhood full of mischief makers :sm17:


I'd be tempted to start setting traps for them!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its bright and sunny today but set to change later. Going up to the familys this afternoon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning from Wales. It has rained, the sun has shone, it is now dull and windy so goodness knows what sort of day we will have. Someone from the forestry is supposed to be coming to look at our fence today, I hope we can get it sorted quickly as we can't use one entrance to our place, the only other way close to the house is over the cattle grid or struggle with a large gate. The cat over the road went missing yesterday so we were out searching yesterday evening, anyway he turned up at 10.30 last night, ravenous so must have been on a big adventure. I'm now knitting egg cosies to put in the village show on the 20th. Will catch up later, have a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 

Bentley has found where I have put all our holiday things on the bed in the spare room and is now sitting on top of them. We got the cases down yesterday and he definitely knows something is up.

Spent a lot of time yesterday trying to work out some simple crochet squares that I can do on holiday. I am not doing very well and it seems I cannot count up to 12. In the end did some in a thickish pale cotton so I could see what I was doing. If I can't do it easily it will be just granny squares.

We have singing tonight and we are going to learn When I'm 64. Told them it was far too long go for me to remember!!!

Off to do some shopping and I will try some more squares this afternoon. I will not let it beat me.

Have a great day everyone. Love you all loads. xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, hope alls well with you all. It's very cloudy here today, nothing planned, yet! DH has his gym session so I might take myself off for an hour all on my own. Have a good day everyone, see you layer. X


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 15'C (59'F). 
Knit Night was DD, me and one other. But there was a lovely breeze and huge drinks. DD had too much caffeine and wouldn't let the other lady speak. :sm25: 
Mum ate all my potato salad last night while I was out, so I have to buy my lunch now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Bentley has found where I have put all our holiday things on the bed in the spare room and is now sitting on top of them. We got the cases down yesterday and he definitely knows something is up.
> 
> Spent a lot of time yesterday trying to work out some simple crochet squares that I can do on holiday. I am not doing very well and it seems I cannot count up to 12. In the end did some in a thickish pale cotton so I could see what I was doing. If I can't do it easily it will be just granny squares.
> 
> We have singing tonight and we are going to learn When I'm 64. Told them it was far too long go for me to remember!!!
> 
> Off to do some shopping and I will try some more squares this afternoon. I will not let it beat me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. Love you all loads. xxxxx


Don't pack Bentley. I hope he doesn't have too many problems when you are gone.
You can beat the squares. I'm sure.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from Wales. It has rained, the sun has shone, it is now dull and windy so goodness knows what sort of day we will have. Someone from the forestry is supposed to be coming to look at our fence today, I hope we can get it sorted quickly as we can't use one entrance to our place, the only other way close to the house is over the cattle grid or struggle with a large gate. The cat over the road went missing yesterday so we were out searching yesterday evening, anyway he turned up at 10.30 last night, ravenous so must have been on a big adventure. I'm now knitting egg cosies to put in the village show on the 20th. Will catch up later, have a good day. xxx


I'm glad I only have one outdoor cat. I've spent many a night out in the dark, trying to get a cat to return home.
I hope that the fence gets mended soon. Your other entrances don't sound as convenient.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its bright and sunny today but set to change later. Going up to the familys this afternoon.


Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It hasn't been dry here we have had a lot of rain but it's also been very hot when not raining!


Send some rain this way. My place is turning into a desert.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


Yay, success at last.:sm11: :sm11: :sm09: 
I'm having fish and chips for lunch. In Whitby. Because I have nothing to make lunch with.
Thanks for the idea Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Im losing the flipping plot. To cut a long story short (thank God I hear you sigh), Ive been without one of my happy pills for 3 days. I went to Over 60's today and played like a Senile twit!!! I played a line when it was a full house, then later used 2 tickets instead of one! They told me not to worry (I wasnt)that it happened to everyone (not me it doesnt). Veronica gave me a new ticket, because we arent up to the mecca standard, and I went and won on it!!!!!I won $2. BUT alas no raffle. Well we cant have it all can we?
> 
> We called at the chemists on the way home and I got my happy pills. !!!! Then we went out for tea to Saltburn. We watched the surfers as the sea was rough (Ive got a photo somewhere) and had OAP cod and chips and tea and bread and butter for $7.50 each. It was gorgeous. We came home and watched that new program on TV Cashtrapped!!!! What a load of rubbish. I cant understand it at all. Theres been some write up in the daily mail, they think its rubbish too.
> 
> OBTW when we went to Saltburn we walked along the pier to see what the yarm bombers had knitted. They were great as usual. I ope you've all had a good day.


I'm glad you got your pills sorted.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you have a good group show up tonight, Nitzi. xxxooo


It was a small group, but fun. I'll go again next Tuesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Finally caught up!! Had a wonderful start to my day! I was collected at 9.30 in a very nice white Lexus by two of my Zumba gals and their DHs and whisked off to the local large garden centre, where we met another Zumba couple for breakfast to celebrate my birthday on Friday. I was bought a lovely full English breakfast with coffee and we sat there so long chatting that we topped up with cake before we left at 12.30!! I'm so lucky with all my friends!!
> 
> The GKs will be here in an hour so I am just having a rest, ready for the invasion!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


That sounds like a great meetup. And cake too.


----------



## nitz8catz

We had some excitement here yesterday. There was a huge 18 wheel truck loaded with hay that caught fire on the highway very close to my house. There was black and white smoke over my house. Cars on the highway didn't appear to be concerned and were still driving in the lane beside the burning truck!!! 
Our little volunteer fire department couldn't put it out so they just kept wetting the truck engine down so it wouldn't explode and let the hay burn itself out. The highway was still closed off when I came home last night. I got caught in the backup.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It was a small group, but fun. I'll go again next Tuesday.


That's great! It's good to get out and knit with others. And really glad your house wasn't damaged in that fire near you. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> That's great! It's good to get out and knit with others. And really glad your house wasn't damaged in that fire near you. xxxooo


What she said...


----------



## lifeline

Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


----------



## jinx

Hoping he has a quick cure for the problem. It sounds like you have gone thru 4 seasons of weather all in one day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from Wales. It has rained, the sun has shone, it is now dull and windy so goodness knows what sort of day we will have. Someone from the forestry is supposed to be coming to look at our fence today, I hope we can get it sorted quickly as we can't use one entrance to our place, the only other way close to the house is over the cattle grid or struggle with a large gate. The cat over the road went missing yesterday so we were out searching yesterday evening, anyway he turned up at 10.30 last night, ravenous so must have been on a big adventure. I'm now knitting egg cosies to put in the village show on the 20th. Will catch up later, have a good day. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning, I am confused again. What holiday is coming? Oh, you moved the things to get the cases down, right? I get confused easily, but there was talk of holiday and someone was making Easter egg cozies. I know I added the Easter, but that is just me.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Bentley has found where I have put all our holiday things on the bed in the spare room and is now sitting on top of them. We got the cases down yesterday and he definitely knows something is up.
> 
> Spent a lot of time yesterday trying to work out some simple crochet squares that I can do on holiday. I am not doing very well and it seems I cannot count up to 12. In the end did some in a thickish pale cotton so I could see what I was doing. If I can't do it easily it will be just granny squares.
> 
> We have singing tonight and we are going to learn When I'm 64. Told them it was far too long go for me to remember!!!
> 
> Off to do some shopping and I will try some more squares this afternoon. I will not let it beat me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. Love you all loads. xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad it was fun. Perhaps more will attend as time goes by.


nitz8catz said:


> It was a small group, but fun. I'll go again next Tuesday.


----------



## jinx

Your shawl is fantastic. Looks lovely and cozy.


lifeline said:


> Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Yes, lamp him!!! I'm slowly becoming one of you! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


sorry?... slowly becoming one of us? You jest woman. We all knew instantly you were one of us!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Little panda v timber lorry. :sm09: :sm09:


David beat Goliath.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


you did it! But was it worth it. I hope the weather is better today. We started wet, but now have lovely sunshine.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hooray!!! I think we went to Saltburn when we were up your way. We have such happy memories of our time up your way. I've already told MrB I want to go back, maybe next year


So do I. Whitby was magical, but you couldn't do it Chris. I can easily pop up to London, but I miss my Susan.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


will you wear them all? They are lovely.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Worth waiting for love!! I miss living near the sea, I find just looking at it very therapeutic, kind of puts life in perspective !!! xxx


I love the sea too it is my happy place when I want to relax that's what I think about!!


----------



## binkbrice

Just stopping to say I miss you all going to make some pancakes and then get this crew outside for some fresh air!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


Absolutely beautiful, Rebecca! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> will you wear them all? They are lovely.


No, this one has gone to my Mum. She loves it :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Rebecca! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning, I am confused again. What holiday is coming? Oh, you moved the things to get the cases down, right? I get confused easily, but there was talk of holiday and someone was making Easter egg cozies. I know I added the Easter, but that is just me.


Sorry if we have confused you, I know that feeling. Purple is off on her Summer hols. and I'm knitting egg cosies as part of my entries for the local village show. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> David beat Goliath.


Very true, will have to teach panda how to use a sling shot. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Another example of the different terms we use while speaking the same language. To me Purple is going on vacation. A holiday is Easter, 
Christmas etc. I am learning, very slowly but I am learning to understand.


Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry if we have confused you, I know that feeling. Purple is off on her Summer hols. and I'm knitting egg cosies as part of my entries for the local village show. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> We had some excitement here yesterday. There was a huge 18 wheel truck loaded with hay that caught fire on the highway very close to my house. There was black and white smoke over my house. Cars on the highway didn't appear to be concerned and were still driving in the lane beside the burning truck!!!
> Our little volunteer fire department couldn't put it out so they just kept wetting the truck engine down so it wouldn't explode and let the hay burn itself out. The highway was still closed off when I came home last night. I got caught in the backup.


You do have fun in your area don't you!!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


That's great, love the colour. I bought this pattern a well back. What yarn did you use??


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> So do I. Whitby was magical, but you couldn't do it Chris. I can easily pop up to London, but I miss my Susan.


I have been to Whitby a couple of years ago. The photo which Susan has posted is where we stopped when we drove down to meet our lovely Susan & her DH for dinner. What a beautiful part of the world they live in! I would love to see you anytime. X


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


Wow, those waves are amazing.. I miss the ocean!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> sorry?... slowly becoming one of us? You jest woman. We all knew instantly you were one of us!


This tickles me pink!!


----------



## Islander

Off to have lunch with our youngest daughter today at a local pub. Hope the food is going to be good, will let you know! Haven't seen her in person for almost a year, she's the daughter that lives full time on her boat. You all have a great day!xox


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Bentley has found where I have put all our holiday things on the bed in the spare room and is now sitting on top of them. We got the cases down yesterday and he definitely knows something is up.
> 
> Spent a lot of time yesterday trying to work out some simple crochet squares that I can do on holiday. I am not doing very well and it seems I cannot count up to 12. In the end did some in a thickish pale cotton so I could see what I was doing. If I can't do it easily it will be just granny squares.
> 
> We have singing tonight and we are going to learn When I'm 64. Told them it was far too long go for me to remember!!!
> 
> Off to do some shopping and I will try some more squares this afternoon. I will not let it beat me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. Love you all loads. xxxxx


Keep at it dear, something will click shortly and you'll be wearing your poncho before you know it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


Really lovely Becca, you've done a beautiful job! Did you make the patchwork cushions? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Another example of the different terms we use while speaking the same language. To me Purple is going on vacation. A holiday is Easter,
> Christmas etc. I am learning, very slowly but I am learning to understand.


Yes we're all learning another language, we have wool shops you have yarn shops etc. we will all be at least bi-lingual soon. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're all learning another language, we have wool shops you have yarn shops etc. we will all be at least bi-lingual soon. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Off to have lunch with our youngest daughter today at a local pub. Hope the food is going to be good, will let you know! Haven't seen her in person for almost a year, she's the daughter that lives full time on her boat. You all have a great day!xox


Have a great meet up with your daughter.


----------



## binkbrice

I have had a lovely day out with the kids took them to a park and in the sun it was 95 F in the shade it was comfortable though!


----------



## binkbrice

Purple I am sure you will figure out the crochet squares!


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just googled Ford Escape, it looks like a grown up version of my Panda. :sm09: :sm09:


My car is white and I keep thinking pricey bakery truck i found out the headlights dim when on a dark stretch of road and lighten when a car approaches. The manager said if I came back later he would show me how the car parks itself. What does that mean? Either he thinks I'm dumb or he wants to take me parking I told him I'd take his word for it and I will never use that feature like I've never used cruise control. I did get an answer to my prayer for help with the darkening interior mirror. Manager said nothing he can do since other features are connected to that. But a fellow I met at my meeting told me they make mirrors that clip over the one in the car. I bought one. It is about an inch bigger on either side and seems to stop the darkening. I will see if it helps changing lanes in the dark.
I knit six rows on the baby sleeves I'm doing simultaneously and I had not changed to pink so had to remove and start again. Boo hoo. Lady gave me needles with crochet tip. Want to figure out their purpose. And a bunch of nice old mag azines. Have plans tomorrow but then I'm set for fun. I bought a quilt pattern with garden appliqué parts which I lovvve. I managed to work 2 hours to improve my living room and it looks worse. I put together a 6 shelf which wouldn't fit in my bathroom so I removed the mid two shelves and it fits, then I bought another of the same shelves and will use the 2 extra shelves to make it 8 shelves high which should help with kitchen storage since my kitchen is smallish.cant stay awake so I will stop ...need to get up at 9 am and it is 1:40 now. Night night!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Was going to have a nice quiet walk by the river. But this happened......


Very nice photo of the three of you! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Try again


Yay, double opportunity to are how wonderful you look! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm content now! I do hope things get better each day and you get back to yourself. xoxo


Same from me also, Barny xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> My car is white and I keep thinking pricey bakery truck i found out the headlights dim when on a dark stretch of road and lighten when a car approaches. The manager said if I came back later he would show me how the car parks itself. What does that mean? Either he thinks I'm dumb or he wants to take me parking I told him I'd take his word for it and I will never use that feature like I've never used cruise control. I did get an answer to my prayer for help with the darkening interior mirror. Manager said nothing he can do since other features are connected to that. But a fellow I met at my meeting told me they make mirrors that clip over the one in the car. I bought one. It is about an inch bigger on either side and seems to stop the darkening. I will see if it helps changing lanes in the dark.
> I knit six rows on the baby sleeves I'm doing simultaneously and I had not changed to pink so had to remove and start again. Boo hoo. Lady gave me needles with crochet tip. Want to figure out their purpose. And a bunch of nice old mag azines. Have plans tomorrow but then I'm set for fun. I bought a quilt pattern with garden appliqué parts which I lovvve. I managed to work 2 hours to improve my living room and it looks worse. I put together a 6 shelf which wouldn't fit in my bathroom so I removed the mid two shelves and it fits, then I bought another of the same shelves and will use the 2 extra shelves to make it 8 shelves high which should help with kitchen storage since my kitchen is smallish.cant stay awake so I will stop ...need to get up at 9 am and it is 1:40 now. Night night!


Lovely news bulletin Polly, you are sounding more upbeat, which I love to see - and you make me laugh!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey but warm London! Had the gks all yesterday so I was too tired to comment on here last night, sorry!! We went to see the new Ice Age film, it was as funny as ever and everything that went wrong was all Scrat's fault, of course - and he didn't get the acorn again!!

Going to a nearby town that has a bit of a market on Thursdays, I hear they have a new fabric shop.....!!!

I have almost finished the multi-coloured stripey hoodie I have been knitting for Liv, just the button bands to do and attach the hood. Tried it on her yesterday and it fits, yay!!! Jake says he doesn't need another hoodie, thank you grandma, so I have no idea what I shall bee knitting next - that's a bit scary!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxx(((((((0)))))))


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a wet Wales again, at least the wind has died down and hopefully it will brighten up this afternoon. The forest manager (aren't managers young these days), came to look at our fence and gate and said they would make good all the damage asap, but won't be until the beginning of next week as the site manager is on holiday. Nothing planned, again, for today, another exciting day at The Barn. See you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, Went up the family's. They go away a week this weekend and they are packing allready.....You'd think they were going for a month.!! then when they come home we are coming down South to Purples.....


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


Beautiful work Rebecca. You are so clever.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That is sad my dad and Linky have to machines dad uses a cpap and Linky uses a bipap, my heart doctor wants to have me tested too!


The machines will make your health much better, because you will be sleeping better, and it will also be better for your heart also; for each of you. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Hope this wind settles down when we are on the ferry next Monday, don't want to be spilling my wine.

I'm still having 'fun' with the crochet squares. I've yet to do one that turns out like the pattern!

Had great fun at singing last night, we started learning When I'm 64, the soprano party is fairly straight forward, but the alto part is very complicated (glad I'm not an alto). Our singing teacher is brilliants and we were in fits of laughter. In the end the altos refused to look at us, said we were putting them off. They did not like my suggestion for a song - Joyce Grenfells Stately as two galleons! Can't think why. If you don't know it, it's worth having a look at on Youtube.

Off to the shops to get some playpeople for the little ones in France. |It is gk1s birthday the day we travel and we have got him some lego.

Rebecca, love the shawl. Barny glad you are getting your fence fixed. Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree. We had a very simple, inexpensive wedding and we're still going strong! xxxooo


I honestly think that when people have less expensive weddings, they are actually (but perhaps not knowingly) sending the message to each other, that they do not to have the most expensive things in life to be happy! ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Have a great time on your trip, I'm sure Bentley will rule the roost, and he will want LOTS of attention when you return! xxx


Ditto from me also! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Hot and humid continues.
The security guys at work have hobbled my laptop and I can't dial into work. There were a couple complaints about this yesterday, now I'm complaining too. I can't do standby if I can't dial in. I'm taking the laptop into work to see what's up. (And maybe throw it at one of them.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I honestly think that when people have less expensive weddings, they are actually (but perhaps not knowingly) sending the message to each other, that they do not to have the most expensive things in life to be happy! ????


One of my uncles and aunts got married because of a bet. They got married at city hall and set up a tent in my grandmother's backyard and had a drop-in barbeque for the entire weekend. They moved into a tiny house and had 4 kids. They don't go on fancy vacation cruises, just camping with the kids. They have one of the longest lasting marriages in my extended family.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Hope this wind settles down when we are on the ferry next Monday, don't want to be spilling my wine.
> 
> I'm still having 'fun' with the crochet squares. I've yet to do one that turns out like the pattern!
> 
> Had great fun at singing last night, we started learning When I'm 64, the soprano party is fairly straight forward, but the alto part is very complicated (glad I'm not an alto). Our singing teacher is brilliants and we were in fits of laughter. In the end the altos refused to look at us, said we were putting them off. They did not like my suggestion for a song - Joyce Grenfells Stately as two galleons! Can't think why. If you don't know it, it's worth having a look at on Youtube.
> 
> Off to the shops to get some playpeople for the little ones in France. |It is gk1s birthday the day we travel and we have got him some lego.
> 
> Rebecca, love the shawl. Barny glad you are getting your fence fixed. Catch you all later. xxx


So what if they don't look like the pattern. Do you like the look that they have? Go for it as is.

Singing sounds like fun.

Sounds like you are almost ready for the holiday travels.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, Went up the family's. They go away a week this weekend and they are packing allready.....You'd think they were going for a month.!! then when they come home we are coming down South to Purples.....


I bet you are counting the days.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm London! Had the gks all yesterday so I was too tired to comment on here last night, sorry!! We went to see the new Ice Age film, it was as funny as ever and everything that went wrong was all Scrat's fault, of course - and he didn't get the acorn again!!
> 
> Going to a nearby town that has a bit of a market on Thursdays, I hear they have a new fabric shop.....!!!
> 
> I have almost finished the multi-coloured stripey hoodie I have been knitting for Liv, just the button bands to do and attach the hood. Tried it on her yesterday and it fits, yay!!! Jake says he doesn't need another hoodie, thank you grandma, so I have no idea what I shall bee knitting next - that's a bit scary!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxx(((((((0)))))))


Can you have Jake browse through the patterns on Ravelry to find something that he likes?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My car is white and I keep thinking pricey bakery truck i found out the headlights dim when on a dark stretch of road and lighten when a car approaches. The manager said if I came back later he would show me how the car parks itself. What does that mean? Either he thinks I'm dumb or he wants to take me parking I told him I'd take his word for it and I will never use that feature like I've never used cruise control. I did get an answer to my prayer for help with the darkening interior mirror. Manager said nothing he can do since other features are connected to that. But a fellow I met at my meeting told me they make mirrors that clip over the one in the car. I bought one. It is about an inch bigger on either side and seems to stop the darkening. I will see if it helps changing lanes in the dark.
> I knit six rows on the baby sleeves I'm doing simultaneously and I had not changed to pink so had to remove and start again. Boo hoo. Lady gave me needles with crochet tip. Want to figure out their purpose. And a bunch of nice old mag azines. Have plans tomorrow but then I'm set for fun. I bought a quilt pattern with garden appliqué parts which I lovvve. I managed to work 2 hours to improve my living room and it looks worse. I put together a 6 shelf which wouldn't fit in my bathroom so I removed the mid two shelves and it fits, then I bought another of the same shelves and will use the 2 extra shelves to make it 8 shelves high which should help with kitchen storage since my kitchen is smallish.cant stay awake so I will stop ...need to get up at 9 am and it is 1:40 now. Night night!


It sounds like you are making progress slowly with the new car.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Hello my lovely ladies, I am a very weary crafter who returned home a whole day early from my retreat. My mind had a great learning experience, with the three workshops that I attended, but my body didn't like it at all; due to the complete lack of heat in the bedrooms; and the fact that the doors to our rooms couldn't be locked - that made me more than a little stressed! *ヾ(*ΦωΦ)ﾉ  ฅ(*°ω°*ฅ)**

Then as if the weather being too cold, even for brass monkeys; there was snow on the top of Mt Remarkable, and the retreat was at the base of it ............. but because i am not about to climb even a largish hill, I still haven't seen snow!!! I am very disappointed in my physical abilities now, but I don't think I will ever be able to coerce my body to work with me to get myself "Hillclimber" ready again! *(ಥ_ಥ)(ಥ﹏ಥ)* 
I also ended up with severe pain in my back and right arm, I still don't know what is going on with my arm even though I have had don't know. I had a bit of a problem taking all of my spinning, and knitting paraphernalia, back to my room so that I could re-pack everything neatly (for ease of transferring my gear from the room, to my car!)

When DH took me to the retreat, I said that I was only going to buy 2 books, to help me with learning some different techniques in spinning, so that I can make different yarns, and also to help me learn how to spin the shorter animal Fibres that I have in my freezer. I actually bought the books I wanted, some very pretty rovings, and some variegated silk hankies, which I am hoping to give me enough silk yarn to make myself a summer to out of. I haven't taken photos of the items I purchased, yet; but I am hoping to do that after I have had some sleep - sometime tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I hope your new mirror cures the issue with the green dots of light. You will have to tell the manager so he can suggest it to others as there are many people that do not like it. I think what you have maybe an afghan hook used to do tunisian crochet.


jollypolly said:


> My car is white and I keep thinking pricey bakery truck i found out the headlights dim when on a dark stretch of road and lighten when a car approaches. The manager said if I came back later he would show me how the car parks itself. What does that mean? Either he thinks I'm dumb or he wants to take me parking I told him I'd take his word for it and I will never use that feature like I've never used cruise control. I did get an answer to my prayer for help with the darkening interior mirror. Manager said nothing he can do since other features are connected to that. But a fellow I met at my meeting told me they make mirrors that clip over the one in the car. I bought one. It is about an inch bigger on either side and seems to stop the darkening. I will see if it helps changing lanes in the dark.
> I knit six rows on the baby sleeves I'm doing simultaneously and I had not changed to pink so had to remove and start again. Boo hoo. Lady gave me needles with crochet tip. Want to figure out their purpose. And a bunch of nice old mag azines. Have plans tomorrow but then I'm set for fun. I bought a quilt pattern with garden appliqué parts which I lovvve. I managed to work 2 hours to improve my living room and it looks worse. I put together a 6 shelf which wouldn't fit in my bathroom so I removed the mid two shelves and it fits, then I bought another of the same shelves and will use the 2 extra shelves to make it 8 shelves high which should help with kitchen storage since my kitchen is smallish.cant stay awake so I will stop ...need to get up at 9 am and it is 1:40 now. Night night!


----------



## jinx

Just wondering how far away Purple is from you. It is always a great time to when knitting buddies have a meet up.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, Went up the family's. They go away a week this weekend and they are packing allready.....You'd think they were going for a month.!! then when they come home we are coming down South to Purples.....


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Somebody is really ticking me off (which as you all know is really hard to do) they got in my mail box and destroyed my Knit picks magazine and who knows if they took anything........getting tired of it...


Hi Binky, is it possible arrange to rent mail box for a while, at a nearby Post Office , at least with one of those, you would know that you would be getting ALL of your mail and in good condition.
ლ(´ڡ`ლ) (´・ω・)っ由 (°ロ°)☝


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Hope this wind settles down when we are on the ferry next Monday, don't want to be spilling my wine.
> 
> I'm still having 'fun' with the crochet squares. I've yet to do one that turns out like the pattern!
> 
> Had great fun at singing last night, we started learning When I'm 64, the soprano party is fairly straight forward, but the alto part is very complicated (glad I'm not an alto). Our singing teacher is brilliants and we were in fits of laughter. In the end the altos refused to look at us, said we were putting them off. They did not like my suggestion for a song - Joyce Grenfells Stately as two galleons! Can't think why. If you don't know it, it's worth having a look at on Youtube.
> 
> Off to the shops to get some playpeople for the little ones in France. |It is gk1s birthday the day we travel and we have got him some lego.
> 
> Rebecca, love the shawl. Barny glad you are getting your fence fixed. Catch you all later. xxx







I'd certainly pay to watch/listen to your group singing this one!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Just wondering how far away Purple is from you. It is always a great time to when knitting buddies have a meet up.


Jinx.. we live about 250 ish miles away from Purple.


----------



## jinx

Glad you are having fun with the squares. I would not be having a good time if more than one or two did not work out correctly. Lego's are a perfect gift. They can play with them for years and they do not break. This is how Great Grand and I use/play with her Lego's. She loves math and this makes learning fun. https://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/lego-genius?utm_term=.ysq0aANQKV&crlt.pid=camp.muCwdfdzM1Oh#.asJyN9nO1z 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny an d windy Surrey. Hope this wind settles down when we are on the ferry next Monday, don't want to be spilling my wine.
> 
> I'm still having 'fun' with the crochet squares. I've yet to do one that turns out like the pattern!
> 
> Had great fun at singing last night, we started learning When I'm 64, the soprano party is fairly straight forward, but the alto part is very complicated (glad I'm not an alto). Our singing teacher is brilliants and we were in fits of laughter. In the end the altos refused to look at us, said we were putting them off. They did not like my suggestion for a song - Joyce Grenfells Stately as two galleons! Can't think why. If you don't know it, it's worth having a look at on Youtube.
> 
> Off to the shops to get some playpeople for the little ones in France. |It is gk1s birthday the day we travel and we have got him some lego.
> 
> Rebecca, love the shawl. Barny glad you are getting your fence fixed. Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## jinx

That is a good thought. I think more people are comfortable attending a modestly priced wedding than a costly one. The idea of inviting people to your party is for them to have fun, right?


Xiang said:


> I honestly think that when people have less expensive weddings, they are actually (but perhaps not knowingly) sending the message to each other, that they do not to have the most expensive things in life to be happy! ????


----------



## jinx

Welcome home. It sounds like some parts of your retreat were fun and others not so much. Remember the good parts and forget the rest. I am looking forward to pictures of your new treasures.


Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I am a very weary crafter who returned home a whole day early from my retreat. My mind had a great learning experience, with the three workshops that I attended, but my body didn't like it at all; due to the complete lack of heat in the bedrooms; and the fact that the doors to our rooms couldn't be locked - that made me more than a little stressed! *ヾ(*ΦωΦ)ﾉ  ฅ(*°ω°*ฅ)**
> 
> Then as if the weather being too cold, even for brass monkeys; there was snow on the top of Mt Remarkable, and the retreat was at the base of it ............. but because i am not about to climb even a largish hill, I still haven't seen snow!!! I am very disappointed in my physical abilities now, but I don't think I will ever be able to coerce my body to work with me to get myself "Hillclimber" ready again! *(ಥ_ಥ)(ಥ﹏ಥ)*
> I also ended up with severe pain in my back and right arm, I still don't know what is going on with my arm even though I have had don't know. I had a bit of a problem taking all of my spinning, and knitting paraphernalia, back to my room so that I could re-pack everything neatly (for ease of transferring my gear from the room, to my car!)
> 
> When DH took me to the retreat, I said that I was only going to buy 2 books, to help me with learning some different techniques in spinning, so that I can make different yarns, and also to help me learn how to spin the shorter animal Fibres that I have in my freezer. I actually bought the books I wanted, some very pretty rovings, and some variegated silk hankies, which I am hoping to give me enough silk yarn to make myself a summer to out of. I haven't taken photos of the items I purchased, yet; but I am hoping to do that after I have had some sleep - sometime tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Hope this wind settles down when we are on the ferry next Monday, don't want to be spilling my wine.
> 
> I'm still having 'fun' with the crochet squares. I've yet to do one that turns out like the pattern!
> 
> Had great fun at singing last night, we started learning When I'm 64, the soprano party is fairly straight forward, but the alto part is very complicated (glad I'm not an alto). Our singing teacher is brilliants and we were in fits of laughter. In the end the altos refused to look at us, said we were putting them off. They did not like my suggestion for a song - Joyce Grenfells Stately as two galleons! Can't think why. If you don't know it, it's worth having a look at on Youtube.
> 
> Off to the shops to get some playpeople for the little ones in France. |It is gk1s birthday the day we travel and we have got him some lego.
> 
> Rebecca, love the shawl. Barny glad you are getting your fence fixed. Catch you all later. xxx


Would love to have heard you all singing last night, laughter or no laughter!! I might actually pick up a crochet hook and have a dabble as I won't have much knitting to do when I've finished the hoodie!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I have a gifting basket in my craft room. When I do not have a project I work on something just for fun and put it in the basket. Family and friends visit the basket when they visit and amazingly the basket never gets full. 


London Girl said:


> Would love to have heard you all singing last night, laughter or no laughter!! I might actually pick up a crochet hook and have a dabble as I won't have much knitting to do when I've finished the hoodie!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Hot and humid continues.
> The security guys at work have hobbled my laptop and I can't dial into work. There were a couple complaints about this yesterday, now I'm complaining too. I can't do standby if I can't dial in. I'm taking the laptop into work to see what's up. (And maybe throw it at one of them.)


Well make sure you don't miss!! Hope they can put tings back the way they were and start to mind their own business!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can you have Jake browse through the patterns on Ravelry to find something that he likes?


He says he doesn't need _anything_!! What can you do?!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I am a very weary crafter who returned home a whole day early from my retreat. My mind had a great learning experience, with the three workshops that I attended, but my body didn't like it at all; due to the complete lack of heat in the bedrooms; and the fact that the doors to our rooms couldn't be locked - that made me more than a little stressed! *ヾ(*ΦωΦ)ﾉ  ฅ(*°ω°*ฅ)**
> 
> Then as if the weather being too cold, even for brass monkeys; there was snow on the top of Mt Remarkable, and the retreat was at the base of it ............. but because i am not about to climb even a largish hill, I still haven't seen snow!!! I am very disappointed in my physical abilities now, but I don't think I will ever be able to coerce my body to work with me to get myself "Hillclimber" ready again! *(ಥ_ಥ)(ಥ﹏ಥ)*
> I also ended up with severe pain in my back and right arm, I still don't know what is going on with my arm even though I have had don't know. I had a bit of a problem taking all of my spinning, and knitting paraphernalia, back to my room so that I could re-pack everything neatly (for ease of transferring my gear from the room, to my car!)
> 
> When DH took me to the retreat, I said that I was only going to buy 2 books, to help me with learning some different techniques in spinning, so that I can make different yarns, and also to help me learn how to spin the shorter animal Fibres that I have in my freezer. I actually bought the books I wanted, some very pretty rovings, and some variegated silk hankies, which I am hoping to give me enough silk yarn to make myself a summer to out of. I haven't taken photos of the items I purchased, yet; but I am hoping to do that after I have had some sleep - sometime tomorrow! xoxoxo


Well it sounds like you had a good time, in spite of a few problems, don't let them stop you doing something like that again, just choose somewhere warmer and more secure!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Just wondering how far away Purple is from you. It is always a great time to when knitting buddies have a meet up.


Hi jinx, according to Google map, it's about 280 miles, nit far by USA standards but more or less one end of the country to the other!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clOdyzP9fcw
> 
> I'd certainly pay to watch/listen to your group singing this one!


Thanks for that Rookie, really enjoyed it. I loved Joyce Grenfell and had forgotten how entertaining she was!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have a gifting basket in my craft room. When I do not have a project I work on something just for fun and put it in the basket. Family and friends visit the basket when they visit and amazingly the basket never gets full.


THat's a good idea and if nobody wants them the charity shop would benefit!!


----------



## jinx

I guess I knew your country was smaller. Never knew how small. Mr. Google says U.S. is 2,680 miles wide and 1,582 long. I learned something new today, that completes my day. Being bigger or smaller does not make one better or worse than the other. ;^)


London Girl said:


> Hi jinx, according to Google map, it's about 280 miles, nit far by USA standards but more or less one end of the country to the other!!


----------



## jinx

Exactly right again. I started the basket because I made somethings I did not love. My niece saw it and loved it and she took it home. Her sister came over to claim the matching item in the basket. Right now I have 6 or 7 or 8 pair of slippers, a baby sweater, a prayer shawl etc. I always have a dishcloth or two as I make cloths to try out new patterns before investing a lot of time and money in a new project. I believe they will disappear as it gets colder. If not I donate them.


London Girl said:


> THat's a good idea and if nobody wants them the charity shop would benefit!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have a gifting basket in my craft room. When I do not have a project I work on something just for fun and put it in the basket. Family and friends visit the basket when they visit and amazingly the basket never gets full.


I seem to have boxes full of what could be gifts, just not go anyone to give them to. :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I guess I knew your country was smaller. Never knew how small. Mr. Google says U.S. is 2,680 miles wide and 1,582 long. I learned something new today, that completes my day. Being bigger or smaller does not make one better or worse than the other. ;^)


Quite right, we both have our good and bad points!! I thought this was interesting too:
http://www.travelersdigest.com/7348-how-big-is-the-united-kingdom-in-comparison-to-the-united-states-germany-japan/


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I seem to have boxes full of what could be gifts, just not go anyone to give them to. :sm09:


You and I may need to link arms and trot to the charity shop!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the visual.


London Girl said:


> Quite right, we both have our good and bad points!! I thought this was interesting too:
> http://www.travelersdigest.com/7348-how-big-is-the-united-kingdom-in-comparison-to-the-united-states-germany-japan/


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well it sounds like you had a good time, in spite of a few problems, don't let them stop you doing something like that again, just choose somewhere warmer and more secure!!!


Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my friends. We havent been anywhere today and I havent done an awful lot either. The staff came tonight and my upstairs is sparkling. worth every penny. I look at it this way. Some ladies have their hair done every week but I would rather have a "dusting fairy"....Thats what she calls herself. Talking about hair...I'm getting mine cut in the morning at 9.30am. So I shall have to set the alarm.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> He says he doesn't need _anything_!! What can you do?!!


Sounds like he's getting older....You hang onto him because they change so quickly at Senior school. It might not be "cool" to wear home knits. Not that your knitting isnt cool...hahaha. I'm digging a hole here for myself arent I?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sounds like he's getting older....You hang onto him because they change so quickly at Senior school. It might not be "cool" to where home knits. Not that your knitting isnt cool...hahaha. I'm digging a hole here for myself arent I?


It's ok honey, I know exactly what you mean! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You and I may need to link arms and trot to the charity shop!! xxx


I'll link arms with you anytime. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Sounds like he's getting older....You hang onto him because they change so quickly at Senior school. It might not be "cool" to where home knits. Not that your knitting isnt cool...hahaha. I'm digging a hole here for myself arent I?


Yep. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, Went up the family's. They go away a week this weekend and they are packing allready.....You'd think they were going for a month.!! then when they come home we are coming down South to Purples.....


Hoorah!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I hope your new mirror cures the issue with the green dots of light. You will have to tell the manager so he can suggest it to others as there are many people that do not like it. I think what you have maybe an afghan hook used to do tunisian crochet.


That's what I was going to say, YouTube has lots of videos search double ended crochet hook.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Hi Binky, is it possible arrange to rent mail box for a while, at a nearby Post Office , at least with one of those, you would know that you would be getting ALL of your mail and in good condition.
> ლ(´ڡ`ლ) (´・ω・)っ由 (°ロ°)☝


Our post office is about 8 miles one way and I just hate the idea of having to go to that expense because somebody wants to be mean! Might have to though!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Lovely news bulletin Polly, you are sounding more upbeat, which I love to see - and you make me laugh!! xxx


I do feel a bit better and I'm glad to know I brought you laughter. My dear friend said I should not use the fancy car things, just stick to driving it and later try some fancy things a few at a time. I tried using the gps to get to a quilt fabric store but it was taking me thru streets where there has been gun fire so I went on the highway and it started a new route which I figured half way thru was taking me back to the original bad streets. So I decided to go to the restaurant to meet my friends for dinner. The new mirror helps but the outside one is still dark. I'm going to see if I can get another mirror for there too. I'm going to try to catch up here before I fall asleep.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm London! Had the gks all yesterday so I was too tired to comment on here last night, sorry!! We went to see the new Ice Age film, it was as funny as ever and everything that went wrong was all Scrat's fault, of course - and he didn't get the acorn again!!
> 
> Going to a nearby town that has a bit of a market on Thursdays, I hear they have a new fabric shop.....!!!
> 
> I have almost finished the multi-coloured stripey hoodie I have been knitting for Liv, just the button bands to do and attach the hood. Tried it on her yesterday and it fits, yay!!! Jake says he doesn't need another hoodie, thank you grandma, so I have no idea what I shall bee knitting next - that's a bit scary!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxx(((((((0)))))))


Those pillows that look like animals are cute.most kids like them


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you are making progress slowly with the new car.


They won't take it back...I asked. So I'm giving it my best shot. I came out of Walmart today and there were 4 cars just like mine. Lucky I remembered the license plate. Funny is it starts with JLY which sounds like jolly.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I hope your new mirror cures the issue with the green dots of light. You will have to tell the manager so he can suggest it to others as there are many people that do not like it. I think what you have maybe an afghan hook used to do tunisian crochet.


I've wanted to learn Tunisian when I'm calmer. I thought the same about telling the manager about the interior mirror. I'm going to see if there is another mirror for the right side outside mirror. It still is dark. I tried turning on the interior right side light and I think thr brightness might have brightened the outside mirror. Not sure until I try again when im rested. Thank you and the others for your encouragement. I needa,shoulder to lean on right now. Well always actually


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Quite right, we both have our good and bad points!! I thought this was interesting too:
> http://www.travelersdigest.com/7348-how-big-is-the-united-kingdom-in-comparison-to-the-united-states-germany-japan/


Wow that is interesting no wonder you can see so much!

The furthest North I have been is Chicago or is Pennsylvania farther......hhhhmmm not sure and South I have been to Orlando Florida and Panama City, North Carolina......and the states you cross but not really visited them....sad I know!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday June!! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday June.

Have a wonderful day xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

good morning girls. Im up before God today. Jane the hairdresser is due at 9.30am. I'm only wanting an inch off. Have a good day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll link arms with you anytime. xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Haqppy birthday June, have a really good one. luv from me xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:



> I do feel a bit better and I'm glad to know I brought you laughter. My dear friend said I should not use the fancy car things, just stick to driving it and later try some fancy things a few at a time. I tried using the gps to get to a quilt fabric store but it was taking me thru streets where there has been gun fire so I went on the highway and it started a new route which I figured half way thru was taking me back to the original bad streets. So I decided to go to the restaurant to meet my friends for dinner. The new mirror helps but the outside one is still dark. I'm going to see if I can get another mirror for there too. I'm going to try to catch up here before I fall asleep.


I agree with your friend, just drive it until your curiosity gets the better of you!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've wanted to learn Tunisian when I'm calmer. I thought the same about telling the manager about the interior mirror. I'm going to see if there is another mirror for the right side outside mirror. It still is dark. I tried turning on the interior right side light and I think thr brightness might have brightened the outside mirror. Not sure until I try again when im rested. Thank you and the others for your encouragement. I needa,shoulder to lean on right now. Well always actually


Plenty of shoulders here between us, make use of them!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


You're up early Birthday girl, anything special lined up for today?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday June!! I hope you have a fantastic day!


Thanks Lisa! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday June.
> 
> Have a wonderful day xxxxxx


Thank you dear!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Haqppy birthday June, have a really good one. luv from me xxx


Thank you sweetie!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're up early Birthday girl, anything special lined up for today?


Family coming round to take me somewhere nice for lunch and bring me lots of presents!! 
Incidentally, I am still in bed!! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Family coming round to take me somewhere nice for lunch and bring me lots of presents!!
> Incidentally, I am still in bed!! Xxx


GET UP!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
HIPPO BATHDAY TO UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs this morning to sort out things we need to take on holiday. GKs want us to take the croquet set as there is a big garden. I am just taking lots of crochet and a few clothes.

Found a wonderful French website on Pinterest on freeform crochet. Now that is definitely more my cup of tea.

Hope everyone is ok and happy Friday xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, dear June. Hope you have a great day & are suitably spoilt by the family. Huge love from me and my lot xx


----------



## LondonChris

Just popping in to send wishes to birthday girl. We are just off for the day with our eldest DD & her boys, hopefully finding somewhere nice to knit or read! Have a good day everyone, I'll call again later . Xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> GET UP!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
> HIPPO BATHDAY TO UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU XXXXXXXXXXXXX


Thank you dear and thanks also for the lovely card!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, dear June. Hope you have a great day & are suitably spoilt by the family. Huge love from me and my lot xx


Thanks Chris and thanks also for the lovely card, Kaz has a real talent! Glad the Post Office didn't let us down!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to send wishes to birthday girl. We are just off for the day with our eldest DD & her boys, hopefully finding somewhere nice to knit or read! Have a good day everyone, I'll call again later . Xxx


Have a lovely day, it's going to be hot!!!


----------



## lifeline

It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


Happy anniversary to you both!! I hope you find the nicest little pub in the world to celebrate and I wish you many, many more happy years together! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 28'C (82'F). Hot and humid with thunderstorms with high winds coming this morning. There is a Boots and Hearts concert gathering up at Barrie, north of Toronto. There are hundreds of caravans and tents there for the people staying for the weekend (remember that picture that Islander posted, very similar) They have all been warned to head to the buildings when the storm comes through, not their caravans and tents. The Barrie area has had tornadoes before.
We had a BABY opossum on our porch last night eating the cat food. Think of our furry opossum, about 6 inches long, and looking like he had stuck one of his little fingers into an electrical socket. VERY FUZZY. It was too dark to get a decent picture. After eating the cat food he climbed up and down the railing and eventually climbed down one of the bushes beside the porch. The concrete steps were too big for him.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


Have a wonderful day. I'm sure you'll find a lovely pub for your celebration.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, dear June. Hope you have a great day & are suitably spoilt by the family. Huge love from me and my lot xx


Is that what the family is supposed to do on your birthday??

Happy birthday, June. Stay cool and have lots of ice cream. And cake. ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 28'C (82'F). Hot and humid with thunderstorms with high winds coming this morning. There is a Boots and Hearts concert gathering up at Barrie, north of Toronto. There are hundreds of caravans and tents there for the people staying for the weekend (remember that picture that Islander posted, very similar) They have all been warned to head to the buildings when the storm comes through, not their caravans and tents. The Barrie area has had tornadoes before.
> We had a BABY opossum on our porch last night eating the cat food. Think of our furry opossum, about 6 inches long, and looking like he had stuck one of his little fingers into an electrical socket. VERY FUZZY. It was too dark to get a decent picture. After eating the cat food he climbed up and down the railing and eventually climbed down one of the bushes beside the porch. The concrete steps were too big for him.


Aaawwwwwww!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Is that what the family is supposed to do on your birthday??
> 
> Happy birthday, June. Stay cool and have lots of ice cream. And cake. ????


Thanks dear, I won't let you down!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs this morning to sort out things we need to take on holiday. GKs want us to take the croquet set as there is a big garden. I am just taking lots of crochet and a few clothes.
> 
> Found a wonderful French website on Pinterest on freeform crochet. Now that is definitely more my cup of tea.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Friday xxxxx


How about something like this. I made one of these years ago.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is interesting no wonder you can see so much!
> 
> The furthest North I have been is Chicago or is Pennsylvania farther......hhhhmmm not sure and South I have been to Orlando Florida and Panama City, North Carolina......and the states you cross but not really visited them....sad I know!


I added UK vs Canada.
The farthest west I've been is Iowa. I'm going to fix that, eventually. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've wanted to learn Tunisian when I'm calmer. I thought the same about telling the manager about the interior mirror. I'm going to see if there is another mirror for the right side outside mirror. It still is dark. I tried turning on the interior right side light and I think thr brightness might have brightened the outside mirror. Not sure until I try again when im rested. Thank you and the others for your encouragement. I needa,shoulder to lean on right now. Well always actually


You'll feel comfortable in this car. It's just taking time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Have a great day. I'll be sipping ice tea.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> It started raining herd around lunch time and has been fairly heavy, giving the garden a much needed soaking.


If rained most of the day on August first as well! I wonder if it rained the world over? ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sorry about your fence Barny. I hope they own up whoever it is. Somehow , I dont have much hope.


What she said! ಠ⌣ಠ ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I wish them both all the luck in the world in finding and getting the right job for them!! xxxx


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, I was thinking of something like this:


I would love to have something like that, it would be so much easier for me to use! ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> saltburn


That looks like here ATM, just without the long jetty! It has been very very here for quite a few days now!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad I only have one outdoor cat. I've spent many a night out in the dark, trying to get a cat to return home.
> I hope that the fence gets mended soon. Your other entrances don't sound as convenient.


Same from me too!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That's great! It's good to get out and knit with others. And really glad your house wasn't damaged in that fire near you. xxxooo


What she said! (͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Here is my last shawl that I blocked off the blocks, I still have three more waiting to be blocked and another waiting for me to bind off and block.


You must be a knitting machine! I don't have to do very much at all, other than my craft, and I still don't get many things finished in a good time (as far as I am concerned, anyway)! (ಥ_ಥ)


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're all learning another language, we have wool shops you have yarn shops etc. we will all be at least bi-lingual soon. :sm24:


It would be tri-lingual, if I spoke more! hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I guess I knew your country was smaller. Never knew how small. Mr. Google says U.S. is 2,680 miles wide and 1,582 long. I learned something new today, that completes my day. Being bigger or smaller does not make one better or worse than the other. ;^)


ALMOST the same size as Australia USA is slightly larger, but not by much in Geographical measurements. ((∩•́ι_•̀*∩)) ヽ(ﾟ∀ﾟ)ﾉ! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sounds like he's getting older....You hang onto him because they change so quickly at Senior school. It might not be "cool" to wear home knits. Not that your knitting isnt cool...hahaha. I'm digging a hole here for myself arent I?


Over the years, I have noticed that children who have grown up with Crafters in their families, usually begin to not want the hand made items, from about 13yo (that is girls anyway), boys might do this at a later age, but then a reversal of that might happen when the child wants their individual look, so they don't look like everyone else. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I've wanted to learn Tunisian when I'm calmer. I thought the same about telling the manager about the interior mirror. I'm going to see if there is another mirror for the right side outside mi
> rror. It still is dark. I tried turning on the interior right side light and I think thr brightness might have brightened the outside mirror. Not sure until I try again when im rested. Thank you and the others for your encouragement. I need a shoulder to lean on right now. Well always actually


Jolly there will always be plenty of shoulders here for you to lean on; whenever you feel the need for one! xoxoxo. ????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Londy and Pam, I had a great time, and even made a new friend, or two! The workshops were really good, and I leant that if I want anything made of felt, I will be getting it from another Crafter. hahahaha 
:sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Our post office is about 8 miles one way and I just hate the idea of having to go to that expense because somebody wants to be mean! Might have to though!


I know you would have reported the mail interference; but I am just checking! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> They won't take it back...I asked. So I'm giving it my best shot. I came out of Walmart today and there were 4 cars just like mine. Lucky I remembered the license plate. Funny is it starts with JLY which sounds like jolly.


Well that just proves that it was meant to be yours!! 
* ???? ☀
*???????? * *
???????????? **
????????????????
???? "Have a
* Nice weekend"


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday June!! I hope you have a fantastic day!


A very Happy Birthday to you from me, too, June! I hope you have a lovely and wonderful day today! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

GPS is great. However, it appears yours is taking you the shortest route and not the safest way. I wonder if it has a setting for alternate route. I agree with your friend. Figure out what you need to know and leave the rest alone for a bit. I hope you enjoyed your dinner with your friends.


jollypolly said:


> I do feel a bit better and I'm glad to know I brought you laughter. My dear friend said I should not use the fancy car things, just stick to driving it and later try some fancy things a few at a time. I tried using the gps to get to a quilt fabric store but it was taking me thru streets where there has been gun fire so I went on the highway and it started a new route which I figured half way thru was taking me back to the original bad streets. So I decided to go to the restaurant to meet my friends for dinner. The new mirror helps but the outside one is still dark. I'm going to see if I can get another mirror for there too. I'm going to try to catch up here before I fall asleep.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to send wishes to birthday girl. We are just off for the day with our eldest DD & her boys, hopefully finding somewhere nice to knit or read! Have a good day everyone, I'll call again later . Xxx


I hope you have a wonderful outing, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is interesting no wonder you can see so much!
> 
> The furthest North I have been is Chicago or is Pennsylvania farther......hhhhmmm not sure and South I have been to Orlando Florida and Panama City, North Carolina......and the states you cross but not really visited them....sad I know!


No, you and I face the tyranny of distance, when we holiday in our own country! (͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday June.
> 
> Have a wonderful day xxxxxx


Ditto from me also. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs this morning to sort out things we need to take on holiday. GKs want us to take the croquet set as there is a big garden. I am just taking lots of crochet and a few clothes.
> 
> Found a wonderful French website on Pinterest on freeform crochet. Now that is definitely more my cup of tea.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Friday xxxxx


We have another sunny and warm day here today, too. That's great you found a freeform crochet website. Definitely for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


Happy Anniversary. That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


Happy birthday, have a glorious day! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Have a great day. I'll be sipping ice tea.


Stay cool. I hope your weather gives you a break and cools down over the weekend. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 28'C (82'F). Hot and humid with thunderstorms with high winds coming this morning. There is a Boots and Hearts concert gathering up at Barrie, north of Toronto. There are hundreds of caravans and tents there for the people staying for the weekend (remember that picture that Islander posted, very similar) They have all been warned to head to the buildings when the storm comes through, not their caravans and tents. The Barrie area has had tornadoes before.
> We had a BABY opossum on our porch last night eating the cat food. Think of our furry opossum, about 6 inches long, and looking like he had stuck one of his little fingers into an electrical socket. VERY FUZZY. It was too dark to get a decent picture. After eating the cat food he climbed up and down the railing and eventually climbed down one of the bushes beside the porch. The concrete steps were too big for him.


That would have been so cute to see!


----------



## jinx

Sweet witty June, I send you greetings of the day American style.
Hippo Birdie Two Ewe. May you have a special memorable day filled with sunshine and laughter.


----------



## jinx

Hope your have a pleasant special day with you hubby. Ever wonder where the years have gone since your were first wed?


lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Well I have now caught up on everything, so I am now going to do a bit of knitting before I go to bed! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Remember knitting is not a race. Makes no matter how quickly you finish your project. My project is different. It needs to be done for a wedding. I took an hour to figure out if I did 6 repeats a day I would be done in time. This is day 3 and I am 7 pattern rows behind. I should have used the time to knit instead of doing the math.


Xiang said:


> You must be a knitting machine! I don't have to do very much at all, other than my craft, and I still don't get many things finished in a good time (as far as I am concerned, anyway)! (ಥ_ಥ)


----------



## jinx

Lesson for today is: 
Australia population 232,766,711 Area 2,967,893
U.S.A. population 313,232,044 Area 3,718,691
U.K. population 62,689,362 Area 94,525
We have more people and would love to send some to you so the population was equal. There is one in particular I would like to send, 
but I do not want to get political. 


Xiang said:


> ALMOST the same size as Australia USA is slightly larger, but not by much in Geographical measurements. ((∩•́ι_•̀*∩)) ヽ(ﾟ∀ﾟ)ﾉ! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jinx

Felting is fun. Don't let the workshop scare you off. I have only done it once and had a great time seeing the "masterpiece" take shape in the washer.


Xiang said:


> Thanks Londy and Pam, I had a great time, and even made a new friend, or two! The workshops were really good, and I leant that if I want anything made of felt, I will be getting it from another Crafter. hahahaha
> :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I have been to Whitby a couple of years ago. The photo which Susan has posted is where we stopped when we drove down to meet our lovely Susan & her DH for dinner. What a beautiful part of the world they live in! I would love to see you anytime. X


it will happen. Things are up in the air ATM with the boys: They have so much on this year! I was told at lunchtime that they are staying overnight tonight - I still don't know how long for. What days do you work?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, Went up the family's. They go away a week this weekend and they are packing allready.....You'd think they were going for a month.!! then when they come home we are coming down South to Purples.....


Yea!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Ive had my hair cut. about 3" off it. It was getting too long. We then went out and had tea and cake (im never going to be thin), then went up to Stokesly for some cheese at the market. Londy I hope youve had a wonderful day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Jinx.. we live about 250 ish miles away from Purple.


I may need to remind you both that, to an American 250 miles is a short hop and to a Brit 250 years is almost yesterday.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my Saxy...I hope I'll be seeing YOU in a few weeks???????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Haqppy birthday June, have a really good one. luv from me xxx


and from me. I know you'll have fun because you always do, but I hope you do today especially.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


Happy anniversary! I hope the lunch is all you could hope for!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> How about something like this. I made one of these years ago.


Now I like that!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello my Saxy...I hope I'll be seeing YOU in a few weeks???????


You bet. You aren't getting away without seeing me.


----------



## SaxonLady

I spent yesterday at the Imperial War Museum in London. I need at least another day there. I cannot believe that I have never been there before. Unfortunately they have shops on every floor, and the one on floor 2 sells nothing but books. Books are worse than yarn as far as i am concerned. I only came back with 4 though. Very circumspect! It was a lovely day out on a coach trip with 8 of my army girls.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Happy anniversary to you both!! I hope you find the nicest little pub in the world to celebrate and I wish you many, many more happy years together! xxxxx


Thank you, we had a lovely lunch. Hope your birthday celebrations have been as good x


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Have a wonderful day. I'm sure you'll find a lovely pub for your celebration.


Thank you, we did


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> You must be a knitting machine! I don't have to do very much at all, other than my craft, and I still don't get many things finished in a good time (as far as I am concerned, anyway)! (ಥ_ಥ)


Some of these have been waiting a year or two :sm12:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary. That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day! xxxooo


It really was


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I may need to remind you both that, to an American 250 miles is a short hop and to a Brit 250 years is almost yesterday.


Love that quote. :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hope your have a pleasant special day with you hubby. Ever wonder where the years have gone since your were first wed?


We did discuss it over coffee and cake. It is 27 years today and our youngest turns 18 this weekend also... can hardly believe it


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Happy anniversary! I hope the lunch is all you could hope for!


Thank you. And lunch was more than enough, I left some!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hi Binky, is it possible arrange to rent mail box for a while, at a nearby Post Office , at least with one of those, you would know that you would be getting ALL of your mail and in good condition.
> ლ(´ڡ`ლ) (´・ω・)っ由 (°ロ°)☝


That is so wrong! Did your mailbox have a lock? Some lock and you need a key to open it. Here it is a crime to steal mail ..maybe the post office can help get police to look into it. Or maybe they won't care. Could the mailman drop mail in a door slot you could install? Then it would be in your home. I have a storm door and the mailman comes done a long driveway with small packages he puts between the storm door and wood door. Bigger boxes he puts on the step which leaves them open to view from the street but I don't order much and he will ring the bell when he leaves things so if I'm home I go right out. I hope they find who did it. I'd guess a woman because knit magazines wouldn't appeal to most men? Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday June! Wish I could get you Fish and Chips to celebrate! love and hugs xoxo Trish


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


Happy Anniversary! Hope you enjoy your day with DH!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> We did discuss it over coffee and cake. It is 27 years today and our youngest turns 18 this weekend also... can hardly believe it


It sounds like you have a lovely day, wishing you both many more!


----------



## Islander

Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a grand time. Nice to see them in person instead of on a screen.


Islander said:


> Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I spent yesterday at the Imperial War Museum in London. I need at least another day there. I cannot believe that I have never been there before. Unfortunately they have shops on every floor, and the one on floor 2 sells nothing but books. Books are worse than yarn as far as i am concerned. I only came back with 4 though. Very circumspect! It was a lovely day out on a coach trip with 8 of my army girls.


Mr. Ric really enjoyed the Imperial War Museum, which he went to while we ladies were out having our fun in London. He went to another museum that day, too. I think it was the Royal Air Museum. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Love that quote. :sm24:


Me, too. It's so true!!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


Beautiful photo and so glad you have been having a great time with her! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Happy Anniversary! Hope you enjoy your day with DH!


It's a lovely day thanks


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> It sounds like you have a lovely day, wishing you both many more!


Many thanks x


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


Lots of fun. And your DD looks so like you :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


Lovely girl and sounds like a lovely day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well you all seem to have had wonderful days out, glad you all enjoyed yourself. We've actually had some sunshine today which is a lovely change. Went to the audiologist and shopping this morning but it was too early to go out for dinner so came home and had leftovers. I'm into egg cosies at the moment, the only trouble is I haven't got any egg cups to put them on for the village show, but I'm not going to buy some for one day. Are we all going to stay up and watch the opening ceremony of the olympics? It starts at 11.40 pm here's one who is not staying up. Back to my cosies, see you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening as the sun is setting over Surrey. Firstly, Happy Anniversary Rebecca and Nathan, may you have many many more. xxxxxx

Went to DDs this morning to sort out final arrangements for our holiday. All sorted and we are taking the croquet set. GS2 is still coughing from his bronchitis and finishes his antibiotics tomorrow, just hope they have worked.

Picked up fish and chips for lunch on the way home from DDs. Resorted my crochet bag for holiday, have now ditched the granny squares and am now taking some yarn to do freeform with. That way I don't have to worry about following a pattern, I can just let it happen.

Barny I don;t think we will be watching the opening ceremony. Hightlights are on in the morning and will probably watch that.

Trish your DD is beautiful. xx

Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. xx


----------



## linkan

Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


----------



## linkan

Thank God he wasn't hurt, just some internal bruises and a tiny scratch on his shoulder. .. 
Love you all, talk to you again soon
XOXOXO


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
> Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


Wow, he was lucky seeing that you are left hand drive in theUS.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
> Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


Oh my gosh, Angela, that is awful and I'm so thankful for all of you that he's okay. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It looks awful. Could have caused a lot of injury.


linkan said:


> Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
> Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
> Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


Oh my, sure am glad that the's okay, but I'll bet he's having nightmares about what could have been...you, too! Very scary.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely ladies, I am a very weary crafter who returned home a whole day early from my retreat. My mind had a great learning experience, with the three workshops that I attended, but my body didn't like it at all; due to the complete lack of heat in the bedrooms; and the fact that the doors to our rooms couldn't be locked - that made me more than a little stressed! *ヾ(*ΦωΦ)ﾉ  ฅ(*°ω°*ฅ)**
> 
> Then as if the weather being too cold, even for brass monkeys; there was snow on the top of Mt Remarkable, and the retreat was at the base of it ............. but because i am not about to climb even a largish hill, I still haven't seen snow!!! I am very disappointed in my physical abilities now, but I don't think I will ever be able to coerce my body to work with me to get myself "Hillclimber" ready again! *(ಥ_ಥ)(ಥ﹏ಥ)*
> I also ended up with severe pain in my back and right arm, I still don't know what is going on with my arm even though I have had don't know. I had a bit of a problem taking all of my spinning, and knitting paraphernalia, back to my room so that I could re-pack everything neatly (for ease of transferring my gear from the room, to my car!)
> 
> When DH took me to the retreat, I said that I was only going to buy 2 books, to help me with learning some different techniques in spinning, so that I can make different yarns, and also to help me learn how to spin the shorter animal Fibres that I have in my freezer. I actually bought the books I wanted, some very pretty rovings, and some variegated silk hankies, which I am hoping to give me enough silk yarn to make myself a summer to out of. I haven't taken photos of the items I purchased, yet; but I am hoping to do that after I have had some sleep - sometime tomorrow! xoxoxo


I am glad you found the books and had a nice retreat. I am at this moment watching on tv the Olympic groups entering in parade. I so admire anyone with physical abilities. I've never had any. And I admire your ability to do spinning. I love the look and feel of yarn.
Can you believe my dog is licking a cup that held grapefruit? I'm surprised.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I have a gifting basket in my craft room. When I do not have a project I work on something just for fun and put it in the basket. Family and friends visit the basket when they visit and amazingly the basket never gets full.


What a nice generous idea!!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> He says he doesn't need _anything_!! What can you do?!!


Wait til he grows a bit and realizes what he is missing.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was going to say, YouTube has lots of videos search double ended crochet hook.


Every time I try to see a YouTube video i press the triangle and it goes black and says error! Grrr. These have a crochet tip but an end like on a knitting needle where the size of the knitting needle would be. 
The mirror in my car is soooo much better. The outside mirror not so good but better. I'm going to see what I can put on it to help but today I had no time. My hot water seems ok now. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday June!! I hope you have a fantastic day!


Happy Birthday? have fun.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Plenty of shoulders here between us, make use of them!!


Not just saying ....but you all are the best!!! I'm getting through these rough times due to your kindness. I don't feel so alone. If I ever traveled I'd be meeting you all one by one.
Coukd you who quilt tell me how to tell the side of wax paper to put quilt pattern on. They both look the same. Using Cut- rite.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> GET UP!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
> HIPPO BATHDAY TO UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU XXXXXXXXXXXXX


You sing so well!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> You'll feel comfortable in this car. It's just taking time.


I was comfortable driving out of the lot but going over our bridge was a bit scary since the car seems wider than my last. But the darn dark mirrors threw me and when the lights dimmed by themselves it was spooky! Thank you for the encouragement. He said it parks itself. Not in my lifetime!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Same from me too!


We had the sweetest story for the second graders about a child finds a cat at her door and they give it a home but it goes out every night. At the end they find it has a second home where it goes every night and leaves every morning.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Over the years, I have noticed that children who have grown up with Crafters in their families, usually begin to not want the hand made items, from about 13yo (that is girls anyway), boys might do this at a later age, but then a reversal of that might happen when the child wants their individual look, so they don't look like everyone else. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I think the new patterns are so chic young people would want them more than my age group. I saw one where there were eyes at the breast area and red lips at the belly...a dress! I'd wear it if I were younger and thinner. Boys have those skull and spooky stuff in the patterns. Or Pokemon designs or comic book elements. How coukd a kid pass on that?


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> GPS is great. However, it appears yours is taking you the shortest route and not the safest way. I wonder if it has a setting for alternate route. I agree with your friend. Figure out what you need to know and leave the rest alone for a bit. I hope you enjoyed your dinner with your friends.


Dinner was nice..Applebee's. The lady from Florida has such a sense of humor and loves to tell her tales, I think a couple of the group felt she monopolized the chat but she only is here for two weeks so I'm glad to give her the floor. After we went to Duncan Donuts and chatted more. They keep it a bit too cold. We haven't been to a movie in a long while..nothing we like to see.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> If rained most of the day on August first as well! I wonder if it rained the world over? ????????


I think it rained here on the first.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


She is very pretty! And I would have had the BLT's also seafood is not my thing!


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Every time I try to see a YouTube video i press the triangle and it goes black and says error! Grrr. These have a crochet tip but an end like on a knitting needle where the size of the knitting needle would be.
> The mirror in my car is soooo much better. The outside mirror not so good but better. I'm going to see what I can put on it to help but today I had no time. My hot water seems ok now. Crossing my fingers.


That is definitely a Tunisian or afghan hook, I am using one to make the ladybug afghan!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from, at the moment, a sunny Wales although there seem to be a lot of black clouds around. Been busy in the kitchen but have got dinner sorted and done the veg for tomorrow. Dug up my potatoes before the slugs got to them, the are having a great time in my veg patch at the moment. Got about 2-3 lbs. so will get a couple of meals out of them. I've got about 3 ripe tomatoes but they really need a lot more sun. Now having a sit down and catch up. See you all later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning Girls. Im making no plans for today. Its sunny and I need some rest. I'll wash the bedding and hope it stays dry. The family are out all day. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, lovely clear blue skies and temperature set to rise today. My friend who is cat sitting is coming to lunch today.

Watched some of the opening Olympic ceremony on tv last night ad this morning. Clever projection of pictures onto the arena, glad to see that they haven't gone over the top with vast sets. All very colourful.

Found some more lovely freeform crochet ideas on Pinterest, going to print off a couple of pictures for ideas.

Have a great day, catch you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> It really was


Happy anniversary for yesterday lifeline. Glad you had a great day, Have another one today!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thank God he wasn't hurt, just some internal bruises and a tiny scratch on his shoulder. ..
> Love you all, talk to you again soon
> XOXOXO


Amen to that Ange, an angel on his shoulder that day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

I'm so far behind on here but plan to work on it ASAP but just wanted to say again, thank you for all the birthday wishes and cards! I had a lovely day with the family and even the weather was kind!! Lots of love to you all, dear friends! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
> Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


That looks bad, so glad he walked away. Enjoy sewing circle xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Over the years, I have noticed that children who have grown up with Crafters in their families, usually begin to not want the hand made items, from about 13yo (that is girls anyway), boys might do this at a later age, but then a reversal of that might happen when the child wants their individual look, so they don't look like everyone else. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Let's hope so anyway or I shall be knitting myself toaster covers and bed socks!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sweet witty June, I send you greetings of the day American style.
> Hippo Birdie Two Ewe. May you have a special memorable day filled with sunshine and laughter.


Thank you dear, it was a lovely day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Remember knitting is not a race. Makes no matter how quickly you finish your project. My project is different. It needs to be done for a wedding. I took an hour to figure out if I did 6 repeats a day I would be done in time. This is day 3 and I am 7 pattern rows behind. I should have used the time to knit instead of doing the math.


Hehe! Hope you can catch up without losing sleep!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Lesson for today is:
> Australia population 232,766,711 Area 2,967,893
> U.S.A. population 313,232,044 Area 3,718,691
> U.K. population 62,689,362 Area 94,525
> We have more people and would love to send some to you so the population was equal. There is one in particular I would like to send,
> but I do not want to get political.


Well it looks like we have a lot more folks to the square whatever than either of you and there are _plenty_ here we would be happy to ship over and I'll pay the shipping cost!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive had my hair cut. about 3" off it. It was getting too long. We then went out and had tea and cake (im never going to be thin), then went up to Stokesly for some cheese at the market. Londy I hope youve had a wonderful day.


Yes thanks Susan, it was a lovely day. Nobody wants you to be thin, love, and life is too short to not eat cake!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday June! Wish I could get you Fish and Chips to celebrate! love and hugs xoxo Trish


Haha, I had pan-fried duck breast in an orange and cointreau sauce with dauphinoise potatoes, cauliflower, carrots and peas followed by chocolate honeycomb sundae all accompanied by some very nice Rosé!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


Beautifull!! My DD would do the same!! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you all seem to have had wonderful days out, glad you all enjoyed yourself. We've actually had some sunshine today which is a lovely change. Went to the audiologist and shopping this morning but it was too early to go out for dinner so came home and had leftovers. I'm into egg cosies at the moment, the only trouble is I haven't got any egg cups to put them on for the village show, but I'm not going to buy some for one day. Are we all going to stay up and watch the opening ceremony of the olympics? It starts at 11.40 pm here's one who is not staying up. Back to my cosies, see you later. xxx


We recorded the opening of the Olympics, will watch it tonight. How is your eye now dear?


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Not just saying ....but you all are the best!!! I'm getting through these rough times due to your kindness. I don't feel so alone. If I ever traveled I'd be meeting you all one by one.
> Coukd you who quilt tell me how to tell the side of wax paper to put quilt pattern on. They both look the same. Using Cut- rite.


I quilt a bit and have some wax paper somewhere but can't remember what I used it for, sorry love!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> We had the sweetest story for the second graders about a child finds a cat at her door and they give it a home but it goes out every night. At the end they find it has a second home where it goes every night and leaves every morning.


I had a friend with a husband like that!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I think the new patterns are so chic young people would want them more than my age group. I saw one where there were eyes at the breast area and red lips at the belly...a dress! I'd wear it if I were younger and thinner. Boys have those skull and spooky stuff in the patterns. Or Pokemon designs or comic book elements. How coukd a kid pass on that?


I know, right?! I may just make something anyway and he can decide whether he wants to wear it or not!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes thanks Susan, it was a lovely day. Nobody wants you to be thin, love, and life is too short to not eat cake!! xxxx


I completely agree! xxxooo

I'm off to meet a friend for an early coffee this morning and then home again for a couple of hours before heading off to a yarn shop to participate in a knit-along that begins today. I'm really enjoying this yarn shop - it's the same one where I'm doing a crochet-along where we're making a Tunisian shawl. I'm actually getting quite comfortable doing the Tunisian stitches. Nice group of people doing that one and I'm sure there will be again today doing the knit-along.

I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Haha, I had pan-fried duck breast in an orange and cointreau sauce with dauphinoise potatoes, cauliflower, carrots and peas followed by chocolate honeycomb sundae all accompanied by some very nice Rosé!!!


Yum!!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree! xxxooo
> 
> I'm off to meet a friend for an early coffee this morning and then home again for a couple of hours before heading off to a yarn shop to participate in a knit-along that begins today. I'm really enjoying this yarn shop - it's the same one where I'm doing a crochet-along where we're making a Tunisian shawl. I'm actually getting quite comfortable doing the Tunisian stitches. Nice group of people doing that one and I'm sure there will be again today doing the knit-along.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


That sounds lovely, wish we had those kind of yarn shops near here - or any kind of yarn shops near here actually!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds lovely, wish we had those kind of yarn shops near here - or any kind of yarn shops near here actually!!!


We are lucky where I live as there are several within easy driving distance. :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We are lucky where I live as there are several within easy driving distance. :sm02:


You _are_ lucky, all we have here are cheap shops selling acrylic or one or two up in central London!! I'm relocating to Seattle!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You _are_ lucky, all we have here are cheap shops selling acrylic or one or two up in central London!! I'm relocating to Seattle!! xxx


Come on over!!! Would love to have you here in our area! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am not making much progress. I did not work on it yesterday. Today I did one row. They waited ten years to have the celebration. I would not want them to wait 10 years for the present. Onward I go with the hope using large needles and double yarn will help me reach the finish line sooner than expected.


London Girl said:


> Hehe! Hope you can catch up without losing sleep!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am not making much progress. I did not work on it yesterday. Today I did one row. They waited ten years to have the celebration. I would not want them to wait 10 years for the present. Onward I go with the hope using large needles and double yarn will help me reach the finish line sooner than expected.


What is it you are making for them jinx?
ps. Don't stop to answer this if you are steaming on with the knitting!!!


----------



## jinx

You are too kind. Thanks, but no thanks.


London Girl said:


> Well it looks like we have a lot more folks to the square whatever than either of you and there are _plenty_ here we would be happy to ship over and I'll pay the shipping cost!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, I had pan-fried duck breast in an orange and cointreau sauce with dauphinoise potatoes, cauliflower, carrots and peas followed by chocolate honeycomb sundae all accompanied by some very nice Rosé!!!


Sounds delicious. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We recorded the opening of the Olympics, will watch it tonight. How is your eye now dear?


Thanks for asking. I think we are getting there slowly although I've had a pounding headache over my left eye but that could just be my head.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds lovely, wish we had those kind of yarn shops near here - or any kind of yarn shops near here actually!!!


I second that.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You _are_ lucky, all we have here are cheap shops selling acrylic or one or two up in central London!! I'm relocating to Seattle!! xxx


I'll come with you xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come with you xxx


Would be wonderful!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for asking. I think we are getting there slowly although I've had a pounding headache over my left eye but that could just be my head.


Maybe it's getting strained if you're not seeing through it so well yet, that might cause a headache. Keep your chin up mate, all will be well! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. Some farmer is manure spreading! we up here call it "muck" spreading, and some naughty folk sometimes call it worse than that. I'll have to shut the windows in the bedroom.Nothing much happened here today. Made tea and watched some open university progs which seemed very interesting. Wild life in the headlands. There was also one on the steam trains from Pickering to Grosmont. All very interesting. 

I did a pattern on my knitting until my head hurt, then I stopped. BUT it means I need only knit plain at S and B on Monday.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Haha, I had pan-fried duck breast in an orange and cointreau sauce with dauphinoise potatoes, cauliflower, carrots and peas followed by chocolate honeycomb sundae all accompanied by some very nice Rosé!!!


That sounds absolutely devine!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I had a friend with a husband like that!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh my!!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree! xxxooo
> 
> I'm off to meet a friend for an early coffee this morning and then home again for a couple of hours before heading off to a yarn shop to participate in a knit-along that begins today. I'm really enjoying this yarn shop - it's the same one where I'm doing a crochet-along where we're making a Tunisian shawl. I'm actually getting quite comfortable doing the Tunisian stitches. Nice group of people doing that one and I'm sure there will be again today doing the knit-along.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Tunisian to me is as easy as knitting but easier to rip back if you make a mistake! So glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Tunisian to me is as easy as knitting but easier to rip back if you make a mistake! So glad you are enjoying it!


I'm finding it's that way, too. Am definitely enjoying it. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Your group sounds wonderful. I suggested a KAL and not one person was interested. Everyone seems to into themselves and not interested in helping others out with their knitting/crocheting. Count your blessing.


Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree! xxxooo
> 
> I'm off to meet a friend for an early coffee this morning and then home again for a couple of hours before heading off to a yarn shop to participate in a knit-along that begins today. I'm really enjoying this yarn shop - it's the same one where I'm doing a crochet-along where we're making a Tunisian shawl. I'm actually getting quite comfortable doing the Tunisian stitches. Nice group of people doing that one and I'm sure there will be again today doing the knit-along.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It is my intention to make an afghan. However, I cannot count to 7 or 11. It is in time out. Over the years I have learned to put things aside until another day when I keep making mistake after mistake. 


London Girl said:


> What is it you are making for them jinx?
> ps. Don't stop to answer this if you are steaming on with the knitting!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I'm finding it's that way, too. Am definitely enjoying it. :sm02:


I have one more ladybug to do and then the boarder, I think I might have to start Michael's monkey blanket over and do it tunisian!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> It is my intention to make an afghan. However, I cannot count to 7 or 11. It is in time out. Over the years I have learned to put things aside until another day when I keep making mistake after mistake.


I have to do that to I have a time out bag for them!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I have to do that to I have a time out bag for them!


Very shortly my time out bag will be in the garbage can. ;^)


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today and DH has got the day off so we are off to find a village with a nice pub for lunch :sm24:


Belated anniversary wishes, hope you had a good lunch


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Lesson for today is:
> Australia population 232,766,711 Area 2,967,893
> U.S.A. population 313,232,044 Area 3,718,691
> U.K. population 62,689,362 Area 94,525
> We have more people and would love to send some to you so the population was equal. There is one in particular I would like to send,
> but I do not want to get political.


Interesting facts, thank you. I can imagine who you are thinking of political !!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> it will happen. Things are up in the air ATM with the boys: They have so much on this year! I was told at lunchtime that they are staying overnight tonight - I still don't know how long for. What days do you work?


I only do my voluntary job on Thursdays but they want me to do another day. Hope you have fun with the boys, as you say they are having a tough time, what a blessing they have you!


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> I was comfortable driving out of the lot but going over our bridge was a bit scary since the car seems wider than my last. But the darn dark mirrors threw me and when the lights dimmed by themselves it was spooky! Thank you for the encouragement. He said it parks itself. Not in my lifetime!


My car parks itself. The day I took possession of it the salesman showed me how to do it. I have never used that facility & have no intention of doing so, too scary.


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> We had the sweetest story for the second graders about a child finds a cat at her door and they give it a home but it goes out every night. At the end they find it has a second home where it goes every night and leaves every morning.


Did you ever read 7 dinner Sam, think that's the correct title. It's about a cat that goes somewhere different every night. A few years ago the little girl In my road was talking to me outside my house when my cat, Esme, walked by. She asked why her cat was in my house. Apparently they had been feeding my cat for months & had even named her. Esme eventually decided we were best.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, lovely clear blue skies and temperature set to rise today. My friend who is cat sitting is coming to lunch today.
> 
> Watched some of the opening Olympic ceremony on tv last night ad this morning. Clever projection of pictures onto the arena, glad to see that they haven't gone over the top with vast sets. All very colourful.
> 
> Found some more lovely freeform crochet ideas on Pinterest, going to print off a couple of pictures for ideas.
> 
> Have a great day, catch you later. xxx


I agree with you about the opening of. The Olympic Games, I really enjoyed the whole thing. I tried to stay up for some of it but recorded it as well. 
When I see you I will try to remember to bring the waistcoat my DD's MIL made her using free form crocheting, it's beautiful.


----------



## LondonChris

Think I've caught up! Been busy with my eldest GS & his bro. We had a wonderful day at Bewl water yesterday, the boys loved it. We picked them up this morning & took them out this afternoon & they are staying over, the first time! These boys are always in bed by 7.30 asleep soon after, even the eldest. Well it's 10pm & they are finally asleep, they were blaming me, hope their dad doesn't. Their mum is coming down in the morning after a lay in which she deserves. Maher partner is out with his dad for the weekend. I'm off to bed as little Aiden gets up at 5.30 usually, so looking forward to that...not!!!!! Night night all. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Oops


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I agree with you about the opening of. The Olympic Games, I really enjoyed the whole thing. I tried to stay up for some of it but recorded it as well.
> When I see you I will try to remember to bring the waistcoat my DD's MIL made her using free form crocheting, it's beautiful.


Look forward to seeing it. X


----------



## jinx

There are very few places I would want to parallel park. I have not done it in so long that I would be afraid to try. Have you a need to use it? Perhaps practice between cones to get the feel of it?


LondonChris said:


> My car parks itself. The day I took possession of it the salesman showed me how to do it. I have never used that facility & have no intention of doing so, too scary.


----------



## jinx

Your lucky they were only a few hours off schedule. Only once did my great grand stay over. Her parents had to rushed the baby to the hospital. Her mom returned at 5a.m. and she had not slept a wink.


LondonChris said:


> Think I've caught up! Been busy with my eldest GS & his bro. We had a wonderful day at Bewl water yesterday, the boys loved it. We picked them up this morning & took them out this afternoon & they are staying over, the first time! These boys are always in bed by 7.30 asleep soon after, even the eldest. Well it's 10pm & they are finally asleep, they were blaming me, hope their dad doesn't. Their mum is coming down in the morning after a lay in which she deserves. Maher partner is out with his dad for the weekend. I'm off to bed as little Aiden gets up at 5.30 usually, so looking forward to that...not!!!!! Night night all. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Your group sounds wonderful. I suggested a KAL and not one person was interested. Everyone seems to into themselves and not interested in helping others out with their knitting/crocheting. Count your blessing.


Oh, I do! This shop has only been open an year. A mother and daughter own it and they are always finding ways to bring people in. They are great! :sm02:


----------



## linkan

happy belated birthday to those i missed . DH is doing great , back to attempting to annoy me and succeeding ! He feels obligated to make negative comments on bits and pieces of movies that i watch even though he isnt really paying attention.
I found out the other day that Goulds really did gouge me on the cost of the rollater .. its literally half that price in another shop . BUT i had to go through them for medicare.
Cardio doc says my heart sounds good but i have to do another chemical stress test and an echo cardiogram  which i thought would be easy till Binky told me they try to push the thing through your chest to see your heart . 
Thanks sis for warning me lol !! 
Ok love you all 
talk to you soon


----------



## jinx

I was trying to tell you the price you were quoted was out of line. Terrible they take advantage like the. Sorry your sister had a painful echo. I found it painless. They put the goop on the wand and moved it over the heart. Hoping yours will be pain free.


linkan said:


> happy belated birthday to those i missed . DH is doing great , back to attempting to annoy me and succeeding ! He feels obligated to make negative comments on bits and pieces of movies that i watch even though he isnt really paying attention.
> I found out the other day that Goulds really did gouge me on the cost of the rollater .. its literally half that price in another shop . BUT i had to go through them for medicare.
> Cardio doc says my heart sounds good but i have to do another chemical stress test and an echo cardiogram  which i thought would be easy till Binky told me they try to push the thing through your chest to see your heart .
> Thanks sis for warning me lol !!
> Ok love you all
> talk to you soon


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> You _are_ lucky, all we have here are cheap shops selling acrylic or one or two up in central London!! I'm relocating to Seattle!! xxx


Or, Chicago? We have at least 5 within and hour's drive and probably many more if you want to make an event out of it. Something like this:

http://chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html

which is going on right now.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its sunny but very windy. I have overslept again and thoroughly enjoyed it!! I dont know what we are doing today.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Did you ever read 7 dinner Sam, think that's the correct title. It's about a cat that goes somewhere different every night. A few years ago the little girl In my road was talking to me outside my house when my cat, Esme, walked by. She asked why her cat was in my house. Apparently they had been feeding my cat for months & had even named her. Esme eventually decided we were best.


The one I know is Six Dinner Sid, and he gets found out when he becomes ill and goes to the vet several times with different 'owners'!

And thanks for the anniversary wishes x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good whatever all from a damp, dull Wales. Got dinner mostly ready yesterday so have been tackling some dalek egg cosies. DH is driving me mad coughing, but insists it's getting better, never mind he's off to physio tomorrow so I will have some peace. Back to daleks, see you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an intermittent sunny Surrey, cloudy at the moment but patches of blue sky around. It's a bit windy here too.

My friend who is Bentley sitting came for lunch tomorrow, she is a professional artist and was telling us some lovely tales of her painting holidays. Bentley is very happy with her so all should (fingers crossed|) be ok.

Just got a load of washing in the machine and I have to do some last minute shopping and then throw thiings in the car. We have to leave home at 6 am tomorrow to go and get the boat. Then we have a nice 6 hr crossing, we have a cabin so we can have a rest on the way.

Tomorrow is gs1s 12th birthday and as he will be with his Dad we will skype them this evening. We will have a late birthday party with them when we see them next week.

There is wifi where we are staying but as it is rather isolated there I'm not sure how good it will be. 

Off to do stuff, catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, Chicago? We have at least 5 within and hour's drive and probably many more if you want to make an event out of it. Something like this:
> 
> http://chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html
> 
> which is going on right now.


That looks like fun. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is my intention to make an afghan. However, I cannot count to 7 or 11. It is in time out. Over the years I have learned to put things aside until another day when I keep making mistake after mistake.


....and failing that, they go in your 'give it away' basket?!! Just kidding, it'll work out!! x


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I agree with you about the opening of. The Olympic Games, I really enjoyed the whole thing. I tried to stay up for some of it but recorded it as well.
> When I see you I will try to remember to bring the waistcoat my DD's MIL made her using free form crocheting, it's beautiful.


We recorded it and watched it last night, I thought it was wonderful, especially the lighting of the flame in that beautiful, hypnotic sculpture!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Think I've caught up! Been busy with my eldest GS & his bro. We had a wonderful day at Bewl water yesterday, the boys loved it. We picked them up this morning & took them out this afternoon & they are staying over, the first time! These boys are always in bed by 7.30 asleep soon after, even the eldest. Well it's 10pm & they are finally asleep, they were blaming me, hope their dad doesn't. Their mum is coming down in the morning after a lay in which she deserves. Maher partner is out with his dad for the weekend. I'm off to bed as little Aiden gets up at 5.30 usually, so looking forward to that...not!!!!! Night night all. Xx


DD has just given me some stuff to sell on Ebay, including a Gro Clock, which helped a lot when ours were little. You are welcome to it but I suspect Aiden is a bit too old and can probably tell the time perfectly well!!
http://gro.co.uk/product/gro-clock/


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There are very few places I would want to parallel park. I have not done it in so long that I would be afraid to try. Have you a need to use it? Perhaps practice between cones to get the feel of it?


Where Chris lives, she needs to parallel park every time she goes home! Practicing between cones sounds like a great idea and if the self-parking works, would become a boon to her!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Your lucky they were only a few hours off schedule. Only once did my great grand stay over. Her parents had to rushed the baby to the hospital. Her mom returned at 5a.m. and she had not slept a wink.


Oh dear, you must have been shattered!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> happy belated birthday to those i missed . DH is doing great , back to attempting to annoy me and succeeding ! He feels obligated to make negative comments on bits and pieces of movies that i watch even though he isnt really paying attention.
> I found out the other day that Goulds really did gouge me on the cost of the rollater .. its literally half that price in another shop . BUT i had to go through them for medicare.
> Cardio doc says my heart sounds good but i have to do another chemical stress test and an echo cardiogram  which i thought would be easy till Binky told me they try to push the thing through your chest to see your heart .
> Thanks sis for warning me lol !!
> Ok love you all
> talk to you soon


Glad your heart is good, they should have asked us, we know how good your heart is!! I have to have a 24 hours heart test next week, where they stick the electrodes on your chest and they record your heart for 24 hours, that should be fun, glad I haven't got a hairy chest!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, Chicago? We have at least 5 within and hour's drive and probably many more if you want to make an event out of it. Something like this:
> 
> http://chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html
> 
> which is going on right now.


Oh wow!! I suppose I could find yarn shops within an hours drive of here but it's a long way to go if they turn out to be not so good! Ok, I'm going to live right between Seattle and Chicago, I reckon that will be Cheyanne in South Dakota, wonder if they have any yarn shops there!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That looks like fun. xx


Shame it finishes today, we could have gone!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I am getting very excited about the trip to Disneyland Paris with the gks on Wednesday, they still know nothing about it and we are going to try and fool them as long as possible, can't wait to see their faces!! I got a guide for the Disney park from Amazon this morning, so much to read and so many useful tips, I wish I'd bought it months ago!!

Had a Facebook message from DS in NZ this morning, asking if I got the birthday flowers! Sadly, I didn't and had to tell him so. I wondered why I hadn't heard from him for my birthday!! Such a shame when folks spend their money and the whole thing falls flat!

Grocery shopping shortly and then off to Greenwich Park again to see The Lambeth Wind Orchestra! catch you all later, have a good one and lots of love to you all! xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Have a safe and enjoyable vacation. You know we want details as you are able to share them.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an intermittent sunny Surrey, cloudy at the moment but patches of blue sky around. It's a bit windy here too.
> 
> My friend who is Bentley sitting came for lunch tomorrow, she is a professional artist and was telling us some lovely tales of her painting holidays. Bentley is very happy with her so all should (fingers crossed|) be ok.
> 
> Just got a load of washing in the machine and I have to do some last minute shopping and then throw thiings in the car. We have to leave home at 6 am tomorrow to go and get the boat. Then we have a nice 6 hr crossing, we have a cabin so we can have a rest on the way.
> 
> Tomorrow is gs1s 12th birthday and as he will be with his Dad we will skype them this evening. We will have a late birthday party with them when we see them next week.
> 
> There is wifi where we are staying but as it is rather isolated there I'm not sure how good it will be.
> 
> Off to do stuff, catch you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Out of the mouth of babes. Great grand said she would come over and count the stitches for me and I could put the orange circles on after she counted. Smart girl! I always use markers, but was too lazy to find the ones large enough for these needles (13) I took her advice and whipped along and got several inches accomplished.


London Girl said:


> ....and failing that, they go in your 'give it away' basket?!! Just kidding, it'll work out!! x


----------



## jinx

When they were entwining the ropes I thought they were knitting.


London Girl said:


> We recorded it and watched it last night, I thought it was wonderful, especially the lighting of the flame in that beautiful, hypnotic sculpture!!!


----------



## jinx

Holter monitor? They will find you have a heart of gold.


London Girl said:


> Glad your heart is good, they should have asked us, we know how good your heart is!! I have to have a 24 hours heart test next week, where they stick the electrodes on your chest and they record your heart for 24 hours, that should be fun, glad I haven't got a hairy chest!! :sm09:


----------



## jinx

I did not find any yarn shops in Cheyenne South Dakota. There is however much to see in the area. Just watch out for buffalo in rut who are known to attack people on horse back.


London Girl said:


> Oh wow!! I suppose I could find yarn shops within an hours drive of here but it's a long way to go if they turn out to be not so good! Ok, I'm going to live right between Seattle and Chicago, I reckon that will be Cheyanne in South Dakota, wonder if they have any yarn shops there!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

The guide sounds like a wonderful idea. Of course, at first I thought you meant a human guide. The grands are going to be pleasantly surprised for sure.
Darn about the flowers. Wise son to check to make sure you received them.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I am getting very excited about the trip to Disneyland Paris with the gks on Wednesday, they still know nothing about it and we are going to try and fool them as long as possible, can't wait to see their faces!! I got a guide for the Disney park from Amazon this morning, so much to read and so many useful tips, I wish I'd bought it months ago!!
> 
> Had a Facebook message from DS in NZ this morning, asking if I got the birthday flowers! Sadly, I didn't and had to tell him so. I wondered why I hadn't heard from him for my birthday!! Such a shame when folks spend their money and the whole thing falls flat!
> 
> Grocery shopping shortly and then off to Greenwich Park again to see The Lambeth Wind Orchestra! catch you all later, have a good one and lots of love to you all! xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That looks like fun. xx


It does. We had something similar here in May. It's always fun to get to a few of the stores (I think there were about 24 on the list this year -- I only made it to about 3 of them as I really didn't need to go to all of them). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad your heart is good, they should have asked us, we know how good your heart is!! I have to have a 24 hours heart test next week, where they stick the electrodes on your chest and they record your heart for 24 hours, that should be fun, glad I haven't got a hairy chest!! :sm09:


I'm glad, too, Chris. Mr. Ric had to have that 24 hour test done last year with the electrodes on his chest (and it's a hairy one). Not fun for him to get them off! :sm19:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Holter monitor? They will find you have a heart of gold.


Well thank you kind lady, I hope that doesn't blow the monitor up!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not find any yarn shops in Cheyenne South Dakota. There is however much to see in the area. Just watch out for buffalo in rut who are known to attack people on horse back.


Haven't been on a horse since I was 15. The school took us riding on Streatham Common but I was afraid of my feisty pony and wouldn't kick my heels in to make it go. The instructor took it upon himself to whack the horse hard on the rump, whereupon the pony, Coco, took off, I fell off and broke my glasses!! No worries for me with the buffalo, I won't be on a horse!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an intermittent sunny Surrey, cloudy at the moment but patches of blue sky around. It's a bit windy here too.
> 
> My friend who is Bentley sitting came for lunch tomorrow, she is a professional artist and was telling us some lovely tales of her painting holidays. Bentley is very happy with her so all should (fingers crossed|) be ok.
> 
> Just got a load of washing in the machine and I have to do some last minute shopping and then throw thiings in the car. We have to leave home at 6 am tomorrow to go and get the boat. Then we have a nice 6 hr crossing, we have a cabin so we can have a rest on the way.
> 
> Tomorrow is gs1s 12th birthday and as he will be with his Dad we will skype them this evening. We will have a late birthday party with them when we see them next week.
> 
> There is wifi where we are staying but as it is rather isolated there I'm not sure how good it will be.
> 
> Off to do stuff, catch you later. xx


Hope you have a great holiday and don't get held up too much at security if you are going from Dover. Look forward to hearing what you are up to when you can communicate. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm glad, too, Chris. Mr. Ric had to have that 24 hour test done last year with the electrodes on his chest (and it's a hairy one). Not fun for him to get them off! :sm19:


Ouches!!!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I am getting very excited about the trip to Disneyland Paris with the gks on Wednesday, they still know nothing about it and we are going to try and fool them as long as possible, can't wait to see their faces!! I got a guide for the Disney park from Amazon this morning, so much to read and so many useful tips, I wish I'd bought it months ago!!
> 
> Had a Facebook message from DS in NZ this morning, asking if I got the birthday flowers! Sadly, I didn't and had to tell him so. I wondered why I hadn't heard from him for my birthday!! Such a shame when folks spend their money and the whole thing falls flat!
> 
> Grocery shopping shortly and then off to Greenwich Park again to see The Lambeth Wind Orchestra! catch you all later, have a good one and lots of love to you all! xxxxxxx


Have you got room in your suitcase, I love Disneyland although haven't been to the Paris one, how long are you going for? xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Holter monitor? They will find you have a heart of gold.


I just looked that up jinx, didn't know it was called Holter monitor but I now know all about it, thank you!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you got room in your suitcase, I love Disneyland although haven't been to the Paris one, how long are you going for? xxx


I need to get it out of the loft sometime very soon, better get the bigger one if you're coming too! Don't mean that quite how it sounds! We go on Wednesday and come back Sunday, Our hotel, the Santa Fe, on the Disney site has no pool and my DD is adamant you can use the other hotels pools but according to Tripadvisor you definitely cannot. Taking my swimmers anyway!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Lunch with our youngest DD was fun. Went to a little pub and had our meal outside on the deck. Grand dog Rico was allowed to be with us, so that was nice too. The seafood chowder was excellent, like I remembered full of scallops, prawns, shrimp, bacon in a creamy buttery sauce served with garlic bread. Can you believe DH and DD had BLT's! At least they had great chips with them. DD came home with us over night, it was so good to see her again as it has been a while. Next visit she will bring her older sister she tells us. Here's a photo of her, if you look closely behind those sunglasses, she's giving me the evil eye for taking a picture! This one is camera shy...


a younger version of you. A very pretty young lady.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
> Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


OMG. That's the driver's side as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

had a lovely day out with the grandsons yesterday after they stayed the night. I dropped them off at their mother's at about 6 p.m. and stayed for coffee. We were in the garden and I got bitten by something, so I came home. Some of you will have seen the picture of me on Facebook, hot, dishevelled and happily holding two black kittens. I'm sorry but I cannot copy it off.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> happy belated birthday to those i missed . DH is doing great , back to attempting to annoy me and succeeding ! He feels obligated to make negative comments on bits and pieces of movies that i watch even though he isnt really paying attention.
> I found out the other day that Goulds really did gouge me on the cost of the rollater .. its literally half that price in another shop . BUT i had to go through them for medicare.
> Cardio doc says my heart sounds good but i have to do another chemical stress test and an echo cardiogram  which i thought would be easy till Binky told me they try to push the thing through your chest to see your heart .
> Thanks sis for warning me lol !!
> Ok love you all
> talk to you soon


Good to hear from you


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> had a lovely day out with the grandsons yesterday after they stayed the night. I dropped them off at their mother's at about 6 p.m. and stayed for coffee. We were in the garden and I got bitten by something, so I came home. Some of you will have seen the picture of me on Facebook, hot, dishevelled and happily holding two black kittens. I'm sorry but I cannot copy it off.


I'm going to look!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> The one I know is Six Dinner Sid, and he gets found out when he becomes ill and goes to the vet several times with different 'owners'!
> 
> And thanks for the anniversary wishes x


That's the one! Nearly got it righ.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> DD has just given me some stuff to sell on Ebay, including a Gro Clock, which helped a lot when ours were little. You are welcome to it but I suspect Aiden is a bit too old and can probably tell the time perfectly well!!
> http://gro.co.uk/product/gro-clock/


Thanks for the offer but they have one.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh wow!! I suppose I could find yarn shops within an hours drive of here but it's a long way to go if they turn out to be not so good! Ok, I'm going to live right between Seattle and Chicago, I reckon that will be Cheyanne in South Dakota, wonder if they have any yarn shops there!! :sm09: :sm09:


http://www.knitmap.com/wy/cheyenne-yarn-stores

At least two of them according to knit maps.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Spent the day at the Stitches Midwest at a nearby convention center. DSIL and I took a double knitting class in the morning; that sure requires a lot of concentration and I'll need to learn how to hold the yarn for better tension, but got the hang of it quite quickly. I think holding a strand in each hand and doing Continental style with one color and American throwing with the other will work out with a little practice. That's how I've done it with stranded knitting. We then walked through the "market" with over 900 booths of many craft things. This group has tended to be more for knitting and tolerating crocheting, but is now branching out to all fiber crafts. I'm a cynic, but believe that Annie's Attic's foray into conferences (Ft. Wayne last year) where they featured all crafts including paper, card making, quilting, weaving, tatting, felting, etc. is making XRX (Knitting Universe, Knitters' Magazine, etc.) have to step up their game. Their show in Hartford, CT next year will be featuring more crafts and will be called Knitting United after that. I bought some multi pronged blocking pins, yarn for the baby boy twin great nephew's blanket for October, some yarn from Norway and a couple of books. We stayed for the student fashion show and banquet and sat with a couple of the teachers whose classes we've been to over the years. The fashion show was fabulous and feel very humbled by my meager skills. There were some especially fantastic double knitted shawls with dragons & phoenix(es) on them which had been charted by a graphic artist whose computer skills may only be exceeded by her knitting skills. One lady modeled a dress (gorgeous on her) that she started as she home-schooled her children and would incorporate panels (Aran & Lace) that depicted some of their studies and adventures. It took her eight years to finish with the dress with the final panel being the years of graduation of her children. It was stunning. Another lady brought in all the hats that she's made for heart issue awareness in babies (red hats) and some of these hats were so tiny that fitting a lime would be too big...many of use teared up over those. Halos of Hope was there and are now being represented with Steven Be (he is a designer and shop owner in Minneaplis, MN) and a very colorful character so they were modeling too...on my is all I can say about that! http://www.stevenbe.tv/#!sheepless/xb4ls


----------



## martina

Sounds a great outing, Rookie. I tried to get some yarn yesterday but gave up as they didn't have enough matching dye lots so got a not very good alternative, bought some cake and came home.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good whatever all from a damp, dull Wales. Got dinner mostly ready yesterday so have been tackling some dalek egg cosies. DH is driving me mad coughing, but insists it's getting better, never mind he's off to physio tomorrow so I will have some peace. Back to daleks, see you later. xxx


I hope you are going to show us what you've been up to?


----------



## jinx

Even though I had googled Cheyenne South Dakota it also took me to Wyoming.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knitmap.com/wy/cheyenne-yarn-stores
> 
> At least two of them according to knit maps.


----------



## jinx

Sounds fantastic. Thanks for sharing your adventure.


RookieRetiree said:


> Spent the day at the Stitches Midwest at a nearby convention center. DSIL and I took a double knitting class in the morning; that sure requires a lot of concentration and I'll need to learn how to hold the yarn for better tension, but got the hang of it quite quickly. I think holding a strand in each hand and doing Continental style with one color and American throwing with the other will work out with a little practice. That's how I've done it with stranded knitting. We then walked through the "market" with over 900 booths of many craft things. This group has tended to be more for knitting and tolerating crocheting, but is now branching out to all fiber crafts. I'm a cynic, but believe that Annie's Attic's foray into conferences (Ft. Wayne last year) where they featured all crafts including paper, card making, quilting, weaving, tatting, felting, etc. is making XRX (Knitting Universe, Knitters' Magazine, etc.) have to step up their game. Their show in Hartford, CT next year will be featuring more crafts and will be called Knitting United after that. I bought some multi pronged blocking pins, yarn for the baby boy twin great nephew's blanket for October, some yarn from Norway and a couple of books. We stayed for the student fashion show and banquet and sat with a couple of the teachers whose classes we've been to over the years. The fashion show was fabulous and feel very humbled by my meager skills. There were some especially fantastic double knitted shawls with dragons & phoenix(es) on them which had been charted by a graphic artist whose computer skills may only be exceeded by her knitting skills. One lady modeled a dress (gorgeous on her) that she started as she home-schooled her children and would incorporate panels (Aran & Lace) that depicted some of their studies and adventures. It took her eight years to finish with the dress with the final panel being the years of graduation of her children. It was stunning. Another lady brought in all the hats that she's made for heart issue awareness in babies (red hats) and some of these hats were so tiny that fitting a lime would be too big...many of use teared up over those. Halos of Hope was there and are now being represented with Steven Be (he is a designer and shop owner in Minneaplis, MN) and a very colorful character so they were modeling too...on my is all I can say about that! http://www.stevenbe.tv/#!sheepless/xb4ls


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Spent the day at the Stitches Midwest at a nearby convention center. DSIL and I took a double knitting class in the morning; that sure requires a lot of concentration and I'll need to learn how to hold the yarn for better tension, but got the hang of it quite quickly. I think holding a strand in each hand and doing Continental style with one color and American throwing with the other will work out with a little practice. That's how I've done it with stranded knitting. We then walked through the "market" with over 900 booths of many craft things. This group has tended to be more for knitting and tolerating crocheting, but is now branching out to all fiber crafts. I'm a cynic, but believe that Annie's Attic's foray into conferences (Ft. Wayne last year) where they featured all crafts including paper, card making, quilting, weaving, tatting, felting, etc. is making XRX (Knitting Universe, Knitters' Magazine, etc.) have to step up their game. Their show in Hartford, CT next year will be featuring more crafts and will be called Knitting United after that. I bought some multi pronged blocking pins, yarn for the baby boy twin great nephew's blanket for October, some yarn from Norway and a couple of books. We stayed for the student fashion show and banquet and sat with a couple of the teachers whose classes we've been to over the years. The fashion show was fabulous and feel very humbled by my meager skills. There were some especially fantastic double knitted shawls with dragons & phoenix(es) on them which had been charted by a graphic artist whose computer skills may only be exceeded by her knitting skills. One lady modeled a dress (gorgeous on her) that she started as she home-schooled her children and would incorporate panels (Aran & Lace) that depicted some of their studies and adventures. It took her eight years to finish with the dress with the final panel being the years of graduation of her children. It was stunning. Another lady brought in all the hats that she's made for heart issue awareness in babies (red hats) and some of these hats were so tiny that fitting a lime would be too big...many of use teared up over those. Halos of Hope was there and are now being represented with Steven Be (he is a designer and shop owner in Minneaplis, MN) and a very colorful character so they were modeling too...on my is all I can say about that! http://www.stevenbe.tv/#!sheepless/xb4ls


that sounds like quite a show, would have loved to have been there too. I just watched Steven be, what a character!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Where Chris lives, she needs to parallel park every time she goes home! Practicing between cones sounds like a great idea and if the self-parking works, would become a boon to her!!


I'm too scared to use the parking button, it's gets into the tightest spaces, I might not get out again, when I can't park I'll not drive!


----------



## LondonChris

My GSs are still hear, but their mummy has come down. We are sitting watching the Olympics, had too much sun the last few days. ( don't say that too often in GB). I have been trying to get the boys interested in the sports, all Aiden, who is 4 asked was why do you row backwards! I have to pack a bag soon as we are going away for a few days in Lincolnshire. Don't think it will be so warm up there according to the weather.
I going to watch more woman's rugby 7's, England or playing Canada, thinking of you Nitzy!!


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> My GSs are still hear, but their mummy has come down. We are sitting watching the Olympics, had too much sun the last few days. ( don't say that too often in GB). I have been trying to get the boys interested in the sports, all Aiden, who is 4 asked was why do you row backwards! I have to pack a bag soon as we are going away for a few days in Lincolnshire. Don't think it will be so warm up there according to the weather.
> I going to watch more woman's rugby 7's, England or playing Canada, thinking of you Nitzy!!


Chrissy have a good few day away. Is it just you and DH?

Purple, have a good holiday I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Chrissy have a good few day away. Is it just you and DH?
> 
> Purple, have a good holiday I'll be thinking about you.


Thank you, we are staying in aB & B near where our SIL's dad lives, they are there for a week or so. We are going out with them all for a couple of days to the seaside with the boys. It's our other daughters family next week. We usually all go away but it hadn't happened this year.


----------



## LondonChris

My boys have gone home, it's quiet & there's no Lego on the floor, missing them already. They want to come again!!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> My boys have gone home, it's quiet & there's no Lego on the floor, missing them already. They want to come again!!


of course they do.

Tanks for getting the photo downloaded for me.

Here I am for the rest of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Even though I had googled Cheyenne South Dakota it also took me to Wyoming.


I missed that it was Cheyenne, SD entirely so went back to the knitmap home page and clicked on S.D. and no shops in Cheyenne, SD and only 4-5 in the State so that may not be the best alternative of where to move.


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> that sounds like quite a show, would have loved to have been there too. I just watched Steven be, what a character!


He is indeed, but comes up with some fantastic designs.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> of course they do.
> 
> Tanks for getting the photo downloaded for me.
> 
> Here I am for the rest of you.


Ah, so cute, the kitten's lovely too. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> of course they do.
> 
> Tanks for getting the photo downloaded for me.
> 
> Here I am for the rest of you.


What a lovely photo....What are you going to call your new kitten?


----------



## Miss Pam

martina said:


> Sounds a great outing, Rookie. I tried to get some yarn yesterday but gave up as they didn't have enough matching dye lots so got a not very good alternative, bought some cake and came home.


Ditto from me, Rookie. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

From me, too, both Chrissy and Purple. Enjoy your holidays away. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> of course they do.
> 
> Tanks for getting the photo downloaded for me.
> 
> Here I am for the rest of you.


I love black cats Saxy! You look so happy, what a nice way to start my morning!


----------



## Islander

This is going to be a great day... so far I haven't done a thing! Hope you all are enjoying yours.xox


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a warm and clear Surrey. The car is packed, I'm showered and Bentley is playing silly b...ers. I am trying to get him to come in for the night and he is sitting on the patio, every time I get near him he charges off up the garden. He is debating whether he can catch any of the bats flying around.

Barny, we are not going from Dover, but Portsmouth as it is much nearer to here and takes us to Caen which is only an hour from our gite and three from my sons.

Saxy, lovely little kittens are they yours or have you just borrowed them?

June, have a wonderful time with the gks I will wave on Wednesday.

And Chris enjoy your time away as well. 

I'll catch up with you all at some point. Off for an early night as we are off early in the morning. xxx


----------



## martina

Bon voyage Purple.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a fantastic time, Purple.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a warm and clear Surrey. The car is packed, I'm showered and Bentley is playing silly b...ers. I am trying to get him to come in for the night and he is sitting on the patio, every time I get near him he charges off up the garden. He is debating whether he can catch any of the bats flying around.
> 
> Barny, we are not going from Dover, but Portsmouth as it is much nearer to here and takes us to Caen which is only an hour from our gite and three from my sons.
> 
> Saxy, lovely little kittens are they yours or have you just borrowed them?
> 
> June, have a wonderful time with the gks I will wave on Wednesday.
> 
> And Chris enjoy your time away as well.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all at some point. Off for an early night as we are off early in the morning. xxx


Have a wonderful time with all your family, have lots of fun & wine!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a warm and clear Surrey. The car is packed, I'm showered and Bentley is playing silly b...ers. I am trying to get him to come in for the night and he is sitting on the patio, every time I get near him he charges off up the garden. He is debating whether he can catch any of the bats flying around.
> 
> Barny, we are not going from Dover, but Portsmouth as it is much nearer to here and takes us to Caen which is only an hour from our gite and three from my sons.
> 
> Saxy, lovely little kittens are they yours or have you just borrowed them?
> 
> June, have a wonderful time with the gks I will wave on Wednesday.
> 
> And Chris enjoy your time away as well.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all at some point. Off for an early night as we are off early in the morning. xxx


Safe travels and have a wonderful time!! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I was trying to tell you the price you were quoted was out of line. Terrible they take advantage like the. Sorry your sister had a painful echo. I found it painless. They put the goop on the wand and moved it over the heart. Hoping yours will be pain free.


The lady that does mine tries tobsplit my ribs with it, it could be because of where the leak s she might have to do that!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> DD has just given me some stuff to sell on Ebay, including a Gro Clock, which helped a lot when ours were little. You are welcome to it but I suspect Aiden is a bit too old and can probably tell the time perfectly well!!
> http://gro.co.uk/product/gro-clock/


Sounds like something Michael would like need to see if we have them here!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Portsmouth. Having breakfast on the boat, just waiting for it to leave. Thanks for all your good wishes. I shall have fun and plenty of wine. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a warm and clear Surrey. The car is packed, I'm showered and Bentley is playing silly b...ers. I am trying to get him to come in for the night and he is sitting on the patio, every time I get near him he charges off up the garden. He is debating whether he can catch any of the bats flying around.
> 
> Barny, we are not going from Dover, but Portsmouth as it is much nearer to here and takes us to Caen which is only an hour from our gite and three from my sons.
> 
> Saxy, lovely little kittens are they yours or have you just borrowed them?
> 
> June, have a wonderful time with the gks I will wave on Wednesday.
> 
> And Chris enjoy your time away as well.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all at some point. Off for an early night as we are off early in the morning. xxx


Purple have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Portsmouth. Having breakfast on the boat, just waiting for it to leave. Thanks for all your good wishes. I shall have fun and plenty of wine. Xx


Hope the sea is calm and you don't lose your breakfast !! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from wet Wales but who cares, DH has gone to physio and I have most of the day to myself. Apart from ironing I've got nothing planned except finish my second dalek and then I am done with egg cosies. Hope you all have better weather than we are getting, see you post-ironing. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> What a lovely photo....What are you going to call your new kitten?


I'm not having any of them.They already have homes waiting for them; otherwise I would not have gone there! I miss having a cat but I'm enjoying the freedom of having no ties. There were actually two kitten in my arms. There are four altogether, all black.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a warm and clear Surrey. The car is packed, I'm showered and Bentley is playing silly b...ers. I am trying to get him to come in for the night and he is sitting on the patio, every time I get near him he charges off up the garden. He is debating whether he can catch any of the bats flying around.
> 
> Barny, we are not going from Dover, but Portsmouth as it is much nearer to here and takes us to Caen which is only an hour from our gite and three from my sons.
> 
> Saxy, lovely little kittens are they yours or have you just borrowed them?
> 
> June, have a wonderful time with the gks I will wave on Wednesday.
> 
> And Chris enjoy your time away as well.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all at some point. Off for an early night as we are off early in the morning. xxx


The kittens are my DIL's. I dropped the boys off with their mother and stayed for a cuddle and a cuppa. I'm not having any more.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Portsmouth. Having breakfast on the boat, just waiting for it to leave. Thanks for all your good wishes. I shall have fun and plenty of wine. Xx


Have a good trip and enjoy your holiday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from wet Wales but who cares, DH has gone to physio and I have most of the day to myself. Apart from ironing I've got nothing planned except finish my second dalek and then I am done with egg cosies. Hope you all have better weather than we are getting, see you post-ironing. xxx


I hope your weather has cheered up. It's a perfect day here.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls, Its windy but sunny again. Ive got S and B this afternoon, with some plain knitting. Hope you got the boat ok Purple.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 14'C (57'F). Nice cool start to the morning. It was in the 30's all weekend. We went to my brother's cottage. I dangled my feet in the water but didn't go in. The water was warm. There was a nice breeze on the poop deck. The only thing that I don't like about going to my brother's cottage, is the long drive home. It's 2-1/2 hour long drive at night. 186 km. My brother had a huge feast on the barbeque, chicken, beef kabobs and corn on the cob. Inside my SIL had baked potatoes and salads, and 2 desserts. I was stuffed.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Its windy but sunny again. Ive got S and B this afternoon, with some plain knitting. Hope you got the boat ok Purple.


Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from wet Wales but who cares, DH has gone to physio and I have most of the day to myself. Apart from ironing I've got nothing planned except finish my second dalek and then I am done with egg cosies. Hope you all have better weather than we are getting, see you post-ironing. xxx


Have a wonderful day to yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Portsmouth. Having breakfast on the boat, just waiting for it to leave. Thanks for all your good wishes. I shall have fun and plenty of wine. Xx


I'll join everyone else and wish you a great trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> The lady that does mine tries tobsplit my ribs with it, it could be because of where the leak s she might have to do that!


Ouch.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a warm and clear Surrey. The car is packed, I'm showered and Bentley is playing silly b...ers. I am trying to get him to come in for the night and he is sitting on the patio, every time I get near him he charges off up the garden. He is debating whether he can catch any of the bats flying around.
> 
> Barny, we are not going from Dover, but Portsmouth as it is much nearer to here and takes us to Caen which is only an hour from our gite and three from my sons.
> 
> Saxy, lovely little kittens are they yours or have you just borrowed them?
> 
> June, have a wonderful time with the gks I will wave on Wednesday.
> 
> And Chris enjoy your time away as well.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all at some point. Off for an early night as we are off early in the morning. xxx


Our momma-cat Smokey has been doing that. She doesn't want to come inside for the night and would rather play with the night creatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed that it was Cheyenne, SD entirely so went back to the knitmap home page and clicked on S.D. and no shops in Cheyenne, SD and only 4-5 in the State so that may not be the best alternative of where to move.


There's always online shopping. I'm getting more knitting supplies that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> of course they do.
> 
> Tanks for getting the photo downloaded for me.
> 
> Here I am for the rest of you.


You do look happy playing with the kittens. How long do you get to play with them before they go to their new homes.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> My GSs are still hear, but their mummy has come down. We are sitting watching the Olympics, had too much sun the last few days. ( don't say that too often in GB). I have been trying to get the boys interested in the sports, all Aiden, who is 4 asked was why do you row backwards! I have to pack a bag soon as we are going away for a few days in Lincolnshire. Don't think it will be so warm up there according to the weather.
> I going to watch more woman's rugby 7's, England or playing Canada, thinking of you Nitzy!!


I was watching the women's sculls qualifiers. They were wondering if the runs would stand because the high wind was causing waves that were affecting the boats. I missed the rugby.


----------



## nitz8catz

martina said:


> Sounds a great outing, Rookie. I tried to get some yarn yesterday but gave up as they didn't have enough matching dye lots so got a not very good alternative, bought some cake and came home.


Cake/yarn, both have the same happy effect.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Spent the day at the Stitches Midwest at a nearby convention center. DSIL and I took a double knitting class in the morning; that sure requires a lot of concentration and I'll need to learn how to hold the yarn for better tension, but got the hang of it quite quickly. I think holding a strand in each hand and doing Continental style with one color and American throwing with the other will work out with a little practice. That's how I've done it with stranded knitting. We then walked through the "market" with over 900 booths of many craft things. This group has tended to be more for knitting and tolerating crocheting, but is now branching out to all fiber crafts. I'm a cynic, but believe that Annie's Attic's foray into conferences (Ft. Wayne last year) where they featured all crafts including paper, card making, quilting, weaving, tatting, felting, etc. is making XRX (Knitting Universe, Knitters' Magazine, etc.) have to step up their game. Their show in Hartford, CT next year will be featuring more crafts and will be called Knitting United after that. I bought some multi pronged blocking pins, yarn for the baby boy twin great nephew's blanket for October, some yarn from Norway and a couple of books. We stayed for the student fashion show and banquet and sat with a couple of the teachers whose classes we've been to over the years. The fashion show was fabulous and feel very humbled by my meager skills. There were some especially fantastic double knitted shawls with dragons & phoenix(es) on them which had been charted by a graphic artist whose computer skills may only be exceeded by her knitting skills. One lady modeled a dress (gorgeous on her) that she started as she home-schooled her children and would incorporate panels (Aran & Lace) that depicted some of their studies and adventures. It took her eight years to finish with the dress with the final panel being the years of graduation of her children. It was stunning. Another lady brought in all the hats that she's made for heart issue awareness in babies (red hats) and some of these hats were so tiny that fitting a lime would be too big...many of use teared up over those. Halos of Hope was there and are now being represented with Steven Be (he is a designer and shop owner in Minneaplis, MN) and a very colorful character so they were modeling too...on my is all I can say about that! http://www.stevenbe.tv/#!sheepless/xb4ls


It sounds like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to go. I'm no longer on standby. I get a week off before I'm on standby again. I have 2 project meetings today. One for a project that isn't mine, so that should be interesting.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I hope your weather has cheered up. It's a perfect day here.


Yes it has at the moment and we've even got some sun.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> There's always online shopping. I'm getting more knitting supplies that way.


I do too when I know what I want. The experience of walking through a yarn shop and feeling the textures and seeing how the fabric makes up is so enjoyable all by itself.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 14'C (57'F). Nice cool start to the morning. It was in the 30's all weekend. We went to my brother's cottage. I dangled my feet in the water but didn't go in. The water was warm. There was a nice breeze on the poop deck. The only thing that I don't like about going to my brother's cottage, is the long drive home. It's 2-1/2 hour long drive at night. 186 km. My brother had a huge feast on the barbeque, chicken, beef kabobs and corn on the cob. Inside my SIL had baked potatoes and salads, and 2 desserts. I was stuffed.


Sounds like a fun weekend. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> had a lovely day out with the grandsons yesterday after they stayed the night. I dropped them off at their mother's at about 6 p.m. and stayed for coffee. We were in the garden and I got bitten by something, so I came home. Some of you will have seen the picture of me on Facebook, hot, dishevelled and happily holding two black kittens. I'm sorry but I cannot copy it off.


Lovely picture and you look so happy but I think you are wise to let the kitties alone!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> There she is, in all her glory, looking very happy!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Spent the day at the Stitches Midwest at a nearby convention center. DSIL and I took a double knitting class in the morning; that sure requires a lot of concentration and I'll need to learn how to hold the yarn for better tension, but got the hang of it quite quickly. I think holding a strand in each hand and doing Continental style with one color and American throwing with the other will work out with a little practice. That's how I've done it with stranded knitting. We then walked through the "market" with over 900 booths of many craft things. This group has tended to be more for knitting and tolerating crocheting, but is now branching out to all fiber crafts. I'm a cynic, but believe that Annie's Attic's foray into conferences (Ft. Wayne last year) where they featured all crafts including paper, card making, quilting, weaving, tatting, felting, etc. is making XRX (Knitting Universe, Knitters' Magazine, etc.) have to step up their game. Their show in Hartford, CT next year will be featuring more crafts and will be called Knitting United after that. I bought some multi pronged blocking pins, yarn for the baby boy twin great nephew's blanket for October, some yarn from Norway and a couple of books. We stayed for the student fashion show and banquet and sat with a couple of the teachers whose classes we've been to over the years. The fashion show was fabulous and feel very humbled by my meager skills. There were some especially fantastic double knitted shawls with dragons & phoenix(es) on them which had been charted by a graphic artist whose computer skills may only be exceeded by her knitting skills. One lady modeled a dress (gorgeous on her) that she started as she home-schooled her children and would incorporate panels (Aran & Lace) that depicted some of their studies and adventures. It took her eight years to finish with the dress with the final panel being the years of graduation of her children. It was stunning. Another lady brought in all the hats that she's made for heart issue awareness in babies (red hats) and some of these hats were so tiny that fitting a lime would be too big...many of use teared up over those. Halos of Hope was there and are now being represented with Steven Be (he is a designer and shop owner in Minneaplis, MN) and a very colorful character so they were modeling too...on my is all I can say about that! http://www.stevenbe.tv/#!sheepless/xb4ls


Hmmm, I'm with you there! The guy with the beard, Jeremy? has the bluest eyes I've ever seen!! Sounds like you had a fabulous time, I'm just about ready for another knitting and stitching show but will have to wait until October!!


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Sounds a great outing, Rookie. I tried to get some yarn yesterday but gave up as they didn't have enough matching dye lots so got a not very good alternative, bought some cake and came home.


Where do you shop for yarn, Martina?


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed that it was Cheyenne, SD entirely so went back to the knitmap home page and clicked on S.D. and no shops in Cheyenne, SD and only 4-5 in the State so that may not be the best alternative of where to move.


I agree!! I will keep checking out the halfway-ish points!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Sounds like something Michael would like need to see if we have them here!


I could send you the one I have here? Quite happy to do that although I just realised the voltage would be wrong :sm13: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 14'C (57'F). Nice cool start to the morning. It was in the 30's all weekend. We went to my brother's cottage. I dangled my feet in the water but didn't go in. The water was warm. There was a nice breeze on the poop deck. The only thing that I don't like about going to my brother's cottage, is the long drive home. It's 2-1/2 hour long drive at night. 186 km. My brother had a huge feast on the barbeque, chicken, beef kabobs and corn on the cob. Inside my SIL had baked potatoes and salads, and 2 desserts. I was stuffed.


Glad you had that time with your family and that they fed you well, it sounds idyllic!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Haha, I deleted the picture after I saw that someone else had already posted it!!!


----------



## London Girl

Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


----------



## London Girl

Went out with Jill and my niece and her partner to a pub quiz last night, it was good fun and we were in the lead for a while but finished fourth! I now need to go and get my case from the loft and start packing for Paris!! Unexpectedly bumped into DD and the kids this morning at the shops and it was really hard to stay chilled and just say, 'see you when I see you' to them, I'm so excited!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Went out with Jill and my niece and her partner to a pub quiz last night, it was good fun and we were in the lead for a while but finished fourth! I now need to go and get my case from the loft and start packing for Paris!! Unexpectedly bumped into DD and the kids this morning at the shops and it was really hard to stay chilled and just say, 'see you when I see you' to them, I'm so excited!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


You sound worse than any kid.xx :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


Amazing about the mess over the delivery of your flowers. Glad you finally got them! They are lovely!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


How fun!!! You are so clever! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Went out with Jill and my niece and her partner to a pub quiz last night, it was good fun and we were in the lead for a while but finished fourth! I now need to go and get my case from the loft and start packing for Paris!! Unexpectedly bumped into DD and the kids this morning at the shops and it was really hard to stay chilled and just say, 'see you when I see you' to them, I'm so excited!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


This is going to be such a fun trip for all of you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Northern Illinois and southern Wisconsin will land you among friends.


London Girl said:


> I agree!! I will keep checking out the halfway-ish points!!


----------



## jinx

They are indeed pretty and worth waiting for. They did a good job of hiding them from thieves and homeowner alike.


London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


----------



## jinx

Everything is so cute. I wish I had the talent to make wee things.


Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


That's very careless of them and I'm glad that they re did them for you --- you should also get a couple of free deliveries of fresh flowers just because!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Went out with Jill and my niece and her partner to a pub quiz last night, it was good fun and we were in the lead for a while but finished fourth! I now need to go and get my case from the loft and start packing for Paris!! Unexpectedly bumped into DD and the kids this morning at the shops and it was really hard to stay chilled and just say, 'see you when I see you' to them, I'm so excited!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm sure you're going to have a fantastic time. It's going to be so much fun to see their surprised faces.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Northern Illinois and southern Wisconsin will land you among friends.


absolutely and we know all the good places to go and some very fun other places where we can eat, drink, walk through gardens, look at architecture, see a baseball game (or football or basketball or hockey) etc. And, we have a lake that is so big, you can't see the other side and it feels like you're by the sea (well sort of).


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


Those are just fabulous dear, I especially love the llama, the expression on his face is wonderful!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You sound worse than any kid.xx :sm11: :sm11:


I know but I've been there before so I know it a bit but I am excited for the grandkids cos they have no idea! For me, it will be downhill once we get there, my DD tends to treat me like the third child!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Northern Illinois and southern Wisconsin will land you among friends.


.....and yarn shops??!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Everything is so cute. I wish I had the talent to make wee things.


I wish I had the patience, all those little seams and ends to darn in!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That's very careless of them and I'm glad that they re did them for you --- you should also get a couple of free deliveries of fresh flowers just because!


Well I think so too Jeanette!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> absolutely and we know all the good places to go and some very fun other places where we can eat, drink, walk through gardens, look at architecture, see a baseball game (or football or basketball or hockey) etc. And, we have a lake that is so big, you can't see the other side and it feels like you're by the sea (well sort of).


It sounds wonderful, going to look for my passport!!!!


----------



## jinx

Rookie, a game between the Packer and Da Bears might not be the best place to entertain our friend. :^) Have you ever gone to Fiddleheads in Kenosha Wi. I may have time to go south sometime soon.


RookieRetiree said:


> absolutely and we know all the good places to go and some very fun other places where we can eat, drink, walk through gardens, look at architecture, see a baseball game (or football or basketball or hockey) etc. And, we have a lake that is so big, you can't see the other side and it feels like you're by the sea (well sort of).


----------



## jinx

Yes, yes, and yes.


London Girl said:


> .....and yarn shops??!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.


Yay!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Everything is so cute. I wish I had the talent to make wee things.


Not talent, patience I think. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I know but I've been there before so I know it a bit but I am excited for the grandkids cos they have no idea! For me, it will be downhill once we get there, my DD tends to treat me like the third child!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25:


Well you will just have to act like one, throw tantrums, want ice-creams, want to go on all the rides. etc. etc. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I wish I had the patience, all those little seams and ends to darn in!!!


If things need stuffing and seamed up you don't have to worry too much about darning a lot of the ends in. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you will just have to act like one, throw tantrums, want ice-creams, want to go on all the rides. etc. etc. :sm11: :sm11:


What a great idea!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If things need stuffing and seamed up you don't have to worry too much about darning a lot of the ends in. xx


I suppose not and when you see Liv's hoodie I've just almost finished, you'll know that I know all about darning in ends!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Rookie, a game between the Packer and Da Bears might not be the best place to entertain our friend. :^) Have you ever gone to Fiddleheads in Kenosha Wi. I may have time to go south sometime soon.


I haven't -- I'll have to check it out.

Did you see the fiber show advertisement for Jefferson? Have you ever been there?

http://www.wisconsinsheepandwoolfestival.com/fiberartsclasses/classes-schedule.php


----------



## PurpleFi

Arrived safely. Good crosding. Just about to have dinner on the terrace. The wine is good which is more than can be said for the wifi signal. Love to you all xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely. Good crosding. Just about to have dinner on the terrace. The wine is good which is more than can be said for the wifi signal. Love to you all xxxx


Wine trumps WiFi anyway!! Glad you had a safe crossing! Love to all the family in France.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely. Good crosding. Just about to have dinner on the terrace. The wine is good which is more than can be said for the wifi signal. Love to you all xxxx


Glad you had a good crossing. Sounds lovely having dinner and wine on the terrace. Enjoy!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely. Good crosding. Just about to have dinner on the terrace. The wine is good which is more than can be said for the wifi signal. Love to you all xxxx


So glad you got there safely and got on here to let us know! Have a wonderful time, see you soon!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. Went to S and B today and had a good afternoon, Finished a childs sleeve. I expect Purple will be at the family's now, I hope she had a good crossing. We went and got a few groceries but DH is a little tired today. He is 70 on Friday! I was a child bride!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Beautiful flowers Londy. I'm glad you got it sorted out. Its only common sense to leave a not through the door...............


London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


Youve got lots of patience Barny. It would drive me daft knitting those. They are wonderful. Good for you.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Went to S and B today and had a good afternoon, Finished a childs sleeve. I expect Purple will be at the family's now, I hope she had a good crossing. We went and got a few groceries but DH is a little tired today. He is 70 on Friday! I was a child bride!!!!


Well, you must have been, me too!! :sm09: :sm09: In case you didn't see, Purple arrived safely and was drinking wine on the terrace, the last time we heard from her!! Well done on the sleeve, I have to start something new and I don't know what!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 14'C (57'F). Nice cool start to the morning. It was in the 30's all weekend. We went to my brother's cottage. I dangled my feet in the water but didn't go in. The water was warm. There was a nice breeze on the poop deck. The only thing that I don't like about going to my brother's cottage, is the long drive home. It's 2-1/2 hour long drive at night. 186 km. My brother had a huge feast on the barbeque, chicken, beef kabobs and corn on the cob. Inside my SIL had baked potatoes and salads, and 2 desserts. I was stuffed.


All that sounds so good (as I sit here with a grilled cheese sandwich) we haven't drug our grill out not once this summer I miss it.....I can see how that makes for a long drive home being stuffed and probably just wanting a nap!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Ouch.


reading my post back I sure am glad that we can read each other so well and understand what we mean, silly Ipad I thought I had corrected that before I posted it!!! :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Went to S and B today and had a good afternoon, Finished a childs sleeve. I expect Purple will be at the family's now, I hope she had a good crossing. We went and got a few groceries but DH is a little tired today. He is 70 on Friday! I was a child bride!!!!


And me. xx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I could send you the one I have here? Quite happy to do that although I just realised the voltage would be wrong :sm13: :sm09:


I thought that too I will check and see if they are sold here thank you for the offer!!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


Very nice flowers!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


I see some Dalek's in there.....(shuddering here)...hehehe


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Rookie, a game between the Packer and Da Bears might not be the best place to entertain our friend. :^) Have you ever gone to Fiddleheads in Kenosha Wi. I may have time to go south sometime soon.


I got all excited last night to see the preseason game between the Packers and the Colts but sadly it was cancelled...no fair!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 14'C (57'F). Nice cool start to the morning. It was in the 30's all weekend. We went to my brother's cottage. I dangled my feet in the water but didn't go in. The water was warm. There was a nice breeze on the poop deck. The only thing that I don't like about going to my brother's cottage, is the long drive home. It's 2-1/2 hour long drive at night. 186 km. My brother had a huge feast on the barbeque, chicken, beef kabobs and corn on the cob. Inside my SIL had baked potatoes and salads, and 2 desserts. I was stuffed.


good for you! Pity about the drive home.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> You do look happy playing with the kittens. How long do you get to play with them before they go to their new homes.


that depends if I go to DIL's house. They will be there for weeks yet.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


How stupid of them. Did you eventually find them? The replacements look worth waiting for, but the vase might be stolen.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


Jemima!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I see some Dalek's in there.....(shuddering here)...hehehe


Were you one of those people who hid behind the sofa when they were on? :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## jinx

Something silly done by grounds keepers ruin a wonderful time for 1,00's of people.


binkbrice said:


> I got all excited last night to see the preseason game between the Packers and the Colts but sadly it was cancelled...no fair!!!!


----------



## jinx

I followed your link. It sounds like a fantastic event. I have never gone to any fiber/crafting show.


RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't -- I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Did you see the fiber show advertisement for Jefferson? Have you ever been there?
> 
> http://www.wisconsinsheepandwoolfestival.com/fiberartsclasses/classes-schedule.php


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I followed your link. It sounds like a fantastic event. I have never gone to any fiber/crafting show.


How far are you from there? Want to meet up with me a couple of other crafters?


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Were you one of those people who hid behind the sofa when they were on? :sm12: :sm12:


Yes or ran screaming from the room still don't like them!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Something silly done by grounds keepers ruin a wonderful time for 1,00's of people.


What happened?


----------



## binkbrice

My son, Michael and our dog Bullvie


----------



## jinx

Do not quote me... It is a new field and maybe was not perfectly level. Then the painted lines were congealed. All in all the officials thought to error on the side of safety and cancel the game to prevent any possible injuries.


binkbrice said:


> What happened?


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the invite. It sounds like a great time. It is a bit more than I can do at this time. 


RookieRetiree said:


> How far are you from there? Want to meet up with me a couple of other crafters?


----------



## binkbrice

I had to put the ladybug blanket on temporary hold to make a quick birthday present for my Dd's friend


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Do not quote me... It is a new field and maybe was not perfectly level. Then the painted lines were congealed. All in all the officials thought to error on the side of safety and cancel the game to prevent any possible injuries.


That's right I forgot they were getting a new field yeah netter safe than sorry


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I am off to roast some hot dogs and marshmallows!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Okay I am off to roast some hot dogs and marshmallows!


Sound intriguing. Together?


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Thanks for the invite. It sounds like a great time. It is a bit more than I can do at this time.


Okay, if we make it there, I'll write a note about it on Connections.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Sound intriguing. Together?


We have the hot dogs first and then roast the marshmallows not at the same time! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> That's right I forgot they were getting a new field yeah netter safe than sorry


See right before I posted this it said better not netter......aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> that depends if I go to DIL's house. They will be there for weeks yet.


Sounds like a good incentive to go and visit, in fact they are so cute, _I_ might go and visit her!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> How stupid of them. Did you eventually find them? The replacements look worth waiting for, but the vase might be stolen.


They came and took them away before I knew anything about it, I suspect I got some of them back, re-arranged!! Know what you mean about the vase and don't tell DS but I passed the whole thing on to Jill as I will be away for five days and will miss their beauty, bet I don't get the vase back from her either!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> My son, Michael and our dog Bullvie


Michael is so grown up and so is Mr B!! Love his haircut!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its dull today.Never mond, I have my "wonderful" over 60's today. DH says he feels a bit better today. He was just tired yesterday.Have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull today.Never mond, I have my "wonderful" over 60's today. DH says he feels a bit better today. He was just tired yesterday.Have a good day.


Morning from Wales, it's dull here as well now, although it was all blue skies and sunshine when I got up. DH is washing his car right now, wonder if he will do mine. Have you ever knitted something and as you are doing it are not sure if you are going to like it? I'm doing a super chunky hooded baby jumper, all st. st. Super easy but curling like mad and no edging at the neck. I will have to see what it's like when I've finished. See you all later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a good incentive to go and visit, in fact they are so cute, _I_ might go and visit her!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


she would be pleased to make you welcome; and they are adorable. One has a patch of white on his belly; otherwise they are just black. Perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady

DH came home from the workshop yesterday and slept on the sofa for two hours. He finally agreed to go to bed. Then he decided he didn't have a cold but was seriously ill and asked me to phone the Dr. So I phoned 111 and a lovely lady spoke to him for ages then told him he had a cold, take two paracetamol and go to sleep! He decided he was dying, especially after being sick all over the toilet floor.
He is still moping, but sitting watching TV. Man cold!
I'm off to lunch with the ladies. DH is supposed to be over the workshop then collecting the boys for an overnight stay as they want to come to the airport tomorrow. I think that means I will be collecting them later.
Perfect weather here again. I'm wearing a dress for the fourth day running (no, not the same one!)


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Cool start but going to the 30's all this week. Mum ate my potato salad and sliced chicken breast so I have nothing to take for lunch. I don't mind if she eats it, (the container said "MAV LUNCH") but I need her to re-fill the container from the big tub of potato salad downstairs, because I can't get past the kitties on the basement stairs with the tub.
I started a new project, but I think I'm going to frog it already. It's cotton/soy blend yarn and merino yarn in stripes. The two textures together feels strange. And there are lace sections and cotton doesn't do lace well.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> DH came home from the workshop yesterday and slept on the sofa for two hours. He finally agreed to go to bed. Then he decided he didn't have a cold but was seriously ill and asked me to phone the Dr. So I phoned 111 and a lovely lady spoke to him for ages then told him he had a cold, take two paracetamol and go to sleep! He decided he was dying, especially after being sick all over the toilet floor.
> He is still moping, but sitting watching TV. Man cold!
> I'm off to lunch with the ladies. DH is supposed to be over the workshop then collecting the boys for an overnight stay as they want to come to the airport tomorrow. I think that means I will be collecting them later.
> Perfect weather here again. I'm wearing a dress for the fourth day running (no, not the same one!)


<Hugs> for having to deal with Man cold. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> she would be pleased to make you welcome; and they are adorable. One has a patch of white on his belly; otherwise they are just black. Perfect.


Perfect now, but they grow up and meow all night long.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from Wales, it's dull here as well now, although it was all blue skies and sunshine when I got up. DH is washing his car right now, wonder if he will do mine. Have you ever knitted something and as you are doing it are not sure if you are going to like it? I'm doing a super chunky hooded baby jumper, all st. st. Super easy but curling like mad and no edging at the neck. I will have to see what it's like when I've finished. See you all later. xxx


Like the project I'm doing right now? I'm not sure I like the texture.
Have you thought of a crocheting a row or two along the curling edge.


----------



## nitz8catz

I think I'm going to be late for everything today.
I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.,


----------



## jinx

Hope hubby feels better today. I not sure if he was moping or mopping, but neither sounds like fun. Enjoy your lunch with the ladies. Dress, dress, what is a dress.


SaxonLady said:


> DH came home from the workshop yesterday and slept on the sofa for two hours. He finally agreed to go to bed. Then he decided he didn't have a cold but was seriously ill and asked me to phone the Dr. So I phoned 111 and a lovely lady spoke to him for ages then told him he had a cold, take two paracetamol and go to sleep! He decided he was dying, especially after being sick all over the toilet floor.
> He is still moping, but sitting watching TV. Man cold!
> I'm off to lunch with the ladies. DH is supposed to be over the workshop then collecting the boys for an overnight stay as they want to come to the airport tomorrow. I think that means I will be collecting them later.
> Perfect weather here again. I'm wearing a dress for the fourth day running (no, not the same one!)


----------



## jinx

We knew what you meant. It is quite some spell check you have. It changes correct spelling into nonsense. 
P.S. I stand corrected netter is a work. Fisherman catching fish with a net or a person on the internet. Learned something new todayl


binkbrice said:


> See right before I posted this it said better not netter......aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from Wales, it's dull here as well now, although it was all blue skies and sunshine when I got up. DH is washing his car right now, wonder if he will do mine. Have you ever knitted something and as you are doing it are not sure if you are going to like it? I'm doing a super chunky hooded baby jumper, all st. st. Super easy but curling like mad and no edging at the neck. I will have to see what it's like when I've finished. See you all later. xxx


Can you modify it so it doesn't curl, eg knit a seed stitch edging on it?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> she would be pleased to make you welcome; and they are adorable. One has a patch of white on his belly; otherwise they are just black. Perfect.


....and lucky!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> DH came home from the workshop yesterday and slept on the sofa for two hours. He finally agreed to go to bed. Then he decided he didn't have a cold but was seriously ill and asked me to phone the Dr. So I phoned 111 and a lovely lady spoke to him for ages then told him he had a cold, take two paracetamol and go to sleep! He decided he was dying, especially after being sick all over the toilet floor.
> He is still moping, but sitting watching TV. Man cold!
> I'm off to lunch with the ladies. DH is supposed to be over the workshop then collecting the boys for an overnight stay as they want to come to the airport tomorrow. I think that means I will be collecting them later.
> Perfect weather here again. I'm wearing a dress for the fourth day running (no, not the same one!)


Poor DH, sounds like maybe he ate something that made him sick, on top of the cold!! Have a nice lunch and enjoy your time with the boys! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Like the project I'm doing right now? I'm not sure I like the texture.
> Have you thought of a crocheting a row or two along the curling edge.


Trouble is I can't crochet but I think I will have to do something especially around the neck.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hope hubby feels better today. I not sure if he was moping or mopping, but neither sounds like fun. Enjoy your lunch with the ladies. Dress, dress, what is a dress.


My thoughts exactly, completely forgotten what they are. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Cool start but going to the 30's all this week. Mum ate my potato salad and sliced chicken breast so I have nothing to take for lunch. I don't mind if she eats it, (the container said "MAV LUNCH") but I need her to re-fill the container from the big tub of potato salad downstairs, because I can't get past the kitties on the basement stairs with the tub.
> I started a new project, but I think I'm going to frog it already. It's cotton/soy blend yarn and merino yarn in stripes. The two textures together feels strange. And there are lace sections and cotton doesn't do lace well.


Sounds like you are on a loser there, you're right, frog it and do something else! I started another sampler shawl last night, using up oddments again, just for something to knit! I am not taking knitting to Disney with me tomorrow as I know I won't get any done!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Can you modify it so it doesn't curl, eg knit a seed stitch edging on it?


I think I will see if I've got any white fun yarn and knit up an edging with that.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I will see if I've got any white fun yarn and knit up an edging with that.


That could look really good!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone! I've just gotten back from my morning walk. We've got a dull day out there so far. I'm off this afternoon for a couple of days with my sister and will be going to a doctor appointment tomorrow with my mom. Will be stopping in downtown Seattle to meet up with a friend for a late lunch before catching the bus down to where the family is. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Enjoy your time with your family.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! I've just gotten back from my morning walk. We've got a dull day out there so far. I'm off this afternoon for a couple of days with my sister and will be going to a doctor appointment tomorrow with my mom. Will be stopping in downtown Seattle to meet up with a friend for a late lunch before catching the bus down to where the family is. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Enjoy your time with your family.


Thanks, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! I've just gotten back from my morning walk. We've got a dull day out there so far. I'm off this afternoon for a couple of days with my sister and will be going to a doctor appointment tomorrow with my mom. Will be stopping in downtown Seattle to meet up with a friend for a late lunch before catching the bus down to where the family is. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


That sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and be safe!! Have I mentioned I am off to EuroDisney in the morning?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and be safe!! Have I mentioned I am off to EuroDisney in the morning?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Once or twice!!! :sm02: Have a fantastic time with all of them. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Well, I hardly won my fortune today.... I won $2. NO raffle! Veronica gave me some face wipes that she'd won, so I owe her one....DH has a smile on his face now he's bought some bird peanuts....Its raining again,,,Ive got a wet Duvet cover in the kitchen....Its really a cr*p afternoon. I did a bit of knitting. My staff has text to say that she'll come thursday instead of today. Ive text her back to say No you wont.....Its gradually got so as shes coming whenever she feels like it and it doesnt always fit in with us. I waited in last Thursday as a one off but I'm not doing it again. DH likes to go out Thurs and Fri. Anyway we are going up the family's. Theres talk of a carvery, because they wont see DH on friday, his birthday as they will be going off on their jolly holly's.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and be safe!! Have I mentioned I am off to EuroDisney in the morning?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


You make sure you have a brilliant time....Enjoy yourselves. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and be safe!! Have I mentioned I am off to EuroDisney in the morning?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Just now and again, have a wonderful time I'm green with envy. (Not a good look :sm09: ). Make sure you've got your camera ready for when the kids realise where they are going. xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Well, I hardly won my fortune today.... I won $2. NO raffle! Veronica gave me some face wipes that she'd won, so I owe her one....DH has a smile on his face now he's bought some bird peanuts....Its raining again,,,Ive got a wet Duvet cover in the kitchen....Its really a cr*p afternoon. I did a bit of knitting. My staff has text to say that she'll come thursday instead of today. Ive text her back to say No you wont.....Its gradually got so as shes coming whenever she feels like it and it doesnt always fit in with us. I waited in last Thursday as a one off but I'm not doing it again. DH likes to go out Thurs and Fri. Anyway we are going up the family's. Theres talk of a carvery, because they wont see DH on friday, his birthday as they will be going off on their jolly holly's.


Quite right, you tell her when to come not the other way round!!! Can you imagine ringing your boss up to say you can't work tomorrow but you'll come in on Friday instead?! I can only imagine what my boss would have said and I can't put it on here!! I doubt I'll be online while I'm away so please wish dear Mr A a lovely birthday for Friday and a happy, healthy year to come!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You make sure you have a brilliant time....Enjoy yourselves. x


Thanks dear, I've just phoned France - ooh, get me!! - to book two evening meals in somewhere fairly posh, we won't be doing this again so even if I'm in hock for a year, I don't care, I want it special!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just now and again, have a wonderful time I'm green with envy. (Not a good look :sm09: ). Make sure you've got your camera ready for when the kids realise where they are going. xxx


I'm going to do my best, it will be priceless!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I've just phoned France - ooh, get me!! - to book two evening meals in somewhere fairly posh, we won't be doing this again so even if I'm in hock for a year, I don't care, I want it special!!! xxxx


I wanted to do that because I felt the same way when we got to the place none of us could find anything on the menu that we wanted so we ended up leaving doesn't pay to take DH somewhere posh he wouldn't eat anything!!!! :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am on a roll today have already taken Michael to the dentist and he didn't cry one tear...this is progress he screamed bloody murder the first time, cried quietly the next time and today nothing so I hope this continues for getting the tooth fixed on the first of Sept.!

Then I went to the grocery and forgot my laundry detergent and fabric softener came home and have gotten a roast with potatoes, carrots, and onions in the oven making the entire house smell wonderful!!!!

now I must go and work on the ladybug as I have delayed long enough.

Londy I really hope the kids enjoy the trip and that you get lots of pictures and most of all make lots of memories!!!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Lesson for today is:
> Australia population 232,766,711 Area 2,967,893
> U.S.A. population 313,232,044 Area 3,718,691
> U.K. population 62,689,362 Area 94,525
> We have more people and would love to send some to you so the population was equal. There is one in particular I would like to send,
> but I do not want to get political.


Our population is only 24 395 152 (current for 2016)????
Jinx we have enough of our own political idiots, please don't send us any more! ????????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Went out with Jill and my niece and her partner to a pub quiz last night, it was good fun and we were in the lead for a while but finished fourth! I now need to go and get my case from the loft and start packing for Paris!! Unexpectedly bumped into DD and the kids this morning at the shops and it was really hard to stay chilled and just say, 'see you when I see you' to them, I'm so excited!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later!1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Waiting to see your pictures! xox


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I've just phoned France - ooh, get me!! - to book two evening meals in somewhere fairly posh, we won't be doing this again so even if I'm in hock for a year, I don't care, I want it special!!! xxxx


We did that too when we were in France and England -- but I also wanted to experience a pub meal, a street vendor meal, and a Burrough market meal plus I did some home-cooking for my brother since he was missing out on that while he was "batching" while working at Gastwick. So it all evened out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Well I am on a roll today have already taken Michael to the dentist and he didn't cry one tear...this is progress he screamed bloody murder the first time, cried quietly the next time and today nothing so I hope this continues for getting the tooth fixed on the first of Sept.!
> 
> Then I went to the grocery and forgot my laundry detergent and fabric softener came home and have gotten a roast with potatoes, carrots, and onions in the oven making the entire house smell wonderful!!!!
> 
> now I must go and work on the ladybug as I have delayed long enough.
> 
> Londy I really hope the kids enjoy the trip and that you get lots of pictures and most of all make lots of memories!!!!


Yum...sounds wonderful.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Lesson for today is:
> Australia population 232,766,711 Area 2,967,893
> U.S.A. population 313,232,044 Area 3,718,691
> U.K. population 62,689,362 Area 94,525
> We have more people and would love to send some to you so the population was equal. There is one in particular I would like to send,
> but I do not want to get political.


No, our population as of 2016 is only 24 395 152, you are correct with the land mass.
Please don't send any opticians down this way, we have enough political imbeciles of our own, without adding foreign ones? ????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I wanted to do that because I felt the same way when we got to the place none of us could find anything on the menu that we wanted so we ended up leaving doesn't pay to take DH somewhere posh he wouldn't eat anything!!!! :sm06:


Oh dear, that was a shame! DD and I are pretty happy with most things and they seem to have a good kid's menu so, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I am on a roll today have already taken Michael to the dentist and he didn't cry one tear...this is progress he screamed bloody murder the first time, cried quietly the next time and today nothing so I hope this continues for getting the tooth fixed on the first of Sept.!
> 
> Then I went to the grocery and forgot my laundry detergent and fabric softener came home and have gotten a roast with potatoes, carrots, and onions in the oven making the entire house smell wonderful!!!!
> 
> now I must go and work on the ladybug as I have delayed long enough.
> 
> Londy I really hope the kids enjoy the trip and that you get lots of pictures and most of all make lots of memories!!!!


Thanks love, will do my best! Your dinner sounds lovely, I did a chicken roast with lots of veggies tonight as DH will be cooking himself rubbish while I'm away!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well I am on a roll today have already taken Michael to the dentist and he didn't cry one tear...this is progress he screamed bloody murder the first time, cried quietly the next time and today nothing so I hope this continues for getting the tooth fixed on the first of Sept.!
> 
> Then I went to the grocery and forgot my laundry detergent and fabric softener came home and have gotten a roast with potatoes, carrots, and onions in the oven making the entire house smell wonderful!!!!
> 
> now I must go and work on the ladybug as I have delayed long enough.
> 
> Londy I really hope the kids enjoy the trip and that you get lots of pictures and most of all make lots of memories!!!!


Sounds as though you had a avery good day, I can almost smell your roast. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## martina

London Girl said:


> Where do you shop for yarn, Martina?


I tried Hobbbycraft. Think I will wait till Ally Pally or go on line to Deramores.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Normandy. Visited Bayeaux yesterday, lovely medeavil old town. Saw the tapestry, it is btilliant and the lovely cathedral. Had livel gallette (pancake) filled with creme fraiche and roquefort for lunch. Not jych planned for today. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Normandy. Visited Bayeaux yesterday, lovely medeavil old town. Saw the tapestry, it is btilliant and the lovely cathedral. Had livel gallette (pancake) filled with creme fraiche and roquefort for lunch. Not jych planned for today. Xx


Hi Honey, would have loved to have seen the tapestry but it wasn't on our itinerary!! Have fun, I'm just waiting for my "taxi"!!!Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Normandy. Visited Bayeaux yesterday, lovely medeavil old town. Saw the tapestry, it is btilliant and the lovely cathedral. Had livel gallette (pancake) filled with creme fraiche and roquefort for lunch. Not jych planned for today. Xx


Enjoy your sunshine, it's dull here again but we are supposed to be having a heatwave next week, whether it will get across to here or just stay in the SE we will have to wait and see. Have a nice lazy day.xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls,we have nothing planned today. I hope you all have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 30'C (86'F). It is so hot and sticky out there. I just went and chopped off all my lettuce. What wasn't wilted had a funny see-through quality to the leaves. Not appetizing at all.
We had another baby opossum on the porch again. This one was even smaller. About the same length body and tail as a guinea pig. It looked like a big mouse. It ate the cat kibbles, had a drink, washed it's face and climbed down the ivy on the porch.
We had a squirrel sprawled out on the top of the fence in the shade. All the birds are walking around with their mouths open.
It's hot.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls,we have nothing planned today. I hope you all have a good day whatever you do.


Have a nice quiet day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoy your sunshine, it's dull here again but we are supposed to be having a heatwave next week, whether it will get across to here or just stay in the SE we will have to wait and see. Have a nice lazy day.xxx


It sounds like you are going to get the weather that we have here.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Normandy. Visited Bayeaux yesterday, lovely medeavil old town. Saw the tapestry, it is btilliant and the lovely cathedral. Had livel gallette (pancake) filled with creme fraiche and roquefort for lunch. Not jych planned for today. Xx


Enjoy your "not much planned day".


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you are going to get the weather that we have here.


I truly hope so. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Lesson for today is:
> Australia population 232,766,711 Area 2,967,893
> U.S.A. population 313,232,044 Area 3,718,691
> U.K. population 62,689,362 Area 94,525
> We have more people and would love to send some to you so the population was equal. There is one in particular I would like to send,
> but I do not want to get political.





Xiang said:


> No, our population as of 2016 is only 24 395 152, you are correct with the land mass.
> Please don't send any opticians down this way, we have enough political imbeciles of our own, without adding foreign ones? ????????????????????????


Wow, Canada's population is now 36,155,487. Area 9.985 million km² or 3,855,000 mi².


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I am on a roll today have already taken Michael to the dentist and he didn't cry one tear...this is progress he screamed bloody murder the first time, cried quietly the next time and today nothing so I hope this continues for getting the tooth fixed on the first of Sept.!
> 
> Then I went to the grocery and forgot my laundry detergent and fabric softener came home and have gotten a roast with potatoes, carrots, and onions in the oven making the entire house smell wonderful!!!!
> 
> now I must go and work on the ladybug as I have delayed long enough.
> 
> Londy I really hope the kids enjoy the trip and that you get lots of pictures and most of all make lots of memories!!!!


That's great about Michael. My daughter still has to psych herself up for dentist visits. Even just for cleaning.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Well, I hardly won my fortune today.... I won $2. NO raffle! Veronica gave me some face wipes that she'd won, so I owe her one....DH has a smile on his face now he's bought some bird peanuts....Its raining again,,,Ive got a wet Duvet cover in the kitchen....Its really a cr*p afternoon. I did a bit of knitting. My staff has text to say that she'll come thursday instead of today. Ive text her back to say No you wont.....Its gradually got so as shes coming whenever she feels like it and it doesnt always fit in with us. I waited in last Thursday as a one off but I'm not doing it again. DH likes to go out Thurs and Fri. Anyway we are going up the family's. Theres talk of a carvery, because they wont see DH on friday, his birthday as they will be going off on their jolly holly's.


I hope you get the staff sorted. You've got plans already.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and be safe!! Have I mentioned I am off to EuroDisney in the morning?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Have a great time.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
I don't really want to step outside again. The walk from the garage to the building at work is going to be sweltering. I'm melting just thinking of it.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hope hubby feels better today. I not sure if he was moping or mopping, but neither sounds like fun. Enjoy your lunch with the ladies. Dress, dress, what is a dress.


something you drop over your head and it hangs loose and light on your body.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Poor DH, sounds like maybe he ate something that made him sick, on top of the cold!! Have a nice lunch and enjoy your time with the boys! xxx


He has pretty much slept for two days, was very hot but felt cold, had a bright red face. He is now a bit better, but has turned slightly yellow! He says he feels as if he has had malaria!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and be safe!! Have I mentioned I am off to EuroDisney in the morning?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


No. Are you really?


----------



## SaxonLady

I have the boys; we've been to the airport. I now have to find them some lunch before I drop them off with friends at the cinema. Busy boys!


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, here we are in the santa fe hotel at Disney in Paris!! Easy pleasant journey, Liv slept for most of it! Catch you later, lots of love you all xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Sounds grand. You made me hungry. Have to go fix breakfast. Hm, maybe plain pancakes.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Normandy. Visited Bayeaux yesterday, lovely medeavil old town. Saw the tapestry, it is btilliant and the lovely cathedral. Had livel gallette (pancake) filled with creme fraiche and roquefort for lunch. Not jych planned for today. Xx


----------



## jinx

Oh what fun. i did not know you were going to Disney. Why didn't you tell us? Have a grand time.


London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, here we are in the santa fe hotel at Disney in Paris!! Easy pleasant journey, Liv slept for most of it! Catch you later, lots of love you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Normandy. Visited Bayeaux yesterday, lovely medeavil old town. Saw the tapestry, it is btilliant and the lovely cathedral. Had livel gallette (pancake) filled with creme fraiche and roquefort for lunch. Not jych planned for today. Xx


That sounds really lovely. Glad you're enjoying yourselves. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

is it time to see the doctor? Symptoms sound serious to me.


SaxonLady said:


> He has pretty much slept for two days, was very hot but felt cold, had a bright red face. He is now a bit better, but has turned slightly yellow! He says he feels as if he has had malaria!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful photo and so glad you have been having a great time with her! xxxooo :sm24:


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Just popping in before I head over to sewing circle with binky .
> Wanted to show y'all DH's work truck after the accident.


Hhhmmmm ......... he did a good job of it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I am glad you found the books and had a nice retreat. I am at this moment watching on tv the Olympic groups entering in parade. I so admire anyone with physical abilities. I've never had any. And I admire your ability to do spinning. I love the look and feel of yarn.
> Can you believe my dog is licking a cup that held grapefruit? I'm surprised.


Dogs love trying anything that their person likes! (★^O^★)


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. We went out and had coffee. Went to a couple of pound shops and spent $20. Got some real bargains though. I had a chat with my friend and neighbour who is paralised and we had a laugh. I am in awe of her. She must get sooooooooo fed up.....


----------



## jinx

Lately I have been getting exercise by walking in Walmart's super centers. Easier to walk while having a cart and it is not healthy to walk outside in the heat and humidity. Today I thought I would ride over to Lake Michigan as it is always "cooler by the lake." Today it was hot, humid, and beautiful at the lake. 
I had to return the cell phone I purchased two weeks ago as it kept dropping calls. They gladly exchanged my phone for any phone of my choice. However, if I had not had the box the first phone came in I would have been charged $30.00. My sons wife taught me to save boxes for several weeks when I buy something new in case I want to return it. That sure paid off today.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


They look great! I love the Llama especially! Good luck with your entries at the village show


----------



## LondonChris

Home again after a few days in Lincolnshire. We stayed in a very nice B & B, run by an elderly couple, I wanted to help them, don't know how they had energy to do what they were doing. Their house was beautiful, full of highly polished furniture & floors. We spent the days with My DD & her family. We all went to the beach on Tuesday with the boy's other grandad. Little O was in the very cold sea & even the baby had a paddle. I stayed off the beach but it was great fun to see the family having such fun.
I have read through tonight hope your DH is feeling better Saxy? I'm sure Purple & Londy are having a great time in France. See you all tomorrow, really tired now.


----------



## Xiang

jinx wrote:
Your lucky they were only a few hours off schedule. Only once did my great grand stay over. Her parents had to rushed the baby to the hospital. Her mom returned at 5a.m. and she had not slept a wink.

Londy wrote:
Oh dear, you must have been shattered!!!

We had a similar experience with our 20 month old twins, but they didn't stay all night, as we were hoping! I ended up ringing DD at about 8pm (they had been with us from about 4.30pm) to let her know that they would need to pick the twins up after they had finished their meal. Fortunately both of the parents knew that the twins wouldn't stay the night; this was the first attempt to have the twins sleep out for the night, and they are still having night feeds, so we all knew it probably wouldn't happen! Even though it was only 3 and a half hours, I was totally exhausted!????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm glad, too, Chris. Mr. Ric had to have that 24 hour test done last year with the electrodes on his chest (and it's a hairy one). Not fun for him to get them off! :sm19:


Didn't they shave little patches first? It would have given a much clearer, and more accurate tracing! Did the electrodes actually stay on for the entire time, or did you have to put them back on, once or twice?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Haven't been on a horse since I was 15. The school took us riding on Streatham Common but I was afraid of my feisty pony and wouldn't kick my heels in to make it go. The instructor took it upon himself to whack the horse hard on the rump, whereupon the pony, Coco, took off, I fell off and broke my glasses!! No worries for me with the buffalo, I won't be on a horse!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


I wouldn't have been on the horse at 15 either; don't think I have ever been on one, but I have been on acamel, when I was 28, and had 2 young children on with me!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Didn't they shave little patches first? It would have given a much clearer, and more accurate tracing! Did the electrodes actually stay on for the entire time, or did you have to put them back on, once or twice?


They may have and I think they all stayed on.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> of course they do.
> 
> Tanks for getting the photo downloaded for me.
> 
> Here I am for the rest of you.


Ahhhh ....... very cute! ????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, both Chrissy and Purple. Enjoy your holidays away. xxxooo :sm02:


That's a ditto from me, to everyone who is going away! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> something you drop over your head and it hangs loose and light on your body.


Something I wear all the time unless it is a skirt and t shirt! :sm08:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our momma-cat Smokey has been doing that. She doesn't want to come inside for the night and would rather play with the night creatures.


Well cats ARE supposed to like the nocturnal times much better. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Cake/yarn, both have the same happy effect.


They do don't they?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There's always online shopping. I'm getting more knitting supplies that way.


That used to be how I got mine also, there will still be some things that I might get online, I just don't know what they will be yet! Now, unless I am making something for the children, that is very easy care for the parents and not shrink; I am trying to spin as much of my own yarn as possible. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go. I'm no longer on standby. I get a week off before I'm on standby again. I have 2 project meetings today. One for a project that isn't mine, so that should be interesting.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope your meetings go well!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, I have just caught up for the day! I had a message from DS telling me the name of the local flower shop that should have delivered my flowers and as I was passing it on my way home from Zumba, I dropped in and gave them a piece of my mind!! It seemed they tried to deliver them on Friday pm, we were out having lunch, so they put them behind a huge flower tub in the front garden but put no note through the door!! How silly, we didn't spot them of course, we hardly ever use the front door. However, she has redone them and delivered them this morning directly into DH's hands, who also gave them a piece of _his_ mind!! They are very lovely though and well worth waiting for. The vase came with them!


Well worth waiting for!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've finished my egg cosies for the village show, now have to decide what to knit next, for once I have not got anything lined up in my mind. Here's my last couple of weeks work.


They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I wouldn't have been on the horse at 15 either; don't think I have ever been on one, but I have been on acamel, when I was 28, and had 2 young children on with me!


I went for two weeks pony trekking about that age, one of the best holidays I had had at the time, no parents, no rules and out on Dartmoor most days. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Michael is so grown up and so is Mr B!! Love his haircut!! xxx


Both gorgeous, you lucky girl! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from Wales where the sun is trying to shine but not really succeeding. Another quiet day today, DH has an appointment with the nurse but is going on his own, he's getting very independent with his driving but I am still not going with him. I didn't get my car washed when he did his yesterday, I wonder what his response would be if I cooked my dinner and not his, just left it on the side. :sm09: :sm09:. I think I might have the devil in me today :sm18: :sm18: Still not had anyone to look at our fence yet, if no-one comes today we might have to start playing tough. ha ha. See you all later. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from Wales, it's dull here as well now, although it was all blue skies and sunshine when I got up. DH is washing his car right now, wonder if he will do mine. Have you ever knitted something and as you are doing it are not sure if you are going to like it? I'm doing a super chunky hooded baby jumper, all st. st. Super easy but curling like mad and no edging at the neck. I will have to see what it's like when I've finished. See you all later. xxx


I don't like knitting with chunky wool, and I really don't limit edges that insist on curling, so I always do an edge, and never knit with chunky yarns! I love knitting with fine yarns, but it takes a long time, so usually go with an 8 ply! ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> DH came home from the workshop yesterday and slept on the sofa for two hours. He finally agreed to go to bed. Then he decided he didn't have a cold but was seriously ill and asked me to phone the Dr. So I phoned 111 and a lovely lady spoke to him for ages then told him he had a cold, take two paracetamol and go to sleep! He decided he was dying, especially after being sick all over the toilet floor.
> He is still moping, but sitting watching TV. Man cold!
> I'm off to lunch with the ladies. DH is supposed to be over the workshop then collecting the boys for an overnight stay as they want to come to the airport tomorrow. I think that means I will be collecting them later.
> Perfect weather here again. I'm wearing a dress for the fourth day running (no, not the same one!)


Wow .......... I will wear shorts, but the "d" word is not in my vocabulary! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Cool start but going to the 30's all this week. Mum ate my potato salad and sliced chicken breast so I have nothing to take for lunch. I don't mind if she eats it, (the container said "MAV LUNCH") but I need her to re-fill the container from the big tub of potato salad downstairs, because I can't get past the kitties on the basement stairs with the tub.
> I started a new project, but I think I'm going to frog it already. It's cotton/soy blend yarn and merino yarn in stripes. The two textures together feels strange. And there are lace sections and cotton doesn't do lace well.


I am making a sample of entrelac knitting in cotton yarn, but I don't really like the texture of it, so I probably won't use thick cotton yarn again!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> for having to deal with Man cold. :sm01:


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! I've just gotten back from my morning walk. We've got a dull day out there so far. I'm off this afternoon for a couple of days with my sister and will be going to a doctor appointment tomorrow with my mom. Will be stopping in downtown Seattle to meet up with a friend for a late lunch before catching the bus down to where the family is. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hope everything goes well with your mum's appointment tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and be safe!! Have I mentioned I am off to EuroDisney in the morning?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Have a great time over there, just act like the kid dd treats you like, you might have more fun! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> something you drop over your head and it hangs loose and light on your body.


Nope ......... don't believe you at all ......... That just sounds like a long shirt!


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a terrific time. I loved when we had horses. Sitting, knitting and watching the horses graze is my idea of paradise.


Barn-dweller said:


> I went for two weeks pony trekking about that age, one of the best holidays I had had at the time, no parents, no rules and out on Dartmoor most days. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Lately I have been getting exercise by walking in Walmart's super centers. Easier to walk while having a cart and it is not healthy to walk outside in the heat and humidity. Today I thought I would ride over to Lake Michigan as it is always "cooler by the lake." Today it was hot, humid, and beautiful at the lake.
> I had to return the cell phone I purchased two weeks ago as it kept dropping calls. They gladly exchanged my phone for any phone of my choice. However, if I had not had the box the first phone came in I would have been charged $30.00. My sons wife taught me to save boxes for several weeks when I buy something new in case I want to return it. That sure paid off today.


Well done on that save! Saving the box is always gold to do, I save all of them!


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is time you got a bit of devil in you to see they take care of the fence.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales where the sun is trying to shine but not really succeeding. Another quiet day today, DH has an appointment with the nurse but is going on his own, he's getting very independent with his driving but I am still not going with him. I didn't get my car washed when he did his yesterday, I wonder what his response would be if I cooked my dinner and not his, just left it on the side. :sm09: :sm09:. I think I might have the devil in me today :sm18: :sm18: Still not had anyone to look at our fence yet, if no-one comes today we might have to start playing tough. ha ha. See you all later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. I slept terrible last night. My bones were all aching and of course when its time to get up then I could sleep forever. I need to do some shopping at M and S then go up to the family. We are going for a carvery tonight for DH's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can relate to sleeping poorly. Have a nice time celebrating the birthday.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I slept terrible last night. My bones were all aching and of course when its time to get up then I could sleep forever. I need to do some shopping at M and S then go up to the family. We are going for a carvery tonight for DH's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 20'C (68'F). The critter was back in my chimney and woke me up at 3 am. This time he brought a friend or two. There were multiple sounds in different parts of the chimney. At least I am in training for part of the day.
I started a new project last night as I didn't like the yarns that I was using on the previous project. This new project uses cotton yarn from my stash, and some of it is really nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well done on that save! Saving the box is always gold to do, I save all of them!


I knock them flat and store them under the stairs in the basement. A lot of the warranties require that you ship the item back in the original packaging for service.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am making a sample of entrelac knitting in cotton yarn, but I don't really like the texture of it, so I probably won't use thick cotton yarn again!


I haven't found a use for thick cotton except washcloths and towels.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales where the sun is trying to shine but not really succeeding. Another quiet day today, DH has an appointment with the nurse but is going on his own, he's getting very independent with his driving but I am still not going with him. I didn't get my car washed when he did his yesterday, I wonder what his response would be if I cooked my dinner and not his, just left it on the side. :sm09: :sm09:. I think I might have the devil in me today :sm18: :sm18: Still not had anyone to look at our fence yet, if no-one comes today we might have to start playing tough. ha ha. See you all later. xxx


That fence should have been looked at by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I went for two weeks pony trekking about that age, one of the best holidays I had had at the time, no parents, no rules and out on Dartmoor most days. :sm09: :sm24:


That does sound like fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hope your meetings go well!


The meeting for the project that isn't mine, was fairly useless. They told me what they needed, I committed to nothing, because it wasn't my project. Our team lead has now taken on that project which is great. She is mensa and radiates the attitude that everyone else is not as smart as her. She is so much fun in meetings. Not. And, yes, this is the person who gives me so much grief over vacations.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well cats ARE supposed to like the nocturnal times much better. ????????


Our kittens (now over 6 years old) are all diurnal. They sleep the whole night away. Smokey mama-cat is the only one that wants to be up all night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Smokey mama-cat is now inside, purring while eating her breakfast.
It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Home again after a few days in Lincolnshire. We stayed in a very nice B & B, run by an elderly couple, I wanted to help them, don't know how they had energy to do what they were doing. Their house was beautiful, full of highly polished furniture & floors. We spent the days with My DD & her family. We all went to the beach on Tuesday with the boy's other grandad. Little O was in the very cold sea & even the baby had a paddle. I stayed off the beach but it was great fun to see the family having such fun.
> I have read through tonight hope your DH is feeling better Saxy? I'm sure Purple & Londy are having a great time in France. See you all tomorrow, really tired now.


DH is much better, just a bit washed-out. He's off to the workshop to see what he can do. I don't think he'll be gone for very long.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales where the sun is trying to shine but not really succeeding. Another quiet day today, DH has an appointment with the nurse but is going on his own, he's getting very independent with his driving but I am still not going with him. I didn't get my car washed when he did his yesterday, I wonder what his response would be if I cooked my dinner and not his, just left it on the side. :sm09: :sm09:. I think I might have the devil in me today :sm18: :sm18: Still not had anyone to look at our fence yet, if no-one comes today we might have to start playing tough. ha ha. See you all later. xxx


You get tough lady! Susan will lamp them all for you as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Nope ......... don't believe you at all ......... That just sounds like a long shirt!


that would be wonderful, but I wear my dresses full length to hide my legs and they don't make shirts quite that long.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I think the critters need an eviction notice if he parties at that time of day. Hope your new project works out for you.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 20'C (68'F). The critter was back in my chimney and woke me up at 3 am. This time he brought a friend or two. There were multiple sounds in different parts of the chimney. At least I am in training for part of the day.
> I started a new project last night as I didn't like the yarns that I was using on the previous project. This new project uses cotton yarn from my stash, and some of it is really nice.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've got it!
I need it!
I used it last night.
The reason I got my hospital appointment so quickly was that the results of my sleep test were so bad. I have a constantly low pulse rate (not very low though), possibly because of my medication; I have very low oxygen levels; and the sleep test registered 49; i.e. 49 disturbed seconds per minute on average. The longest clear patch was ten minutes when I went to the toilet. No wonder I'm so tired! 
I brought my CPAP machine home with me and slept with it on all night. I think I will get used to it, but I can't say it is comfortable! I took over an hour to get to sleep, then woke at 9.30 after 8 and a half hours sleep. 
I don't feel tired this morning.
Gotta love the NHS. I should have done this years ago.
And the weather is great yet again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> I've got it!
> I need it!
> I used it last night.
> The reason I got my hospital appointment so quickly was that the results of my sleep test were so bad. I have a constantly low pulse rate (not very low though), possibly because of my medication; I have very low oxygen levels; and the sleep test registered 49; i.e. 49 disturbed seconds per minute on average. The longest clear patch was ten minutes when I went to the toilet. No wonder I'm so tired!
> I brought my CPAP machine home with me and slept with it on all night. I think I will get used to it, but I can't say it is comfortable! I took over an hour to get to sleep, then woke at 9.30 after 8 and a half hours sleep.
> I don't feel tired this morning.
> Gotta love the NHS. I should have done this years ago.
> And the weather is great yet again.


That's fantastic.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You get tough lady! Susan will lamp them all for you as well.


I might be small but I can lamp with the best. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I've got it!
> I need it!
> I used it last night.
> The reason I got my hospital appointment so quickly was that the results of my sleep test were so bad. I have a constantly low pulse rate (not very low though), possibly because of my medication; I have very low oxygen levels; and the sleep test registered 49; i.e. 49 disturbed seconds per minute on average. The longest clear patch was ten minutes when I went to the toilet. No wonder I'm so tired!
> I brought my CPAP machine home with me and slept with it on all night. I think I will get used to it, but I can't say it is comfortable! I took over an hour to get to sleep, then woke at 9.30 after 8 and a half hours sleep.
> I don't feel tired this morning.
> Gotta love the NHS. I should have done this years ago.
> And the weather is great yet again.


Sounds as though you might be sorted. Welcome to the night hibernators. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh what fun. i did not know you were going to Disney. Why didn't you tell us? Have a grand time.


Haha, funny lady! Having a bit of a siesta after a busy morning which was hard on an old lady's feet! :sm14: Going back after dinner at the hotel this evening for a couple more rides and the fireworks then tomorrow we will move on to Walt Disney Studios!! Will try and catch up now, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales where the sun is trying to shine but not really succeeding. Another quiet day today, DH has an appointment with the nurse but is going on his own, he's getting very independent with his driving but I am still not going with him. I didn't get my car washed when he did his yesterday, I wonder what his response would be if I cooked my dinner and not his, just left it on the side. :sm09: :sm09:. I think I might have the devil in me today :sm18: :sm18: Still not had anyone to look at our fence yet, if no-one comes today we might have to start playing tough. ha ha. See you all later. xxx


You just reminded me of when I did exactly that when I was first married, cooked spaghetti bol just for me, we fought over the plate and the whole lot went over our new sofa!! :sm14: :sm12: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't like knitting with chunky wool, and I really don't limit edges that insist on curling, so I always do an edge, and never knit with chunky yarns! I love knitting with fine yarns, but it takes a long time, so usually go with an 8 ply! ????


Me too!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Have a great time over there, just act like the kid dd treats you like, you might have more fun! ????????????


Sorry to say it's not working! :sm14: xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I've got it!
> I need it!
> I used it last night.
> The reason I got my hospital appointment so quickly was that the results of my sleep test were so bad. I have a constantly low pulse rate (not very low though), possibly because of my medication; I have very low oxygen levels; and the sleep test registered 49; i.e. 49 disturbed seconds per minute on average. The longest clear patch was ten minutes when I went to the toilet. No wonder I'm so tired!
> I brought my CPAP machine home with me and slept with it on all night. I think I will get used to it, but I can't say it is comfortable! I took over an hour to get to sleep, then woke at 9.30 after 8 and a half hours sleep.
> I don't feel tired this morning.
> Gotta love the NHS. I should have done this years ago.
> And the weather is great yet again.


 Your levels were low, no wonder you have not been feeling so good. I didn't take my machine when I went away & was tired all day. Last night I put on the machine, slept 7 hr felt wonderful? I agree with we are lucky with our NHS. You will get used to it. I try to consent rate on my breathing when I try to sleep & I seem to fall asleep very quickly.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi very one. I've been to work this morning & was surprised by my DD & eldest GS who come for lunch with me. This afternoon I went to knitting group, I helped my friend with her knitting. She gets me to write out her pattern as she is finding the pattern difficult which it is. She is a beautiful knitter & 96 years old.
I'm now watching the kayaking & all that rushing water is making me uncomfortable, I'm off see you later,,


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, funny lady! Having a bit of a siesta after a busy morning which was hard on an old lady's feet! :sm14: Going back after dinner at the hotel this evening for a couple more rides and the fireworks then tomorrow we will move on to Walt Disney Studios!! Will try and catch up now, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


All sounds like good fun. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You just reminded me of when I did exactly that when I was first married, cooked spaghetti bol just for me, we fought over the plate and the whole lot went over our new sofa!! :sm14: :sm12: :sm25:


Hey, you were lucky, having a sofa. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry to say it's not working! :sm14: xx


Try harder. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Haha, funny lady! Having a bit of a siesta after a busy morning which was hard on an old lady's feet! :sm14: Going back after dinner at the hotel this evening for a couple more rides and the fireworks then tomorrow we will move on to Walt Disney Studios!! Will try and catch up now, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Glad you're having a great time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> All sounds like good fun. xxx


Ditto from me! Chris. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


Wondered where you were today, glad you're having a good time, send us some sunshine please. xxx


----------



## jinx

Wonderful to hear from you. Glad everything is going well.


PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


Great you checked in! So glad you are having a wonderful time!! Love and hugs back to you and Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> That is definitely a Tunisian or afghan hook, I am using one to make the ladybug afghan!


Thanks for letting me know what it is. Now I'm going to learn how to use it. I found a booklet on Tunisian in Walmart today for $2.50....perfect timing. It looks like It makes a warm piece if it's what I saw once on tv program. I went to my knitting group and figured out how to join the shoulders of the onesie. Lady suggested doing a three needle bind off next time. I crocheted it to keep the inside smooth and the outside pretty.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 20'C (68'F). The critter was back in my chimney and woke me up at 3 am. This time he brought a friend or two. There were multiple sounds in different parts of the chimney. At least I am in training for part of the day.
> I started a new project last night as I didn't like the yarns that I was using on the previous project. This new project uses cotton yarn from my stash, and some of it is really nice.


Woohoo ......... am looking forward to seeing your project, hope this one is more enjoyable for you to make! xoxo ( ﾟヮﾟ) ???? (~_^)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The meeting for the project that isn't mine, was fairly useless. They told me what they needed, I committed to nothing, because it wasn't my project. Our team lead has now taken on that project which is great. She is mensa and radiates the attitude that everyone else is not as smart as her. She is so much fun in meetings. Not. And, yes, this is the person who gives me so much grief over vacations.


I generally find that most highly intelligent people are like that, there are one of two that I have meet, that have some semblance of humour but not to many though! People who don't know me very well; and some who I used to work with, thought I was humourless, and didn't know how to have fun ........... some of them leant differently, but your coworker doesn't sound anything like me, thank goodness! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our kittens (now over 6 years old) are all diurnal. They sleep the whole night away. Smokey mama-cat is the only one that wants to be up all night.


Or dogs will sleep all day AND all night, if I don't move for the entire time! ???? Mint especially, although every now and then, she does come and ask me to go outside, and play football with her! When she wants to play, she will pick up one of her balls, look at me, or dh sometimes, then will mark time with her fore paws (in an extremely excited manner), until I am ready to go outside with her, then I will kick the ball for her to chase and dribble back to me, until she gets to the point of picking the ball up in her mouth and walking back to me. Then we go back inside for a while. We will do this a few times a day, unless the weather is not suitable, then I will kick the ball (very gently) for her to chase inside, until the conditions outside changes to acceptable conditions again! ???????? Neither of us have been responsible for breaking anything inside, or outside for that matter, so far anyway! (/) (°,,°) (/) (^̮^) (★^O^★)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Smokey mama-cat is now inside, purring while eating her breakfast.
> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.


I love the sound of a purring cat, it is so soothing!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> DH is much better, just a bit washed-out. He's off to the workshop to see what he can do. I don't think he'll be gone for very long.


I wouldn't think so, he will discover that he not only looks washed out, but is actually quite will washed out! If he was a freshly washed sheet, he would possibly be blindingly white! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey, you were lucky, having a sofa. :sm09: :sm09:


It was from my SIL's mail order catalogue and took a year to pay off!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


Having a great time here in another bit of France too,not too much queuing again we think because numbers are down due to the tough time France has been having, and we are having very good weather. The light show and fireworks were awesome last night, kids really having a ball! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was from my SIL's mail order catalogue and took a year to pay off!!


Those were the days!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


Enjoy yourself with the family. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I love the sound of a purring cat, it is so soothing!


That's one thing I miss since we lost our cats.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Having a great time here in another bit of France too,not too much queuing again we think because numbers are down due to the tough time France has been having, and we are having very good weather. The light show and fireworks were awesome last night, kids really having a ball! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


Fantastic! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## grandma susan

morning girls. Just a quickie to say we are ok. I'll catch up later. DH's 70th birthday today and we are off to Scarbrough. Talk to you tonight. Have a good day. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Those were the days!!! :sm09: :sm09:


 Think most of our stuff came off the catalogue in our early years of married life. Now it seems to come off the internet!!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, bright & sunny here. I've a date with the washing machine today, I know how to have a good time! 
Hope you slept well last night, Saxy! I thought of you when I put on my Darth Vader mask!! I had a great night last nght, mainly because I went to bed at 10 instead of gone midnight. Xx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Just a quickie to say we are ok. I'll catch up later. DH's 70th birthday today and we are off to Scarbrough. Talk to you tonight. Have a good day. xx


Happy birthday to your DH


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 35'C (95'F) Judi, you can have your heat back now.
We just heard on the news this morning that a small plane has crashed in Peterborough on one of the streets that head to the yarn store. The pilot was killed but no one else. The spot he landed was in front of the cemetary. The light standard tore his plane in half. If he could have gone just a little further, there is a huge parking lot for the fairgrounds that doesn't have any light standards in it.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, bright & sunny here. I've a date with the washing machine today, I know how to have a good time!
> Hope you slept well last night, Saxy! I thought of you when I put on my Darth Vader mask!! I had a great night last nght, mainly because I went to bed at 10 instead of gone midnight. Xx


I'd like to be in the basement doing laundry today. It's too hot to move outside.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Think most of our stuff came off the catalogue in our early years of married life. Now it seems to come off the internet!!


We used to order a lot of things from the Sears Catalogue when we lived in the country. Just called them up and gave them the catalogue number.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Just a quickie to say we are ok. I'll catch up later. DH's 70th birthday today and we are off to Scarbrough. Talk to you tonight. Have a good day. xx


Happy birthday Mr A. Have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Having a great time here in another bit of France too,not too much queuing again we think because numbers are down due to the tough time France has been having, and we are having very good weather. The light show and fireworks were awesome last night, kids really having a ball! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


I loved Disney's firework and light show. Enjoy yourself with your family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love the sound of a purring cat, it is so soothing!


That's how I go to sleep most nights.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Or dogs will sleep all day AND all night, if I don't move for the entire time! ???? Mint especially, although every now and then, she does come and ask me to go outside, and play football with her! When she wants to play, she will pick up one of her balls, look at me, or dh sometimes, then will mark time with her fore paws (in an extremely excited manner), until I am ready to go outside with her, then I will kick the ball for her to chase and dribble back to me, until she gets to the point of picking the ball up in her mouth and walking back to me. Then we go back inside for a while. We will do this a few times a day, unless the weather is not suitable, then I will kick the ball (very gently) for her to chase inside, until the conditions outside changes to acceptable conditions again! ???????? Neither of us have been responsible for breaking anything inside, or outside for that matter, so far anyway! (/) (°,,°) (/) (^̮^) (★^O^★)


Keep up the continuing good effort.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Woohoo ......... am looking forward to seeing your project, hope this one is more enjoyable for you to make! xoxo ( ﾟヮﾟ) ???? (~_^)


It's fun and fast. Just need to take a picture when it's daylight out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


Continue to have a great time.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi very one. I've been to work this morning & was surprised by my DD & eldest GS who come for lunch with me. This afternoon I went to knitting group, I helped my friend with her knitting. She gets me to write out her pattern as she is finding the pattern difficult which it is. She is a beautiful knitter & 96 years old.
> I'm now watching the kayaking & all that rushing water is making me uncomfortable, I'm off see you later,,


That was a nice surprise.
I've been to the white water kayak tryouts which are held about an hour's drive from me. We couldn't figure out why poles were suspended over the water until the kayaks started. It's amazing what they can do with those little boats.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You just reminded me of when I did exactly that when I was first married, cooked spaghetti bol just for me, we fought over the plate and the whole lot went over our new sofa!! :sm14: :sm12: :sm25:


Oops. How long did you keep the stain?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I've got it!
> I need it!
> I used it last night.
> The reason I got my hospital appointment so quickly was that the results of my sleep test were so bad. I have a constantly low pulse rate (not very low though), possibly because of my medication; I have very low oxygen levels; and the sleep test registered 49; i.e. 49 disturbed seconds per minute on average. The longest clear patch was ten minutes when I went to the toilet. No wonder I'm so tired!
> I brought my CPAP machine home with me and slept with it on all night. I think I will get used to it, but I can't say it is comfortable! I took over an hour to get to sleep, then woke at 9.30 after 8 and a half hours sleep.
> I don't feel tired this morning.
> Gotta love the NHS. I should have done this years ago.
> And the weather is great yet again.


Congratulations.
I hope you get adjusted to the machine quickly and feel 100% better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Happy Friday.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I wouldn't think so, he will discover that he not only looks washed out, but is actually quite will washed out! If he was a freshly washed sheet, he would possibly be blindingly white! ????????


He came back within the hour and went back to the sofa. I asked him to contact the Dr, but he didn't.


----------



## jinx

As you are one of the kids that means you are having a ball. Thanks for popping up and sharing your adventure.


London Girl said:


> Having a great time here in another bit of France too,not too much queuing again we think because numbers are down due to the tough time France has been having, and we are having very good weather. The light show and fireworks were awesome last night, kids really having a ball! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning, enjoy your day.


grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Just a quickie to say we are ok. I'll catch up later. DH's 70th birthday today and we are off to Scarbrough. Talk to you tonight. Have a good day. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, bright & sunny here. I've a date with the washing machine today, I know how to have a good time!
> Hope you slept well last night, Saxy! I thought of you when I put on my Darth Vader mask!! I had a great night last nght, mainly because I went to bed at 10 instead of gone midnight. Xx


Midnight to 5.30 straight through, but then the machine went to 13.4 and the noise kept waking me when I moved. I 'slept' until eleven! I will get used to it. I am still sleepy but I expect it will take maybe months to get the full benefit.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday Mr A. Have a great day.


absolutely. Have a great one. The big 7 0!


----------



## jinx

Then wait 3 weeks for the order to arrive at your house?


nitz8catz said:


> We used to order a lot of things from the Sears Catalogue when we lived in the country. Just called them up and gave them the catalogue number.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Then wait 3 weeks for the order to arrive at your house?


and then the colour wasn't what you expected. The good old days?


----------



## jinx

That sounds like you are doing great with the machine. I wonder if you turned it off when it went to 13.4 and turned it back on as the noise did not bother you at lower levels? I am thinking it resets when turned off. I believe you will find benefits much quicker than that.


SaxonLady said:


> Midnight to 5.30 straight through, but then the machine went to 13.4 and the noise kept waking me when I moved. I 'slept' until eleven! I will get used to it. I am still sleepy but I expect it will take maybe months to get the full benefit.


----------



## jinx

The color was wrong, size was wrong, fabric not as described, etc. But we were thrilled as it was something new.


SaxonLady said:


> and then the colour wasn't what you expected. The good old days?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> That sounds like you are doing great with the machine. I wonder if you turned it off when it went to 13.4 and turned it back on as the noise did not bother you at lower levels? I am thinking it resets when turned off. I believe you will find benefits much quicker than that.


No. I left it to do what it needed to do.


----------



## jinx

I am just guessing. Hubby's first machine ramped up higher and higher as he fell into a deeper and deeper sleep. When he awakened he did not need that much pressure as he is in a lighter sleep. He turned it off and back on to reset to the light sleep stage and then ramped up again as he went into a deeper sleep. Just an idea. Every machine and every person is different.


SaxonLady said:


> No. I left it to do what it needed to do.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Just a quickie to say we are ok. I'll catch up later. DH's 70th birthday today and we are off to Scarbrough. Talk to you tonight. Have a good day. xx


Hope you had a great day out. Please wish MrA a very happy 70th birthday from MrB & I. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> That was a nice surprise.
> I've been to the white water kayak tryouts which are held about an hour's drive from me. We couldn't figure out why poles were suspended over the water until the kayaks started. It's amazing what they can do with those little boats.


????????????


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Midnight to 5.30 straight through, but then the machine went to 13.4 and the noise kept waking me when I moved. I 'slept' until eleven! I will get used to it. I am still sleepy but I expect it will take maybe months to get the full benefit.


My machine doesn't make much of a noise but I make a terrible noise if the mask isn't fitting properly.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Having a great time here in another bit of France too,not too much queuing again we think because numbers are down due to the tough time France has been having, and we are having very good weather. The light show and fireworks were awesome last night, kids really having a ball! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


Great to hear everything is going so well. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Just a quickie to say we are ok. I'll catch up later. DH's 70th birthday today and we are off to Scarbrough. Talk to you tonight. Have a good day. xx


A very Happy Birthday to Mr. A! Have a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 35'C (95'F) Judi, you can have your heat back now.
> We just heard on the news this morning that a small plane has crashed in Peterborough on one of the streets that head to the yarn store. The pilot was killed but no one else. The spot he landed was in front of the cemetary. The light standard tore his plane in half. If he could have gone just a little further, there is a huge parking lot for the fairgrounds that doesn't have any light standards in it.


Your temperatures sounds awful, Nitzi. :sm03: Tragic about the small plane going down and the pilot dying. Glad no one else died.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Your temperatures sounds awful, Nitzi. :sm03: Tragic about the small plane going down and the pilot dying. Glad no one else died.


So agree.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> My machine doesn't make much of a noise but I make a terrible noise if the mask isn't fitting properly.


I think that was what was happening. As it blew harder more was escaping. And it was tight to start with.


----------



## SaxonLady

Another bright sunny day! 
You all seem to be OK ATM, so all is well.


----------



## Islander

Morning all, yesterday was a hot one, DH and I thought we would drive over to the "dark side" the side of the lake that gets no sun... it was still hot! Back in town we stopped at the bridge only to find tubers coming down the river by the 100's. Tubing is a lucrative business in the summer time. It was SO hot I almost jumped off the bridge to be with them .....and I can't swim!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> that would be wonderful, but I wear my dresses full length to hide my legs and they don't make shirts quite that long.


I wear shorts, or jeans; and track pants only when we aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Islander

I found a nice bicycle this past week. I've been yearning to ride one out on the mill site. It looks like this one. A little spit and polish, a new bell and basket and I'll be on my way. Kody my border thinks it's rather peculiar to have to chase me now and he keeps giving me the eye! It's a Raleigh Sport, vintage 1969 a solid English made bike. I'm happy!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I've got it!
> I need it!
> I used it last night.
> The reason I got my hospital appointment so quickly was that the results of my sleep test were so bad. I have a constantly low pulse rate (not very low though), possibly because of my medication; I have very low oxygen levels; and the sleep test registered 49; i.e. 49 disturbed seconds per minute on average. The longest clear patch was ten minutes when I went to the toilet. No wonder I'm so tired!
> I brought my CPAP machine home with me and slept with it on all night. I think I will get used to it, but I can't say it is comfortable! I took over an hour to get to sleep, then woke at 9.30 after 8 and a half hours sleep.
> I don't feel tired this morning.
> Gotta love the NHS. I should have done this years ago.
> And the weather is great yet again.


I did a sleep apnoea trial, for people who only have sleep apnoeaa when they sleep on their backs, because they were restring a new apparatus for that specific condition, to see if it was at all helpful. It might be helpful for some people, but I just too it off while I was still sleeping, code it must have annoyed me, or I just slept on through the annoying buzzing, which was supposed to wake me, but only woke dh instead! After that I tested a CPAP machine, and the best one that I used, just fitted over my nose, and was very easy to sleep with also, but I don't need one now, since I got rid of all the excess fluid I had because of taking Lyrics! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 35'C (95'F) Judi, you can have your heat back now.
> We just heard on the news this morning that a small plane has crashed in Peterborough on one of the streets that head to the yarn store. The pilot was killed but no one else. The spot he landed was in front of the cemetary. The light standard tore his plane in half. If he could have gone just a little further, there is a huge parking lot for the fairgrounds that doesn't have any light standards in it.


I will welcolm the heat back very fondly, for a while anyway!
That is so sad about the pilot, did the plane run out of fuel?


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, We are back from Scarborough, a bit windswept but braced against the weather. It was lovely and warm but the breeze was more like a force9!. We had a bacon butty and a toasted teacake with a pot of Yorkshire tea. It doesnt take much to please us. DS rang me to say that he had finished work and he was on his jolly holly's now. They were hoping to set off for Southampton about 4pm. I'm going to miss them, but it will do them all good to spend some quality time with each other.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Morning all, yesterday was a hot one, DH and I thought we would drive over to the "dark side" the side of the lake that gets no sun... it was still hot! Back in town we stopped at the bridge only to find tubers coming down the river by the 100's. Tubing is a lucrative business in the summer time. It was SO hot I almost jumped off the bridge to be with them .....and I can't swim!


That looks like a lot of fun! I can swim, but I don't anymore, because there are far too many both things in the sea, and the willing pool here is far too dirty (it doesn't get cleaned often enough)


----------



## jinx

I find it is not the heat, it is the humidity that takes my breath away. The tubers look they are enjoying themselves. What happened to tubing with old black car tire inner tubes with orange patches on them?


Islander said:


> Morning all, yesterday was a hot one, DH and I thought we would drive over to the "dark side" the side of the lake that gets no sun... it was still hot! Back in town we stopped at the bridge only to find tubers coming down the river by the 100's. Tubing is a lucrative business in the summer time. It was SO hot I almost jumped off the bridge to be with them .....and I can't swim!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I find it is not the heat, it is the humidity that takes my breath away. The tubers look they are enjoying themselves. What happened to tubing with old black car tire inner tubes with orange patches on them?


Yep, that's how we used to tube... 50 cent car inner tubes from the garage... and your friends really liked you if you were fortunate to have a huge tractor inner tube!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I've got it!
> I need it!
> I used it last night.
> The reason I got my hospital appointment so quickly was that the results of my sleep test were so bad. I have a constantly low pulse rate (not very low though), possibly because of my medication; I have very low oxygen levels; and the sleep test registered 49; i.e. 49 disturbed seconds per minute on average. The longest clear patch was ten minutes when I went to the toilet. No wonder I'm so tired!
> I brought my CPAP machine home with me and slept with it on all night. I think I will get used to it, but I can't say it is comfortable! I took over an hour to get to sleep, then woke at 9.30 after 8 and a half hours sleep.
> I don't feel tired this morning.
> Gotta love the NHS. I should have done this years ago.
> And the weather is great yet again.


Aw that's wonderful Saxy! xox You will be a new person. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Morning all, yesterday was a hot one, DH and I thought we would drive over to the "dark side" the side of the lake that gets no sun... it was still hot! Back in town we stopped at the bridge only to find tubers coming down the river by the 100's. Tubing is a lucrative business in the summer time. It was SO hot I almost jumped off the bridge to be with them .....and I can't swim!


That looks idealic! Someone is cashing in on the hot weather????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I found a nice bicycle this past week. I've been yearning to ride one out on the mill site. It looks like this one. A little spit and polish, a new bell and basket and I'll be on my way. Kody my border thinks it's rather peculiar to have to chase me now and he keeps giving me the eye! It's a Raleigh Sport, vintage 1969 a solid English made bike. I'm happy!


Great British bikes, knew lots of people who had one of these in the day!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, We are back from Scarborough, a bit windswept but braced against the weather. It was lovely and warm but the breeze was more like a force9!. We had a bacon butty and a toasted teacake with a pot of Yorkshire tea. It doesnt take much to please us. DS rang me to say that he had finished work and he was on his jolly holly's now. They were hoping to set off for Southampton about 4pm. I'm going to miss them, but it will do them all good to spend some quality time with each other.


You & MRA are like us, we enjoy a snack like that!! Hope your DS & the family have a wonderful time, you will miss them I'm sure. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I think that was what was happening. As it blew harder more was escaping. And it was tight to start with.


Watch out for the "mask hair" I look a sight when I get up, well I can blame the mask!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Great British bikes, knew lots of people who had one of these in the day!


Including me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Evening all, not sure where the day has gone. Went shopping this morning (me driving) and we were too early to have lunch out. This afternoon seems to have disappeared ending with a phone call from Australia from the girl who was my bridesmaid years ago, her mother has just been diagnosed with multi cancers. She is not coping well and needed someone to talk to. I feel so hopeless being so far away. Anyway hopefully I've managed to cheer her up a bit and we had a nice long chat. Now settling down for an evening of knitting. xxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Great British bikes, knew lots of people who had one of these in the day!


I did, remember saving all my pocket money for it for ages. It was second hand but I loved it, traveled many miles on it :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Morning all, yesterday was a hot one, DH and I thought we would drive over to the "dark side" the side of the lake that gets no sun... it was still hot! Back in town we stopped at the bridge only to find tubers coming down the river by the 100's. Tubing is a lucrative business in the summer time. It was SO hot I almost jumped off the bridge to be with them .....and I can't swim!


Now that looks like fun!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I think that was what was happening. As it blew harder more was escaping. And it was tight to start with.


I am so glad you got your machine happy sleeping!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, We are back from Scarborough, a bit windswept but braced against the weather. It was lovely and warm but the breeze was more like a force9!. We had a bacon butty and a toasted teacake with a pot of Yorkshire tea. It doesnt take much to please us. DS rang me to say that he had finished work and he was on his jolly holly's now. They were hoping to set off for Southampton about 4pm. I'm going to miss them, but it will do them all good to spend some quality time with each other.


Happy Birthday to Mr. A!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am off to take the kids bowling!!! I have to drive an hour just to get there....uuugghhhh......she wants me to teach her how to crochet and eventually teach her to knit her birthday is tomorrow she is a sweet girl that the kids met over xbox!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Those were the days!!! :sm09: :sm09:


Too right it was £106, sofa, two armchairs and a footstool I still have!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Just a quickie to say we are ok. I'll catch up later. DH's 70th birthday today and we are off to Scarbrough. Talk to you tonight. Have a good day. xx


Belated happy birthday to Mr A!Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Oops. How long did you keep the stain?


Red sofa, cleaned it up and it never showed!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Too right it was £106, sofa, two armchairs and a footstool I still have!!


Yes and our food bill for the week was about £6-£7. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I found a nice bicycle this past week. I've been yearning to ride one out on the mill site. It looks like this one. A little spit and polish, a new bell and basket and I'll be on my way. Kody my border thinks it's rather peculiar to have to chase me now and he keeps giving me the eye! It's a Raleigh Sport, vintage 1969 a solid English made bike. I'm happy!


I have a bicycle that looks very much like that! It's a great ride. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


----------



## London Girl

When I first got married, my housekeeping money was £3 per week!!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, not sure where the day has gone. Went shopping this morning (me driving) and we were too early to have lunch out. This afternoon seems to have disappeared ending with a phone call from Australia from the girl who was my bridesmaid years ago, her mother has just been diagnosed with multi cancers. She is not coping well and needed someone to talk to. I feel so hopeless being so far away. Anyway hopefully I've managed to cheer her up a bit and we had a nice long chat. Now settling down for an evening of knitting. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, not sure where the day has gone. Went shopping this morning (me driving) and we were too early to have lunch out. This afternoon seems to have disappeared ending with a phone call from Australia from the girl who was my bridesmaid years ago, her mother has just been diagnosed with multi cancers. She is not coping well and needed someone to talk to. I feel so hopeless being so far away. Anyway hopefully I've managed to cheer her up a bit and we had a nice long chat. Now settling down for an evening of knitting. xxx


Just having someone to talk to, would have taken a load from her shoulders. That is all most people need, in such times. It was a similar situation that brought me to this group. The girls have been very supportive for me, quite a few times. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


Love the ears, and the bow suits you. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Oh my dear, you look so exhausted. Beautiful, but exhausted. Hope playing all day is not wearing on you. I did a lot of people watching from the shade when I was in Disneyland in Florida.


London Girl said:


> I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


Great photo! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Haha, funny lady! Having a bit of a siesta after a busy morning which was hard on an old lady's feet! :sm14: Going back after dinner at the hotel this evening for a couple more rides and the fireworks then tomorrow we will move on to Walt Disney Studios!! Will try and catch up now, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Don't forget to bring your "Minnie Ears" back with you! xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyòne. Gaving a great time in France. Off to Mont St Michel tomorrow. Weather gorgeous. Wifi still rubbish. Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


Hi Purple!!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Birthday to Mr. A! Have a wonderful day! xxxooo


Ditto from me.. Happy Birthday Mr. A and many more!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That looks like a lot of fun! I can swim, but I don't anymore, because there are far too many both things in the sea, and the willing pool here is far too dirty (it doesn't get cleaned often enough)


They make a terrible mess of the river, with all the beverage cans. Think they hired a recycle group to clean up after them!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, not sure where the day has gone. Went shopping this morning (me driving) and we were too early to have lunch out. This afternoon seems to have disappeared ending with a phone call from Australia from the girl who was my bridesmaid years ago, her mother has just been diagnosed with multi cancers. She is not coping well and needed someone to talk to. I feel so hopeless being so far away. Anyway hopefully I've managed to cheer her up a bit and we had a nice long chat. Now settling down for an evening of knitting. xxx


That's tough, perhaps you could knit her something small to cheer her mother on? It is hard being far away..xox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well I am off to take the kids bowling!!! I have to drive an hour just to get there....uuugghhhh......she wants me to teach her how to crochet and eventually teach her to knit her birthday is tomorrow she is a sweet girl that the kids met over xbox!!!


Our bowling alley here has kids handsetting the pins. It's the only one left like this in Canada. Both my girls were pinsetters when they were young, I remember them both complaining about the "gutter balls" and the adults sending down "speed balls"! They made good money!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I have a bicycle that looks very much like that! It's a great ride. :sm24: :sm24:


I love mine too Pam, I can actually ride slow enough to keep up to the walkers.. 3 speeds are the best! xox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


Lovely picture June, I can see Walt Disney behind you, just as I remember him!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Well cats ARE supposed to like the nocturnal times much better. ????????


My friend's cat is chewing its fur and biting its feet...she thinks allergy I think stress because she has changed its food several times since the vet thought food allergy. She hovers over her cats so much I think she stresses them. I was stressed just hearing her worry and repeated tries.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Can you modify it so it doesn't curl, eg knit a seed stitch edging on it?


Does slipping the last stitch prevent curling!


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! I've just gotten back from my morning walk. We've got a dull day out there so far. I'm off this afternoon for a couple of days with my sister and will be going to a doctor appointment tomorrow with my mom. Will be stopping in downtown Seattle to meet up with a friend for a late lunch before catching the bus down to where the family is. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


These two days were our first hot days and people are complaining. I was hot at mom's but staying in after and didn't notice the heat indoors. I've been tired all week due to the early doctor appointment Monday. I'm annoyed with myself for being behind here so often. Just can't get time to myself. I put together a six shelf wire thing probably made for the bathroom but I put it in the kitchen on a small wall where the door goes to the basement and it held a lot but not as much as I thought it would. It's neat and got some things off the counter in my small kitchen. I had an odd dinner..1/4 of a turkey sub with pesto roast peppers and fresh mozzarella then small piece of pumpkin pie and a small container of raspberries. I'm getting use to the car and the mirror makes driving after dark much better. Back to catching up.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


And very nice you look too! I don't think I will ever make it to a DisneyLand, ???????? unless one of the girls let's me go with them, if they get the chance! ????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. A!!!!!


A bit late, but ditto from me! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I am off to take the kids bowling!!! I have to drive an hour just to get there....uuugghhhh......she wants me to teach her how to crochet and eventually teach her to knit her birthday is tomorrow she is a sweet girl that the kids met over xbox!!!


Have fun teaching the knitting! I am not very gifted in the teaching realm! (°ロ°)☝


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls.Its sunny but still breezy, another nice day. DS will be well on their way now. I think we are going looking for trousers for DH today. Its like taking a kid! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all, the sun was shining when I got up but now it's disappeared which is a bit of a shame as I have prepared a salady type meal. Perhaps I'll have to light the fire and we'll sit round it eating dinner. DH is putting drops in his ears and is completely deaf at the moment, good in some ways (most conversations have ceased) but bad in others as when we do talk (shout) half the valley could join in, oh well these little things are sent to try us and he is certainly trying me at the moment. Off to catch up, enjoy the sunshine, those who have it. xxx


----------



## Xiang

I have now sorted the photos from the Spinners Retreat, One is a little prize I won on the second night there, and here are the photos.

I am hoping to use these Fibres to make some summer tops, that will actually fit me, so I should end up with about 5 new tops, once I have finished them! ????


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


Great! I hope you continue to enjoy yourselves


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I have now sorted the photos from the Spinners Retreat, One is a little prize I won on the second night there, and here are the photos.


Wonderful colours, you are going to be busy!!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all, the sun was shining when I got up but now it's disappeared which is a bit of a shame as I have prepared a salady type meal. Perhaps I'll have to light the fire and we'll sit round it eating dinner. DH is putting drops in his ears and is completely deaf at the moment, good in some ways (most conversations have ceased) but bad in others as when we do talk (shout) half the valley could join in, oh well these little things are sent to try us and he is certainly trying me at the moment. Off to catch up, enjoy the sunshine, those who have it. xxx


Hang in there!!!!! Sending you a hug, if that helps?


----------



## LondonChris

I'm up late this morning & missed the sunshine. My back is so painful this morning, I think watching all the olympics has worn me out! We are having a quiet day today ready for our week. Tomorrow we are taking our DD & family out, as they don't have a car they don't get out of Lndon very often. Later in the week we are taking them to the coast for a few days, my GSs intend building the biggest sandcastle. 
I'm off to do some chores before more olympics, lots of knitting too.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I found a nice bicycle this past week. I've been yearning to ride one out on the mill site. It looks like this one. A little spit and polish, a new bell and basket and I'll be on my way. Kody my border thinks it's rather peculiar to have to chase me now and he keeps giving me the eye! It's a Raleigh Sport, vintage 1969 a solid English made bike. I'm happy!


they're good bikes. Enjoy your rides.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I did a sleep apnoea trial, for people who only have sleep apnoeaa when they sleep on their backs, because they were restring a new apparatus for that specific condition, to see if it was at all helpful. It might be helpful for some people, but I just too it off while I was still sleeping, code it must have annoyed me, or I just slept on through the annoying buzzing, which was supposed to wake me, but only woke dh instead! After that I tested a CPAP machine, and the best one that I used, just fitted over my nose, and was very easy to sleep with also, but I don't need one now, since I got rid of all the excess fluid I had because of taking Lyrics! ????????


I love my CPAP, but it blows hard and becomes noisy when I'm supposed to wake up, and I ignore it. I slept for ten and a half hours again last night. I'm not tired ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Aw that's wonderful Saxy! xox You will be a new person. xoxo


Hopefully more like the old one!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Watch out for the "mask hair" I look a sight when I get up, well I can blame the mask!!


It's long enough to tie up in a tight pony tail, but the front looked freaky this morning!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, not sure where the day has gone. Went shopping this morning (me driving) and we were too early to have lunch out. This afternoon seems to have disappeared ending with a phone call from Australia from the girl who was my bridesmaid years ago, her mother has just been diagnosed with multi cancers. She is not coping well and needed someone to talk to. I feel so hopeless being so far away. Anyway hopefully I've managed to cheer her up a bit and we had a nice long chat. Now settling down for an evening of knitting. xxx


Thank goodness you were there to talk to. I'm glad you could help even in a small way.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm not allowed to send kid pics so you'll have to put up with one of me complete with Liv's Minnie ears!


brilliant!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> When I first got married, my housekeeping money was £3 per week!!!


When I married my first husband in 1963 he was in the RAF, and they paid wives separately. I had £12 a week and felt rich. We also had RAF accommodation.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Just having someone to talk to, would have taken a load from her shoulders. That is all most people need, in such times. It was a similar situation that brought me to this group. The girls have been very supportive for me, quite a few times. xoxoxo


and you've done the same for each of us over the years. We all need friends and this group beats all.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I love mine too Pam, I can actually ride slow enough to keep up to the walkers.. 3 speeds are the best! xox


I'll bet you couldn't ride slow enough to keep up to me on a bad day!


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> My friend's cat is chewing its fur and biting its feet...she thinks allergy I think stress because she has changed its food several times since the vet thought food allergy. She hovers over her cats so much I think she stresses them. I was stressed just hearing her worry and repeated tries.


I think you're right Jolly. It sounds like stress to me.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls.Its sunny but still breezy, another nice day. DS will be well on their way now. I think we are going looking for trousers for DH today. Its like taking a kid! Enjoy your day.


O gosh; my idea of a bad day! I'm enjoying this bout of summer - finally! Don't waste too much time on the trousers.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all, the sun was shining when I got up but now it's disappeared which is a bit of a shame as I have prepared a salady type meal. Perhaps I'll have to light the fire and we'll sit round it eating dinner. DH is putting drops in his ears and is completely deaf at the moment, good in some ways (most conversations have ceased) but bad in others as when we do talk (shout) half the valley could join in, oh well these little things are sent to try us and he is certainly trying me at the moment. Off to catch up, enjoy the sunshine, those who have it. xxx


I sometimes think the worst part of illness is the aftermath. At least you can now ignore him.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I have now sorted the photos from the Spinners Retreat, One is a little prize I won on the second night there, and here are the photos.
> 
> I am hoping to use these Fibres to make some summer tops, that will actually fit me, so I should end up with about 5 new tops, once I have finished them! ????


Lovely


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I'm up late this morning & missed the sunshine. My back is so painful this morning, I think watching all the olympics has worn me out! We are having a quiet day today ready for our week. Tomorrow we are taking our DD & family out, as they don't have a car they don't get out of Lndon very often. Later in the week we are taking them to the coast for a few days, my GSs intend building the biggest sandcastle.
> I'm off to do some chores before more olympics, lots of knitting too.


I don't know what sunshine you missed today, we've not had any and we've been in the garden most of the morning.

Enjoy your time with the family


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I have now sorted the photos from the Spinners Retreat, One is a little prize I won on the second night there, and here are the photos.
> 
> I am hoping to use these Fibres to make some summer tops, that will actually fit me, so I should end up with about 5 new tops, once I have finished them! ????


what wonderful colours! What a score!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I don't know what sunshine you missed today, we've not had any and we've been in the garden most of the morning.
> 
> Enjoy your time with the family


we've had sunshine all day - although I missed hours of it!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls.Its sunny but still breezy, another nice day. DS will be well on their way now. I think we are going looking for trousers for DH today. Its like taking a kid! Enjoy your day.


Make sure he tries them on before leaving the shop because it's even worse having to return them (here speaks the voice of experience)


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> we've had sunshine all day - although I missed hours of it!


That's why we missed it, you've got it :sm15: I have to say though it's more pleasant for working in the garden :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady

we had a near accident at the airport today. It's only a small airport - the 1st commercial one in the country. It is next to the river Adur, and a perimeter road runs between it and airside. A light airplane came in over the river just as a lorry was going along the perimeter road (which it shouldn't have while airplanes were landing). The pilot switched to idle/shut instead of idle and came down too low; the lorry braked and the wing missed his windscreen by inches. That could have been nasty. Men!


----------



## jinx

How interesting. I thought pinsetters had gone the way of the dodo bird.


Islander said:


> Our bowling alley here has kids handsetting the pins. It's the only one left like this in Canada. Both my girls were pinsetters when they were young, I remember them both complaining about the "gutter balls" and the adults sending down "speed balls"! They made good money!


----------



## jinx

You supper sounds great to me. A lot better than mine. Glad you are becoming friends with you car.


jollypolly said:


> These two days were our first hot days and people are complaining. I was hot at mom's but staying in after and didn't notice the heat indoors. I've been tired all week due to the early doctor appointment Monday. I'm annoyed with myself for being behind here so often. Just can't get time to myself. I put together a six shelf wire thing probably made for the bathroom but I put it in the kitchen on a small wall where the door goes to the basement and it held a lot but not as much as I thought it would. It's neat and got some things off the counter in my small kitchen. I had an odd dinner..1/4 of a turkey sub with pesto roast peppers and fresh mozzarella then small piece of pumpkin pie and a small container of raspberries. I'm getting use to the car and the mirror makes driving after dark much better. Back to catching up.


----------



## jinx

I slip the last stitch to make a neat edge.


jollypolly said:


> Does slipping the last stitch prevent curling!


----------



## jinx

I envy all your treasures. The slippers are fantastic.


Xiang said:


> I have now sorted the photos from the Spinners Retreat, One is a little prize I won on the second night there, and here are the photos.
> 
> I am hoping to use these Fibres to make some summer tops, that will actually fit me, so I should end up with about 5 new tops, once I have finished them! ????


----------



## jinx

Sorry about your back. A few days at the coast sounds wonderful.


LondonChris said:


> I'm up late this morning & missed the sunshine. My back is so painful this morning, I think watching all the olympics has worn me out! We are having a quiet day today ready for our week. Tomorrow we are taking our DD & family out, as they don't have a car they don't get out of Lndon very often. Later in the week we are taking them to the coast for a few days, my GSs intend building the biggest sandcastle.
> I'm off to do some chores before more olympics, lots of knitting too.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a cpap is a good treatment for you. When is the last time you said, "I'm not tired?" Will you get a pressure adjustment after you have had it awhile?


SaxonLady said:


> I love my CPAP, but it blows hard and becomes noisy when I'm supposed to wake up, and I ignore it. I slept for ten and a half hours again last night. I'm not tired ATM.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> O gosh; my idea of a bad day! I'm enjoying this bout of summer - finally! Don't waste too much time on the trousers.


Wish we were having some summer, maybe next week.xx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, so glad they missed each other. Just heard on the morning news that a semi truck hit a small bus carrying a sports team. A mother of one of the teens was driving the bus and she went through a stop sign. One died so far.


SaxonLady said:


> we had a near accident at the airport today. It's only a small airport - the 1st commercial one in the country. It is next to the river Adur, and a perimeter road runs between it and airside. A light airplane came in over the river just as a lorry was going along the perimeter road (which it shouldn't have while airplanes were landing). The pilot switched to idle/shut instead of idle and came down too low; the lorry braked and the wing missed his windscreen by inches. That could have been nasty. Men!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> we had a near accident at the airport today. It's only a small airport - the 1st commercial one in the country. It is next to the river Adur, and a perimeter road runs between it and airside. A light airplane came in over the river just as a lorry was going along the perimeter road (which it shouldn't have while airplanes were landing). The pilot switched to idle/shut instead of idle and came down too low; the lorry braked and the wing missed his windscreen by inches. That could have been nasty. Men!


And they go on about woman drivers. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> How interesting. I thought pinsetters had gone the way of the dodo bird.


Some of our pubs still have bowling alleys, or skittles as they are called. Just 9 pins.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls.Its sunny but still breezy, another nice day. DS will be well on their way now. I think we are going looking for trousers for DH today. Its like taking a kid! Enjoy your day.


I hope your family enjoys their holidays! I know exactly what you mean about taking your DH to buy trousers. It can be a very painful experience!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Wonderful colours, you are going to be busy!!


Ditto from me, Judi, and great prize you won, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hang in there!!!!! Sending you a hug, if that helps?


Me, too, Barny!!! Sending lots of comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Do they have human pinsetters or are they automated? I have heard of 9 pins, as you know we have 10 pins.


Barn-dweller said:


> Some of our pubs still have bowling alleys, or skittles as they are called. Just 9 pins.[/quote


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> and you've done the same for each of us over the years. We all need friends and this group beats all.


It definitely does! Everyone here is generous and loving! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Make sure he tries them on before leaving the shop because it's even worse having to return them (here speaks the voice of experience)


I agree with that. For me, it's even worse when we get them home as I have to make them shorter. :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Sorry about your back. A few days at the coast sounds wonderful.


From me, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Do they have human pinsetters or are they automated? I have heard of 9 pins, as you know we have 10 pins.
> 
> 
> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of our pubs still have bowling alleys, or skittles as they are called. Just 9 pins.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> No pinsetters, a member of the bowling team usually puts them up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I agree with that. For me, it's even worse when we get them home as I have to make them shorter. :sm03:


I've given up shortening trousers, we've found someone who does it for £8, it's the best £8 I've ever spent. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Interesting. This is a typical bowling alley. I googled to find 9 pin or skittles and all that showed up was skittles candy. 







Barn-dweller said:


> No pinsetters, a member of the bowling team usually puts them up.


----------



## grandma susan

DS rang to say they are onboard and all is fine. DH pulls faces at the trousers, so everything is fine there also. We havent got any.....He is not going to show me up at purples.!!!! I'm beginning to wish I was going on my own....He is driving me insane.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all, the sun was shining when I got up but now it's disappeared which is a bit of a shame as I have prepared a salady type meal. Perhaps I'll have to light the fire and we'll sit round it eating dinner. DH is putting drops in his ears and is completely deaf at the moment, good in some ways (most conversations have ceased) but bad in others as when we do talk (shout) half the valley could join in, oh well these little things are sent to try us and he is certainly trying me at the moment. Off to catch up, enjoy the sunshine, those who have it. xxx


Your DH seems to be annoying you like mine is annoying me. I cant quite put my finger on what it is, but, Hes certainly got me stressed. I just want to not have to talk at the moment.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I have now sorted the photos from the Spinners Retreat, One is a little prize I won on the second night there, and here are the photos.
> 
> I am hoping to use these Fibres to make some summer tops, that will actually fit me, so I should end up with about 5 new tops, once I have finished them! ????


lovely selection of yarns there...They will keep you busy.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> It's long enough to tie up in a tight pony tail, but the front looked freaky this morning!


Worth it though??


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> When I married my first husband in 1963 he was in the RAF, and they paid wives separately. I had £12 a week and felt rich. We also had RAF accommodation.


You were rich, I started work the following year and got £7, the things I bought with that!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> we had a near accident at the airport today. It's only a small airport - the 1st commercial one in the country. It is next to the river Adur, and a perimeter road runs between it and airside. A light airplane came in over the river just as a lorry was going along the perimeter road (which it shouldn't have while airplanes were landing). The pilot switched to idle/shut instead of idle and came down too low; the lorry braked and the wing missed his windscreen by inches. That could have been nasty. Men!


That sounds so scary & could have had such a different result.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> It definitely does! Everyone here is generous and loving! xxxooo


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Lots of talk of trousers today, it's a nightmare here too. I have a DH & SIL who seem to have strange length trousers to always have to do them. I also have to take up one of mine as one leg shorter. Now my DD is having terrible trouble getting her nearly 5 year old his first school trousers. He is a very chubby little boy so we shall have to get a big size & cut off the leg, wonder what I can make with all this grey scraps? If I could get the material at a reasonable price I would make them. Maybe make him a patchwork pair?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sounds like a cpap is a good treatment for you. When is the last time you said, "I'm not tired?" Will you get a pressure adjustment after you have had it awhile?


Probably not. The problem is not going to go away as the cause is almost certainly my weight.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish we were having some summer, maybe next week.xx


Sorry. It is sunny in Sussex; it rains in Wales.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Your DH seems to be annoying you like mine is annoying me. I cant quite put my finger on what it is, but, Hes certainly got me stressed. I just want to not have to talk at the moment.


Mine is off to physio again on Monday, I hope, so will get a slight break, if I can keep my hands from around his neck until then. What I really need is a complete break for a few days of 'me' time but can't see that happening for a fair while. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Worth it though??


yes, and I've got a comb!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Interesting. This is a typical bowling alley. I googled to find 9 pin or skittles and all that showed up was skittles candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting skittle alley in and see if that shows you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry. It is sunny in Sussex; it rains in Wales.


It seems to rain where I live, it rained a lot in the Lake District when we lived there. Next move we will try and live away from lakes and reservoirs. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Have fun teaching the knitting! I am not very gifted in the teaching realm! (°ロ°)☝


I am not either and we didn't get to the lesson after they were done bowling! Maybe next time!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> How interesting. I thought pinsetters had gone the way of the dodo bird.


That was only my second time in a bowling alley and I have never seen pinsetters before!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have slept late again I am off to go to the store as the family has requested tacos for dinner!!

Enjoy the rest of your day wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jinx

That worked better. Showed some pictures. It appears to me that skittles is done on a much smaller scale than bowling. Larger or small it can be fun entertainment.


Barn-dweller said:


> Try putting skittle alley in and see if that shows you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That worked better. Showed some pictures. It appears to me that skittles is done on a much smaller scale than bowling. Larger or small it can be fun entertainment.


They are usually found in pubs these days and some get quite serious about it with various leagues and competitions. When DH was working and we lived in Cardiff his firm had a team and we would go round various pubs and play others. Nothing to serious but good fun and the chance of a booze up. :sm09: Skittles didn't always improve by the end of the evening!!!


----------



## grandma susan

I'm tracking dh's ship on my phone....Gosh arent I clever? Ive had the thing nearly 2 years and DH has had to show me how to add an app!!!!!! My smart phone has no chance of being smart if its mine.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> yes, and I've got a comb!


Result!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I'm tracking dh's ship on my phone....Gosh arent I clever? Ive had the thing nearly 2 years and DH has had to show me how to add an app!!!!!! My smart phone has no chance of being smart if its mine.


Showing off now!!!!


----------



## linkan

Hello , i am not caught up at all , sorry . 

I see i did miss another birthday or two . so Happy belated to those  
XOXOXO

I gave my little sweet pea her Nonna bunny the other day and she just breaks my heart . Her Momma brings her and she will cry and hold on to me for dear life saying no i want to stay here with Nonna ! So now she has the Nonna bunny to cuddle with when she is missing me . And i made a Caleigh one for me lol.


----------



## linkan

She fell asleep with hers


----------



## linkan

Peas in a pod


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Peas in a pod


Ahhhhh, they are so cute.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Ahhhhh, they are so cute.


thanks  
Im completely wrapped around her little finger LOL :sm02:


----------



## linkan

well i need to jump off , i have been working on my dragonfly's again but i need to start this project for DD 1 & 2 . i fofirst und these bags like the ones Londy sent me but with designs already on them . so i am going to embroider over the outlines in colors and make it a christmas bag  I will try to post progress soon , if i make any ... i might just take a nap first ... WHO knows this could be one of those days where i dont do anything at all , its like tossing a coin really , only i dont even bother to check the coin ... 

naps always win


----------



## jinx

Oh my work, that is so precious.


linkan said:


> She fell asleep with hers


----------



## linkan

Before


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Oh my work, that is so precious.


Her little curls are just too sweet !

Ive been watching the olypmics , did anyone see great britain on the trampoline yesterday ? She was amazing ! Our dad was a gymnast when he was in school and he won all kinds of medals and our dentist knew him back then and just goes on and on about how good he was on the trampoline  .

I love watching the beach volleyball and the gymnastics and the swimming .. goodness that girl ledecky has a motor on her .

love you all , 
XOXOXO


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the ears, and the bow suits you. :sm09: :sm09:


Sadly the ears went AWOL today :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Her little curls are just too sweet !
> 
> Ive been watching the olypmics , did anyone see great britain on the trampoline yesterday ? She was amazing ! Our dad was a gymnast when he was in school and he won all kinds of medals and our dentist knew him back then and just goes on and on about how good he was on the trampoline  .
> 
> I love watching the beach volleyball and the gymnastics and the swimming .. goodness that girl ledecky has a motor on her .
> 
> love you all ,
> XOXOXO


Haven't seen much of the swimming this time, some of the heats but the finals are on here at 2-3 am, way passed my bedtime. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sadly the ears went AWOL today :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Oh no, thought you might be able to start this autumn's fashion trend. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Your DH seems to be annoying you like mine is annoying me. I cant quite put my finger on what it is, but, Hes certainly got me stressed. I just want to not have to talk at the moment.


You should try a few days at EuroDisney without him!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine is off to physio again on Monday, I hope, so will get a slight break, if I can keep my hands from around his neck until then. What I really need is a complete break for a few days of 'me' time but can't see that happening for a fair while. :sm25: :sm25:


You too should try a few days at EuroDisney without him!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You too should try a few days at EuroDisney without him!!


You're getting repetative :sm09: I would love a few days at Disneyland without him. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She fell asleep with hers


So cute and a little bit of Nonna to comfort them!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> well i need to jump off , i have been working on my dragonfly's again but i need to start this project for DD 1 & 2 . i fofirst und these bags like the ones Londy sent me but with designs already on them . so i am going to embroider over the outlines in colors and make it a christmas bag  I will try to post progress soon , if i make any ... i might just take a nap first ... WHO knows this could be one of those days where i dont do anything at all , its like tossing a coin really , only i dont even bother to check the coin ...
> 
> naps always win


Power naps are so good for you!!


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> I might be small but I can lamp with the best. :sm24:


Me too!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sadly the ears went AWOL today :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Oh, oh! :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You too should try a few days at EuroDisney without him!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> When I first got married, my housekeeping money was £3 per week!!!


Wow, that isn't a lot to work with, I began with $50.00 a week, and that and hardly anywhere!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> They make a terrible mess of the river, with all the beverage cans. Think they hired a recycle group to clean up after them!


Now that is just plain rude of them! Don't people know how to use bins, on South Australia, no one throws drink cans out anymore, they take them to recycle centers, and get paid for returning them!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Our bowling alley here has kids handsetting the pins. It's the only one left like this in Canada. Both my girls were pinsetters when they were young, I remember them both complaining about the "gutter balls" and the adults sending down "speed balls"! They made good money!


I have never seen anything like that before!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I have never seen anything like that before!


I use to candle pin bowl which was such fun.
We are having thunder and lightning over a big area. 6 people under a tree near a big lake were struck by lightning and gone to hospitals. My friend phoned but I can't call her back. She said her power was out ..not sure how her phone call came thru unless she used a cell phone. Around 2:00 two police vans pulled into my drive. Someone called 911 from my phone. Only thing I can figure is the phone was under my dog before I found it and called my bank.she must have hit the 911 number??? We have had slower Internet than we pay for and I was on the phone within cable company for hours, finally got it straight but they will come Tuesday and I need to get my dog so she won't bite them. House is unruly!! Just tried my friend's phone but no answer. I don't want to go out but when I can't I get claustrophobic. Son has had PMS all afternoon! I'm reaching my tolerance limit. I'm going to attend to my URCs....unread chats


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Now that is just plain rude of them! Don't people know how to use bins, on South Australia, no one throws drink cans out anymore, they take them to recycle centers, and get paid for returning them!


I read that those plastics around six packs get into the water and animals get caught in the circles so it advised to clip them before disposing them. I've done that for years. Here they also throw things from Autos going down this lovely street and their junk ends up on property. Rude as you say.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Peas in a pod


Love these! So huggable.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> well i need to jump off , i have been working on my dragonfly's again but i need to start this project for DD 1 & 2 . i fofirst und these bags like the ones Londy sent me but with designs already on them . so i am going to embroider over the outlines in colors and make it a christmas bag  I will try to post progress soon , if i make any ... i might just take a nap first ... WHO knows this could be one of those days where i dont do anything at all , its like tossing a coin really , only i dont even bother to check the coin ...
> 
> naps always win


Good for you. You deserve your TLC. Embroidery is very relaxing for me. Lady at knitting did the" lay me down" prayer for her baby with darling angel. It was a positive kind not the 'if I die' version. I look foreward to seeing your Christmas bag...whenever it's complete


----------



## jollypolly

I'm in a dumpy mood from the weather and such I've said a bit ago. Worse is I saw a commercial saying the Ford company is giving 0% interest rate for 72 months on my car. I phoned and was told it's a new promotion. I just got the car July. 24...I'm told to talk to the dealership Monday. I think I'm wasting my time. I had such am arm wrestle with cable I'm not optomistiic about Ford but by Monday I will get my spunk and see how they treat me. Cable gave me a $40 discount and house wide DVR after I told them I was going to Dish network.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> My friend's cat is chewing its fur and biting its feet...she thinks allergy I think stress because she has changed its food several times since the vet thought food allergy. She hovers over her cats so much I think she stresses them. I was stressed just hearing her worry and repeated tries.


That could definitely be the case for the poor cat! Most cats don't like to be hovered over, they tend to like attention more, when it is on their terms, rather than their humans terms! If she thinks any of the mass produced food is a problem, perhaps a raw fish, chicken and red meat diet would be better for all of her cats; they would probably like, and appreciate that much more. When I was still living with my parents, I didn't ever see any cat food containers, for canned, or dry, food. I think our carnivorous and omnivorous animals used to get whatever meat we were having for meals, on any given day; plus vegetables, if that was appropriate for them. I am seriously considering returning to that style of food for our fur kids, I think it would be much better for them, in the long run! ????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Does slipping the last stitch prevent curling!


Mum used to slip the first, and last stitch of anything that was made in SS, and I don't remember seeing any of her knitted work curling on the side edges, and for the bottom edge, she always put a hem, or band, of some kind! (^̮^)


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I love my CPAP, but it blows hard and becomes noisy when I'm supposed to wake up, and I ignore it. I slept for ten and a half hours again last night. I'm not tired ATM.


While I was on the trial, the combined time of my sleep didn't really improve, but the quality of my sleep did improve. I no longer need the assistance of the CPAP, to have a restful, rejuvenating sleep; but I would really love it, if there was something, other than a general anaesthetic, that would allow me to regain the ability to sleep properly again! (ಥ﹏ಥ) ب_ب


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> and you've done the same for each of us over the years. We all need friends and this group beats all.


Yes, you are all the best friends that I have ever had! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> O gosh; my idea of a bad day! I'm enjoying this bout of summer - finally! Don't waste too much time on the trousers.


Preferably do trouser shopping on a day that is not promising sunshine, and a reasonable level of heat - possibly at what I would call a lovely Spring day! ヽ(^o^)丿


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> we had a near accident at the airport today. It's only a small airport - the 1st commercial one in the country. It is next to the river Adur, and a perimeter road runs between it and airside. A light airplane came in over the river just as a lorry was going along the perimeter road (which it shouldn't have while airplanes were landing). The pilot switched to idle/shut instead of idle and came down too low; the lorry braked and the wing missed his windscreen by inches. That could have been nasty. Men!


A lot of them don't seem to take much notice of signs, when they are driving; but watch out if somebody else makes the same dangerous error! Anyone would be forgiven, if they thought that Armageddon had just been declared! *⊙▽⊙ o(≧∇≦o)*


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I envy all your treasures. The slippers are fantastic.


Thank you every one for the lovely comments. Jinx the slippers are more comfortable to wear, than I thought they would be, but I still need to wear the thick workman type socks, to help keep my feet warm! I won't be making any more, but I think I will be adding more thickness using the needle felting technique; and they also need to be felted a bit more ........ so they will be getting a few more short washes, with an old total, or something similar, till they reach the way I want them to look! 
I have also started spinning one lot of fibre, and will have to start looking for the optimum thread to ply it with, plus the best thread for the other fibres. I might even see if I can get an extra bag, or 2, of the other fibres, just to be safe with the amount of yarn I could possibly need! (!o~o!) (つд⊂)


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oh dear, so glad they missed each other. Just heard on the morning news that a semi truck hit a small bus carrying a sports team. A mother of one of the teens was driving the bus and she went through a stop sign. One died so far.


That is not a nice thing to happen! If the mother survived the crash, she will never forgive herself!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Judi, and great prize you won, too! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I love those type of boxes - I would have many of them, if they were available in larger sizes - I am a sucker for a good looking box! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I agree with that. For me, it's even worse when we get them home as I have to make them shorter. :sm03:


I have to do that for my DH also. He got a few pair of new jeans before I went on Retreat, I shortened one pair before I left, and I still have 2 more pair to do. I just do not like doing that kind of sewing! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Probably not. The problem is not going to go away as the cause is almost certainly my weight.


The interesting thing will be to see if the improved quality of your sleep, will have a positive effect on your weight! The experts in health conditions say that many people are overweight, because of their poor quality of sleep; so you might get a pleasant surprise, when you have been using the machine for a decent amount of time! ????????????
We can live in hope, anyway! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm tracking dh's ship on my phone....Gosh arent I clever? Ive had the thing nearly 2 years and DH has had to show me how to add an app!!!!!! My smart phone has no chance of being smart if its mine.


Perhaps it will learn by osmosis, when in proximity to other smart phones!! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hello , i am not caught up at all , sorry .
> 
> I see i did miss another birthday or two . so Happy belated to those
> XOXOXO
> 
> I gave my little sweet pea her Nonna bunny the other day and she just breaks my heart . Her Momma brings her and she will cry and hold on to me for dear life saying no i want to stay here with Nonna ! So now she has the Nonna bunny to cuddle with when she is missing me . And i made a Caleigh one for me lol.


The twins cry, and try to stop us going out through the door, every time we visit; they do the same when leaving our place too, but only if their mum has been here with them - if their mum w was doing something else, or we just had them to give mum a break, then they are ready to be with their mum again, and I am oh so ready for a rest!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Peas in a pod


They are so cute! Well done! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Her little curls are just too sweet !
> 
> Ive been watching the olypmics , did anyone see great britain on the trampoline yesterday ? She was amazing ! Our dad was a gymnast when he was in school and he won all kinds of medals and our dentist knew him back then and just goes on and on about how good he was on the trampoline  .
> 
> I love watching the beach volleyball and the gymnastics and the swimming .. goodness that girl ledecky has a motor on her .
> 
> love you all ,
> XOXOXO


I keep missing them when are they on?


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its dull today. Happy Sunday. Ive not got anything planned today, so maybe I might knit. 
have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

Look at the length of those eyelashes. She is beautiful.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Yes, you are all the best friends that I have ever had! xoxoxo


Thankyou Judi.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning, just, all, have just spent the last half hour sorting out DH's mess. As I said earlier he managed to cock up the bank accounts when he came home so I have again sorted that lot out. All new passwords etc. to remember. Have threatened him with slow death if he does it again.
Dull and overcast here again, still waiting for the heatwave that is supposed to be coming, although apparently it is not going to last long, 2-3 days if we are lucky. Now it is nearly dinner time so this afternoon is knitting. See you all later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm tracking dh's ship on my phone....Gosh arent I clever? Ive had the thing nearly 2 years and DH has had to show me how to add an app!!!!!! My smart phone has no chance of being smart if its mine.


I'm impressed Susan. That's really clever.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> She fell asleep with hers


what a cutie! The bunny's quite nice too.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Before


they look like fun. Time-consuming though.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> While I was on the trial, the combined time of my sleep didn't really improve, but the quality of my sleep did improve. I no longer need the assistance of the CPAP, to have a restful, rejuvenating sleep; but I would really love it, if there was something, other than a general anaesthetic, that would allow me to regain the ability to sleep properly again! (ಥ﹏ಥ) ب_ب


I think mine is for life unless a miracle happens and I can lose some weight.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I'm in a dumpy mood from the weather and such I've said a bit ago. Worse is I saw a commercial saying the Ford company is giving 0% interest rate for 72 months on my car. I phoned and was told it's a new promotion. I just got the car July. 24...I'm told to talk to the dealership Monday. I think I'm wasting my time. I had such am arm wrestle with cable I'm not optomistiic about Ford but by Monday I will get my spunk and see how they treat me. Cable gave me a $40 discount and house wide DVR after I told them I was going to Dish network.


Yes, do ask the for dealership about the 0% interest on your purchase. This is the perfect opportunity to get out the saying "Nothing ventured, nothing gained!" There are only 2 possible outcomes to your request, the best outcome is that you will be granted your request; and the worst outcome is that nothing is achieved! I wish you ever success in this quest, I am hoping that you will be pleasantly surprised! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Mum used to slip the first, and last stitch of anything that was made in SS, and I don't remember seeing any of her knitted work curling on the side edges, and for the bottom edge, she always put a hem, or band, of some kind! (^̮^)


Hhhmmmmm ........ I made a mistake in this post, mum didn't slip the first and last stitch of each row; that would never have worked! I think what I really meant was that on a purl row, she knitted the first and last stitch. I didn't notice my error when I finalised the post! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just, all, have just spent the last half hour sorting out DH's mess. As I said earlier he managed to cock up the bank accounts when he came home so I have again sorted that lot out. All new passwords etc. to remember. Have threatened him with slow death if he does it again.
> Dull and overcast here again, still waiting for the heatwave that is supposed to be coming, although apparently it is not going to last long, 2-3 days if we are lucky. Now it is nearly dinner time so this afternoon is knitting. See you all later. xxx


So sorry that you haven't had much of your summer, yet! I hope that you get some of it, before the time for summer has gone! ????
Here is some sunshine ???????????? just incase! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I have to do that for my DH also. He got a few pair of new jeans before I went on Retreat, I shortened one pair before I left, and I still have 2 more pair to do. I just do not like doing that kind of sewing! ????????


I don't either! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just, all, have just spent the last half hour sorting out DH's mess. As I said earlier he managed to cock up the bank accounts when he came home so I have again sorted that lot out. All new passwords etc. to remember. Have threatened him with slow death if he does it again.
> Dull and overcast here again, still waiting for the heatwave that is supposed to be coming, although apparently it is not going to last long, 2-3 days if we are lucky. Now it is nearly dinner time so this afternoon is knitting. See you all later. xxx


Glad you got that all sorted out (again). Here's hoping it stays that way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'm impressed Susan. That's really clever.


I agree - very clever. :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I thought that was an interesting technique. ;^) I purl last stitch of every row and slip the first stitch to get a neat edge. I do this on everything as it is easier for me to remember than if I did it on something and not on others. I think it also makes it easier to sew together. I think the edging your mom put on her things kept it from rolling.


Xiang said:


> Hhhmmmmm ........ I made a mistake in this post, mum didn't slip the first and last stitch of each row; that would never have worked! I think what I really meant was that on a purl row, she knitted the first and last stitch. I didn't notice my error when I finalised the post! ????????


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Our temperatures have been mild, but the humidity takes your breath away. Do you deal with humidity?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> So sorry that you haven't had much of your summer, yet! I hope that you get some of it, before the time for summer has gone! ????
> Here is some sunshine ???????????? just incase! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Thank you, I was forgetting what it looked like. :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Ive spent the afternoon frogging. ! BUT at last I got the pattern right.. Ther is only stocking stich to do on it now so that means I can do it at S and B tomorrow. DH is bored stiff, but I'm taking no notice. 

Barny....I wish we could meet for coffee, and we could commiserate. hahaha. Saxy like to commiserate too.....


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear you got your project going on the right track. Stocking stitch is about all I can do and talk at the same time.


grandma susan said:


> Ive spent the afternoon frogging. ! BUT at last I got the pattern right.. Ther is only stocking stich to do on it now so that means I can do it at S and B tomorrow. DH is bored stiff, but I'm taking no notice.
> 
> Barny....I wish we could meet for coffee, and we could commiserate. hahaha. Saxy like to commiserate too.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Ive spent the afternoon frogging. ! BUT at last I got the pattern right.. Ther is only stocking stich to do on it now so that means I can do it at S and B tomorrow. DH is bored stiff, but I'm taking no notice.
> 
> Barny....I wish we could meet for coffee, and we could commiserate. hahaha. Saxy like to commiserate too.....


Without DH's naturally. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Our temperatures have been mild, but the humidity takes your breath away. Do you deal with humidity?


Not really, I don't really cope with any type of heat, above about 25°C anymore, and it is worse when humidity is added to the mix. It is the same with the lower temperatures also. The best temperatures for me, since Fibro took over my life {approximately over the last 3 years}, is the range from about 17°C to around 25°C, and this change has had a dramatic effect on life - especially during the hottest time of our summer, but thankfully we have the air conditioners that can cooee with most weather conditions! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive spent the afternoon frogging. ! BUT at last I got the pattern right.. Ther is only stocking stich to do on it now so that means I can do it at S and B tomorrow. DH is bored stiff, but I'm taking no notice.
> 
> Barny....I wish we could meet for coffee, and we could commiserate. hahaha. Saxy like to commiserate too.....


We should meet up, but we are the furthest apart of our current UK group!


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Hello , i am not caught up at all , sorry .
> 
> I see i did miss another birthday or two . so Happy belated to those
> XOXOXO
> 
> I gave my little sweet pea her Nonna bunny the other day and she just breaks my heart . Her Momma brings her and she will cry and hold on to me for dear life saying no i want to stay here with Nonna ! So now she has the Nonna bunny to cuddle with when she is missing me . And i made a Caleigh one for me lol.


That's so cute for you both. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Peas in a pod


Awhhhhh, cute


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone Im sitting here absolutely exhausted, been out with my DD & her family. We have had a wonderfully hot day but it was very cloudy, I must admit I am a little frazzled despite huge amounts of suntan cream. As my back is still not good I have sat & watched the boys having fun. We looked after them for an hour or so & our DD & her man went for a long walk around the area we were in. A good time was had by all!!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone Im sitting here absolutely exhausted, been out with my DD & her family. We have had a wonderfully hot day but it was very cloudy, I must admit I am a little frazzled despite huge amounts of suntan cream. As my back is still not good I have sat & watched the boys having fun. We looked after them for an hour or so & our DD & her man went for a long walk around the area we were in. A good time was had by all!!


You have to love playing happy families!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from France. We are having a lovely relaxing time. On Friday I went with DD and family to Mont St Michel. Lots of stairs to climb but I made it right to the top. Worth it for the fantastic views. Last night we went into Bayeaux for a meal snd then watched a son et lumiere in the square by the Cathedral which was lit up, but the main foccus was on the 200 yr Liberty tree. Ĺights were projected onto the tree with a musical accompaniment. It was quite magical. I took a load of photos and l will post some when l am home.

Today we had a lazy day in the garden, playing cards, eating, drinking and of course l did some crochet.

Tomorrow we are meeting my son and family for a picnic.

Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. We are having a lovely relaxing time. On Friday I went with DD and family to Mont St Michel. Lots of stairs to climb but I made it right to the top. Worth it for the fantastic views. Last night we went into Bayeaux for a meal snd then watched a son et lumiere in the square by the Cathedral which was lit up, but the main foccus was on the 200 yr Liberty tree. Ĺights were projected onto the tree with a musical accompaniment. It was quite magical. I took a load of photos and l will post some when l am home.
> 
> Today we had a lazy day in the garden, playing cards, eating, drinking and of course l did some crochet.
> 
> Tomorrow we are meeting my son and family for a picnic.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs xxxx


Sounds wonderful, glad you are having such a great time. xxx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a perfect time.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. We are having a lovely relaxing time. On Friday I went with DD and family to Mont St Michel. Lots of stairs to climb but I made it right to the top. Worth it for the fantastic views. Last night we went into Bayeaux for a meal snd then watched a son et lumiere in the square by the Cathedral which was lit up, but the main foccus was on the 200 yr Liberty tree. Ĺights were projected onto the tree with a musical accompaniment. It was quite magical. I took a load of photos and l will post some when l am home.
> 
> Today we had a lazy day in the garden, playing cards, eating, drinking and of course l did some crochet.
> 
> Tomorrow we are meeting my son and family for a picnic.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds wonderful, glad you are having such a great time. xxx


From me, too, Purple. Love and hugs to you and Mr P. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Our temperatures have been mild, but the humidity takes your breath away. Do you deal with humidity?


No!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have finished the last ladybug so four rows and a border and it is done!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well I have finished the last ladybug so four rows and a border and it is done!


Yay!!!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds wonderful, glad you are having such a great time. xxx


Ditto from me too!! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I am anxiously waiting to see these cute little ladybugs.


binkbrice said:


> Well I have finished the last ladybug so four rows and a border and it is done!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning from a sunny Wales, I'll say that again, a sunny Wales. Now the mist has lifted we have, I think it is called 'blue' skies. When I first got up visibility was down to about 100 yards. It's my free day today, DH has gone and I can't make up my mind what to do. Not work, that's for sure. :sm09: Might sort out some things for the show on Saturday. Have a good day everyone, see you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you have some sun today. Nice to have a free day to do whatever pleases you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, I'll say that again, a sunny Wales. Now the mist has lifted we have, I think it is called 'blue' skies. When I first got up visibility was down to about 100 yards. It's my free day today, DH has gone and I can't make up my mind what to do. Not work, that's for sure. :sm09: Might sort out some things for the show on Saturday. Have a good day everyone, see you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Sunny here again. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day...


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your outing. Hope it is more S then B.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Sunny here again. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day...


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, thought you might be able to start this autumn's fashion trend. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


Got them back before we left, well, we got _somebody's_ ears back, lost property had a big box of them and said we could choose our own!! Liv was happy!!


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, I'm back!! Overall, I had a great time but found it more exhausting than childbirth and my feet are _still_ sore!! Haven't caught up yet but I'll get there, hope you are all ok!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just, all, have just spent the last half hour sorting out DH's mess. As I said earlier he managed to cock up the bank accounts when he came home so I have again sorted that lot out. All new passwords etc. to remember. Have threatened him with slow death if he does it again.
> Dull and overcast here again, still waiting for the heatwave that is supposed to be coming, although apparently it is not going to last long, 2-3 days if we are lucky. Now it is nearly dinner time so this afternoon is knitting. See you all later. xxx


I think we got it in France, almost too hot at times! Back to reality now!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. We are having a lovely relaxing time. On Friday I went with DD and family to Mont St Michel. Lots of stairs to climb but I made it right to the top. Worth it for the fantastic views. Last night we went into Bayeaux for a meal snd then watched a son et lumiere in the square by the Cathedral which was lit up, but the main foccus was on the 200 yr Liberty tree. Ĺights were projected onto the tree with a musical accompaniment. It was quite magical. I took a load of photos and l will post some when l am home.
> 
> Today we had a lazy day in the garden, playing cards, eating, drinking and of course l did some crochet.
> 
> Tomorrow we are meeting my son and family for a picnic.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs xxxx


I'm missing France already but glad you are having what sounds like a lovely time!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!! Overall, I had a great time but found it more exhausting than childbirth and my feet are _still_ sore!! Haven't caught up yet but I'll get there, hope you are all ok!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx :sm02:


Glad you back safely and enjoyed yourself. We were knackered after our trips to Disneyland, but well worth it. What's on your next travel plans, something restful and peaceful? xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It rained on the weekend and we loved it. We haven't had an all day rain for over 2 months. The grass actually has some green spots now. We went down to the lake before the rain, because we had heard that the creek to the east of us had completely dried up. It was very low but it hadn;'t completely disappeared. The duck pond was gone and some of the feeders were gone but the creek was still there. Ganaraska River was just a trickle falling over the rocks in the riverbed. After the rain that we got yesterday, it should be back to normal. There is a weather statement out right now as another slow moving storm is headed this way which has flooded several towns in the US. There was also a tornado in one of the towns that I drive through on the way to work. 100 homes damaged. We didn't get any wind here.
The humidity has FINALLY gone. I can actually do things outside. My knitting is going to suffer


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!! Overall, I had a great time but found it more exhausting than childbirth and my feet are _still_ sore!! Haven't caught up yet but I'll get there, hope you are all ok!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx :sm02:


Welcome back. I'm sure the trip was worth every bit of exhaustion.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Got them back before we left, well, we got _somebody's_ ears back, lost property had a big box of them and said we could choose our own!! Liv was happy!!


Cute. It sounds like a lot of people don't go back for lost Mickey/Minnie ears.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, I'll say that again, a sunny Wales. Now the mist has lifted we have, I think it is called 'blue' skies. When I first got up visibility was down to about 100 yards. It's my free day today, DH has gone and I can't make up my mind what to do. Not work, that's for sure. :sm09: Might sort out some things for the show on Saturday. Have a good day everyone, see you later. xxx


Enjoy your "me" time. Find something fun to do.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I have finished the last ladybug so four rows and a border and it is done!


Post pictures soon. :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, I'll say that again, a sunny Wales. Now the mist has lifted we have, I think it is called 'blue' skies. When I first got up visibility was down to about 100 yards. It's my free day today, DH has gone and I can't make up my mind what to do. Not work, that's for sure. :sm09: Might sort out some things for the show on Saturday. Have a good day everyone, see you later. xxx


great! Barny has sunshine. Make the most of it. It's a perfect day here, though the little white clouds that I love are slowly disappearing. I wish you could all live here in Sunny Worthing.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. We are having a lovely relaxing time. On Friday I went with DD and family to Mont St Michel. Lots of stairs to climb but I made it right to the top. Worth it for the fantastic views. Last night we went into Bayeaux for a meal snd then watched a son et lumiere in the square by the Cathedral which was lit up, but the main foccus was on the 200 yr Liberty tree. Ĺights were projected onto the tree with a musical accompaniment. It was quite magical. I took a load of photos and l will post some when l am home.
> 
> Today we had a lazy day in the garden, playing cards, eating, drinking and of course l did some crochet.
> 
> Tomorrow we are meeting my son and family for a picnic.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs xxxx


That all sounds wonderful. I'm glad that you are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Sunny here again. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day...


and you. See my last post.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Got them back before we left, well, we got _somebody's_ ears back, lost property had a big box of them and said we could choose our own!! Liv was happy!!


why is she cuddling a lamp post? My son did that on his 21st birthday. He vowed eternal love to it as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone Im sitting here absolutely exhausted, been out with my DD & her family. We have had a wonderfully hot day but it was very cloudy, I must admit I am a little frazzled despite huge amounts of suntan cream. As my back is still not good I have sat & watched the boys having fun. We looked after them for an hour or so & our DD & her man went for a long walk around the area we were in. A good time was had by all!!


Put your feet up and relax today. It sounds like the time with your DD and family was wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!! Overall, I had a great time but found it more exhausting than childbirth and my feet are _still_ sore!! Haven't caught up yet but I'll get there, hope you are all ok!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx :sm02:


sit and rest. The unpacking and washing can wait. Love you too xxxxxx.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It rained on the weekend and we loved it. We haven't had an all day rain for over 2 months. The grass actually has some green spots now. We went down to the lake before the rain, because we had heard that the creek to the east of us had completely dried up. It was very low but it hadn;'t completely disappeared. The duck pond was gone and some of the feeders were gone but the creek was still there. Ganaraska River was just a trickle falling over the rocks in the riverbed. After the rain that we got yesterday, it should be back to normal. There is a weather statement out right now as another slow moving storm is headed this way which has flooded several towns in the US. There was also a tornado in one of the towns that I drive through on the way to work. 100 homes damaged. We didn't get any wind here.
> The humidity has FINALLY gone. I can actually do things outside. My knitting is going to suffer


Your knitting will be patiently waiting.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ive spent the afternoon frogging. ! BUT at last I got the pattern right.. Ther is only stocking stich to do on it now so that means I can do it at S and B tomorrow. DH is bored stiff, but I'm taking no notice.
> 
> Barny....I wish we could meet for coffee, and we could commiserate. hahaha. Saxy like to commiserate too.....


I can only take stocking stitch or rows that are just purl backs, where I've memorized the front pattern. I've still have to frog back sometimes. Especially when the conversation was really animated.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Our temperatures have been mild, but the humidity takes your breath away. Do you deal with humidity?


I hide inside with the air conditioning. My summer is almost over and the humidity has broken. So I will be taking advantage of the last of the good weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Your knitting will be patiently waiting.


My pile of started projects is getting quite high. I did finish a little scarf, but it needs to be blocked to actually look like something.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just, all, have just spent the last half hour sorting out DH's mess. As I said earlier he managed to cock up the bank accounts when he came home so I have again sorted that lot out. All new passwords etc. to remember. Have threatened him with slow death if he does it again.
> Dull and overcast here again, still waiting for the heatwave that is supposed to be coming, although apparently it is not going to last long, 2-3 days if we are lucky. Now it is nearly dinner time so this afternoon is knitting. See you all later. xxx


I hope your threat holds. It isn't fun to keep doing the same thing over and over. I have stickers on all the remotes for buttons that mum is not allowed to touch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The interesting thing will be to see if the improved quality of your sleep, will have a positive effect on your weight! The experts in health conditions say that many people are overweight, because of their poor quality of sleep; so you might get a pleasant surprise, when you have been using the machine for a decent amount of time! ????????????
> We can live in hope, anyway! xoxoxo


That would be a lovely side effect.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have to do that for my DH also. He got a few pair of new jeans before I went on Retreat, I shortened one pair before I left, and I still have 2 more pair to do. I just do not like doing that kind of sewing! ????????


I'm not good at hemming. I've had to staple up hems that have fallen down at work. :sm12:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I love those type of boxes - I would have many of them, if they were available in larger sizes - I am a sucker for a good looking box! ????????????????


I've been known to pet boxes at Christmas. Some of them are so cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to go. Everyone is starting to move around here. I'm on late shift this week.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your threat holds. It isn't fun to keep doing the same thing over and over. I have stickers on all the remotes for buttons that mum is not allowed to touch.


I'd run out of stickers at this rate. :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. We are having a lovely relaxing time. On Friday I went with DD and family to Mont St Michel. Lots of stairs to climb but I made it right to the top. Worth it for the fantastic views. Last night we went into Bayeaux for a meal snd then watched a son et lumiere in the square by the Cathedral which was lit up, but the main foccus was on the 200 yr Liberty tree. Ĺights were projected onto the tree with a musical accompaniment. It was quite magical. I took a load of photos and l will post some when l am home.
> 
> Today we had a lazy day in the garden, playing cards, eating, drinking and of course l did some crochet.
> 
> Tomorrow we are meeting my son and family for a picnic.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs xxxx


Sounds wonderful, continue to enjoy yourselves ! Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a sunny Wales, I'll say that again, a sunny Wales. Now the mist has lifted we have, I think it is called 'blue' skies. When I first got up visibility was down to about 100 yards. It's my free day today, DH has gone and I can't make up my mind what to do. Not work, that's for sure. :sm09: Might sort out some things for the show on Saturday. Have a good day everyone, see you later. xxx


Get outside & enjoy your sunshine!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!! Overall, I had a great time but found it more exhausting than childbirth and my feet are _still_ sore!! Haven't caught up yet but I'll get there, hope you are all ok!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx :sm02:


No Sumba today then? Pleased you had a good time, the children did too?


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> why is she cuddling a lamp post? My son did that on his 21st birthday. He vowed eternal love to it as well.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Put your feet up and relax today. It sounds like the time with your DD and family was wonderful.


I am !!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have some sun today. Nice to have a free day to do whatever pleases you.


Ditto from me, Barny! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Sunny here again. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day...


Have a great time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Got them back before we left, well, we got _somebody's_ ears back, lost property had a big box of them and said we could choose our own!! Liv was happy!!


Well done! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It rained on the weekend and we loved it. We haven't had an all day rain for over 2 months. The grass actually has some green spots now. We went down to the lake before the rain, because we had heard that the creek to the east of us had completely dried up. It was very low but it hadn;'t completely disappeared. The duck pond was gone and some of the feeders were gone but the creek was still there. Ganaraska River was just a trickle falling over the rocks in the riverbed. After the rain that we got yesterday, it should be back to normal. There is a weather statement out right now as another slow moving storm is headed this way which has flooded several towns in the US. There was also a tornado in one of the towns that I drive through on the way to work. 100 homes damaged. We didn't get any wind here.
> The humidity has FINALLY gone. I can actually do things outside. My knitting is going to suffer


Be safe on your way to work today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome back. I'm sure the trip was worth every bit of exhaustion.


Ditto from me, Londy. Hope you can get some rest today. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you back safely and enjoyed yourself. We were knackered after our trips to Disneyland, but well worth it. What's on your next travel plans, something restful and peaceful? xxx


Thanks Barny! I believe my next trip is as far as Camberley to meet with Mrs P and Grandma Susan at the beginning of next month, hopefully, I shall have recovered by then!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It rained on the weekend and we loved it. We haven't had an all day rain for over 2 months. The grass actually has some green spots now. We went down to the lake before the rain, because we had heard that the creek to the east of us had completely dried up. It was very low but it hadn;'t completely disappeared. The duck pond was gone and some of the feeders were gone but the creek was still there. Ganaraska River was just a trickle falling over the rocks in the riverbed. After the rain that we got yesterday, it should be back to normal. There is a weather statement out right now as another slow moving storm is headed this way which has flooded several towns in the US. There was also a tornado in one of the towns that I drive through on the way to work. 100 homes damaged. We didn't get any wind here.
> The humidity has FINALLY gone. I can actually do things outside. My knitting is going to suffer


Glad the weather has turned the corner for you. Keep your head down if the storm threatens!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> why is she cuddling a lamp post? My son did that on his 21st birthday. He vowed eternal love to it as well.


I asked DD the same thing, it's so that the picture can be posted on Facebook without Liv's face appearing!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not good at hemming. I've had to staple up hems that have fallen down at work. :sm12:


You sound like my DD, paper clips, double sided tape, you name it!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> No Sumba today then? Pleased you had a good time, the children did too?


No Zumba, I've been to the cardiac clinic this morning to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted!! I have some very strange lumps and bumps under my clothes today!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> No Sumba today then? Pleased you had a good time, the children did too?


Yes all had a great time, I wouldn't have missed it for the world!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> No Zumba, I've been to the cardiac clinic this morning to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted!! I have some very strange lumps and bumps under my clothes today!![/quote
> Fingers crossed for a good results!


----------



## LondonChris

I have just seen this photo of my baby GS, he is now 9 months & eating everything, except dairy, but especially red! I hope it makes you smile like it did me.


----------



## jinx

Glad she got her ears back. Every little girl needs ears when she visits Disney. Wonderful memories were made that they will remember forever.


London Girl said:


> Got them back before we left, well, we got _somebody's_ ears back, lost property had a big box of them and said we could choose our own!! Liv was happy!!


----------



## jinx

Glad you got the rain you needed. I love the way the grass perks up after a good rain.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It rained on the weekend and we loved it. We haven't had an all day rain for over 2 months. The grass actually has some green spots now. We went down to the lake before the rain, because we had heard that the creek to the east of us had completely dried up. It was very low but it hadn;'t completely disappeared. The duck pond was gone and some of the feeders were gone but the creek was still there. Ganaraska River was just a trickle falling over the rocks in the riverbed. After the rain that we got yesterday, it should be back to normal. There is a weather statement out right now as another slow moving storm is headed this way which has flooded several towns in the US. There was also a tornado in one of the towns that I drive through on the way to work. 100 homes damaged. We didn't get any wind here.
> The humidity has FINALLY gone. I can actually do things outside. My knitting is going to suffer


----------



## jinx

I always have strange lumps and bumps. ;^) Doing zumba would give the machine a real workout.


London Girl said:


> No Zumba, I've been to the cardiac clinic this morning to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted!! I have some very strange lumps and bumps under my clothes today!!


----------



## jinx

He is a real charmer. Looks much older than 9 months.


LondonChris said:


> I have just seen this photo of my baby GS, he is now 9 months & eating everything, except dairy, but especially red! I hope it makes you smile like it did me.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello friends. Ive been to S and B and enjoyed myseld knitting simple!!!! I'm now onto the right front. Ive 4 wips on as we speak. Its 22C here this afternoon so weve been eating ice lollies in the front garden. Its so warm for us, we dont feel very hungry yet.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your outing. Hope it is more S then B.


Usually its not hahahaha :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks Barny! I believe my next trip is as far as Camberley to meet with Mrs P and Grandma Susan at the beginning of next month, hopefully, I shall have recovered by then!! xxx


We'll soon change that Londy. Ive got an itinery but Ive forgotten. Purple will remind us of it. I'm dying to see you all.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I have just seen this photo of my baby GS, he is now 9 months & eating everything, except dairy, but especially red! I hope it makes you smile like it did me.


Thats what I look like when I eat chocolate.......Hes a bonny baby


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I have just seen this photo of my baby GS, he is now 9 months & eating everything, except dairy, but especially red! I hope it makes you smile like it did me.


What a mess but a great photo! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Zumba, I've been to the cardiac clinic this morning to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted!! I have some very strange lumps and bumps under my clothes today!![/quote
> Fingers crossed for a good results!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris but to be honest, I know it will show nothing, so does my doctor. The little bouts of irregular heartbeats are very infrequent, about every 6 months and lasts for about 48 hours so I have been told that it's probably best to just go to casualty when it happens and let them sort it out!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Hello friends. Ive been to S and B and enjoyed myseld knitting simple!!!! I'm now onto the right front. Ive 4 wips on as we speak. Its 22C here this afternoon so weve been eating ice lollies in the front garden. Its so warm for us, we dont feel very hungry yet.


That is hot for you up there, enjoy! I'm making a simple little cardigan while I watch the Olympics. I'm really loving it this year.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Thats what I look like when I eat chocolate.......Hes a bonny baby


He had been eating spaghetti bolonaise, he loves that. Sadly he can't even taste chocolate as he cannot have any dairy, he did have a taste of a vegan ice cream last week.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris but to be honest, I know it will show nothing, so does my doctor. The little bouts of irregular heartbeats are very infrequent, about every 6 months and lasts for about 48 hours so I have been told that it's probably best to just go to casualty when it happens and let them sort it out!!


Make sure you do!!


----------



## jinx

Sitting in the garden eating lollies sounds idyllic. 72(22c) sounds like a beautiful spring or fall day to me. It depends on what we are use to.


grandma susan said:


> Hello friends. Ive been to S and B and enjoyed myseld knitting simple!!!! I'm now onto the right front. Ive 4 wips on as we speak. Its 22C here this afternoon so weve been eating ice lollies in the front garden. Its so warm for us, we dont feel very hungry yet.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I have just seen this photo of my baby GS, he is now 9 months & eating everything, except dairy, but especially red! I hope it makes you smile like it did me.


Oh Chris, he is just gorgeous, with a face to match his hair, lol!!!!

Here is Theo, smiling already and Charlotte, who decided to give herself a haircut with her craft scissors! She said she wanted hair like daddy - who uses the trimmer on his head so I guess we got off lightly!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad she got her ears back. Every little girl needs ears when she visits Disney. Wonderful memories were made that they will remember forever.


Thanks jinx, I think so too!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> No Zumba, I've been to the cardiac clinic this morning to have my 24 hour heart monitor fitted!! I have some very strange lumps and bumps under my clothes today!!


I do everyday!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I have just seen this photo of my baby GS, he is now 9 months & eating everything, except dairy, but especially red! I hope it makes you smile like it did me.


he looks as if he's about to clean himself up. Gorgeous little boy - what a smile!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello friends. Ive been to S and B and enjoyed myseld knitting simple!!!! I'm now onto the right front. Ive 4 wips on as we speak. Its 22C here this afternoon so weve been eating ice lollies in the front garden. Its so warm for us, we dont feel very hungry yet.


I don't get hungry when it's hot.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> That is hot for you up there, enjoy! I'm making a simple little cardigan while I watch the Olympics. I'm really loving it this year.


it's always great when we're winning!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Oh Chris, he is just gorgeous, with a face to match his hair, lol!!!!
> 
> Here is Theo, smiling already and Charlotte, who decided to give herself a haircut with her craft scissors! She said she wanted hair like daddy - who uses the trimmer on his head so I guess we got off lightly!!


He is gorgeous, he is going to be a big guy ! She is also, despite her new hair style!
Yes F is very red. Kaz put it on Facebook & wrote his face matches his hair.!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> it's always great when we're winning!


Certainly is, makes a change for little GB.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh Chris, he is just gorgeous, with a face to match his hair, lol!!!!
> 
> Here is Theo, smiling already and Charlotte, who decided to give herself a haircut with her craft scissors! She said she wanted hair like daddy - who uses the trimmer on his head so I guess we got off lightly!!


Both are adorable! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh Chris, he is just gorgeous, with a face to match his hair, lol!!!!
> 
> Here is Theo, smiling already and Charlotte, who decided to give herself a haircut with her craft scissors! She said she wanted hair like daddy - who uses the trimmer on his head so I guess we got off lightly!!


Thsats my girl :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: lovely baby......toooooooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Sitting in the garden eating lollies sounds idyllic. 72(22c) sounds like a beautiful spring or fall day to me. It depends on what we are use to.


I would love a 72 degree day it has been in the upper 80's to low 90's and impossible to be outside the mosquitoes are terrible!


----------



## binkbrice

Londy glad that you made it home and that you had a great time it is exhausting isn't it.
I hope you all are enjoying your day wherever you are at in it!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh Chris, he is just gorgeous, with a face to match his hair, lol!!!!
> 
> Here is Theo, smiling already and Charlotte, who decided to give herself a haircut with her craft scissors! She said she wanted hair like daddy - who uses the trimmer on his head so I guess we got off lightly!!


they both have beautiful smiles but little girls aren't supposed to want to look like Daddy!


----------



## martina

SaxonLady said:


> they both have beautiful smiles but little girls aren't supposed to want to look like Daddy!


Unless daddy has the perfect hairstyle


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Got them back before we left, well, we got _somebody's_ ears back, lost property had a big box of them and said we could choose our own!! Liv was happy!!


Little things make little people so happy! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!! Overall, I had a great time but found it more exhausting than childbirth and my feet are _still_ sore!! Haven't caught up yet but I'll get there, hope you are all ok!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx :sm02:


 Welcolm home {autocorrect replaced welcolm with alcohol ????????}, glad you had a great time, despite the sore feet! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not good at hemming. I've had to staple up hems that have fallen down at work. :sm12:


I don't worry about fallen hems on my pants, it usually just takes them to the length that I like them to be; and work pants were never the length that I looked them! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've been known to pet boxes at Christmas. Some of them are so cute.


They are, aren't they! :sm11:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd run out of stickers at this rate. :sm09:


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh Chris, he is just gorgeous, with a face to match his hair, lol!!!!
> 
> Here is Theo, smiling already and Charlotte, who decided to give herself a haircut with her craft scissors! She said she wanted hair like daddy - who uses the trimmer on his head so I guess we got off lightly!!


Every child does it, at some point in their lives, usually when it is hoped that the hair will be nice and neat, and not raggedly cut with the craft scissors! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I would love a 72 degree day it has been in the upper 80's to low 90's and impossible to be outside the mosquitoes are terrible!


Stay away from the mozzies, they might have had contact with the Zika (sp) virus, and you don't want to get that! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales AGAIN, boy are we going to pay for this. Guessed it would be sunny today as I am cooking our Sunday roast. Yes I know it's Tuesday but with DH's physio yesterday we can't eat the leftovers on a Monday. Unfortunately physio has finished now so Mondays are no longer mine.

Fence is still not done so I rang the manager this morning and told him that DH is threatening to call the insurance company and I am not sure if he will be talking to the claims department or the legal department. Anyway the site manager or the transport manager should be coming this afternoon. Watch this space.

Off to finish getting dinner ready, see you all later, have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> they both have beautiful smiles but little girls aren't supposed to want to look like Daddy!


Hmmm, no, I think he's lovely but don't want my DGD being a suede head!!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Another sunny day. Its over 60's today. I'm due to win hahaha...I dreamed I was smoking again. Its 4 and a half years since I had one. I was really disappointed with myself in my dream. I have some crazy dreams.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am EST and 20'C (68'F). The rain came back. And the humidity. It is supposed to rain all day so Knit Night at the open air cafe will have to be cancelled tonight. Can't wait for the yarn store to open again.
One of the stray kitties was waiting under the patio table for his breakfast. It was the only dry place in the backyard.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Another sunny day. Its over 60's today. I'm due to win hahaha...I dreamed I was smoking again. Its 4 and a half years since I had one. I was really disappointed with myself in my dream. I have some crazy dreams.


Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, no, I think he's lovely but don't want my DGD being a suede head!!


Maybe it's time for her to pick out a haircut from a magazine, go to a hairdresser and and get pampered


----------



## jinx

You are so right. For a year they grew my greatgrands hair as a ballerina needs her hair in a bun. Two days before the recital she took several hunks out of her hair and that ballerina was the only one without her hair in a bun.


Xiang said:


> Every child does it, at some point in their lives, usually when it is hoped that the hair will be nice and neat, and not raggedly cut with the craft scissors! ????????????


----------



## jinx

Sure is irritating they do not fix the fence as promised. You are wise to keep nudging/pushing them or it may never get done.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales AGAIN, boy are we going to pay for this. Guessed it would be sunny today as I am cooking our Sunday roast. Yes I know it's Tuesday but with DH's physio yesterday we can't eat the leftovers on a Monday. Unfortunately physio has finished now so Mondays are no longer mine.
> 
> Fence is still not done so I rang the manager this morning and told him that DH is threatening to call the insurance company and I am not sure if he will be talking to the claims department or the legal department. Anyway the site manager or the transport manager should be coming this afternoon. Watch this space.
> 
> Off to finish getting dinner ready, see you all later, have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx


----------



## jinx

I find your dream interesting. I have to ask hubby if he ever has dreams like that. Hope you win BIG.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Another sunny day. Its over 60's today. I'm due to win hahaha...I dreamed I was smoking again. Its 4 and a half years since I had one. I was really disappointed with myself in my dream. I have some crazy dreams.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Northwest. We're up in the low to mid-80sF again today. Supposed to be 92F on Thursday or Friday. Ugh!!! I love the sunshine, but really don't like those high temps. Had to go help Mr. Ric at the rental house yesterday doing some weeding. It was in the full sun and not a lot of fun. I have to go back today and finish up. He's getting it ready to sell. It's time. This is the house his dad left him when he passed away 13 years ago and it's also the house he grew up in, so lots of memories and I think it makes it a bit hard for him to go through and get rid of things that have been stored in the garage, but he knows he needs to do it. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Working in the sun is no fun. Nice that you appreciate the emotions he is going thru. Hard to turn loose of things that have childhood memories.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Northwest. We're up in the low to mid-80sF again today. Supposed to be 92F on Thursday or Friday. Ugh!!! I love the sunshine, but really don't like those high temps. Had to go help Mr. Ric at the rental house yesterday doing some weeding. It was in the full sun and not a lot of fun. I have to go back today and finish up. He's getting it ready to sell. It's time. This is the house his dad left him when he passed away 13 years ago and it's also the house he grew up in, so lots of memories and I think it makes it a bit hard for him to go through and get rid of things that have been stored in the garage, but he knows he needs to do it. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Northwest. We're up in the low to mid-80sF again today. Supposed to be 92F on Thursday or Friday. Ugh!!! I love the sunshine, but really don't like those high temps. Had to go help Mr. Ric at the rental house yesterday doing some weeding. It was in the full sun and not a lot of fun. I have to go back today and finish up. He's getting it ready to sell. It's time. This is the house his dad left him when he passed away 13 years ago and it's also the house he grew up in, so lots of memories and I think it makes it a bit hard for him to go through and get rid of things that have been stored in the garage, but he knows he needs to do it. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


It's a tough thing to do, but I expect at the end of it there will be more positives than negatives x


----------



## grandma susan

I'm waiting for the staff!!! Ive been to Over 60's and weve laughed all afternoon. I won $2 and that was it....NO RAFFLE again, we have fallen out. I dont think we will e going on for much longer. DS has just rang fro Gibralter. They are having a good time and the weather is glorious.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I'm waiting for the staff!!! Ive been to Over 60's and weve laughed all afternoon. I won $2 and that was it....NO RAFFLE again, we have fallen out. I dont think we will e going on for much longer. DS has just rang fro Gibralter. They are having a good time and the weather is glorious.


That's irritating about the staff, hope they turn up soon. Over 60's sounds like lots of fun. Never mind about not winning the raffle for a while, you will appreciate it all the more when you get your winning streak back :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Another sunny day. Its over 60's today. I'm due to win hahaha...I dreamed I was smoking again. Its 4 and a half years since I had one. I was really disappointed with myself in my dream. I have some crazy dreams.


....but I expect you were really pleased with yourself when you woke up and remembered you don't smoke any more, as you jolly well should be!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am EST and 20'C (68'F). The rain came back. And the humidity. It is supposed to rain all day so Knit Night at the open air cafe will have to be cancelled tonight. Can't wait for the yarn store to open again.
> One of the stray kitties was waiting under the patio table for his breakfast. It was the only dry place in the backyard.


I would be happy to just get a little bit of overnight rain, my garden is looking parched and my Heucheras are now Eugh-eras!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe it's time for her to pick out a haircut from a magazine, go to a hairdresser and and get pampered


I think a visit to the hairdresser is definitely on the cards but maybe not so much the pampering!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Northwest. We're up in the low to mid-80sF again today. Supposed to be 92F on Thursday or Friday. Ugh!!! I love the sunshine, but really don't like those high temps. Had to go help Mr. Ric at the rental house yesterday doing some weeding. It was in the full sun and not a lot of fun. I have to go back today and finish up. He's getting it ready to sell. It's time. This is the house his dad left him when he passed away 13 years ago and it's also the house he grew up in, so lots of memories and I think it makes it a bit hard for him to go through and get rid of things that have been stored in the garage, but he knows he needs to do it. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Aaw, wishing Mr Ric the strength and fortitude to let go, he will feel relieved once it's all over and he won't lose the lovely memories!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's a tough thing to do, but I expect at the end of it there will be more positives than negatives x


Thank you, Rebecca. I'm pretty sure the positives will definitely outweigh the negatives. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Working in the sun is no fun. Nice that you appreciate the emotions he is going thru. Hard to turn loose of things that have childhood memories.


Thank you, Jinx. Yes, it isn't real easy for him, but he's pushing through. 
:sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> That's irritating about the staff, hope they turn up soon. Over 60's sounds like lots of fun. Never mind about not winning the raffle for a while, you will appreciate it all the more when you get your winning streak back :sm09:


Ditto from me, Susan! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I would be happy to just get a little bit of overnight rain, my garden is looking parched and my Heucheras are now Eugh-eras!!


My garden is looking much the same as are my Eugh-eras! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Aaw, wishing Mr Ric the strength and fortitude to let go, he will feel relieved once it's all over and he won't lose the lovely memories!! xxx


Thank you and you are absolutely right! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Jill and I were up in London jointly celebrating our birthdays, hers is in September. It was the most glorious hot sunny day and the visitors were out in force! We started with Prosecco and afternoon tea and ended with a glass of Rosé in a restaurant overlooking the River Thames - wonderful!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I would be happy to just get a little bit of overnight rain, my garden is looking parched and my Heucheras are now Eugh-eras!!


Please don't wish for rain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Aaw, wishing Mr Ric the strength and fortitude to let go, he will feel relieved once it's all over and he won't lose the lovely memories!! xxx


No, we will always have memories. :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Jill and I were up in London jointly celebrating our birthdays, hers is in September. It was the most glorious hot sunny day and the visitors were out in force! We started with Prosecco and afternoon tea and ended with a glass of Rosé in a restaurant overlooking the River Thames - wonderful!!!


It looks lovely there...Is that where you are taking me???????????????????


----------



## jinx

Lovely pictures. I noticed you have a drink in your hand in both of them. l^)


London Girl said:


> Jill and I were up in London jointly celebrating our birthdays, hers is in September. It was the most glorious hot sunny day and the visitors were out in force! We started with Prosecco and afternoon tea and ended with a glass of Rosé in a restaurant overlooking the River Thames - wonderful!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Lovely pictures. I noticed you have a drink in your hand in both of them. l^)


What else. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Jill and I were up in London jointly celebrating our birthdays, hers is in September. It was the most glorious hot sunny day and the visitors were out in force! We started with Prosecco and afternoon tea and ended with a glass of Rosé in a restaurant overlooking the River Thames - wonderful!!!


Glad you had a great joint celebration and wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No, we will always have memories. :sm24:


Exactly right! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Aaw, wishing Mr Ric the strength and fortitude to let go, he will feel relieved once it's all over and he won't lose the lovely memories!! xxx


So agree Pam.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Jill and I were up in London jointly celebrating our birthdays, hers is in September. It was the most glorious hot sunny day and the visitors were out in force! We started with Prosecco and afternoon tea and ended with a glass of Rosé in a restaurant overlooking the River Thames - wonderful!!!


What a great way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, another bright & sunny day! We are off this morning to spend a few days on the Kent coast with our eldest DD & her family. Her boys are so excited to get on the beach, they haven't been this year. Not sure I will get WiFi so I wish you all happy days, love to you all. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

A sunny good morning from Wales, think the weather is going to break this evening so will have to make the most of today. DH is getting his ears seen to today hopefully. Hurray, we might even have a conversation and I won't have to go up in the bedroom to listen to the news comfortably, yes it was that bad. Site manager is supposed to be coming this morning to see about our fence. I am not holding my breath. I think I have decided to have a go at stash-busting, might do some pet blankets with all my odd balls of chunky yarn. I am getting a yearning to buy some new yarn but must make room in my box. Dinner is prepared so will sit back and wait for my manager. xxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, another bright & sunny day! We are off this morning to spend a few days on the Kent coast with our eldest DD & her family. Her boys are so excited to get on the beach, they haven't been this year. Not sure I will get WiFi so I wish you all happy days, love to you all. X


Morning Chris, have a lovely time with the family


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> A sunny good morning from Wales, think the weather is going to break this evening so will have to make the most of today. DH is getting his ears seen to today hopefully. Hurray, we might even have a conversation and I won't have to go up in the bedroom to listen to the news comfortably, yes it was that bad. Site manager is supposed to be coming this morning to see about our fence. I am not holding my breath. I think I have decided to have a go at stash-busting, might do some pet blankets with all my odd balls of chunky yarn. I am getting a yearning to buy some new yarn but must make room in my box. Dinner is prepared so will sit back and wait for my manager. xxx


You are a very efficient worker, I've been up for three hours and have nothing to show for it :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, another bright & sunny day! We are off this morning to spend a few days on the Kent coast with our eldest DD & her family. Her boys are so excited to get on the beach, they haven't been this year. Not sure I will get WiFi so I wish you all happy days, love to you all. X


Where are you off to, we spent lots of holidays in Whitstable when we were kids. Loved it there, but it has changed a lot in the last 50 years. Oh dear I can remember back that far, suddenly I feel old. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> You are a very efficient worker, I've been up for three hours and have nothing to show for it :sm12:


Not really, just getting it out of the way. Fed DH as well, stuck porridge in the microwave. :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Where are you off to, we spent lots of holidays in Whitstable when we were kids. Loved it there, but it has changed a lot in the last 50 years. Oh dear I can remember back that far, suddenly I feel old. :sm13: :sm13:


We LOVE Whitstable & go there lots of times during the year. We are going to Margate which seems to have been greatly improved, we shall see. We are staying in a Premier which is right by the sandy beach which will be ideal. It was our DD's choice. Anyway I have got everything done, DH packing the car & im off... See you soon! Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Im going out for lunch today with Lynn. I havent seen her for a few weeks. I dont know where the time goes. Have a good day whatever you all do.


----------



## grandma susan

Have a great time Chris.


----------



## jinx

Have a grand time. Being on the beach with loved ones sounds wonderful.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, another bright & sunny day! We are off this morning to spend a few days on the Kent coast with our eldest DD & her family. Her boys are so excited to get on the beach, they haven't been this year. Not sure I will get WiFi so I wish you all happy days, love to you all. X


----------



## jinx

Hope husband gets good result with his ears. It sure is annoying for the person than cannot hear and the person trying to talk to them. Interested to know if the manager showed up.


Barn-dweller said:


> A sunny good morning from Wales, think the weather is going to break this evening so will have to make the most of today. DH is getting his ears seen to today hopefully. Hurray, we might even have a conversation and I won't have to go up in the bedroom to listen to the news comfortably, yes it was that bad. Site manager is supposed to be coming this morning to see about our fence. I am not holding my breath. I think I have decided to have a go at stash-busting, might do some pet blankets with all my odd balls of chunky yarn. I am getting a yearning to buy some new yarn but must make room in my box. Dinner is prepared so will sit back and wait for my manager. xxx


----------



## jinx

Have a nice lunch. I find the older I am the faster times goes.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im going out for lunch today with Lynn. I havent seen her for a few weeks. I dont know where the time goes. Have a good day whatever you all do.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Thunder storms are predicted for today. I hope they make the ground soft enough so my helper can move some plants in my tiny tiny flower bed. Today is a day to stay at home and relax. After two days of running around non stop I will be glad to stay in to relax and knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 15'C (59'F). The humidity is building already. Yesterday I got cut off when the electricity went out. There was a fire in the new construction at the edge of our subdivision and I think the firefighters had the electricity cut to help fight the fire (or the wire melted). We were out of electricity for about 2 hours. I'm sure that all the rain yesterday helped put the fire out.
Today is sunny but they are forecasting thunderstorms for this afternoon. I've heard that before.
Apparently someone wrote an article saying our flag is ugly. The media is running with it. It took 2 years of design and 6 months of heated debate in our Parliament to choose this design. I don't think it will be changed anytime soon.
DD and I went to the cafe for Knit Night. It was dark and drizzly but comfortable in temperature. It is fun to sit and watch all the Pokemon people and knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Thunder storms are predicted for today. I hope they make the ground soft enough so my helper can move some plants in my tiny tiny flower bed. Today is a day to stay at home and relax. After two days of running around non stop I will be glad to stay in to relax and knit.


The ground beside my car has softened. I've slipped there twice since it started raining again.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> We LOVE Whitstable & go there lots of times during the year. We are going to Margate which seems to have been greatly improved, we shall see. We are staying in a Premier which is right by the sandy beach which will be ideal. It was our DD's choice. Anyway I have got everything done, DH packing the car & im off... See you soon! Xx


Have fun. I need to go to the beach. I haven't been this year. My beaches are all fresh water, but they still have waves and gulls.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A sunny good morning from Wales, think the weather is going to break this evening so will have to make the most of today. DH is getting his ears seen to today hopefully. Hurray, we might even have a conversation and I won't have to go up in the bedroom to listen to the news comfortably, yes it was that bad. Site manager is supposed to be coming this morning to see about our fence. I am not holding my breath. I think I have decided to have a go at stash-busting, might do some pet blankets with all my odd balls of chunky yarn. I am getting a yearning to buy some new yarn but must make room in my box. Dinner is prepared so will sit back and wait for my manager. xxx


My mum has hearing aids. She still seems to hear the conversation that she wants to hear, not the conversation that we are having. :sm16: 
I end up hiding from TOO LOUD television all the time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Jill and I were up in London jointly celebrating our birthdays, hers is in September. It was the most glorious hot sunny day and the visitors were out in force! We started with Prosecco and afternoon tea and ended with a glass of Rosé in a restaurant overlooking the River Thames - wonderful!!!


That looks like fun. I'm sure you enjoyed your wine.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I would be happy to just get a little bit of overnight rain, my garden is looking parched and my Heucheras are now Eugh-eras!!


It was so dry here that our rose flowers dried ON THE BUSH!.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm waiting for the staff!!! Ive been to Over 60's and weve laughed all afternoon. I won $2 and that was it....NO RAFFLE again, we have fallen out. I dont think we will e going on for much longer. DS has just rang fro Gibralter. They are having a good time and the weather is glorious.


I'm glad that Over 60's was enjoyable, even if you didn't win.
I'm still waiting for a win in the lottery.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Northwest. We're up in the low to mid-80sF again today. Supposed to be 92F on Thursday or Friday. Ugh!!! I love the sunshine, but really don't like those high temps. Had to go help Mr. Ric at the rental house yesterday doing some weeding. It was in the full sun and not a lot of fun. I have to go back today and finish up. He's getting it ready to sell. It's time. This is the house his dad left him when he passed away 13 years ago and it's also the house he grew up in, so lots of memories and I think it makes it a bit hard for him to go through and get rid of things that have been stored in the garage, but he knows he needs to do it. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I was sad when I went past my childhood home and saw how dilapidated the current owner has allowed it to become. Childhood homes can hold a lot of strong memories. <Hug> to Mr. Ric.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Stay away from the mozzies, they might have had contact with the Zika (sp) virus, and you don't want to get that! ????????????


Zika hasn't made it here yet. Our winters are too cold for the mosquitos that carry the Zika. I wouldn't be surprised if our native mosquitos end up with the virus in time.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go. I need to drag the bins to the curb for collection and I can hear the truck in the distance.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I love your flag. It is easily recognized. No electricity, no a/c sounds awful.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 15'C (59'F). The humidity is building already. Yesterday I got cut off when the electricity went out. There was a fire in the new construction at the edge of our subdivision and I think the firefighters had the electricity cut to help fight the fire (or the wire melted). We were out of electricity for about 2 hours. I'm sure that all the rain yesterday helped put the fire out.
> Today is sunny but they are forecasting thunderstorms for this afternoon. I've heard that before.
> Apparently someone wrote an article saying our flag is ugly. The media is running with it. It took 2 years of design and 6 months of heated debate in our Parliament to choose this design. I don't think it will be changed anytime soon.
> DD and I went to the cafe for Knit Night. It was dark and drizzly but comfortable in temperature. It is fun to sit and watch all the Pokemon people and knit.


----------



## jinx

I have three sets of hearing aids. All are totally useless. What helps me is if people talk a bit slower. Dr. explained I only hear part of each word, my mind takes what I have heard and makes sense of it. Ever call customer service and they talk a mile a minute? Pure torture for me.


nitz8catz said:


> My mum has hearing aids. She still seems to hear the conversation that she wants to hear, not the conversation that we are having. :sm16:
> I end up hiding from TOO LOUD television all the time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hope husband gets good result with his ears. It sure is annoying for the person than cannot hear and the person trying to talk to them. Interested to know if the manager showed up.


It's 1.20 pm and he's still not come, I'll give him 'til 2 then I'm going in all guns blazing to the forestry manager or his boss or whoever I can get.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> So agree Pam.


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, another bright & sunny day! We are off this morning to spend a few days on the Kent coast with our eldest DD & her family. Her boys are so excited to get on the beach, they haven't been this year. Not sure I will get WiFi so I wish you all happy days, love to you all. X


Have a great away time at the beach with your family! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 15'C (59'F). The humidity is building already. Yesterday I got cut off when the electricity went out. There was a fire in the new construction at the edge of our subdivision and I think the firefighters had the electricity cut to help fight the fire (or the wire melted). We were out of electricity for about 2 hours. I'm sure that all the rain yesterday helped put the fire out.
> Today is sunny but they are forecasting thunderstorms for this afternoon. I've heard that before.
> Apparently someone wrote an article saying our flag is ugly. The media is running with it. It took 2 years of design and 6 months of heated debate in our Parliament to choose this design. I don't think it will be changed anytime soon.
> DD and I went to the cafe for Knit Night. It was dark and drizzly but comfortable in temperature. It is fun to sit and watch all the Pokemon people and knit.


Glad you made it to Knit Night. Sorry about the electricity being out for a bit. And, I don't think there's anything wrong with your flag! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It was so dry here that our rose flowers dried ON THE BUSH!.


That's happening to my roses, too!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I was sad when I went past my childhood home and saw how dilapidated the current owner has allowed it to become. Childhood homes can hold a lot of strong memories. <Hug> to Mr. Ric.


They sure can and I'll pass along your hug to Mr. Ric. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

You go girl! Enough fooling around.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's 1.20 pm and he's still not come, I'll give him 'til 2 then I'm going in all guns blazing to the forestry manager or his boss or whoever I can get.


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 1.20 pm and he's still not come, I'll give him 'til 2 then I'm going in all guns blazing to the forestry manager or his boss or whoever I can get.


He'd better watch out!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a very warm Normandy. It's our last full day here and we are just back from a lovely lunch with DD and family. Tomorrow they return to the UK and we drive south to visit DS and family for the weekend, we return home late Monday.

yesterday we visited the American Cemetery and Omaha beach. Pam, l tooķ some photos for Ric, will post them when home.

Hope everyone is ok. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a lovely time. Isn't is amazing how time flies when we are on vacation? Then some vacations I thought would never end.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very warm Normandy. It's our last full day here and we are just back from a lovely lunch with DD and family. Tomorrow they return to the UK and we drive south to visit DS and family for the weekend, we return home late Monday.
> 
> yesterday we visited the American Cemetery and Omaha beach. Pam, l tooķ some photos for Ric, will post them when home.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Ive been out to lunch with lynn.... I had hunters chicken. It was lovely but tooooooooooo much to eat it all. DH has been shopping for some wood, to make another birdhouse.


----------



## Barn-dweller

martina said:


> He'd better watch out!


Right a bit of success I think. Went back to forestry manager told him bloke had not turned up. He took it to his boss and said their firm would do the work and they would send the bill to the transport manager or site manager or whoever. Half an hour later someone had come and measured up the fence and the small gate that needs replacing. He went and 5 minutes later the site manager arrives to see us. Told him everything is settled to our satisfaction and to get onto the forestry manager to see what's been decided. He didn't seem too pleased but who cares, that's his problem. So, so far so good. :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Met up with DH for lunch, someone has removed the picnic benches where we used to eat! It was enjoyable all the same, we found a bench in the shade and when DH went back to work I sat on to knit. I had a young girl, 16 ish, ask about what I was doing and was very impressed with how much I had done! I also think there was a Pokémon in front of my bench as youths/children kept stopping there and messing around on their phones.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Right a bit of success I think. Went back to forestry manager told him bloke had not turned up. He took it to his boss and said their firm would do the work and they would send the bill to the transport manager or site manager or whoever. Half an hour later someone had come and measured up the fence and the small gate that needs replacing. He went and 5 minutes later the site manager arrives to see us. Told him everything is settled to our satisfaction and to get onto the forestry manager to see what's been decided. He didn't seem too pleased but who cares, that's his problem. So, so far so good. :sm24:


Now he knows what you have been suffering with them messing you around, now he's being messed around...


----------



## jinx

Good for you. Sometimes it just takes finding the right guy to light the fire to get things done.


Barn-dweller said:


> Right a bit of success I think. Went back to forestry manager told him bloke had not turned up. He took it to his boss and said their firm would do the work and they would send the bill to the transport manager or site manager or whoever. Half an hour later someone had come and measured up the fence and the small gate that needs replacing. He went and 5 minutes later the site manager arrives to see us. Told him everything is settled to our satisfaction and to get onto the forestry manager to see what's been decided. He didn't seem too pleased but who cares, that's his problem. So, so far so good. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very warm Normandy. It's our last full day here and we are just back from a lovely lunch with DD and family. Tomorrow they return to the UK and we drive south to visit DS and family for the weekend, we return home late Monday.
> 
> yesterday we visited the American Cemetery and Omaha beach. Pam, l tooķ some photos for Ric, will post them when home.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xxxxx


Sounds like you're having a wonderful time! Ric will enjoy those photos. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Lovely pictures. I noticed you have a drink in your hand in both of them. l^)


Yeah and you didn't see the glass of Prosecco I had before the cup of coffee!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Right a bit of success I think. Went back to forestry manager told him bloke had not turned up. He took it to his boss and said their firm would do the work and they would send the bill to the transport manager or site manager or whoever. Half an hour later someone had come and measured up the fence and the small gate that needs replacing. He went and 5 minutes later the site manager arrives to see us. Told him everything is settled to our satisfaction and to get onto the forestry manager to see what's been decided. He didn't seem too pleased but who cares, that's his problem. So, so far so good. :sm24:


Well done! Persistence pays off. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yeah and you didn't see the glass of Prosecco I had before the cup of coffee!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We LOVE Whitstable & go there lots of times during the year. We are going to Margate which seems to have been greatly improved, we shall see. We are staying in a Premier which is right by the sandy beach which will be ideal. It was our DD's choice. Anyway I have got everything done, DH packing the car & im off... See you soon! Xx


Hope you all have a lovely time! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 15'C (59'F). The humidity is building already. Yesterday I got cut off when the electricity went out. There was a fire in the new construction at the edge of our subdivision and I think the firefighters had the electricity cut to help fight the fire (or the wire melted). We were out of electricity for about 2 hours. I'm sure that all the rain yesterday helped put the fire out.
> Today is sunny but they are forecasting thunderstorms for this afternoon. I've heard that before.
> Apparently someone wrote an article saying our flag is ugly. The media is running with it. It took 2 years of design and 6 months of heated debate in our Parliament to choose this design. I don't think it will be changed anytime soon.
> DD and I went to the cafe for Knit Night. It was dark and drizzly but comfortable in temperature. It is fun to sit and watch all the Pokemon people and knit.


Love your flag, it is attractive, simple and to the point!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It was so dry here that our rose flowers dried ON THE BUSH!.


Oh dear!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very warm Normandy. It's our last full day here and we are just back from a lovely lunch with DD and family. Tomorrow they return to the UK and we drive south to visit DS and family for the weekend, we return home late Monday.
> 
> yesterday we visited the American Cemetery and Omaha beach. Pam, l tooķ some photos for Ric, will post them when home.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xxxxx


That's where we went at the end of June, very moving isn't it? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Right a bit of success I think. Went back to forestry manager told him bloke had not turned up. He took it to his boss and said their firm would do the work and they would send the bill to the transport manager or site manager or whoever. Half an hour later someone had come and measured up the fence and the small gate that needs replacing. He went and 5 minutes later the site manager arrives to see us. Told him everything is settled to our satisfaction and to get onto the forestry manager to see what's been decided. He didn't seem too pleased but who cares, that's his problem. So, so far so good. :sm24:


That sounds like a result, let's hope the work is done quickly!!


----------



## martina

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a result, let's hope the work is done quickly!!


Hopefully


----------



## LondonChris

Just popping in to say night night. Had a lovely time sitting at the beach watching the boys having a great time. I have never seen so many people on a beach in England, in glorious sunshine and not a cloud in sight. After an early dinner the boys played in a playground & I knitted whilst watching them, well I'm on holiday. We are hoping for another day like it tomorrow . Night X X X


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say night night. Had a lovely time sitting at the beach watching the boys having a great time. I have never seen so many people on a beach in England, in glorious sunshine and not a cloud in sight. After an early dinner the boys played in a playground & I knitted whilst watching them, well I'm on holiday. We are hoping for another day like it tomorrow . Night X X X


Sounds idyllic, it's clouded over here.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds idyllic, it's clouded over here.xx


Ditto from me, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Chris. xxxooo


Evening Pam, there aren't many of us about tonight. It's getting near my bedtime here, what time is it with you?


----------



## jinx

I know you did not ask me, but it is 5:15 p.m. The sun is bright and beautiful and there is a bit of a breeze. Tonight will be good sleeping weather.


Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Pam, there aren't many of us about tonight. It's getting near my bedtime here, what time is it with you?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I know you did not ask me, but it is 5:15 p.m. The sun is bright and beautiful and there is a bit of a breeze. Tonight will be good sleeping weather.


Hi Jinx, I don't mind who answers, DH has gone to bed so just wondered who was around. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Pam, there aren't many of us about tonight. It's getting near my bedtime here, what time is it with you?


It's almost 3:30 p.m. here. A few more hours yet until it's my bedtime. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It's almost 3:30 p.m. here. A few more hours yet until it's my bedtime. :sm02: xxxooo


It's 11.30 here and I really should be in bed but am enjoying my bit of peace and quiet. :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 11.30 here and I really should be in bed but am enjoying my bit of peace and quiet. :sm09:


I don't blame you. How did his visit to the doctor about his ears go?


----------



## martina

I'm still here too. It's 12.15 now. Still not sleepy.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am EST and 20'C (68'F). The rain came back. And the humidity. It is supposed to rain all day so Knit Night at the open air cafe will have to be cancelled tonight. Can't wait for the yarn store to open again.
> One of the stray kitties was waiting under the patio table for his breakfast. It was the only dry place in the backyard.


 I had another hungry kitty visited us again last night, but Mint was still up this time, so she, and the cat, had a bit of excitement!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales AGAIN, boy are we going to pay for this. Guessed it would be sunny today as I am cooking our Sunday roast. Yes I know it's Tuesday but with DH's physio yesterday we can't eat the leftovers on a Monday. Unfortunately physio has finished now so Mondays are no longer mine.
> 
> Fence is still not done so I rang the manager this morning and told him that DH is threatening to call the insurance company and I am not sure if he will be talking to the claims department or the legal department. Anyway the site manager or the transport manager should be coming this afternoon. Watch this space.
> 
> Off to finish getting dinner ready, see you all later, have a good one whatever you are up to. xxx


I hope you get a few more of them, before winter officially gets back to you! ????
We have high winds today, and are expecting lots of rain! Today our weather is coming from the west, and they were having torrential downpours yesterday, so we are waiting for similar weather for the next day or two!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Jill and I were up in London jointly celebrating our birthdays, hers is in September. It was the most glorious hot sunny day and the visitors were out in force! We started with Prosecco and afternoon tea and ended with a glass of Rosé in a restaurant overlooking the River Thames - wonderful!!!


A wonderful way to celebrate your birthdays! Happy birthday to the pair of you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Please don't wish for rain.


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, another bright & sunny day! We are off this morning to spend a few days on the Kent coast with our eldest DD & her family. Her boys are so excited to get on the beach, they haven't been this year. Not sure I will get WiFi so I wish you all happy days, love to you all. X


Enjoy!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Have a nice lunch. I find the older I am the faster times goes.


That is so true, I am positive that every year time is speeding up, and I am absolutely certain that a year is only half the length it was, when I was a kid!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 15'C (59'F). The humidity is building already. Yesterday I got cut off when the electricity went out. There was a fire in the new construction at the edge of our subdivision and I think the firefighters had the electricity cut to help fight the fire (or the wire melted). We were out of electricity for about 2 hours. I'm sure that all the rain yesterday helped put the fire out.
> Today is sunny but they are forecasting thunderstorms for this afternoon. I've heard that before.
> Apparently someone wrote an article saying our flag is ugly. The media is running with it. It took 2 years of design and 6 months of heated debate in our Parliament to choose this design. I don't think it will be changed anytime soon.
> DD and I went to the cafe for Knit Night. It was dark and drizzly but comfortable in temperature. It is fun to sit and watch all the Pokemon people and knit.


I haven't heard any more about the Pokemon chasers for a while now, I was beginning to think that it had died a natural death; hoping anyway! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My mum has hearing aids. She still seems to hear the conversation that she wants to hear, not the conversation that we are having. :sm16:
> I end up hiding from TOO LOUD television all the time.


I have the opposite problem, dh has the TV down so low that I can barely hear it, which was a pleasant change for a while, he used to have it up quite loudly! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The ground beside my car has softened. I've slipped there twice since it started raining again.


My driveway was concreted by the previous owners, so we don't have to put up with squishy, slippery mud, except in or back yard, which we hope to fix very soon!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It was so dry here that our rose flowers dried ON THE BUSH!.


That is what has been happening here, for the last couple of years! I now only have plans that survive in extreme arid regions, think Central Australia, the Sahara on the African Continent!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I was sad when I went past my childhood home and saw how dilapidated the current owner has allowed it to become. Childhood homes can hold a lot of strong memories. <Hug> to Mr. Ric.


My childhood home has been renovated back to its original glory. It was a Gentleman's Residence, built in the 1890's of sandstone, and had very thick walls with a huge verandah almost all the way around it! It was huge.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 1.20 pm and he's still not come, I'll give him 'til 2 then I'm going in all guns blazing to the forestry manager or his boss or whoever I can get.


You go ........... they might have the surprise of their life coming!


----------



## jinx

A very early morning hello from my little corner of the world. I took Tylenol and went to bed with a headache. Two hours later I took more meds. An hour later I got up as I knew I needed caffeine to get rid of the headache. Now the headache is gone, but I drank a pot of coffee and am wide awake. What to do at 1 a.m.? Laundry is done, dishwasher taken care of, roomba is cleaning the carpet. I have read all the messages on Paradise. Just cannot convince myself to knit. Oh poor me, I am bored. :^)


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> A very early morning hello from my little corner of the world. I took Tylenol and went to bed with a headache. Two hours later I took more meds. An hour later I got up as I knew I needed caffeine to get rid of the headache. Now the headache is gone, but I drank a pot of coffee and am wide awake. What to do at 1 a.m.? Laundry is done, dishwasher taken care of, roomba is cleaning the carpet. I have read all the messages on Paradise. Just cannot convince myself to knit. Oh poor me, I am bored. :^)


That's very early, is there any chance you can get back to sleep? It's 7.50 here in the UK.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I don't blame you. How did his visit to the doctor about his ears go?


Still the same, they wouldn't syringe his ears, just keep putting the drops in and he'll have an appointment at the hospital in September. I should be ready for the lunatic asylum by then.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope you get a few more of them, before winter officially gets back to you! ????
> We have high winds today, and are expecting lots of rain! Today our weather is coming from the west, and they were having torrential downpours yesterday, so we are waiting for similar weather for the next day or two!


Summer seems to be over, dull and damp here today with worse forecast for the next few days. :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> A very early morning hello from my little corner of the world. I took Tylenol and went to bed with a headache. Two hours later I took more meds. An hour later I got up as I knew I needed caffeine to get rid of the headache. Now the headache is gone, but I drank a pot of coffee and am wide awake. What to do at 1 a.m.? Laundry is done, dishwasher taken care of, roomba is cleaning the carpet. I have read all the messages on Paradise. Just cannot convince myself to knit. Oh poor me, I am bored. :^)


I know that feeling, you know you could be doing things but just don't want to and then end up bored.xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say night night. Had a lovely time sitting at the beach watching the boys having a great time. I have never seen so many people on a beach in England, in glorious sunshine and not a cloud in sight. After an early dinner the boys played in a playground & I knitted whilst watching them, well I'm on holiday. We are hoping for another day like it tomorrow . Night X X X


It's a bit overcast up here today but still warm, have a great day with your boys making memories!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I know you did not ask me, but it is 5:15 p.m. The sun is bright and beautiful and there is a bit of a breeze. Tonight will be good sleeping weather.


I hope it was jinx, good sleep is a precious and vital thing as we all know!! I slept very well for a change!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hope you get a few more of them, before winter officially gets back to you! ????
> We have high winds today, and are expecting lots of rain! Today our weather is coming from the west, and they were having torrential downpours yesterday, so we are waiting for similar weather for the next day or two!


Hopefully, we have a lovely Autumn to come, just bridges the gap nicely between summer and winter! Have just received a winter catalogue from a clothing company, it's making me hot just looking at it!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> A very early morning hello from my little corner of the world. I took Tylenol and went to bed with a headache. Two hours later I took more meds. An hour later I got up as I knew I needed caffeine to get rid of the headache. Now the headache is gone, but I drank a pot of coffee and am wide awake. What to do at 1 a.m.? Laundry is done, dishwasher taken care of, roomba is cleaning the carpet. I have read all the messages on Paradise. Just cannot convince myself to knit. Oh poor me, I am bored. :^)


Oh bless you, what did I just say about good sleep?!! Hope you found something to do until you were ready to sleep!! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Still the same, they wouldn't syringe his ears, just keep putting the drops in and he'll have an appointment at the hospital in September. I should be ready for the lunatic asylum by then.


Ok but I'm having the bed by the window!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Weve got another blue sky, but its set to change. Ive nothing planned today but I'm sure we will be going out somewhere.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Weve got another blue sky, but its set to change. Ive nothing planned today but I'm sure we will be going out somewhere.


Good morning Susan, not too long before we meet again!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning londy. just a couple of weeks. then the fun shall start.....I hope we behave ourselves!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning londy. just a couple of weeks. then the fun shall start.....I hope we behave ourselves!!!


We will - badly!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny and humid again. I've got a whole lot of "I don't care" and "I don't want to" going on. Thank goodness I have vacation booked next week. And I'm not going anywhere and trying to save some money.
I am making slow progress on my latest shawl. This one and one more to go, then I'm into sweaters. I think it's going to get cool when this weather ever ends.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning londy. just a couple of weeks. then the fun shall start.....I hope we behave ourselves!!!


You're going to have so much fun. Wish I was there. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, we have a lovely Autumn to come, just bridges the gap nicely between summer and winter! Have just received a winter catalogue from a clothing company, it's making me hot just looking at it!!!!


I'm waiting for Autumn. This summer has been too hot for me and I have a bunch of sweaters that I want to wear. Is that bad?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My childhood home has been renovated back to its original glory. It was a Gentleman's Residence, built in the 1890's of sandstone, and had very thick walls with a huge verandah almost all the way around it! It was huge.


That sounds beautiful. I lived in the Harbourmaster's cottage. It was mentioned as a landmark in a number of sailing logs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is what has been happening here, for the last couple of years! I now only have plans that survive in extreme arid regions, think Central Australia, the Sahara on the African Continent!


Our native weeds have been doing wonderfully. They are very drought resistant and were the only green in the lawn for the whole month.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I haven't heard any more about the Pokemon chasers for a while now, I was beginning to think that it had died a natural death; hoping anyway! :sm16: :sm09:


My MUM just asked me to put the Pokemon app on her cell phone. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I had another hungry kitty visited us again last night, but Mint was still up this time, so she, and the cat, had a bit of excitement!


I wonder where these cats are coming from? Have you had any new neighbours, or did one of the old ones leave? Without their cats?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Love your flag, it is attractive, simple and to the point!


I think it is rather unique.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ok but I'm having the bed by the window!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Which one do you want, the window is at the foot of the bed?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning londy. just a couple of weeks. then the fun shall start.....I hope we behave ourselves!!!


Bet you don't. :sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny and humid again. I've got a whole lot of "I don't care" and "I don't want to" going on. Thank goodness I have vacation booked next week. And I'm not going anywhere and trying to save some money.
> I am making slow progress on my latest shawl. This one and one more to go, then I'm into sweaters. I think it's going to get cool when this weather ever ends.


That looks lovely but awfully complicated. I've got brain ache just looking at it. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm waiting for Autumn. This summer has been too hot for me and I have a bunch of sweaters that I want to wear. Is that bad?


Yep.xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Still the same, they wouldn't syringe his ears, just keep putting the drops in and he'll have an appointment at the hospital in September. I should be ready for the lunatic asylum by then.


Oh, I'm so sorry! It is so miserable to have to be shouting at people and also to have the TV so loud you can't hear yourself think! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny and humid again. I've got a whole lot of "I don't care" and "I don't want to" going on. Thank goodness I have vacation booked next week. And I'm not going anywhere and trying to save some money.
> I am making slow progress on my latest shawl. This one and one more to go, then I'm into sweaters. I think it's going to get cool when this weather ever ends.


That will be a lovely shawl, Nitzi! Enjoy your time off next week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You're going to have so much fun. Wish I was there. :sm01:


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm waiting for Autumn. This summer has been too hot for me and I have a bunch of sweaters that I want to wear. Is that bad?


Not bad at all! I'm feeling the same way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> My MUM just asked me to put the Pokemon app on her cell phone. :sm06:


Oh dear! :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Yeah for a good nites sleep. Last nite was the worse nite for sleep I have had in years. Lately I have been sleeping better as I started ignoring all the experts and do what I think will help me sleep.


London Girl said:


> I hope it was jinx, good sleep is a precious and vital thing as we all know!! I slept very well for a change!!


----------



## jinx

I like your shawl pattern. I assume it is a slip stitch pattern. I do know I should never assume anything, but.....


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny and humid again. I've got a whole lot of "I don't care" and "I don't want to" going on. Thank goodness I have vacation booked next week. And I'm not going anywhere and trying to save some money.
> I am making slow progress on my latest shawl. This one and one more to go, then I'm into sweaters. I think it's going to get cool when this weather ever ends.


----------



## jinx

Question for UK members. On general chit chat a member said she screamed in pain. I was amazed she was in so much pain and did not get medical attention. She said in the UK they usually do not seek medical attention. I know we do a lot of things differently, but if I was screaming in pain I would be calling for medical rescue in a second.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny and humid again. I've got a whole lot of "I don't care" and "I don't want to" going on. Thank goodness I have vacation booked next week. And I'm not going anywhere and trying to save some money.
> I am making slow progress on my latest shawl. This one and one more to go, then I'm into sweaters. I think it's going to get cool when this weather ever ends.


Oh wow, that's lovely Nitzy, I would love to know how you did that!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You're going to have so much fun. Wish I was there. :sm01:


Yeah, we wish you were all here too, it would be a blast!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm waiting for Autumn. This summer has been too hot for me and I have a bunch of sweaters that I want to wear. Is that bad?


No, I understand, most of my summer stuff is cotton and needs ironing but not my winter stuff. I hate ironing!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My MUM just asked me to put the Pokemon app on her cell phone. :sm06:


Have to confess that I tried it, just to see what it was like (how many times have I said _that_ before?!) but my phone wouldn't pick up the GPS signal!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Which one do you want, the window is at the foot of the bed?


Well I meant the bed next to yours in the asylum but that looks very inviting and I am very much looking forward to seeing it - and sleeping in it - next year!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Question for UK members. On general chit chat a member said she screamed in pain. I was amazed she was in so much pain and did not get medical attention. She said in the UK they usually do not seek medical attention. I know we do a lot of things differently, but if I was screaming in pain I would be calling for medical rescue in a second.


Hell, yeah!! We have emergency clinics, accident and emergency departments in hospitals, ambulances to take you in and a phone service where you can talk to a health professional for advice. I have no idea why this person did not get help!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from the Loire Valley. We are now at my son's after a lovely drive through the Suisse Normandy area, lots of pretty villages. Had a storm last night but here 150 miles further south it is warm and sunny. DD and family have returned home via the Euro Tunnel. 

Hope everyone is ok. Just been made a fresh strawberry drink by DIL. Delicious. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the Loire Valley. We are now at my son's after a lovely drive through the Suisse Normandy area, lots of pretty villages. Had a storm last night but here 150 miles further south it is warm and sunny. DD and family have returned home via the Euro Tunnel.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Just been made a fresh strawberry drink by DIL. Delicious. Xx


Ooh, that sounds lovely! Glad you made it there safely, enjoy the rest of your trip and see you soon!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the Loire Valley. We are now at my son's after a lovely drive through the Suisse Normandy area, lots of pretty villages. Had a storm last night but here 150 miles further south it is warm and sunny. DD and family have returned home via the Euro Tunnel.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Just been made a fresh strawberry drink by DIL. Delicious. Xx


Sounds wonderful! So glad you're enjoying your time in France. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Stay away from the mozzies, they might have had contact with the Zika (sp) virus, and you don't want to get that! ????????????


I know but poor Michael seems to be a smorgasbord for them he keeps getting eatin up! Which worries me because now he is not feeling well!


----------



## jinx

Sounds idyllic. Safe trip home. Where are you off to next?


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the Loire Valley. We are now at my son's after a lovely drive through the Suisse Normandy area, lots of pretty villages. Had a storm last night but here 150 miles further south it is warm and sunny. DD and family have returned home via the Euro Tunnel.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Just been made a fresh strawberry drink by DIL. Delicious. Xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder where these cats are coming from? Have you had any new neighbours, or did one of the old ones leave? Without their cats?


We have new neighbours, and they have 3 cats; and there are a few other people who have more than 2 cats, who allow their cats to roam at night. We have had many different birds and animals coming inside the house for a visit, but it is only recently, that the cats have begun visiting us inside the house! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Question for UK members. On general chit chat a member said she screamed in pain. I was amazed she was in so much pain and did not get medical attention. She said in the UK they usually do not seek medical attention. I know we do a lot of things differently, but if I was screaming in pain I would be calling for medical rescue in a second.


I suppose it's all according to the circumstances. When I had shingle on my face and head, if I accidentally touched it I did actually scream with the pain. Nothing could be done, just remember not to touch it, but in that case medical help wasn't needed, I knew what caused it. If something started hurting enough to make me scream and I didn't know why I would certainly seek help.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well I meant the bed next to yours in the asylum but that looks very inviting and I am very much looking forward to seeing it - and sleeping in it - next year!!


Do you know of an asylum that serves wine and Tia Maria? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the Loire Valley. We are now at my son's after a lovely drive through the Suisse Normandy area, lots of pretty villages. Had a storm last night but here 150 miles further south it is warm and sunny. DD and family have returned home via the Euro Tunnel.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Just been made a fresh strawberry drink by DIL. Delicious. Xx


That sounds delicious, glad you are having a good holiday, make the most of it. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you know of an asylum that serves wine and Tia Maria? :sm09: :sm09:


Yes, your barn!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, your barn!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


You hope.xxx


----------



## grandma susan

We went out for lunch today. We ended up getting the pensioners special. I had mince and dumplings (dumpling the size of a large tennis ball)_! choice of potatoes, and two fresh veg, a cup of tea and pineapple upside down cake and custard.....We were absolutely full to bursting.

Then we went and got DH some trousers because I said he couldnt go to Purples unless he got some.....We got some nice ones, from M< and S.

The A level results are out today but we wont know about GS1 until he comes home from sailing. Weve had another 2 texts today. !!!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> You're going to have so much fun. Wish I was there. :sm01:


wish you were too...I enjoyed our time together. We could have had some Yorkshire tea?


----------



## jinx

That makes sense. This person did not know what was causing her pain.


Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose it's all according to the circumstances. When I had shingle on my face and head, if I accidentally touched it I did actually scream with the pain. Nothing could be done, just remember not to touch it, but in that case medical help wasn't needed, I knew what caused it. If something started hurting enough to make me scream and I didn't know why I would certainly seek help.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you know of an asylum that serves wine and Tia Maria? :sm09: :sm09:


ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Not a lot of help. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a soggy Wales, shopping day today yippee. Next part of our fence saga, got up this morning to find a different person measuring up our fence and gate. Not sure whether world war 3 has broken out up in the forest, but this one was the haulage boss. Not pleased the site manager had sent someone to measure up, so now his firm is doing it, asap in his words. Once again I won't hold my breath. Only need to meet one of the lorries in our narrow lane and that will finish my day completely and it's only 9.15. Ever got up and then wish you hadn't? Hope you all have a better day than mine is starting to look like. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, Its dull and we are expecting wind and rain. Dh has text again to say that they are melting in the heat. Its hard to think its a week since they set off.Ive got nothing planned today.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a soggy Wales, shopping day today yippee. Next part of our fence saga, got up this morning to find a different person measuring up our fence and gate. Not sure whether world war 3 has broken out up in the forest, but this one was the haulage boss. Not pleased the site manager had sent someone to measure up, so now his firm is doing it, asap in his words. Once again I won't hold my breath. Only need to meet one of the lorries in our narrow lane and that will finish my day completely and it's only 9.15. Ever got up and then wish you hadn't? Hope you all have a better day than mine is starting to look like. xxx


Sounds like the only way is up girl!! What do I always tell you? 'Everything is going to be alright'!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its dull and we are expecting wind and rain. Dh has text again to say that they are melting in the heat. Its hard to think its a week since they set off.Ive got nothing planned today.


Hi Susan, cooler and damp here this morning but no proper rain, which the gardens badly need! Having a few quiet days after the excitement of Disney so catching up on some long overdue chores!! Enjoy your quiet day too!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning from a not so sunny Kent coast. DH & I are having a quiet sit while the rest have gone off to the arcade to spend some pennies! They are leaving by train at lunchtime & we shall go shortly after, probably taking one of the boys, hope he keeps quiet on the way home!! It's been a wonderful break & so good to spend time with our lovely DH. The boys have had a great time, especially the hotel restaurant & discovering huge breakfasts! I will catch up with all your news when I get back home. X


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a not so sunny Kent coast. DH & I are having a quiet sit while the rest have gone off to the arcade to spend some pennies! They are leaving by train at lunchtime & we shall go shortly after, probably taking one of the boys, hope he keeps quiet on the way home!! It's been a wonderful break & so good to spend time with our lovely DH. The boys have had a great time, especially the hotel restaurant & discovering huge breakfasts! I will catch up with all your news when I get back home. X


Sounds like you've all had a well-deserved good break!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Sending you a cup of cheer. Hope the day improves quickly.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a soggy Wales, shopping day today yippee. Next part of our fence saga, got up this morning to find a different person measuring up our fence and gate. Not sure whether world war 3 has broken out up in the forest, but this one was the haulage boss. Not pleased the site manager had sent someone to measure up, so now his firm is doing it, asap in his words. Once again I won't hold my breath. Only need to meet one of the lorries in our narrow lane and that will finish my day completely and it's only 9.15. Ever got up and then wish you hadn't? Hope you all have a better day than mine is starting to look like. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you find something to brighten your gloomy weather day.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its dull and we are expecting wind and rain. Dh has text again to say that they are melting in the heat. Its hard to think its a week since they set off.Ive got nothing planned today.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you had a wonderful break. After a break it is usually great to get back home and unwind.


LondonChris said:


> Morning from a not so sunny Kent coast. DH & I are having a quiet sit while the rest have gone off to the arcade to spend some pennies! They are leaving by train at lunchtime & we shall go shortly after, probably taking one of the boys, hope he keeps quiet on the way home!! It's been a wonderful break & so good to spend time with our lovely DH. The boys have had a great time, especially the hotel restaurant & discovering huge breakfasts! I will catch up with all your news when I get back home. X


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EST and 17'C (63'F). I slept through my alarm. Oh Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:



> Morning from a not so sunny Kent coast. DH & I are having a quiet sit while the rest have gone off to the arcade to spend some pennies! They are leaving by train at lunchtime & we shall go shortly after, probably taking one of the boys, hope he keeps quiet on the way home!! It's been a wonderful break & so good to spend time with our lovely DH. The boys have had a great time, especially the hotel restaurant & discovering huge breakfasts! I will catch up with all your news when I get back home. X


It sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, cooler and damp here this morning but no proper rain, which the gardens badly need! Having a few quiet days after the excitement of Disney so catching up on some long overdue chores!! Enjoy your quiet day too!! xxxx


Chores? Those things that take one away from knitting?
We're having another hot and humid day today. DD and I were out examining the weeds in the yard, the only green things left in the lawn.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its dull and we are expecting wind and rain. Dh has text again to say that they are melting in the heat. Its hard to think its a week since they set off.Ive got nothing planned today.


You can have some of my heat. You have to take the humidity with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a soggy Wales, shopping day today yippee. Next part of our fence saga, got up this morning to find a different person measuring up our fence and gate. Not sure whether world war 3 has broken out up in the forest, but this one was the haulage boss. Not pleased the site manager had sent someone to measure up, so now his firm is doing it, asap in his words. Once again I won't hold my breath. Only need to meet one of the lorries in our narrow lane and that will finish my day completely and it's only 9.15. Ever got up and then wish you hadn't? Hope you all have a better day than mine is starting to look like. xxx


Enough of the measuring already. When is a labourer going to show up with the wood and FIX it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> wish you were too...I enjoyed our time together. We could have had some Yorkshire tea?


Just had a cup of Yorkshire Gold tea yesterday. It tastes better with your water. And company.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you know of an asylum that serves wine and Tia Maria?





Xiang said:


> ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Sudbury Ontario,. The music is very loud though.
https://www.sudbury.com/local-news/nickel-city-has-a-new-spot-for-metalheads-to-find-asylum-332093


----------



## nitz8catz

OK now I am really late, It's a good thing that there are not that many cars on the road on Fridays,
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Chores? Those things that take one away from knitting?
> We're having another hot and humid day today. DD and I were out examining the weeds in the yard, the only green things left in the lawn.


Everything else is brown and dry but my lawn is greener than green!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sounds like the only way is up girl!! What do I always tell you? 'Everything is going to be alright'!!! xxx


Ditto from me, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you've all had a well-deserved good break!! xxx


I was thinking the same thing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You can have some of my heat. You have to take the humidity with it.


You can have some of my heat, too. It's supposed to be mid to upper 90sF here today. Yuck!!! We're not too humid, though, so it's somewhat bearable. Hard to sleep at night, though. I'm off for an early coffee with a friend this morning, then not sure what I'll be doing the rest of the day. We may take a ride and get away from the heat (at least we would be driving around in it in an air conditioned vehicle!).


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Everything else is brown and dry but my lawn is greener than green!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I just have brown here. :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I just have brown here. :sm16:


.....and I have fake grass!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Chores? Those things that take one away from knitting?
> We're having another hot and humid day today. DD and I were out examining the weeds in the yard, the only green things left in the lawn.


Sounds like Ours . My DD studied a Garden Design at Uni & the one things she was told was that 'weeds are flowers growing in the wrong space' we are definitely have the wrong space some of the time.


----------



## LondonChris

Home already! Such a quick drive home, in the rain...holiday over!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> .....and I have fake grass!! :sm09: :sm09:


And that certainly cuts down on the watering bills! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Home already! Such a quick drive home, in the rain...holiday over!!


Glad you made it safely home. Sorry the holidays are over. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

You are the bright spot in your neighborhood. We are experiencing thunder, lightning and rain right now. We will be greener tomorrow.


London Girl said:


> Everything else is brown and dry but my lawn is greener than green!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enough of the measuring already. When is a labourer going to show up with the wood and FIX it.


Good question, transport manager mentioned a couple of weeks, manager of the company that owns the site has said to ring him by Wednesday is nothing is happening. Guess which one I will be contacting first?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Sudbury Ontario,. The music is very loud though.
> https://www.sudbury.com/local-news/nickel-city-has-a-new-spot-for-metalheads-to-find-asylum-332093


Not sure it is that sort of asylum I will end up in. :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Everything else is brown and dry but my lawn is greener than green!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Mind it doesn't go rusty or mouldy. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Contact them both every day. Enough already. If it was their property that needed fixing you can be sure they would not be so lackadaisical.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good question, transport manager mentioned a couple of weeks, manager of the company that owns the site has said to ring him by Wednesday is nothing is happening. Guess which one I will be contacting first?


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Home already! Such a quick drive home, in the rain...holiday over!!


Welcome home!! The distance is the reason we are only going as far as Sandgate next month, one hour door to door!!


----------



## grandma susan

Its raining ! looks like its in for a while. DS etc. in Rome, melting they say....We have been tracking them on line. We went out and had some cake and tea.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Just had a cup of Yorkshire Gold tea yesterday. It tastes better with your water. And company.


AWWWWWW... you are so kind. x


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Another sunny day. Its over 60's today. I'm due to win hahaha...I dreamed I was smoking again. Its 4 and a half years since I had one. I was really disappointed with myself in my dream. I have some crazy dreams.


but it must have felt good to wake up and remember the truth.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Home already! Such a quick drive home, in the rain...holiday over!!


Welcome home...put the washer on?


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> but it must have felt good to wake up and remember the truth.


hello my saxy....wont be long until I see you will it? Ive forgotten the itinery. I'll just follow our purple. Shes good to follow.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning londy. just a couple of weeks. then the fun shall start.....I hope we behave ourselves!!!


NOT


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> hello my saxy....wont be long until I see you will it? Ive forgotten the itinery. I'll just follow our purple. Shes good to follow.


not long now! I'm really looking forward to seeing you again. It's been far too long.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've just had three lovely days with my grands. I had the boys from 10.00 Tuesday, ten had to leave them with grandad yesterday to spend the day with DS1 and the twins. Got home late yesterday to a peaceful house. Too peaceful - DH has his cold back and is really quite unwell. He sat beside me just now shivering. He won't do anything about it. Oh well, I have work to do as I've done none for three days!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you know of an asylum that serves wine and Tia Maria? :sm09: :sm09:


Yes.. it's called my house!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Just had a cup of Yorkshire Gold tea yesterday. It tastes better with your water. And company.


Morning Nitz, I've just bought the Gold but prefer the Red for it's robust flavour... agree the company makes a big difference. When I was in England in 82 I had triffle every day, sometimes twice a day... it's never tasted as good over here! And back then I walked all the calories off.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> We went out for lunch today. We ended up getting the pensioners special. I had mince and dumplings (dumpling the size of a large tennis ball)_! choice of potatoes, and two fresh veg, a cup of tea and pineapple upside down cake and custard.....We were absolutely full to bursting.
> 
> Then we went and got DH some trousers because I said he couldnt go to Purples unless he got some.....We got some nice ones, from M< and S.
> 
> The A level results are out today but we wont know about GS1 until he comes home from sailing. Weve had another 2 texts today. !!!


What a delicious meal Susan.. I would jump off a bridge for dumplings.. yum! xox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That makes sense. This person did not know what was causing her pain.


I lived with gallbladder attacks for 2 years before "big one" came and I crawled into ER. It's gone now and I've never looked back, and I can't believe how dumb I was. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a soggy Wales, shopping day today yippee. Next part of our fence saga, got up this morning to find a different person measuring up our fence and gate. Not sure whether world war 3 has broken out up in the forest, but this one was the haulage boss. Not pleased the site manager had sent someone to measure up, so now his firm is doing it, asap in his words. Once again I won't hold my breath. Only need to meet one of the lorries in our narrow lane and that will finish my day completely and it's only 9.15. Ever got up and then wish you hadn't? Hope you all have a better day than mine is starting to look like. xxx


We had sink holes in the field next door, another time one of them just about ate up a hydro truck. Anyhow, I talked to the area director and she said it was the forest companies responsibility. Then they said it was the area director/municipality's responsibility. And then they said it was the Ministry of Transports problem, this went on for 8 months and nobody filled the holes until I wrote a public letter. The director begged funds and had it filled and used it as one of the "golden jobs" she had done to make herself important to run again....bureaucracy at it's best! :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yes.. it's called my house!


Sounds as though you might have Londy and I as inmates soon. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We had sink holes in the field next door, another time one of them just about ate up a hydro truck. Anyhow, I talked to the area director and she said it was the forest companies responsibility. Then they said it was the area director/municipality's responsibility. And then they said it was the Ministry of Transports problem, this went on for 8 months and nobody filled the holes until I wrote a public letter. The director begged funds and had it filled and used it as one of the "golden jobs" she had done to make herself important to run again....bureaucracy at it's best! :sm25:


I think it's called passing the buck, so far I've had forestry manager, his boss, site manager and transport boss and counting.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I've just had three lovely days with my grands. I had the boys from 10.00 Tuesday, ten had to leave them with grandad yesterday to spend the day with DS1 and the twins. Got home late yesterday to a peaceful house. Too peaceful - DH has his cold back and is really quite unwell. He sat beside me just now shivering. He won't do anything about it. Oh well, I have work to do as I've done none for three days!!


Man colds are the worst... hope he feels better soon. xox


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Welcome home...put the washer on?


Haven't much to wash, thank goodness! Your DS's cruise sounds great, I'm envious!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> You can have some of my heat, too. It's supposed to be mid to upper 90sF here today. Yuck!!! We're not too humid, though, so it's somewhat bearable. Hard to sleep at night, though. I'm off for an early coffee with a friend this morning, then not sure what I'll be doing the rest of the day. We may take a ride and get away from the heat (at least we would be driving around in it in an air conditioned vehicle!).


95F here yesterday, it's just scorching the flowers. No air conditioning in our house, we just fling open the doors and windows all night and hope the bats don't fly through! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> 95F here yesterday, it's just scorching the flowers. No air conditioning in our house, we just fling open the doors and windows all night and hope the bats don't fly through! :sm02:


The same here. Keep everything closed up until about 7:00p.m. and then keep them open all night long. It helps some. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's called passing the buck, so far I've had forestry manager, his boss, site manager and transport boss and counting.


Promised to clean up the mess from the logging on the hill behind me... haven't touched it. They don't want to push me to far though as I have been vocal and in their face in the past!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> .....and I have fake grass!! :sm09: :sm09:


I'm starting to think that's the best grass!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> You are the bright spot in your neighborhood. We are experiencing thunder, lightning and rain right now. We will be greener tomorrow.[/quote
> 
> ooooh, I love a good storm! We sit out on the porch and watch the lightning on the lake!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you might have Londy and I as inmates soon. :sm09: :sm09:


Maybe I'll let the inmates run the asylum, wouldn't that be fun! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

The Elk took out my pear tree yesterday, it was a dwarf one... now it's a stick. The blighters....


----------



## jinx

Sad to hear he is again feeling ill. Sending him a bunch of get well wishes.


SaxonLady said:


> I've just had three lovely days with my grands. I had the boys from 10.00 Tuesday, ten had to leave them with grandad yesterday to spend the day with DS1 and the twins. Got home late yesterday to a peaceful house. Too peaceful - DH has his cold back and is really quite unwell. He sat beside me just now shivering. He won't do anything about it. Oh well, I have work to do as I've done none for three days!!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure it is that sort of asylum I will end up in. :sm11:


A nice one I hope!


----------



## jinx

As they always say, it is not the heat it is the humidity. If it is 95 that is bad enough, but add humidity and I cannot breath. For me old age really makes temperature extremes hard to bear.


Islander said:


> 95F here yesterday, it's just scorching the flowers. No air conditioning in our house, we just fling open the doors and windows all night and hope the bats don't fly through! :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's called passing the buck, so far I've had forestry manager, his boss, site manager and transport boss and counting.


and uncle Tom Cobley?


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Maybe I'll let the inmates run the asylum, wouldn't that be fun! :sm17:


Sounds like our house of parliament.... :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you might have Londy and I as inmates soon. :sm09: :sm09:


Strapping on my straitjacket as I type!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm starting to think that's the best grass!


It's certainly the laziest grass!!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'm waiting for Autumn. This summer has been too hot for me and I have a bunch of sweaters that I want to wear. Is that bad?


Nope I love Autumn!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> A nice one I hope!


It sounds as though Islander is throwing her place open. :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> and uncle Tom Cobley?


You might as well throw in the grey mare.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Strapping on my straitjacket as I type!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


You might not be able to get to your wine if you're in a straitjacket. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> hello my saxy....wont be long until I see you will it? Ive forgotten the itinery. I'll just follow our purple. Shes good to follow.


Thought you were going with Flo xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's called passing the buck, so far I've had forestry manager, his boss, site manager and transport boss and counting.


Just tell them if they do not fix it immediately you will contact the national newspapers. That should get them moving pdq. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You might not be able to get to your wine if you're in a straitjacket. :sm25: :sm25:


don't worry; she'll find a way!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you were going with Flo xxxxx


yes, because she always follows you!


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lazy day not doing much. Did make it to the shops to buy a 'few' bottles of wine to take home. Hopefully off to the lake tomorrow to do some jet skiing. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> yes, because she always follows you!


Hi Saxy, hope your DH feels better soon. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Saxy, hope your DH feels better soon. X


Me, too, Saxy. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day not doing much. Did make it to the shops to buy a 'few' bottles of wine to take home. Hopefully off to the lake tomorrow to do some jet skiing. Xx


Evening Purple, sounds as though you are enjoying the hospitality of the country. Have fun jet skiing, I love it. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Everything else is brown and dry but my lawn is greener than green!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I wonder why!!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

I am only on page 385 but I need to go to the post office before it closes which is in a half hour they are going to love me....not


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 11.30 here and I really should be in bed but am enjoying my bit of peace and quiet. :sm09:


I'm like that too... sometimes being up late is the only time one can get "me time" ... sometimes really late!


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> A nice one I hope!


Hi Chris, have been thinking of you!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm like that too... sometimes being up late is the only time one can get "me time" ... sometimes really late!


What do you call really late, around midnight is late enough for me, must have my 8 hours sleep.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You might not be able to get to your wine if you're in a straitjacket. :sm25: :sm25:


Isn't that sweet, your worrying about each other already!

Speaking of wine, has anyone ever tried a "Snowball"? We have them on Sunday/Fun day, Teddi and I. 
2 measures of Warnicks Advocaat ( a delicious Dutch egg yolk, sugar and brandy custard in a bottle )
top off with diet 7up soda and a twist of lime. Advocaat is good neat as well or on ice-cream.

If you behave yourselves, you can have them at the asylum... :sm08: And you can bring friends!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What do you call really late, around midnight is late enough for me, must have my 8 hours sleep.


ugggh... I recently did a 2 a.m. The next day I paid for it, won't be doing that anytime soon again! I never get 8 hrs, I'm up every 3.5 hrs giving medication. There is no emoticon with crossed eyes!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I am only on page 385 but I need to go to the post office before it closes which is in a half hour they are going to love me....not


Did you make it!! :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Isn't that sweet, your worrying about each other already!
> 
> Speaking of wine, has anyone ever tried a "Snowball"? We have them on Sunday/Fun day, Teddi and I.
> 2 measures of Warnicks Advocaat ( a delicious Dutch egg yolk, sugar and brandy custard in a bottle )
> top off with diet 7up soda and a twist of lime. Advocaat is good neat as well or on ice-cream.
> 
> If you behave yourselves, you can have them at the asylum... :sm08: And you can bring friends!


Never fancied snowballs, but made plenty when I worked in a pub. Ours were slightly different - a large measure of advocate, a dash of lime cordial and topped up with lemonade. I think I'll stick to Tia Maria. Us lunatics must look after each other. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> ugggh... I recently did a 2 a.m. The next day I paid for it, won't be doing that anytime soon again! I never get 8 hrs, I'm up every 3.5 hrs giving medication. There is no emoticon with crossed eyes!


You are obvious better at waking up and doing things in the middle of the night than I am, although I realise needs must.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You are obvious better at waking up and doing things in the middle of the night than I am, although I realise needs must.


Probably from years of night shift! :sm17:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I lived with gallbladder attacks for 2 years before "big one" came and I crawled into ER. It's gone now and I've never looked back, and I can't believe how dumb I was. :sm16:


I have been there but I had to drive myself on top of the excruciating pain!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Did you make it!! :sm02:


Yes!! But just barely they locked the door with us in there to finish up! :sm26:


----------



## binkbrice

Well I got a new phone yesterday...after sitting there for nearly an hour trying not to cry over the lack of choices for phones. Smartphone or nothing I really hate that....anyway he was trying hard to sell me on the Samsung Galaxy S7 but I just could not justify almost $700 for a phone well he pointed out it is a mini computer, that's the problem I don't want a mini computer I want a PHONE... He finally brings out a Samsung Galaxy J3 for $169....SOLD....it's still a smartphone just not for that outrageous price!


----------



## binkbrice

Our weather is supposed to be much cooler tomorrow as in in the 70's yeah!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You might as well throw in the grey mare.


That'll be me then!! :sm23: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You might not be able to get to your wine if you're in a straitjacket. :sm25: :sm25:


Hmmm, good point, mental pic of me rolling on the floor trying to get my mouth round the neck of the bottle - and failing!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That'll be me then!! :sm23: :sm16: :sm09:


Oh dear are you grey? I would never of guessed from your photo. :sm09: I'm sure you're not a mare. :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good point, mental pic of me rolling on the floor trying to get my mouth round the neck of the bottle - and failing!!!


Bad picture. :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a wet and very windy Wales, it's more like autumn with the leaves blowing off the trees. I should have known it would be like this as it is the day of the village show. Have taken my entries down for the knitting. Will let you know this evening if I've won anything. Having a very peaceful morning as I chewed DH's head off this morning. He was loitering around the kitchen so I knew he wanted something. He wanted me to move my car so he could go and get the papers. Wouldn't wait 'til I was ready to go out. Now we don't seem to be talking. As I said, peace. Will catch up and read my paper. See you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. Its a bit windy. Ive overslept again, so what? I love my bed. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet and very windy Wales, it's more like autumn with the leaves blowing off the trees. I should have known it would be like this as it is the day of the village show. Have taken my entries down for the knitting. Will let you know this evening if I've won anything. Having a very peaceful morning as I chewed DH's head off this morning. He was loitering around the kitchen so I knew he wanted something. He wanted me to move my car so he could go and get the papers. Wouldn't wait 'til I was ready to go out. Now we don't seem to be talking. As I said, peace. Will catch up and read my paper. See you later. xxx


Mine gets in moods too. They are just like little kids.! enjoy your peace!


----------



## Xiang

Well I got a text from my SIL this afternoon, to let me know that she was now Nana to 2 new little boys; delivered by section sometime through the night, and they are gorgeous! ????


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I'm like that too... sometimes being up late is the only time one can get "me time" ... sometimes really late!


I love staying up really late, love my quiet time, always getting told off for going to bed too late!!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Isn't that sweet, your worrying about each other already!
> 
> Speaking of wine, has anyone ever tried a "Snowball"? We have them on Sunday/Fun day, Teddi and I.
> 2 measures of Warnicks Advocaat ( a delicious Dutch egg yolk, sugar and brandy custard in a bottle )
> top off with diet 7up soda and a twist of lime. Advocaat is good neat as well or on ice-cream.
> 
> If you behave yourselves, you can have them at the asylum... :sm08: And you can bring friends!


That used to be my mum's favourite drink, although she said she never had alcohol! It was very popular here & stll is, for some, a popular Christmas tipple. I have not had one for a long time but I'll try one with you anytime.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good point, mental pic of me rolling on the floor trying to get my mouth round the neck of the bottle - and failing!!!


You will, I know how determined you are. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Well I got a text from my SIL this afternoon, to let me know that she was now Nana to 2 new little boys; delivered by section sometime through the night, and they are gorgeous! ????


Congratulations! Boys!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, up late this morning. I'm off to see my lovely dentist lunchtime, he is such a nice man, hope h doesn't hurt me! Then I'm going with my DD to get Little O's first school uniform, it doesn't seem possible. I have promised to buy all the boys new packed lunch bags, that should be a fun time one day soon. 
Hope you all have a good weekend. X


----------



## jinx

I just went thru the same thing. I had a choice of two phones that were not smart phones. I did not want a flip phone so I only had one choice. That phone did not work. Kept dropping calls. I took it back and ended up with a smart phone. I hope you are happy with your choice and that it works well for you.


binkbrice said:


> Well I got a new phone yesterday...after sitting there for nearly an hour trying not to cry over the lack of choices for phones. Smartphone or nothing I really hate that....anyway he was trying hard to sell me on the Samsung Galaxy S7 but I just could not justify almost $700 for a phone well he pointed out it is a mini computer, that's the problem I don't want a mini computer I want a PHONE... He finally brings out a Samsung Galaxy J3 for $169....SOLD....it's still a smartphone just not for that outrageous price!


----------



## jinx

I can picture that. ;^) Keep trying you will be successful.


----------



## jinx

Good luck with your entries.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet and very windy Wales, it's more like autumn with the leaves blowing off the trees. I should have known it would be like this as it is the day of the village show. Have taken my entries down for the knitting. Will let you know this evening if I've won anything. Having a very peaceful morning as I chewed DH's head off this morning. He was loitering around the kitchen so I knew he wanted something. He wanted me to move my car so he could go and get the papers. Wouldn't wait 'til I was ready to go out. Now we don't seem to be talking. As I said, peace. Will catch up and read my paper. See you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

I also hope your dentist does not hurt you. I am sure he will not cause any pain if he can help it.
Hard to believe the little one get to school age so quickly.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, up late this morning. I'm off to see my lovely dentist lunchtime, he is such a nice man, hope h doesn't hurt me! Then I'm going with my DD to get Little O's first school uniform, it doesn't seem possible. I have promised to buy all the boys new packed lunch bags, that should be a fun time one day soon.
> Hope you all have a good weekend. X


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Well I got a text from my SIL this afternoon, to let me know that she was now Nana to 2 new little boys; delivered by section sometime through the night, and they are gorgeous! ????


Congratulations to all concerned


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Our weather is supposed to be much cooler tomorrow as in in the 70's yeah!


We're supposed to be into the mid to upper 90sF again today and then back to upper 70s tomorrow. I can't wait for tomorrow! :sm02: We took a ride yesterday afternoon up into the mountains just to cool off. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Mine gets in moods too. They are just like little kids.! enjoy your peace!


My sentiments exactly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Well I got a text from my SIL this afternoon, to let me know that she was now Nana to 2 new little boys; delivered by section sometime through the night, and they are gorgeous! ????


Congratulations to everyone! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. We again woke up to thunder, lightning, and rain. Temperatures will be a bit cooler after all this rain. My project for this a.m. was to scrub the kitchen floor. I think I will knit instead. No sense cleaning the floor as dirt will just be quickly dragged back in because of the rain. Hubby laughed at my excuse.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We again woke up to thunder, lightning, and rain. Temperatures will be a bit cooler after all this rain. My project for this a.m. was to scrub the kitchen floor. I think I will knit instead. No sense cleaning the floor as dirt will just be quickly dragged back in because of the rain. Hubby laughed at my excuse.


Bet he doesn't have to scrub the floor. :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Isn't that sweet, your worrying about each other already!
> 
> Speaking of wine, has anyone ever tried a "Snowball"? We have them on Sunday/Fun day, Teddi and I.
> 2 measures of Warnicks Advocaat ( a delicious Dutch egg yolk, sugar and brandy custard in a bottle )
> top off with diet 7up soda and a twist of lime. Advocaat is good neat as well or on ice-cream.
> 
> If you behave yourselves, you can have them at the asylum... :sm08: And you can bring friends!


Haha, that's a real old 1970s drink over here, I love it!! Whenever I visit my sister, I tr to take something interesting and I took the makings of Snowballs last time, they went down very smoothly!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I got a new phone yesterday...after sitting there for nearly an hour trying not to cry over the lack of choices for phones. Smartphone or nothing I really hate that....anyway he was trying hard to sell me on the Samsung Galaxy S7 but I just could not justify almost $700 for a phone well he pointed out it is a mini computer, that's the problem I don't want a mini computer I want a PHONE... He finally brings out a Samsung Galaxy J3 for $169....SOLD....it's still a smartphone just not for that outrageous price!


I think my last phone was a Galaxy and I loved it but maybe not as much as I love my Sony Xperia M2!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear are you grey? I would never of guessed from your photo. :sm09: I'm sure you're not a mare. :sm15:


I certainly _can_ be!!! I guess I am more white than grey but still have some bits of blonde colourant there that is gradually growing out!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet and very windy Wales, it's more like autumn with the leaves blowing off the trees. I should have known it would be like this as it is the day of the village show. Have taken my entries down for the knitting. Will let you know this evening if I've won anything. Having a very peaceful morning as I chewed DH's head off this morning. He was loitering around the kitchen so I knew he wanted something. He wanted me to move my car so he could go and get the papers. Wouldn't wait 'til I was ready to go out. Now we don't seem to be talking. As I said, peace. Will catch up and read my paper. See you later. xxx


Hope you wiped the floor with the opposition at the village show!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I got a text from my SIL this afternoon, to let me know that she was now Nana to 2 new little boys; delivered by section sometime through the night, and they are gorgeous! ????


Many congratulations all round, may they be happy and healthy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, up late this morning. I'm off to see my lovely dentist lunchtime, he is such a nice man, hope h doesn't hurt me! Then I'm going with my DD to get Little O's first school uniform, it doesn't seem possible. I have promised to buy all the boys new packed lunch bags, that should be a fun time one day soon.
> Hope you all have a good weekend. X


That sounds like fun! I keep nagging DD about Jake's school uniform for his new school, they'll be sold out at this rate and he'll never live it down!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We again woke up to thunder, lightning, and rain. Temperatures will be a bit cooler after all this rain. My project for this a.m. was to scrub the kitchen floor. I think I will knit instead. No sense cleaning the floor as dirt will just be quickly dragged back in because of the rain. Hubby laughed at my excuse.


I feel like that about all housework, as soon as you've scrubbed/cleaned/mopped/dusted it all starts to build up again. I agree, leave it alone, maybe it will go away by itself!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Well I fancied going out today so I went to Dalston Market but it was rather disappointing. It has become much more 'ethnic' since the last time I was there so I bought a little bit of fabric and came home again! Might do some sewing this afternoon - or I might not!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Why is it when we color our hair they grow very fast and the roots show and then when we want it to grow to get rid of the color it takes forever?


London Girl said:


> I certainly _can_ be!!! I guess I am more white than grey but still have some bits of blonde colourant there that is gradually growing out!


----------



## jinx

That is a grand idea. I will tell hubby I got a new tip on the internet that I am going to use to clean the house.
He will love it.


London Girl said:


> I feel like that about all housework, as soon as you've scrubbed/cleaned/mopped/dusted it all starts to build up again. I agree, leave it alone, maybe it will go away by itself!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Why is it when we color our hair they grow very fast and the roots show and then when we want it to grow to get rid of the color it takes forever?


Beats me but I haven't coloured my hair for _months_ but it's still there!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Saxy, hope your DH feels better soon. X


Thanks. I think he's sickening for tomorrow!


----------



## SaxonLady

.


Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Saxy. xxxooo


thanks Pam.He's getting there.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> What do you call really late, around midnight is late enough for me, must have my 8 hours sleep.


I'm rarely in bed before midnight.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Its a bit windy. Ive overslept again, so what? I love my bed. Hope you all have a good day.


I overslept today as well. I don't know why.


----------



## SaxonLady

of course they are. Moreover they won't be red from the effort of birth.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, up late this morning. I'm off to see my lovely dentist lunchtime, he is such a nice man, hope h doesn't hurt me! Then I'm going with my DD to get Little O's first school uniform, it doesn't seem possible. I have promised to buy all the boys new packed lunch bags, that should be a fun time one day soon.
> Hope you all have a good weekend. X


Gosh. They are all growing up too fast.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think my last phone was a Galaxy and I loved it but maybe not as much as I love my Sony Xperia M2!!!


and I love my new Sony Experia Aqua. Though I have still to work it out properly.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and I love my new Sony Experia Aqua. Though I have still to work it out properly.


It's probably not too different to mine so if I can help.....?! xx


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been trsumatised. I couldnt get on line to talk to any of you. I switched everything off and restarted, and here I am !....

We set out to go to Whitby and had fish and chips, then we went over the moors to Pickering, where the steam train is. Its been like Autumn today.The heather is purple now and looks lovely. The sheep are all over the roads, and they know nothing about the highway code. We had to dodge quite a few. Its been another lovely day seeing all the dales and views. Ive lived here 30+ years and I still gasp when I see the views. Hope you've all been ok today. I am NOT going out tomorrow. Ive not done any knitting since Tuesday.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We again woke up to thunder, lightning, and rain. Temperatures will be a bit cooler after all this rain. My project for this a.m. was to scrub the kitchen floor. I think I will knit instead. No sense cleaning the floor as dirt will just be quickly dragged back in because of the rain. Hubby laughed at my excuse.


Why is it that us women have to find an excuse? haha.....I'm changing as I'm getting older. I couldnt care less these days. If folks dont like it, then so be it..I think youve used your good sense , knitting instread of cleaning.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I think my last phone was a Galaxy and I loved it but maybe not as much as I love my Sony Xperia M2!!!


Ive got one of those, I hate it!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Ive been trsumatised. I couldnt get on line to talk to any of you. I switched everything off and restarted, and here I am !....
> 
> We set out to go to Whitby and had fish and chips, then we went over the moors to Pickering, where the steam train is. Its been like Autumn today.The heather is purple now and looks lovely. The sheep are all over the roads, and they know nothing about the highway code. We had to dodge quite a few. Its been another lovely day seeing all the dales and views. Ive lived here 30+ years and I still gasp when I see the views. Hope you've all been ok today. I am NOT going out tomorrow. Ive not done any knitting since Tuesday.


Envious of your day out, you are lucky to live in such a beautiful part of UK. Enjoy your knitting time.


----------



## LondonChris

Had a good day. Nothing wrong wth my teeth, makes a change. Only a clean & polish. We then went to get school uniform, O was not impressed with get trousers & wanted red. Had to put in white tops without him seeing as he informed me that he didn't like white. I'm keeping out of the way the day he goes to school. He was however very pleased he could wear Spider-Man socks.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Envious of your day out, you are lucky to live in such a beautiful part of UK. Enjoy your knitting time.


Hi Chrissy, It doesnt sem 2 mins since I took my GBOYS to nursery as mummy worked part time. Im keeping fingers crossed for exam results now...I think they should have let me get them then I could have sent a text.....Didnt like to take the job away from them and be an interfering grandma susan. !! Its killing me girls hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to tell you...The garden centre we went to is displaying all their Christmas goods. It makes me feel very annoyed. Its just GREED.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive got one of those, I hate it!!!!


Really? I said I didn't want a smart phone but the guy talked me into this one because it's so easy for me. I'll give you a lesson when I see you!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you...The garden centre we went to is displaying all their Christmas goods. It makes me feel very annoyed. Its just GREED.


I know!! DH just read out FIVE Christmas films that are on TV over the weekend, the world's gone mad!!!!


----------



## jinx

I did not want a smart phone mainly because of their size. This is the smallest one we had available. It is only one inch longer, fits in my pocket, and weighs less. However it is Apple and I am use to android. I am getting use to it. Sure like speaking my text messages instead of typing them.


London Girl said:


> Really? I said I didn't want a smart phone but the guy talked me into this one because it's so easy for me. I'll give you a lesson when I see you!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope you wiped the floor with the opposition at the village show!! xx


Well I'm home from a very wet, windy show. Not so many people around this year but I don't blame them it was quite miserable for spending too much time there.
Not quite wiped the floor but didn't do too badly. 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the egg cosies, 2nd in cushion cover and 2nd and 3rd in knitted baby items. Don't understand these country judges although one of my baby was second it was given a best exhibit certificate, can't quite work that one out. Still, quite pleased with my efforts, now what do I do with eight egg cosies, we only possess one egg cup.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I feel like that about all housework, as soon as you've scrubbed/cleaned/mopped/dusted it all starts to build up again. I agree, leave it alone, maybe it will go away by itself!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


It doesn't go away, it's just that we don't notice it anymore.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Ive been trsumatised. I couldnt get on line to talk to any of you. I switched everything off and restarted, and here I am !....
> 
> We set out to go to Whitby and had fish and chips, then we went over the moors to Pickering, where the steam train is. Its been like Autumn today.The heather is purple now and looks lovely. The sheep are all over the roads, and they know nothing about the highway code. We had to dodge quite a few. Its been another lovely day seeing all the dales and views. Ive lived here 30+ years and I still gasp when I see the views. Hope you've all been ok today. I am NOT going out tomorrow. Ive not done any knitting since Tuesday.


Dodging sheep is a weekly sport down our lane, it's even worse when the lambs are about, they squeeze through small holes in the hedges and then can't find their way back. Mothers are bleating like mad and lambs can't get back to them. Kids, who'd have them. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I did not want a smart phone mainly because of their size. This is the smallest one we had available. It is only one inch longer, fits in my pocket, and weighs less. However it is Apple and I am use to android. I am getting use to it. Sure like speaking my text messages instead of typing them.


My phone is quite smart, it makes phone calls (when I can get a signal). :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Very nice outcome for you. Buy more egg cups?


Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm home from a very wet, windy show. Not so many people around this year but I don't blame them it was quite miserable for spending too much time there.
> Not quite wiped the floor but didn't do too badly. 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the egg cosies, 2nd in cushion cover and 2nd and 3rd in knitted baby items. Don't understand these country judges although one of my baby was second it was given a best exhibit certificate, can't quite work that one out. Still, quite pleased with my efforts, now what do I do with eight egg cosies, we only possess one egg cup.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I feel like that about all housework, as soon as you've scrubbed/cleaned/mopped/dusted it all starts to build up again. I agree, leave it alone, maybe it will go away by itself!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


I'm right there with you on all you said! :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> .
> 
> thanks Pam.He's getting there.


That's good to hear. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm home from a very wet, windy show. Not so many people around this year but I don't blame them it was quite miserable for spending too much time there.
> Not quite wiped the floor but didn't do too badly. 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the egg cosies, 2nd in cushion cover and 2nd and 3rd in knitted baby items. Don't understand these country judges although one of my baby was second it was given a best exhibit certificate, can't quite work that one out. Still, quite pleased with my efforts, now what do I do with eight egg cosies, we only possess one egg cup.


Well done!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm home from a very wet, windy show. Not so many people around this year but I don't blame them it was quite miserable for spending too much time there.
> Not quite wiped the floor but didn't do too badly. 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the egg cosies, 2nd in cushion cover and 2nd and 3rd in knitted baby items. Don't understand these country judges although one of my baby was second it was given a best exhibit certificate, can't quite work that one out. Still, quite pleased with my efforts, now what do I do with eight egg cosies, we only possess one egg cup.


Well done, that's great result, be proud of yourself, we are!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Very nice outcome for you. Buy more egg cups?


I can't remember the last time we had boiled eggs. :sm16: :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well done!! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well done, that's great result, be proud of yourself, we are!! xx


Ta muchly, will try and get a photo of my best exhibit. The funny thing is, that was the jumper I knitted in super chunky and didn't like. I put fun fur edging on it to stop in curling and it won. It's a funny old world. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Ta muchly, will try and get a photo of my best exhibit. The funny thing is, that was the jumper I knitted in super chunky and didn't like. I put fun fur edging on it to stop in curling and it won. It's a funny old world. xx


Well done,good results :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Well done,good results :sm24:


Thanks, better results than I ever got in school.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done, that's great result, be proud of yourself, we are!! xx


We are indeed! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Nite nite everyone. I had such a nice day. I did not scrub the kitchen, but I did scrub the bathrooms. Then I cleaned hubby's desk. Cleaning his desk was my way of saying thank you to him for vacuuming my car. While he made supper while I knit on a baby sweater for a friend. He made supper as a way to say thank you to me for cleaning his desk. Hm. I have to think of something special to say thank you to him for making supper and cleaning up the kitchen.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That could definitely be the case for the poor cat! Most cats don't like to be hovered over, they tend to like attention more, when it is on their terms, rather than their humans terms! If she thinks any of the mass produced food is a problem, perhaps a raw fish, chicken and red meat diet would be better for all of her cats; they would probably like, and appreciate that much more. When I was still living with my parents, I didn't ever see any cat food containers, for canned, or dry, food. I think our carnivorous and omnivorous animals used to get whatever meat we were having for meals, on any given day; plus vegetables, if that was appropriate for them. I am seriously considering returning to that style of food for our fur kids, I think it would be much better for them, in the long run! ????


I'm sure regular food would be better. I give each of mine half can of friskies can food and half of fancy feast and dry food in a separate bowl for nibbling later, but I've not thought of people food. They like turkey not chicken and tuna not other fish...can cat food type. My fiend is convince i am wrong...she has to be right about everything!!! So I've told her what I think and will say no more to her. I wonder if vets may be keeping her in the loop since she has some money tho she hasn't as much as she would like.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Mum used to slip the first, and last stitch of anything that was made in SS, and I don't remember seeing any of her knitted work curling on the side edges, and for the bottom edge, she always put a hem, or band, of some kind! (^̮^)


I do the band too. I'm just finishing a band for the baby onesie where the leg and crotch is. They say to put snap tape there . Not sure how that is done other than sewing. Never sewed onto knit item. Just need to do the neckline and sew the arms and done. Seems like I've worked on it forever. A bit tired of it. I'm watching the Great British Baking Show. Making me hungry for sweets. I had one slice of pizza and not hungry for food. I've pickled beets in the fridge and might snack on them soon. I also wanted sweet pickles yesterday...I'm not pregnant. Good to be on tonight. I've fallen asleep so many times when I was going to come here. Todsy I slept from3 to 7 pm so might be slept out for a while.im worried about my son. He had blood in the urine and is going to a urologist when they give him an appointment. My friend says it may just be a urinary track infection which would be better than the things I worrying about. He is taking an antibiotic and not seen blood today. After hub's colon cancer my mind goes to aweful possibilities.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Yes, do ask the for dealership about the 0% interest on your purchase. This is the perfect opportunity to get out the saying "Nothing ventured, nothing gained!" There are only 2 possible outcomes to your request, the best outcome is that you will be granted your request; and the worst outcome is that nothing is achieved! I wish you ever success in this quest, I am hoping that you will be pleasantly surprised! ????????


The company said it was up to the dealer...the dealer said no. I've that kind of luck. If I'd bought it about 2 1/2 weeks later id have gotten the 0% rate. But I needed the car so it's done. It has a small gas tank and I drive a lot so I'm getting gas often...grrr. And it isn't good on fuel. I can't trade it without loosing money tho I might just to save on gas costs. Son likes it so he would be sad to see it gone and if I trade it I would need to get another pricy car to trade for. I like the back gate lifts with move of foot under the bumper. Im not sure other Cars do that yet. It is easy to drive now that im More use to the width. Ive found a serius radio station with french music. I dont understand the words but love the tunes. I like the automatic headlights go bright or dim as i drive at night. The mirror is 80% better for seeing at night but still not the best. And it is white which reminds me of a bakery delivery truck. Im partial to burgandy, green or medium blue...I've painted myself into a corner so to speak.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hhhmmmmm ........ I made a mistake in this post, mum didn't slip the first and last stitch of each row; that would never have worked! I think what I really meant was that on a purl row, she knitted the first and last stitch. I didn't notice my error when I finalised the post! ????????


That would keep it from curling.. I Think the idea I heard of was to slip the first stitch on each row..I'm guessing both knit or purl rows.
Today I used a bind off on the onesie where you knit two stitches together then slip the single stitch from the right to the left needle and knit those two together on And on. I like the neat edge it made. The back needs three buttons which are on the back but I worry a baby might get a button and swallow it. I wonder if it might be safer to crochet three buttons.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> and I love my new Sony Experia Aqua. Though I have still to work it out properly.


They don't have those here we just have iPhone, Samsung, Microsoft, and LG to choose from so sad!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I've just had three lovely days with my grands. I had the boys from 10.00 Tuesday, ten had to leave them with grandad yesterday to spend the day with DS1 and the twins. Got home late yesterday to a peaceful house. Too peaceful - DH has his cold back and is really quite unwell. He sat beside me just now shivering. He won't do anything about it. Oh well, I have work to do as I've done none for three days!!


That's the best way to be, nothing can be done with them, until they decide that something needs to be done! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Yes.. it's called my house!


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you might have Londy and I as inmates soon. :sm09: :sm09:


Me too! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm like that too... sometimes being up late is the only time one can get "me time" ... sometimes really late!


Well that makes 3 of us, but I only get peace and quiet until our younger dog wakes, and comes out to annoy me! So I go to bed fairly soon after she comes out! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Isn't that sweet, your worrying about each other already!
> 
> Speaking of wine, has anyone ever tried a "Snowball"? We have them on Sunday/Fun day, Teddi and I.
> 2 measures of Warnicks Advocaat ( a delicious Dutch egg yolk, sugar and brandy custard in a bottle )
> top off with diet 7up soda and a twist of lime. Advocaat is good neat as well or on ice-cream.
> 
> If you behave yourselves, you can have them at the asylum... :sm08: And you can bring friends!


I'll be there, and will add to the goodies as well! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> ugggh... I recently did a 2 a.m. The next day I paid for it, won't be doing that anytime soon again! I never get 8 hrs, I'm up every 3.5 hrs giving medication. There is no emoticon with crossed eyes!


＿ﾉ乙(､ﾝ､)_ ヾ(*ΦωΦ)ﾉ (≧∇≦)b o(≧∇≦o)

Will any of these do the trick? (*^◯^*)


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Probably from years of night shift! :sm17:


I think having worked night shift, has a useful hangover, if one is in a Carer situation, for one reason, or other!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I got a new phone yesterday...after sitting there for nearly an hour trying not to cry over the lack of choices for phones. Smartphone or nothing I really hate that....anyway he was trying hard to sell me on the Samsung Galaxy S7 but I just could not justify almost $700 for a phone well he pointed out it is a mini computer, that's the problem I don't want a mini computer I want a PHONE... He finally brings out a Samsung Galaxy J3 for $169....SOLD....it's still a smartphone just not for that outrageous price!


I get the Samsung Galaxy Notes, not only because it has a stylus, which makes it easier for me to do what ever I want with the phone, without my large fingers overlapping onto adjoining keys ........... which annoys the heck out of me, but also because the screen is a nice size to allow me to see it clearly, even when using a small font! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I love staying up really late, love my quiet time, always getting told off for going to bed too late!!


My DH got used to my of unusual sleeping routine while I was working, but he still make the of comment, now and then!????


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I have three sets of hearing aids. All are totally useless. What helps me is if people talk a bit slower. Dr. explained I only hear part of each word, my mind takes what I have heard and makes sense of it. Ever call customer service and they talk a mile a minute? Pure torture for me.


I ask for their name and use it after I'm told.like she says Mary I say hello Mary. Then I use the word "disability" which gets their attention. I might say " I have a hearing disability mary and if you speak slowly and loud I won't need to ask you to repeat yourself. Could you do that for me? That will save us so much time." when they know it's benefiting them they get interested. And if the conversation runs long which often happens sometime mid conversation I say " thank you Mary for speaking slowly and loud. It makes talking with you do much easier." that keeps it in their mind because I find they get so busy with the issues they forget what I've asked. They need a bit of a reminder and saying thank you ... even if I feel like hitting my hand with the phone due to the inefficiency from their companys ...it makes them more on my side...sometimes
I was in AC Moore and bought tracing paper which was on sale buy one get one. 50% off and I bought a $5 cross stitch kit. I used a 40% off coupon but only bought one of the tracing paper. She took the coupon off the $5 item. When I asked she said they take the coupon off the most expensive item but mine was on sale so it didn't qualify. I pointed out that I'd paid full price$12. She kept telling me I didn't understand...finally she turned me over to the manager who Said the computer was set up that way. I said the computer was dumber than the customer who knew shed paid full price for the paper. She looked me in the eye and gave me back my 40% off the $12 and when I offered to give her back the money off the $5 kit she said I could keep it. This was the same day I did not get the 0% rate on financing the car. I was sooo tired of negotiating. But I left with my correct rebate on the paper. I just didn't want her to think just because I'm old and grey doesn't mean I don't understand when I'm being taken.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Right a bit of success I think. Went back to forestry manager told him bloke had not turned up. He took it to his boss and said their firm would do the work and they would send the bill to the transport manager or site manager or whoever. Half an hour later someone had come and measured up the fence and the small gate that needs replacing. He went and 5 minutes later the site manager arrives to see us. Told him everything is settled to our satisfaction and to get onto the forestry manager to see what's been decided. He didn't seem too pleased but who cares, that's his problem. So, so far so good. :sm24:


Good news!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, we have a lovely Autumn to come, just bridges the gap nicely between summer and winter! Have just received a winter catalogue from a clothing company, it's making me hot just looking at it!!!!


Right next to the back to school displays there are autumn items and Christmas items. It spoils the mood of the seasons when they do this. At Christmas they will have valentines and Easter items. Yuk!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny and humid again. I've got a whole lot of "I don't care" and "I don't want to" going on. Thank goodness I have vacation booked next week. And I'm not going anywhere and trying to save some money.
> I am making slow progress on my latest shawl. This one and one more to go, then I'm into sweaters. I think it's going to get cool when this weather ever ends.


It's a nice pattern. I like the colors.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Which one do you want, the window is at the foot of the bed?


Would they let you rotate the beds to the window.  ?


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! It is so miserable to have to be shouting at people and also to have the TV so loud you can't hear yourself think! xxxooo


Hub couldn't hear due to machinery at work so our house sounded like a bar...loud ! I went down to Mom's often for peace and quiet. He liked computer/video games and was quite good at them. He didn't mind if I went down. Saved my ears and sanity.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well I meant the bed next to yours in the asylum but that looks very inviting and I am very much looking forward to seeing it - and sleeping in it - next year!!


Did you ever hear the song about two men in a nursing home? The one by the window told the other all the beautuful things he saw from the window. When the one by the window died the other had his bed moved by the window and found there was a brick wall out there. The other man had made it up to cheer his room mate. I think it ends with this guy doing the same for his new room mate. Sounds sad but really was lovely to hear.


----------



## jollypolly

I want to continue but I also want to finish this onesie. I'm so tired of it. And I think I will fall asleep with my iPad on my lap. Son ordered two books for me. One has cat quilts and the other has knitted handbags. Love them both. I had checked them from the library. The other I wanted was "Tuck Me In" with baby items. Cost $32 and son discouraged me but I might get it next month. I'm hoping the books don't take too long to come. My birthday is August 27 so it's a present from me to me . My friends are taking me out to an Italian restaurant I like. 
I was saving knit/crochet patterns from tv shows but when I got the new DVr box I lost them all. Sad. Hoping they might be on repeats in the future or on computer for the show Knit and Crochet Now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a avery wet Wales, I don't think it's stop raining since I got in yesterday tea-time. Torrential rain and strong wind in the evening but at least the wind has gone this morning. Apparently summer is come back next week, hope it wants to visit Wales.
Not sure if I got a chill yesterday or it's something I ate but stomach is feeling yuck today. Don't think it was what I ate as DH is OK and we had the same. I'm not allowed to be ill, I'm the carer but all I'll be today is the cook, I've managed his breakfast and got dinner ready, hopefully I will want it.
Here's hoping the weather is better where you are, see you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

Hope the stomach upset is quickly cured. I can relate to the wind and rain. We have had several days of that weather and today looks the same.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a avery wet Wales, I don't think it's stop raining since I got in yesterday tea-time. Torrential rain and strong wind in the evening but at least the wind has gone this morning. Apparently summer is come back next week, hope it wants to visit Wales.
> Not sure if I got a chill yesterday or it's something I ate but stomach is feeling yuck today. Don't think it was what I ate as DH is OK and we had the same. I'm not allowed to be ill, I'm the carer but all I'll be today is the cook, I've managed his breakfast and got dinner ready, hopefully I will want it.
> Here's hoping the weather is better where you are, see you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

Here is a link to the patterns from Knit and Crochet Now patterns. Hope you find the ones you are looking for. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-and-crochet-now-tv-website/patterns


jollypolly said:


> I want to continue but I also want to finish this onesie. I'm so tired of it. And I think I will fall asleep with my iPad on my lap. Son ordered two books for me. One has cat quilts and the other has knitted handbags. Love them both. I had checked them from the library. The other I wanted was "Tuck Me In" with baby items. Cost $32 and son discouraged me but I might get it next month. I'm hoping the books don't take too long to come. My birthday is August 27 so it's a present from me to me . My friends are taking me out to an Italian restaurant I like.
> I was saving knit/crochet patterns from tv shows but when I got the new DVr box I lost them all. Sad. Hoping they might be on repeats in the future or on computer for the show Knit and Crochet Now.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't remember the last time we had boiled eggs. :sm16: :sm01:


Nor me, too messy, give me a perfectly poached egg every time!!


----------

